# Egg share online friends needed - part 8



## poppy05

Happy chatting ladies


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy - thank you again. But so far as you're concerned please just call them now. They're there for a reason and they might just put your mind to rest. I really hope it's all OK for you sweetness. Xxxx if I could I'd send you all the spare baby dust in the world


----------



## MadameG

Thanks Poppy 

Larneigh little Tathan will be willing you to become an earth mummy, however scary that journey is. Big hugs xxxxx

Loopy I deffo think it sounds like implantation bleeding. I think you should start getting a little bit excited rather than worried. And call your clinic's out of hours line you big plonker  xxxxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks poppy 

Larniegh I am deffo going to call in the morning I just don't like to bother people if I don't need to lol silly I know and thank you hun that really means alot xxxx

Madame your comment made me lol I'm going to phone in the morning and I can't get excited as I don't want to be let down on Wednesday if I stay grounded then I may be able to deal with it all a bit better lol xxxx

I've been speaking to my cousin and she has a 4 month old baby girl and she bled so badly in her pregnancy she was up the hospital all the time but she gave birth to a healthy little girl and she was saying try not to worry...it's nice to have someone to talk to though who has been through such a hard time as she miscarried before this pregnancy but girls honestly I don't know where I'd be without you all so thank you so much xxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Loopy!!!!  If I've learnt anything with what I went through its that these people are there to be bothered. Midwives and consultants and all of them. When you're worried call them. 

Let me know when you've been in touch but I really hope it's good news. My sister bled a lot with her little boy an he's just perfect (albeit a bit over the top sometimes) so don't worry about some spotting. It can be 100% normal.


----------



## loopy loo1017

I've phoned the clinic had to leave a message so waiting for them to call back...will update when I know anything xx


----------



## Karmas

MadamG - Not going on a spa day hun wish i was im taking the hubby swimming hopefully to help ease his AS and other medical conditions. Thanks for the luck think im going to need it they want me to leave hubby in the lobby and go to walk down to the waiting room and wait to be called to theater on my own! Im such a wuss when it comes to things like that. Got to have my preop today

Courtney - Id walk up to her and ask her how she thinks you got pregnant watch how uncomfortable she will be when she trys to answer you. People dont seem to realise how sensitive IVF is they just need to keep their noses out. Do people who fall naturally tell their friends all about the sex they had to get pregnant with all the details? Of course they dont so I dont see why this is any different

Yes 7 months  I know I think they just seem to fob me off there, they dont tend to keep me updated and I often find myself chasing them, they even forgot to give me my needles bag when I picked up my meds! I had to go back for it

Loopy- im on the short protocol hun they have given me next to no information about the drugs but I dont think they have me on menopur this time its something else. Ill post them later im sure someone might have had them all before lol. Hang in there hun

We are thinking of having a vial of sperm defrosted way before the EC just to take a look at the quality of them, we are also going to book in to bank some more just incase. I dont want ANYTHING that I can control to go wrong so we are trying to do all we can.

Can I ask how many of you have completely given up caffeine? As in you have zero caffeine. Im asking because although last yr I went right over to decaf I still like to have a mocha in the mornings one of those instant things so nothing really strong. Do you think I need to give that up too before I start jabbing, I mean its only one so shouldnt be that bad right? Are any of you on a real health drive? I just dont want to have to keep trying to force myself into eating all of these brown breads, avocados (ew taste like cold potatoes) nasty veg etc dont get me wrong I eat a reasonable diet, drink milk, try to drink lots of water, dont eat fried/fatty foods and Im trying to eat as if I was actually pregnant to help but how much difference do you think it makes for those of you who have changed their eating habits ?

Oh to top it off hubby found an abandoned baby gold finch yesterday when fishing and had to bring it home as it would have died at the side of the grass, it cant fly only just has feathers and must have fallen out of a nest somewhere. So we now have a baby bird to feed too lol


----------



## fluttershy1983

Loopy, I had that same pinky watery discharge. Some people have spotting as implantation some have the pink and some have both or none. I had nothing last time round and this time I had the pinky watery stuff. I'm keeping everything crossed but I have a strong feeling lovely it's implantation I know how scary it can be and I promise you stressing is not the answer I've been there lol. Are you holding out till Wednesday ? You're so strong if you are and I'm 100% in awe of you you're a very strong willed lady xxxxx

Karmas I don't drink coffee, although I did used to before treatment have a Starbucks probably twice a month. Im not a massive coffee lover tbh. However I am a tea drinker but I have no more than 3 a day that's not just cause I'm pregnant I've just never drank more than 3 a day. Having said that last time round I did limit my yea to 1 or 2 a day, I did everything by the book and I still miscarried this time I'm relaxed about everything eating the lot. The only things I do keep up with is my vitamins and I do try drink more water - albeit flavoured fizzy water but it's just as hydrating. Oh and through no fault of my own I haven't done the deed with my oh for frigging months now lol. So I'm pretty much like a frigging ballooning nun ! Even conception technically is like something from the bible - no sex yet I'm pregnant ! Hahaha don't mind me ladies I'm in a funny weird mood today. Oh has knarked me off, and I can't be bothered to be moody I'm finding humour in anything mainly myself but none the less. I'm still smiling  xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy have you heard back babes?? 

Karmas I stopped most of the caffeine but not all when I was pregnant. But I'm pretty much caffeine free now. I've taken a liking to tetly decaf tea. Do they do a decaf mocha? 

Fluttershy I'm sorry you and the Oh had a spat. Hope it sorts out soon xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh they said just carry on as normal no reassurance or nothing lol I knew there was no point in phoning them any ways just got to wait until Wednesday xx

Fluttershy it's always best to find the funny side of things...I haven't let oh near me for a while haven't felt like it lol xx

Karmas I only drink decaf now and I don't drink coca cola anymore either but other than that I eat what I want when I want lol I've never stopped anything when I was pregnant with ds except nuts mayonnaise runny eggs and thats about it xx

Afm just popped to my nans my mom is having ds tonight so I'm going to chill...2 more nights until I find out what's going on xxx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy they're meanies not giving you a bit of reassurance. My clinics guides specifically states that some ladies get implantation bleeding and some heavier bleeding can be normal too. Less than 48 hours to go  xxxxx

Flutter give him a kick   loving your positive attitude still though xxxx

Larneigh are you feeling brighter today? Xx

Karmas I've had a few ops and cried plenty on the way to theatre, so I'm with you hun. Hope the preop has gone okay today. We rescued a blue tit in the spring, obviously the runt and just needed a few extra days of love before he could fly off. I don't drink coffee and will knock back my teas to just one at breakfast from tomorrow. I fill the gaps with lots of pukka teas. My clinic says no more than 3 caffeinated drinks a day xxxxx

Last needle free day here! Xxx


----------



## pollita

Loopy, I'm sorry that they were like that with you. I honestly don't think it's anything to worry about though, it does sound just like implantation to me  2 more days!!!

Larniegh, how are you feeling today lovely? Sorry to hear you had a bad day yesterday  

Cortney, OMG I would have been furious! None of their business.

Madameg, enjoy the needle free day  

Hope everyone else is ok!

6 days until DR   A year ago today was my ET so I've spent a lot of time reflecting on how much has happened in a year. Positive pants firmly on for IVF 3


----------



## MadameG

Pollita it's crazy how much can happen in 12 months. Positive pants are on here too!!! xxxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame I totally agree Melanie's lol yay for no more needles xx

Pollita I'm hoping it is but who knows xx

I have my fingers crossed that both of you will get your bfps  very soon good luck ladies xx 

Afm tmi again but just been the toilet and had brown streaked discharge not much just when I wiped once and nothing again...I've got a feeling as soon as I stop the progesterone af will show just can't see the being a positive I've had alot of cramps today aswel as though af is on the way xx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Loopy I hope it's not going to be a bfn on Wednesday. Your symptoms can point both ways. Fingers crossed for you.  

Pol and Madame good luck when the needles start xxx


----------



## weffwild

Hi everyone, sorry for disappearing for a little while! Our appointments for all genetic bloods prior to matching were cancelled because of them doing routine investigations at the clinic we're at so I felt like we were at a standstill and it was rubbish keep seeing others moving on in their journeys and us, yet again waiting for something. I definitely need to catch up, the last thread had just been started when I stopped following! 

We have now had my bloods done so should be 3 weeks until results then hopefully just waiting for a match! Still debating how many embryos to transfer too, feel that it's been that much waiting the more the merrier now.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Weffwild welcome back glad things are finally moving xx

Larniegh thanks hun how you feeling? Xx

Hope everyone else is ok xx

Afm just over 24hours until I know what's going on...I've had more brown when wiping although I've worn liners non has gone on to them it's only when I wipe...I am preparing myself for it to be a negative tomorrow...went burger king this morning though and I normally love it but couldn't eat it it tasted funny xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Loopy you're so strong still holding on!!! I really hope it's a pleasant shock. The taste thing is a good sign. Xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy hold on tight girl!!! Will be refreshing like crazy tomorrow, are you having bloods done? Xxx

Weffwild hello again. Hope that things really start moving for you soon xxxx


----------



## pollita

Welcome back, Weffwild and good luck with matching!

Loopy, you have some strength girl! Wishing you all the best for a pleasant surprise tomorrow - can't wait to hear the good news  

Hope everyone's ok!

T minus 5 days to DR   scared but excited


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh madame and pollita thanks ladies it means alot...my appointment isn't until 12:45 so it will be a long wait...I'm not having bloods done I don't think but who knows lol...tbf I just thought I'd rather wait and get my results when I supposed to saves the heartache of negatives or positives then negatives lol xx

Hope your all well xx


----------



## kmurph83

Loopy - Good luck for tomorrow, you're so strong, I've got everything crossed for you.

Weffwild - welcome back, hope everything moves quickly for you now.

Larneigh - hope you are feeling better today.

Am - 4dp5dt today, still not tested but it's becoming harder to resist! X


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy you have an appointment not just got to wee on a stick? 

Kmurph be stong you can do this. When is OTD again? I'm sure you said but I've a memory like a sieve... 

Weffwild best of luck getting a match. Hope it's nice a quick for you. 

Pollita - exciting times ahead! Who thought we'd all look forward to sticking needles in ourselves eh?


----------



## loopy loo1017

Yeah they wanted me to test there for some reason I'd rather have tested at home but because they said that in front of oh we now have to go there lol xx

Kmurph thanks hun...it is hard to not test but I just made sure there wasn't any tests in the house so I was never able to test lol xx


----------



## kmurph83

Larneigh - 31st xx


----------



## pollita

Loopy that's so strange. Maybe they do mean a beta test?? Not sure why they'd get you to pee there otherwise as it should be fmu. Ah well all will be revealed tomorrow!

Kmurph, well done on resisting the tests! 

Larniegh, I know! To think I put off iui for so long because I was scared of the entry bloodwork, and then put off IVF for a couple of years because of the injections. Now I can't wait! Not long until your treatment planning now, in just over a week you'll have an actual plan and dates!! Eeeeeeek!!! x


----------



## loopy loo1017

I'm sure it's a urine test as I've got a bottle to take my fmu in for them to test...I don't know why I couldn't do it at home but o well lol xx

It was good to get started it's just mad that if could all be over tomorrow if it's not a positive and it just seems so surreal xx


----------



## Larniegh

That is the most bizarre thing ever loopy!!!! Still I hope it's positive!!!  And if it's not then it isn't the end it's just another wee stop at the services xx 

Kmurph not long now  and the bank holiday weekend to enjoy before so hopefully you'll stay occupied. 

Pollita it's totally crazy how we put stuff off isn't it. Still you're under way now!! Is everything sorted with your prescription??  X


----------



## pollita

That's so crazy Loopy! Oh well haha, first time for everything  Wishing you all the best lovely, you deserve this!

Larniegh, oh I know! Nope, prescription not sorted. They decided to abandon it and they'll decide what to prescribe me when I am due to start stims mid-sept. For now I have my suprecur and needles until my baseline scan x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all just a quick 1 I've just lost a clot and am bleeding more so I think it's over for me am going to do a test in the morning I think rather than drive to the hospital to be told what I already know xx


----------



## pollita

Aw Loopy I'm so sorry. Still wishing you all the best xx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh hun I'm sorry if that's the case. I can totally understand why you would feel the way you do. Let us know either way and remember we are all here for you xxxx

Pol - nightmare but I'm sure they'll sort it out x


----------



## kmurph83

Loopy - so sorry if that is the case, still hoping for you though xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy I still have everything crossed for you   Several girls on the thread (and loads more around the forum) have had even heavy bleeding and it's worked out in the end. Sending lots of love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thank you everyone 

I've just been and got the test I bought the first response ones so I will be doing that in the morning...not had anymore bleeding but my stomach is feeling a bit more crampy xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy 🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏 you're so strong with still not testing, I would have peed on boots' entire supply  xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Lol may aswell wait until tomorrow now and use fmu to get an accurate result...I've not had anymore bleeding but having brown discharge still sorry tmi guys...oh has finally agreed to is testing in the morning...I know we're both going through it together but its my body and my toilet trips that is a constant reminder of what's going on  xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Big hugs babes. Fingers crossed for two lines in the morning.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Going to bed will inform you in the morning of what's going on xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Keeping everything crossed for you loopy. Xxxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Sleep tight Loopy xx


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy I have literally everything crossed for you today (except my legs which are crossed because I'm busting for a wee)

Whatever the result we are here for you xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

It's negative not even any sign of a line xx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh sweetie I'm so sorry :-( I really did hope you'd be ok. Big hugs from me and take it easy on yourself.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Well we have decided  (Well I have) that I won't be doing ivf again I may do my fet but tbh I'm not even sure about that at the moment doesn't seem much point xx


----------



## kmurph83

Oh loopy, I'm so sorry. Give yourself time to grieve before you make any decisions. I've heard of many people who were unsuccessful first time but went on to get their BFP. Sending lots of love today though, I know how hard it is to see that BFN xx


----------



## Larniegh

As Kmurph has said, take some time before running into a decision. You've had a hard month and it's ok to take a little bit of time for you.

If you do opt for going through a FET it's much less invasive so you won't go through all the stresses of an IVF cycle. Depending on your cycle you might even be able to do a totally natural transfer. 

xxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy I'm so sorry to hear your news   Take lots of time for yourself and do anything you need to make you smile. Thinking of you hunny, lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## djjim22

So sorry to hear this loopy. Take time and look after yourself. Thinking of you.xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

We're definitely not doing ivf again so we are going to use the frosties once we have the funds available....all you guys have been a great support I will be on from time to time to check and see how your getting on but tbh I've had enough of all the infertility now I think I know deep down that I will never be able to have a baby with my oh and thats something I have to try to deal with xx


----------



## Larniegh

We all totally understand babes and know that we're here for you xxxx Take care of yourself moving forward and if you need anything at all just get in touch.


----------



## trina123

So sorry loopy xxx


----------



## pollita

Oh loopy I'm so sorry   give yourself some time and then start thinking about the FET. It's not the end (far from it!) xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

I'm so so sorry loopy. Take all the time you need lovely. If you need us we are all here for you. 
As for FET especially natural is far kinder on your body. I'm the same I'd never go through IVF again. Only FET, IVF is so stressful and your body goes through so much. I don't know how these ladies do it time and time again. Be kind to yourself lovely. Xxxxxx


----------



## Caz2424

Loopy I'm so so sorry, 
I hope so much once you have taken time to heal, you will get your BFP with your precious Frosties xxx


----------



## kmurph83

Hope everyone's ok. So I caved on the evening of day 4 (Tuesday) and POAS, BFN. Then once I'd started thought I may as well continue so POAS yesterday morning (5dp5dt) and got the faintest of faint, faint lines, proper had to squint and adjust the light to see it! This morning tested again (6dp5dt) and the lines still there, still very faint but can see without squinting and was able to get it on camera too! I know it's still very early days still more than anything I had last time xx


----------



## Larniegh

Kmurph you're tested a week early!!! Lol. I hope this is a sticky one xxx


----------



## Rainy123

Hi all,
Just starting my journey and so happy to have found people to talk to about it. I've made the decision not to tell my family and friends until a bit further in the process, just in case so these forums will be amazing support!


----------



## MadameG

Kmurph woop woop!! Congrats lovely!! xxxx

Rainy welcome to the egg share gang  xxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Welcome to the mad house Rainy. To answer your question on the other thread, I had an inital consultation on 10th June. My bloods were all back by 12th July and I got my match on 19th of August. I'll have my Treatment planning next week and then hopefully I'll be cycling in September (if they have the space and the recipeint is ready) I'm keeping it all crossed. 

Madame G how you feeling hun?


----------



## kmurph83

Thanks Larneigh and MadameG, trying not to get too excited yet but cautiously optimistic for now! Xx


----------



## Caz2424

Kmurph everything crossed for you ! 
That's exactly how my very real current bfp was  

Good luck everyone else starting and during your cycles xx


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Hi all, hope you don't mind me jumping on the thread, my name is Kelly I'm 27 and about to start treatment for our first cycle of ICSI where I will be egg sharing! My down regulation is scheduled for the first week of September and reality has really hit!

I am lucky enough to have 2 children, son 10 and daughter 8 from my previous relationship and I have no fertility problems myself (feel like a fraud joining these forums to be honest). 
My current partner and I have been ttc for 2 years, he was born with undesended testicals and both had to be cut and pulled down hence the fertility issues! He believed he "could not" have children but with gentle encouragement he went for tests and they found very few live sperm (4 in one sample) which has been froze! 

Anyway even though I have 2 amazing children it's kills me knowing that my OH may potentially never have his own children and now he has done his bit I feel like a lot of pressure is on me!! 

Sorry for pouring everything out but this really is a bumpy journey and would love to have some advice on how u all manage without having a mental breakdown lol!! 

Thanks xx


----------



## Larniegh

Ah fuzzyduck Im glad you came over and joined us here. 

First of all, don't feel a fraud. We're a mix of people on this thread and few of us are women who just want a baby without the hassle of a man and egg sharing is the way we go  You have a more "genuine" reason than we do if you wanted to look at it like that, but the reality is that we're all going through the process together either way!! 

It's great that your hubby got a few sperm put on ice. So fingers crossed it all pans out. Where are you in process hun? You said you're about to start treatment?


----------



## fluttershy1983

Congratulations kmurph, I was the same early tester and got my bfp both times  so so pleased for you !! Sending sticky positive thoughts to you. Xxxx


Welcome aboard rainy and fuzzyduck. These ladies are fab, honest don't know how I would of got through the last year !! Xxxx

Madame g not long now lovely !!! Xxxx

Pollita I'm sure you're starting soon as well if I remember rightly ? Xxxx

Can how are you doing ? How's baby doing too ? Xxxx

Larniegh hope you're ok too lovely. Not long now for you too ! Times sure is flying by. Xxxx

AFM not much really to report, I've been accepted into a different hospital wahoooo! Never want to go back to that God awful one again. 
I've got drs this afternoon as I've been having a few sharp pains in my pelvic area. They come and go but when it comes it's very sharp makes me stop what I'm doing, but some days I get them once or twice other days none at all so I don't believe it's an ectopic. I'm thinking it's my bowels, as they are in that area and I've done a fair bit of reading and a few ladies have are having the same thing. So I suppose we shall see what the Dr says. - bit anxious as it's the same Dr that recommended me go to the epu when we saw the heartbeat at 7 weeks :/ I have point blank refused an internal scan at my last drs appointment he agrees with me so just need to convince this Dr if she recommends it then I'm refusing. External I will agree with but not internal. I know external is going to be had as I have a backwards tilted uterus so an early external scan is going to be hard  maybe if I can hold out till next Wednesday as I will be 8 weeks then it might be a bit more visible I don't know. Anyways I shall keep you updated. My appointment is at 3.00 xxxx


----------



## Rainy123

Welcome fuzzy duck - I've just joined the boards too. Where are you on your journey?

I got my info pack in the post today and wish I hadn't waited. No info that I didn't already know   I guess now there's nothing to do except get the referral sorted. First real step!


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Fluttershy! I hope you're ok x Let us know how you get on. I know they can do external scans then but they might not be able to tell you if there is a heartbeat or not. So don't panic if that's the case. I know how you feel about the internal scans, and the stress wouldnt be worth it.


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thanks Larniegh, I'm nervous because I really do not want an internal and I know an external is going to be a waste of time as I doubt they will see much, although last time they tried an external it was at that God awful hospital and I've read on here some ladies having an external and seeing everything :/ maybe it's that hospital ? I don't know we shall see what the Dr recommends. I've got the midwife calling me tomorrow as the Dr neglected to tell her I'm a high risk patient with a new uterine scar and bladder issues ( due to that God awful butcher of a consultant)  so I need bloods etc sorted soon. 

They booked a midwife app for 10w 4days ?? (Going by last times dates it took 6 weeks from midwife app to scan date) I  wouldn't even get my dating scan through nhs for a few weeks after that by which time if I needed anmniocentesis test as I'm reaching 33 older you get higher the risk you become. I wouldn't be allowed it after 14 weeks. So to say I'm annoyed is an understatement. I also need a letter from my midwife referring me to the new hospital before they will see me and I'd need bloods done first. This I can see is going to be a long slow process so I've now got my old midwife calling me tomorrow - bearing in mind the day I had my bleed in January I called the midwife and she got back to me a whole month later !!!! Taking the Michael to a whole new level. I'm not under her this time but she is the lead midwife and every decision has to go through her. I might as well sleep for a month cause that is how long it takes her to sort anything out. Grrrrrrrrr. 

Sorry for the very much me post I know I've come across as impatient and I am to some extent but my drs and the midwife there are so frigging slow at doing anything. I've had to call them 3 times already this week to get the ball moving :/ xxxx


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Thanks Larniegh and Rainy! 
Fluttershy I can imagine, I feel like the ICSI is all I talk about to my close friends I must be driving them insane! I also understand ur frustrations with midwives /Drs etc, I had my 2nd daughter at home because I was so frustrated with the hospital during my first labour! (I was 17 and felt very patronised).

Rainy it's exciting isn't it receiving that pack! I am just about to start long protocol with down regulation starting first wk september! All being well I should have egg collection 2nd week october! 

I feel awful that I really took my previous pregnancies for granted and never once gave a thought to not being able to conceive, it's a whole different experience this time, I also never planned a baby before and that in its self is mind boggling!! 

My biggest concern is discomfort from egg collection as I am supposed to be going back to work the following day, any horror stories or is it plain sailing? 

X


----------



## pollita

Fuzzyduck & Rainy, welcome!!! This place is such an amazing support group, I'm sure you'll love it here  

Loopy, how are you doing today lovely? Thinking of you!

Kmurph, congrats on the BFP!!!

Flutter, well done on the hospital acceptance! Hope today goes ok x

Caz, long time no see! How are you and bump doing? Not long to go now! 

Madameg, how's the wait going? Getting close now!

Hope everyone else is ok  

Eeeek, 3 days until DR for me! Excited and scared as usual. 

Stress levels are not quite as low as I had hoped - next door's builders have kicked their antics up a notch. They're not content with just climbing into my garden and trespassing anymore. Their cement mixer has splattered cement over my 1 year old car AND my mum's brand new Audi (weeks old!!!) which was only parked in my driveway for an hour while she picked something up. Absolutely raging. How can people be so inconsiderate?!

Deep breaths, calm, serenity...I need alcohol


----------



## fluttershy1983

Fuzzyduck, I was knocked out for egg collection. Afterwards I did feel a bit uncomfortable but pain killers do help. You're brave going bk to work the next day but some ladies do. I'm just a wimp  Xxxx

Pollita I would call the police seriously that is out of order. They can't get away with it any longer. Xxxx

AFM well doctors went ok, no urine infection, blood pressure normal, abdomen soft and squishy - is that normal ? Not sure she didn't say either way. I'm guessing it's normal. But I have a scan booked for Tuesday at 11.00 and its transabdominal  no internal for me Wahoo, it's also at the hospital I wanted too so I'm happy it's what I wanted but so very very nervous..I will be 7w6d :/ hoping and praying our little bubble is ok and alive xxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Pollita that's obscene!!! They'll be unsure for damage so if they don't cough up go through their insurance company.  what morons. 

Fluttershy I totally get your concerns but I'm glad you're going to the hospital you want. Once you're on their books the appointments should just trigger at set dates but I'm sure they'll be happy to speak you at other times if not. All I would say is no self respecting maternity unit will turn you down if you call triage so when you're there ask for the triage number so you can call them if you need to. You might get a good scan or not. It can vary is my understanding depending on where your little bean is. Don't be worried if they see nothing. They should be able to at least say if it's ectopic. I've had TA scans on my ovaries before clear as day. So fingers crossed for you. 

Fuzzy good luck. A few people are starting in the next week or so. You'll be in good company here. Xxx


----------



## pollita

Fuzzy, regarding EC, unfortunately how you feel is going to be unique to you and to that EC. My first EC I felt absolutely fine and could have gone back to work the same afternoon in all honesty. I was lucky that the anaesthetic didn't affect me and I wasn't in any discomfort. 
Second EC was exactly the same - in fact I was meant to be working in the afternoon for a few hours (I'm a wedding photographer and had been booked for 3 hours that day for almost a year!) but I got someone to cover for me just incase. I could easily have done it. The difference with the second EC is that they put me on a different progesterone to the first time and I had a horrible reaction to it. The day after EC I was bed bound, and remained so in absolutely agony until the day of my transfer on day 5 (it only eased up because I was too unwell to take my progesterone, and once I stopped taking it I felt better!)

So there can be a few factors. If you can help it I would take off a few days, or even up to and a few days after ET if you can as you need to be relaxed. 

This time around for me I have a wedding the day after my expected EC, again only 3 hours, and all being well I'll be doing it. Then taking the rest of the month off for some R&R!

Thanks ladies - my mum and her husband are in the middle of calming down and collecting their thoughts before they go see my neighbour to get details for the builders to claim for damages. My neighbours are absolutely lovely and I don't want to cause problems for them but this is absolutely ridiculous now. It's been 2 weeks of hell and it's still not even finished!


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Pollita I'm sure your neighbours will understand your frustrations especially with the damage to the cars! I don't envy you with all that going on though!! 

I'm hoping for EC to run as smoothly as your first time, I'm an office manager so my job isn't physically challenging but I have only been with the company 3 months and do not have the holiday entitlement left (had 2 weeks off with kids during summer hols) I will be explaining the whole process to my male MD on Monday but I'm expecting it to go down like a lead balloon! 

Flutter I will probably be a big wimp too truth be told lol!! Glad your appointment went well and I will keep everything crossed for you for the scan! 

I am having all of my meds delivered tomorrow.....I'm really excited about receiving them, it will really be real when I have everything!! Dreading the side effects though! 

Xx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita I cannot be believe the audacity of those cowboy builders!!! I would be seeing red and absolutely claiming for damages. Seriously....wtf!!! Wait is just the countdown to baseline now as I am on day 3 of dr and six sleeps till baseline. You're not far behind are you?? xxxx

Flutter I'm sure everything will be a okay hunny. Probably just lots of stretching pains from a little bubble  sending lots of good thoughts to you, glad there's no sign of infection and that you have a scan at a decent hospital this time xxxxxxxxx

Fuzzy hiya  I personally could not have worked after either ec as it felt like someone had been playing the game 'operation' with my insides   I also react really badly to opiates and that played a big factor for me too. Do you know if your clinic do a general anaesthetic for ec? If so, you should really have a day or twos rest as it can addle your brain a bit. You could always ask the clinic or your GP for a sicknote to cover you, plus you can legally self certify for the first seven days. I'd put it down as a gynaecological procedure xxxx

Larneigh how are you doing lovely? Bet you can't wait for Wednesday! What time are you in? Xx

Afm my temperature has gone through the roof! Literally the worst nights sleep of my life. Cheers suprecur, love you too xxx


----------



## pollita

Ah no way Madameg, hope the temp recedes soon - it's  no fun and games on Suprecur is it?! No not far behind you - I think my ET will be about Oct 5th so about 2 weeks behind you  

Fuzzy, I agree with madameg, if your workplace doesn't have an IVF policy could you just go off sick and not say why? If you're afraid of rocking the boat it may be an option x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all hope your ok 

Thank you for all your messages I'm only coming on quick just to get some info I still haven't come on fully yet im still losing brown blood and pinky red blood but only when I wipe nothing is going on my pad any ideas when af will fully arrive this is my 2nd day without progesterone? 
When am I able to do a fet? Do I have to wait for a few periods first? 
I am going to take a step back off this forum just whilst I can get my head round all of this I think it's hitting home that we only have 1 more shot at treatment as we haven't got the money for another treatment and we are not doing the eggshare again so just those little frosties will be our last chance....we are keeping ourselves busy as we are getting our beautiful chocolate labrador pup in 2 weeks to keep our rottie company so that will keep us busy until our fet which I am thinking will be January 

I want to thank you all so much got your support it has meant alot to me I wish you all the luck in the world on your journeys I will pop in from time to time but for now I need a break

Good luck ladies lots of love to you all xxxxx


----------



## pollita

Aw loopy that's completely understandable. The pup will be a great addition to the family and distraction in the meantime I'm sure! My clinic says 1 period (not including bleed after failed cycle) before FET, hope that helps xx


----------



## Larniegh

Hiya loopy, the way you feel is totally understandable and I hope your frosties are a success. I get the feeling it varies by clinic when you can try again. If you have a follow up arranged I'm sure they'll discuss it with you. 

Hope the puppy is good for you too. Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy sending lots of love to you too. Give your puppy lots of squishes from the mad spaniel house! I think it has taken me about three days without progesterone to start bleeding properly. Sometimes ladies find that their post IVF bleed can be a bit strange compared to normal. Hope to see you back here soon with some good news in the not too distant future  xxxxx

Pollita I know, took my temperature this morning and the fever alarm went off!! I'm still running hot but not quite as bad now xxxx


----------



## Rainy123

I'm really struggling to keep up with everyone's stories at the moment. It'll get easier right?

Happy Friday everyone!

I'm going to phone the GP this afty and make an appointment to talk about the egg sharing.


----------



## MadameG

Rainy good luck with the call, do you definitely need a referral? Not all clinics need this xxxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

It gets easier as you get to know us all Rainy. I think....  I know someone who is doing an Atruistic donation with a clinic first as they're concerned about her AMH so she got all her test free! I think I missed a trick on that one. LOL


----------



## Rainy123

I don't need a GP referral (in fact I may not even get one) but if I can, it'll save me £200 for the initial appointment. Worth a try.

I need to talk to the GP anyway as I have a bicornuate uterus and want to know whether she thinks its severe enough to cause any problems with pregnancy. Don't want to set myself up to fail.


----------



## KDJay

the clinic I did egg sharing at doesn't charge for initial consultation or any of the tests it is all free - the only thing you pay for standard treatment is the £75 HFEA fee


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Hi ladies,

Rainy I'm in the same boat as you have to keep reading the names over and over, I'm sure it will stick! I'm struggling with all of the jargon to be honest! 

I'm a tad confused about the initial consultation charges are these optional? we have gone through our local hospital and all tests have been completed as well as OH sperm freeze Free of charge, we have received our schedule in the post will bill for £120 and then we were called and asked to meet the consultant before treatment starts as its bad practice not to, we went Tuesday night for 20mins (consultant was also 20 mins late) and all he asked was my history and partners which is all written down in our notes! We then received an invoice for £230! Quite annoyed about it, I know we have to pay that's fine but the appointment was pointless neither party learnt anything new! 

we asked him about charges and he said he didn't know he didn't even mention the invoice he was sending out to us the following day!  They still haven't told us how much the treatment will cost or when we will be invoiced and I am now really annoyed!! Grrrr! 

Sorry to all the ladies that have real stress situations going on with ur treatment I just needed to vent and wondered if anyone else had this kind of experience? 

Xx


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

And thank you all for advice on EC and discomfort after! Will take your advice and have atleast the following day off also! I will be upfront with my boss bough, we are a very small close knit team so will be too hard to lie! 

Xxxx


----------



## Rainy123

KDJay - which clinic are you with? That's amazing compared to what I'll be paying!

fuzzy duck - I'd be very anxious about surprise bills. I think with something as costly as IVF they should be 100% upfront about costs and this would make me very nervous.

AFM - booked my GP appointment for the 8th September and can't wait. Also found out that the student loans company owe me £260 so I can always self refer with that money. Hurrah!


----------



## KDJay

that's not good if they are not up-front with fees.

We used the Lister - I wouldn't have gone anywhere else where you have to pay for consultation or tests as you don't even know if you will be accepted. we paid more for our treatment as we did inter-partner, plus we needed donor sperm and then storage of our frostie etc. but if we didn't have this then it would just be the £75. I do bang on about how great they were for me but I do think it is worth travelling for , plus they are one of the best clinics anyway  (p.s I am not paid by them! but I have referred three couples there since our treatment lol!)


----------



## Larniegh

Result Rainy. Love a good refund!!! It's worth whopping around especially as you have good travel links. It's also worth considering what you get and the cost of sperm. For me CRGW worked out best financially when I took into account the sperm, travel, embryoscope and embryoglue.  But it varies by person. Most places offer a free consultation for egg sharers. 

Fuzzy have you called to make sure they know your egg sharing? And that it's the right fees? It's naughty to charge after you've had the appointment!!!


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Larniegh they certainly do know I'm egg sharing and very early on we were told it would cost around £1000 then Tuesday with the consultant he said around £1500 but he wasn't sure!! How can he not be sure when he has written my schedule? It baffles me! We are going through an NHS hospital as private patients so it's probably nowhere near as good a service as a private clinic!
I'm am baffled by your list there Larniegh of all of your cycle steps, I think it's amazing that you ladies are doing this alone, it never crossed my mind before that single women use this as a way to become a mummy it's fab!! 
Rainy my OH is going out of his mind with the invoices, he would rather have a lump sum and pay it in one but being billed so much money for 1 appointment has made his blood boil slightly! 

KDJay Lister is just too far for us unfortunately but does sound like your good hands there! 

Is this the fist time sharing for you ladies or have many of you shared your eggs before? 

Xx


----------



## Rainy123

KDJay - sounds like you've got a great deal. I'm very jealous. 

Larniegh - I have looked at several clinics and this is definitely the best deal for me. They're so difficult to compare though as the packages often differ so much and you're not comparing like for like. I think the lister clinic would end up roughly the same price (if not more) as I'd need ICSI, donor sperm and it doesn't include frozen embryo storage etc.

I'm having a bit of a moment today where I'm scared I'm getting my hopes up over nothing. Argh!


----------



## Larniegh

Fuzzy does that include the help you need with Oh sperm??

Rainy do you definitely need Icsi? They tend to opt for standard IVF unless there is a reason to go to icsi. Xx


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Rainy I think everyone will agree that we all have days like that and then other days where u sit thinking of baby names!! Just try to find a distraction from it so you can escape when you are driving yourself mad with it all! 

Larniegh everything to do with his sperm has been done on the NHS as far as we know, he had to go and do a sample which resulted in 0 sperm and then he was called back for serial ejeculation, (2 samples on one visit) that resulted in 4 sperm in the first sample and 7 in the second so they combined and froze both samples there and then! I'm sure this is free because of the op he had as a baby! 

Xx


----------



## Rainy123

Larniegh - the woman I spoke to on the phone said that they would do ICSI because I'm using donor sperm. She gave the impression that's what they always do in those circumstances but it's given for free if using donor sperm apparently.


----------



## pollita

That's right at a lot of clinics, Rainy. My clinic usually does ICSI for donor sperm too - I've had it both times  

Goodness, I had no idea some clinics charged so much for egg-sharing! But still a lot cheaper than full price so still worth it. 

My days keep getting worse....tell me it's not a sign not to do IVF   After my car got splattered in cement yesterday I took it to the garage for something unrelated today and got a lovely bill for £500   

Baked beans on toast for the next year me thinks  

Hope everyone's ok x


----------



## Larniegh

So long as you're not being charged for the icsi rainy  

Fuzzy that does seem a lot, but each clinic is different. Maybe get them to send you a breakdown of all your costs? 

Pollita youre having a tough week! Maybe you're getting your bad luck all out of the way?


----------



## MadameG

Pollita that really sucks. As Larneigh says, only good luck awaits  xxxx

Fuzzy that doesn't seem right at all, have you looked at other clinics in the area? IVF is expensive and even for me it has added up with pesa/imsi/storage etc. It will all be worth it one day but your clinic really should be definite on costs. Having paid for (non fertility) private health care, that is a rather standard hourly rate, but 20 minutes for nothing    xxx

Rainy hope it all goes well hun with the gp. If the donor sperm is high quality then normal IVF should be fine, but if it comes from the clinic and needs icsi then it should be free xxxx


----------



## KDJay

At our clinic it is usually just ivf for donor sperm after all it should be the best quality to pass as donor sperm, I would question why they need to use icsi if the sperm is top quality (which it should be) but I have heard of them doing this elsewhere but it would make me question who they are qualifying as donors? I just had standard ivf with our donor sperm xxx


----------



## pollita

The way my clinic explained it was that although the sperm is great, once frozen and thawed they will recommend ICSI instead. I know with my donor I was the first person to use him (yay me haha) and when they thawed his sample for my IVF they called to say they would prefer to do ICSI (free of charge) because once thawed there were fewer, or less motility or something - I can't remember. My clinic also has a separate list of donors for IVF than for IUI.

I think it's just one of those things that they don't know until it's been thawed, 6+ months after it was frozen (for quarantine) how it's fared in the freezer.


----------



## Rainy123

To be honest there are only 3 clinics with travelling distances of me and they all would end up being between £1000 - £2000. The clinic I'm going with offers the cheapest packages and the shortest travel. You are all making me very nervous though that I'm making the wrong choice


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Pollita sorry to hear about your car bill, hopefully with that, the cement one the car and damage to your mums car you should be done with your 3 doses of bad luck and something positive is due your way? 

Rainy you have to make the best decision for you, there's so many choices along the way just go with your gut just use the above of everyone else on here as a guide, what's right for one person may be completely wrong for another! Think positive Hun, it's your journey! 

AFM - gutted I will try calling a few places, we are based in Shropshire so there's not a huge selection of clinics close to us! Obviously if we can get it cheaper that would be fantastic however if I was to pull out now that would delay everything and I would hate to let down my recipient mummy!! 

I will have to see what's what!! I thought the price we were paying was cheap!!!


----------



## MadameG

Rainy sorry if we've made you nervous! I would actually go with your gut instinct on whichever clinic suits you best  xxxxx

Fuzzy I know Shropshire well. Have you been matched already too? That's fab news, do you know when you'll be starting? Xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Ah Rainy don't be nervous!!!!  If you've done the research then that's what matters. With donor sperm most clinics are about the 1000 mark. And they all have different quirks as I mentioned before. You also can't pay enough for the things that make you feel comfortable, like the staff you just gel with and feeling looked after. These people are gonna get seriously familiar with your vagina!! 

Fuzzy if you have a match just roll with it  maybe just get some clarity on all the likely costs?? 

Re frozen sperm... I actually do a lot with horse breeding and know a bit about artifical insemination.  Extenders (to increase the life of sperm) and freezing can reduce the numbers you have. The quality of the sperm in it is usually fine, and in our cases would definitely be fine because I'm sure they're regulated on that. I see very severe examples in horses because we don't have the same regs, but a horse with 100% normal count can be down to 6% after thawing and still be getting mares pregnant. From the perspective of our clinics it's better for them to do icsi than IVF if there is any degradation to ensure fertilisation. It's their reputation at the end of the day. 

Madame are you injecting yet?? 

Love to you all.


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

MadameG we have been matched yes and long protocol due to start 9th sept! How far along your cycle are you? 

We are hoping that we don't have to use our frozen sperm it is just there as back up if necessary, the Ih is in his best behaviour, no booze, caffeine and trying to be healthy as well a taking all of his vitamins etc! 

Have any of you ladies paid for that extra procedure where they watch the embies 24hours a day through the camera and microscope to monitor the best embies based on speed and consistency of development? I'm not sure what it's called but we are desperate to find out a bit more about it to see if it's worth the extra cost! 

Xx


----------



## Larniegh

That's the embryoscope hun. It comes included with CRGW and I would probably pay for it if it was me. That said IVF has worked just fine for years and years without it. Xxx


----------



## Rainy123

Don't worry ladies you didn't scare me too much. I get nervous that I'll regret my decision but I know the clinic I'm going with is the only one I can really afford/travel to reasonably so not really much choice.


----------



## MadameG

Fuzzy I would absolutely go for embryoscope. As Larneigh says, it's free at our clinic. It didn't used to be, but they noticed such as big improvement that they made it free for everyone. If you consider that in normal IVF the embryos might be checked only three or four times a day and this could miss an embryo that has done something funky like actually gone back a stage for a few hours, but with embryoscope they can see 100% of the development. It really can help the embryologists weed out the strongest embryo with all the information, rather than just a snapshot in time xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh oops yep I am jabbing away. Baseline scan on Wednesday  xxx

Oh and Fuzzy, I'm at the start of DR but I'm doing an FET cycle xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Whoop!! Didn't realise you have DR on a medicated FET I thought it was all stimms. Everyday is a school day. Hope your scan goes well xx


----------



## Rainy123

Madameg - what does the baseline scan do? Exciting times for you.

Embryoscope is extra in my package but I'm tempted to ask for it. I don't want to regret anything!

I'm heading away to visit my parents for bank holiday. Looking forward to it. Also got the job of finding out what type of diabetes my mum has for the egg sharing questionnaire. Nervous!


----------



## MadameG

Rainy the baseline scan is to check that your lining is thin enough, plus no big cysts on your ovaries, to be able to start stimulation meds for a growing lots of eggs and/or a nice fluffy lining. I just need the lining this time. Have a great day and good look with the long long questionaire! Xxx


----------



## Rainy123

I'll keep my fingers crossed for your lining madameg!

I've not done the questionnaire yet but my mum has type 2 diabetes which is ok for egg sharing at my clinic. Woo hoo!


----------



## Larniegh

I feel that this is unreasonable of me. But I just need to say this.  It's my birthday today and barely anyone has even posted on my ******** wall. I know it's ridiculous and Im not vain at all. I dont expect hundreds of posts. But even prod I've been friends with for years haven't said it. I feel like such a pariah. Like they're too scared to even wish me a simple happy birthday in case I suddenly start talking to them. I'm so angry and sad all at once :-(  sorry guys. Just needed to say it. 

Hope you're all well. Stressed about the clinic in Wednesday too as Ive put on a little weight this month and I'm worried it'll change the match and I'll be rejected. 

Here's hoping I wake up in a better mood. Lol. Love you guys xxx


----------



## pollita

Larniegh, firs of all happy birthday! Second of all, I totally get what you mean. Your true friends will be there for you, thought unfortunately (as we have talked about lately!) some people also show their true colours when we need them the most. I hope you've had a lovely day anyway!

And the good news......there are no scales at CRGW!!! You won't be weighed, so hope that lifts a little "weight" off your shoulders (pardon the pun) 

Hope everyone's ok! First DR shot done problem free, though I discovered the sharps bin I bought is bloody sealed shut. The ones the clinic gave me were pop open and couldn't be permanently sealed, but this one is different and if you close the top too hard it goes from 'temp closure' to 'final closure' which has happened before I've even used it. Grr! Will have to go buy another one tomorrow if I can find a chemist open on a bank hol. Only a tiny problem though xx


----------



## Larniegh

Definitely a weight off my mind. I feel 6lbs lighter already. Lol!!!!! Thank you for the birthday wishes   And you are right unfortunately. I know I shouldn't give a crap about what people say and think who aren't close friends. But it hurts you know? I see how they look at me. Still can't change that. I have great friends where it matters. 

As for the sharps - you plonker!! Can you make a little whole in it or something?? Or ask your doctor for one?? Dunno how these things work. I know my friend had a sharps box from the doc when she was jabbing for something else. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## pollita

It does suck, no wonder you're hurt by it  

I fly on Tuesday morning so I'll have to find a chemist open tomorrow and hope they'll sell one to me (luckily I have a copy of my prescription!) If not I may stop by the clinic on the way to the airport on Tuesday and see if I can buy/borrow one from them. Otherwise I'll just have to keep them in a bag or something. I would't mind too much but don't know if it'll cause issues bringing loose used needles in my luggage on the plane  

It arrived locked shut so wasn't my fault  My fault I guess from buying it from Amazon haha x


----------



## Larniegh

Complain to Amazon!!! You shouldn't have a substandard product and theyre really good for refunding on faulty products. 

Where you flying to half way through your cycle!?! I'm sure a bigger boots store will get you sorted out. I hope you get a good response this time and that you and your donor gel well


----------



## pollita

Thanks hun. I'm off to Cyprus for work. Only there for 2 days but it's somewhere new and different  Yeah, will def send it back to Amazon when I'm home 

Have you picked a donor from the list yet? So exciting! x


----------



## Larniegh

Cyprus? Amazing. Never been abroad before but Im sure its amazing out there. 

As for donors I have a new one every day. Lol! Maybe I'll do pin tail on the proverbial?? Lol. You all arranged with yours now? Exciting times. Xx


----------



## pollita

Ah it's a hard choice isn't it? Good luck choosing! They will ask you for his number at treatment planning and the nurse will go check he's available for you while you're there so you know who you have booked. I'd recommend making a list in order of preference and then hand it over when asked as first choice isn't always available. Yep, mine has been booked since cycle 1 (they hold a place for you incase you want siblings/further treatment which is great!)


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh happy birthday lovely!!!! I hope you had a good day regardless of sucky people. I think people can just be crap in general. May this year be filled with luck and love  just had a giggle to myself about pinning the tail on the proverbial     and yep, no scales, stress be gone xxxxxx

Pollita you can lock the clinic ones, I did it by accident last time! I prized it open with tweezers and then taped it shut at the end. Asda sell sharps boxes. I think you should be able to get one anywhere in case you are using 'fun' drugs but are still a responsible adult  enjoy Cyprus, very jealous!! Xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Sorry it's a bit late, but happy birthday Larniegh. I'm sorry you've had a down day. I'm not really on social media, only for my business (which reminds me, I really need too update and plug a bit more really.) Ooops been a bit busy last few days. 

I hope you find the perfect donor and he is available for you lovely. Xxx

Pollita do you have a blood clinic near you ? If so I know sometimes they can swap boxes over for you. I have to hand mine in to one as no chemist or drs up here will accept them. So strange, I have to get my boxes on prescription, also I know you probably won't want to but a needle exchange will also have boxes for you, and they also can take full boxes too. It might be different where you are but my Dr advised me of the places where I can and can't go to drop my boxes off and that was one of them. I thought she was joking at first, I politely declined that offer, I didn't want people to think I was on something whilst pregnant   its bad enough collecting my box and injections from the chemist cause the looks I get are horrible. 

Madame g I hope you're well lovely too xxxx


Anyway enough of my ramblings, I'm all good this end nausea hasn't been as bad today yesterday was worse but I have days where it's ok and others where it's always from 3/4 pm onwards. Boobs are still sore as hell and I've gone up a bra size   I'm literally living on carbs, which is odd cause I hardly ate them before ! Now I'm living on the stuff, except mash potatoes that's Defo not going inside my mouth ergh the thought of its texture in my mouth is making me feel ill. My sense of smell is stronger too. 

I hope everyone is doing good. Sorry if I've missed you put, I'm so tired so I'm off to get some well needed beauty sleep. Xxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Thank you Madame and flutter. Xx. I feel better today though still disappointed in some people. But what can you do?!? People suck. 

Flutter morning sickness is no fun at all, I remember it well. I lost a stone in the first couple of weeks because nothing would stay down!! Find whatever works and run with it!! I existed on Pringles.


----------



## Rainy123

Happy belated birthday, larniegh. I have come to the understanding that I should never expect anything from friends. Then you can't be disappointed.


----------



## pollita

Flutter, I agree with Larniegh - hope you find something, anything that you can tolerate! As long as you're drinking water and eating something, no matter how meagre, you're ok I'm sure! I had horrendous morning sickness with my pregnancy, couldn't keep anything down at first. Managed to get my hands on some ginger ale and it helped a little. I lived on dry toast for the first few weeks, then (weirdly enough) managed to eat curry ok, so had copious amounts of korma and tikka masala for the next month or so  Whatever works! 

Hope everyone's ok x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you Larniegh and Pollita, how are you both doing today ? Have you's had a nice bank holiday ? Weather hasn't been too bad today loads of people were having bbqs where I live. Did anyone do anything nice ?

I've literally done nothing apart from housework and some shopping today. I keep getting a weird pain in my left side and in my pelvic bone at the front. I've also been suffering from lower back pain on the left :/ I think it's to do with my pelvis. 
I shall find out tomorrow as I have my scan at 11.00. I'm so incredibly nervous as last time we had a scan bang on 7 weeks and lost it that week so tomorrow I will be 7w6d so technically further than last time but only just :/ I'm just glad it's not an internal. I'm hoping and praying everything is ok.

On the hopefully plus side my midwife is 're booking my appointment for just over a weeks time so I will be 9 weeks. Just need to wait for her phone call tomorrow. 

How are you all feeling about your imminent cycles progressing ? Xxxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Now a curry does sound good !! Hmmmm don't think Terry would be too happy going to the take away right now darn it. I do like a Kashmir chicken it's like a Korma  mild but it has banana in it. God why did you have to temp me Pollita lol !     xxxx


----------



## pollita

Flutter, best of luck tomorrow! Let us know how it goes   I can completely understand your feelings as the same thing happens to me too but keep telling yourself it's a different pregnancy and different outcome 

Thanks for asking! Very nervous now, worrying it'll go badly again. Oh well, got to get those positive pants on again x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you Pollita, I will let you know as soon as I calm down from being sad or excited. Hopefully it's the latter  I feel more pregnant this time round, I don't know how to explain it but I feel it's more real. Last time I kinda carried on as if I wasn't pregnant. Maybe I'm more aware of what could go wrong so I'm more aware of how much I really want this baby to stay. I guess I unwittingly took my last pregnancy for granted not on purpose but because I was naive to think anything bad would happen.

I can imagine you are, it's only natural for you to be nervous and to worry. But like you said to me just now you'll have a different outcome. Keep thinking posit my lovely.  xxxxx


----------



## Rainy123

Good luck with the scan flutter shy.


----------



## MadameG

Good luck Flutter, will be thinking of you lovely xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you ladies, means a lot to me. As soon as I know I will let you know  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Before I go just thought I'd share my absolutely crazy dream with you all. I had a dream I was with the president of USA not Obama I don't know who this guy was but he was the president. And he was very weird in the things he did he put eggs in their shells in the microwave to part boil then put them in front of his air vents in his old classic car took us on a long drive to completely boil them   to which we got stuck in a lake cause he thought he could drive through it. I panicked at that point I can't swim so I don't like vast open spaces of water well not being in it I like to be well and truly on terra firma. Then a friend of mine appeared (again no idea who she was) there and I said I want my oh lol. And the only way I could get him back was to get some evidence off of eminem - and give it to someone in the police. I wouldn't mind if I watched a weird film or something but I watched inside out last night   I must be going mad. Anyone else had super random dreams ?? 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Fluttershy good luck at the scan. I know what you mean about taking things for granted, I mean people get pregnant and have babies all the time right? No one ever expects it to be them and it does change you. xx Fingers and toes crossed that it's a good outcome for you today. Let us know how you get on and remember that whatever happens we are all here for you xxx

Curry was also a good one for me. And chip shop food. It's weird isn't it 

Fluttershy ps: I love the brain! It's a great thing. It's an interesting comparison to what you're going through at the moment.... and I hope the president in your dream wasn't Trump! Noone needs to be dreaming about him


----------



## Caz2424

Fluttershy good luck sweetie xx
I've got everything crossed for you  

Polita sorry for the massive delay in responding I'm good thank you, I've got 4 weeks left and I'm having the c section date booked later. 
Please keep positive for your cycle xx 

Hi to everyone else, 
To anyone feeling a little down, don't give up.
Despite being very lucky with my 1st DC on first cycle it took me a further 4 cycles to get this pregnancy to stick , you will all get there x x


----------



## kmurph83

Caz - I can't believe how quick that has gone! Good luck with the section, won't be long until he's in your arms.

Flutter - hope everything goes well with the scan today.

Larneigh - treatment planning tomorrow! Hope everything goes great for you and things move quickly. Oh and happy belated birthday!

Pollita - have a fantastic time in cypress, hope you sorted out the sharps bin problem.

Sorry I've missed so many others, can only go so far back on my phone and there's been a lot to try to catch up on!

Afm- after getting my very, very faint second line at 5dp5dt I was then going away for 5 nights with family. To stop myself being a POAS addict I only took one test with me which I did on Sunday morning, got a darker line and just tested again after getting home, so not even first morning urine and got an even darker and very obvious second line! Otd isn't til tomorrow but I'm back in work then so going to ring the clinic today! X


----------



## Caz2424

Kmurph thank you and massive congratulations xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Woooo Kmurph!   I'm so pleased for you babes xx


----------



## Rainy123

Congrats kmurph - amazing news!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you ladies, all is well saw the little heartbeat and it was so much clearer than my last scan. They measured me at 7w3d but they said it can always change as they are always growing so they aren't worried as everything looks ok. Xxxxx

So so relieved.Larniegh it Defo wasn't trump, good God that is a disgrace to humanity that man. Xxxxx

Kmurph congratulations lovely hope you have a wonderful and stress free pregnancy. Xxxx

Sorry it's a quicky ladies just so buzzing right now and I need to do a shop  will be back later on lovelies xxxxxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh flutter, I'm so happy for you!!!   Are you going to be midwife or consultant led moving forward?


----------



## Rainy123

Woo hoo flutter  

Such very exciting and positive news.


----------



## Caz2424

Flutter massive congratulations


----------



## Karmas

Flutter so so pleased for you huni have absolutely everything crossed for you, lucid dreams are a symptom of early pregnancy its all to do with your raging hormones, has the ban been lifted yet?  

Kmuprh Whooo hooo huge congrats hun 

Has anyone else had experience with the short protocol who wouldnt mind giving me a breakdown of the steps, our canceled cycle was long so I have no idea whats going to happen next now - again not being informed by the clinic! 

Hope everyone else is well sorry ive been a little absent have go so much going on its unreal, its our 13yr olds bday on Sunday our baby is growing up so so fast and it makes me realise all the things I didnt get to do and all the things I miss so much about having a little one. Even if we manage to get pregnant on this cycle there will be an age gap of at LEAST 18yrs from my eldest to my youngest, thats huge isnt it :/ As well as trying to move house, sell off loads of reptile equipment my hubby has collected over the years and trying to stay stress free  

Oh and I think I p***ed off Louise the egg share co-ordinator. She has just emailed me to say she read the complaint I put in with Lisa (you know my long letter in the other thread about our canceled cycle) in it she is talking to me like a 5yr old stating that as my match is an NHS patient we will not be getting anymore than the 'normal course' of medication paid for. Its made me feel like we have tried to rip the clinic off by saying they should have given us more free drugs. When that is not the case at all, we were NEVER informed that if our match was an NHS match then we would have to pay more for any extra drugs needed (never mind we didnt need those drugs in the first place) and that if the match is private then they would pay for any extra drugs to get us to EC. Nor was I ever informed if the CLINIC give me OHSS I had to PAY for the poxy supercur to make sure it didnt get worse! Only the NHS can give you an illness and then expect you to pay for the bloody medication to reverse it! 
Not like im about to give them £400 for the embryoscope is it!
Not sure if I should be annoyed or offended or both but I do know its put me in a foul mood!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Larniegh thank you lovely, I will be consultant led as I'm on clexane and my operation wasn't too long ago so they need to keep an eye on things. Xxxx

Rainy thank you lovely I'm further than I got last time, so I'm keeping everything firmly crossed  Xxxx

Can thank you lovely, it sure is a long and windy road to get to this point. My next milestone is 12 weeks to break it up we are having a scan at 10 weeks just really for my reassurance as I'm paranoid like that lol  Xxxx

Kansas welcome back lovely, and thank you. I was on short protocol so I don't mind helping you out lovely. I've still kept my instructions from last time. I shall send you an inbox. Xxxx

Hope everyone else is well. Xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Karmas they're making it super hard for you and that's not fair. None of us are here by choice!!! I'm sorry she's been a *****. Are you matched already? I think its bad to be charged to handle the ohss but I guess that's how they do it. Maybe if it happens again(hopefully it won't!!) You could speak to your GP to get the medication rather than your clinic. Not sure on the logistics. So sorry they're being horrid.


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies sorry not been around as mad my end and nothing happening ivf wise huge congratulations  flutter so so happy for you kumph yayyy on your bfp love seeing so much good news on here caz can't believe  your little boy will soon be here xx


----------



## MadameG

Flutter I know we've spoken but yay yay yay!! Over the moon for you!!! Xxx

Trina hope the ball gets rolling soon xxx

Larneigh I hope you have your muscles ready for all that form signing tomorrow! You'll get the little blue bag of goodies too xxxx

Caz wow not long till you meet your little one now  when's d day? Xxx

Karmas bleugh life is a pain sometimes. It doesn't seem fair that YOU get different treatment based on who you're matched with. Hope it all works out in the end for you xxxxxx

Kmurph yeah!!!!! When's scan day? Xxx

Love to everyone else xx

I'm rocking the suprecur headache here and have a monster AF going on. Baseline scan tomorrow and hopefully I can get some estrogen too   xxx


----------



## Larniegh

I'm excited for the signing and all of it. Or scared. Or a mix of both. 

Hope the baseline scan is good for you. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## djjim22

Just a quickie.... (Wish that was all it took and we weren't on this forum 😉😂)

Big congrats Fluttershy!

Karmas I was on short protocol if you need anymore info. 

Will try and pop on on my computer tomorrow and catch up with where everyone is.

Big hello to the ladies who have just joined!xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you trina. Hope you're well. Xxxx

Thank you Madame g your turn soon my lovely, good luck for your scan tomorrow  Xxxx

Larniegh good luck tomorrow too, excuse my silly memory but are you doing long or short protocol ? Xxxx


----------



## kmurph83

Larneigh and MadameG - good luck with your appointments today.

Can't remember who asked about it but I did short protocol of you want to know anything.

Afm - got my 7 week scan in 21st September.


----------



## pollita

Madameg and Larniegh, good luck today! Let us know how it goes


----------



## Karmas

Good luck today Madam G and Larniegh hope everything goes well for you both x

Kmuprh Djjim it was me who asked about the short protocol any info would be great they have given me some odd meds this time nothing like the last ones and already prefilled pens which i dont like the look of being a needle phobic! 
I assume the short protocol only lasts about 2 weeks ish? when I did the last cycle I was having to jab myself for well over a month in fact I think it ended up being closer to 2 before they wanted to do EC.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## kmurph83

Karmas - I was given the prefilled pens of gonal-f, I was told to start jabbing on cd2 of my cycle and to pick a time that I would be able to roughly keep to each day. I had to have bloods after a couple of days to see if the dose needed changing (it didn't) and then bloods and a scan about a week in. On cd11 I took my last gonal-f and the trigger shot, cd12 was needle free (yay) then EC was cd13. I then had to start taking the progesterone pessaries morning and evening until my bloods came back as too high progesterone at EC point so had to wait a month til FET. Got 19 eggs though, 17 of which were mature. I know some ladies on here have a really tough time with the drugs but apart from some uncomfortable bloating I think I got off lightly. Xx


----------



## Karmas

Was this your first ever cycle Kmurph? 
I didnt do too badly with the drugs last time apart from the stinging and passing out but for me thats kinda normal when jabbing myself not sure how these ones will effect me though not even sure what they are called, will have to check in a bit


----------



## kmurph83

Yes, first cycle Karmas x


----------



## beckha

Hey ladies. Sorry been AWOL hope everyone is good. 

I take my last pill tomorrow then AF and scan CD3 then start stims. If I'm honest I'm bricking it. Decided that this is our last cycle I think.


----------



## pollita

Beckha, been wondering where you've been and how things were as you've been quiet on IG too. Hope this cycle goes well for you, it's definitely tough going though so don't blame you for wanting an end in sight xx

Flipping hot here at the moment. Getting a good dose of vitamin D! x


----------



## beckha

I'm just not posting anything about this cycle on any social media. Just because I can't be bothered. It's just old hat now isn't it? How are you keeping?

Weather is glorious here too. I've got an amazing tan. Haha.


----------



## MadameG

Beckha glad you are finally moving forwards with it all. Sending you lots of sticky dust xxxxx

Karmas as the girls said it might just be pre filled gonal f pens. Still needles but you'll be fine  xxx

Grey skies and rain all along the m4 corridor today! Jealous of you sun queens!!

All good at my end, started the estrogen (thank goodness) and back on the 9th for a scan to check that my lining is behaving itself xxxxx


----------



## pollita

Beckha don't blame you at all lovely. As you say it's nothing new. I've been a lot quieter this time too (compared to before anyway) partly because it's boring to me now, but also because I'm more guarded knowing what could happen 😁

Madameg, glad all good and you're on the estrogen! x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Glad it went well Madame G  Xxxx

Djjim so sorry I forgot to say thank you lovely Xxxx

Who was it that asked about has the ban been lifted ? Well unfortunately it's not been lifted not until the 10 week scan  but tbh I'm not too fussed at the moment, my boobs are so sore, plus nausea and tiredness is consuming all my energy at the moment so he is off the hook for now.  

Roll on the 17th for more peace of mind cause I'm stupidly worrying now that it measured 3 days behind. :/ will this ever end the worrying ?

I have the midwife coming out to me next Wednesday strange I thought but I'm not complaining as that surgery is like sitting in the Sahara dessert. It's very suffocating especially when people are coughing their guts up and sneezing everywhere. I'm finding it harder to touch even the door handles of public places just lately. Scared in case I catch something and pass it onto my baby yes this pregnancy has turned me into a complete phobe of everything.  xxxx


----------



## pollita

Aw flutter I'm sorry you're in such a worrisome state. Totally understandable given what you've been through. I'm sure once you're a little further along you'll start to relax a little. Don't be too hard on yourself. 

My first midwife appointment was in the doctors surgery but the second was at home. She said it was so she could check my living situation  and report any concerns to SS if necessary. 😳 Scary though but I suppose they have to check


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you Pollita. This time round I am a flipping nightmare by my own admission. I know I need to calm down and relax as worrying isn't going to change a thing.

How strange I didn't know they did that ? Hmmm it's my first appointment but maybe she is killing two birds with one stone ? I don't mind suppose it gets it out the way with. I'm going to be consultant lead too so maybe it's best the sooner she comes out.  xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Flutter I totally understand what you mean about being stressed by everything. I'm flipping terrified of every germ nowadays. And I was never like that. Just remember you're unlikely to do baby any harm. Xx

Welcome back Beckha. Hope it all goes well but I get why you feel how you do. Lets take it as a good sign that its all just "everyday" and basic "walk in the park" stuff and it'll be a positve outcome. You too Pol. 

Madame pleased you've moved on to the next phase now. Whoop whoop. 

Afm had a good appointment. Got a stack of paperwork and back on 19th to get meds and learn how to stick myself with a needle. Debbie was lovely. They're going to do my cervical length scan too when the time comes which is a big weight off my mind. I'm a day late with my period at the moment but should be rocking and rolling tomorrow I hope and ready to start DR on 21st. Hehe.


----------



## pollita

Ah Larnigh, you got straight in! That's amazing news. Now the exciting part begins 

I'm so glad I have you ladies to "chat" to tonight - stuck on my own in the hotel restaurant and everyone keeps taking pity on me 😩 I'll just post here as I eat my dinner lol


----------



## Larniegh

What you eating?? Last hotel I stayed at was terrible. But I had to laugh it was so bad.


----------



## djjim22

Kmurph - The next countdown begins until your scan! Hope it flies over. Just saw that you had to do a freeze all because of a high progesterone level, so did I. Wonder whether its a common thing with short protocol?

Karmas - Just replied to your pm. Hope it helps answer some questions. The whole protocol probably lasted just under 3 weeks for me with the extra stimming.

Beckha - Good luck, hope AF doesn't take too long to arrive.

Madameg - Sorry for the lack of sun your way! Been a lovely day up North. Enjoy the oestrogen!

Fluttershy - Bless you. Pregnancy does make you worry about things that wouldn't normally bother you. Stock up on the hand sanitiser and try and relax. (Easier said than done I know!)

Larniegh - Good news that the clinic are going to do your cervical length scan. I bet that's a weight off your mind.

Pollita - I hope your tucked up in your room now and having a nice relax.

Mle - Are you still about? How are things going?

Caz - Did I read further back you don't have long to go? 

Does anyone keep in touch with Fay? Hope she is doing well with the little ones. I must make a more conscious effort to keep up. This thread just moves so fast I do two long days at work and by the time I come back it's ten pages later.... which is a good thing as it means there must be a lot of support knocking around.xxx


----------



## pollita

Hello Djjim! I've been thinking of fay a lot lately and hoping she's doing well with the new babies. 

How are you? Any news on a consultation or anything for round 2 yet or are you going to leave it until the new year?

Girls, I'm wiped out. Must be the injections. It's only 10pm (uk time!) and I am struggling to stay away (may have something to do with the giant burger and dessert I had for dinner though haha)

Just trying to stay awake another hour or so to take my next injection and then it's up the wooden stairs for me 😴


----------



## Larniegh

Oh bless you. I'm in bed if it makes you feel any better?? Hope your burger was epic x


----------



## pollita

Aw larniegh, have a nice early night! I gave in and did my injection an hour early. Now snuggled up watching 'sex, lies and cyber attacks' 😂 Rock n roll lifestyle eh?!

Right, catch up tomorrow! Night all xx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita they wipe me out too. Nine pm feels like midnight! There must be something in the air as I was also wandering about Fay this morning.

Where are you Fay Hope you aren't drowning in nappies  xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Flutter it was me who asked about the ban 

Oh I hope Fay is great 

Ok so I looked at my meds and they have given me 
Provera 5mg  (to bring on a bleed)
Cetrorelix 250mg x 7
Menopur 75ui x 12
Bemfola 75ui x 12
Pregnyl 5000ui x 2 

Anyone else been on the same ?


----------



## Rainy123

Good morning ladies. Did you all enjoy a good sleep after your early nights?


----------



## MadameG

Karmas they are all variants of the same stuff, nothing to worry about  when do you start again? I've lost track! Xx

Larneigh I thought I'd replied to you yesterday, doh! Glad it all went well and that you have some dates in the diary now, so so exciting! D is my nurse too, she's so lovely. Well they all are to be fair! Amazing news that they will do your cervical length scan for you, must be such a weight off your mind. 

Flutter we need to order you a massive roll of bubble wrap and a nerf gun loaded with alcohol gel for anyone nearby that looks the slightest bit sickly. Totally understand your worries hun   xxx

Afm just said goodbye to DH who has gone away for work. It's his birthday tomorrow too  his big boss sent he and his colleagues a really crappy email yesterday and he is so wound up that he didn't sleep. Definitely not the extra stress he needed at the moment  xxxxx


----------



## Karmas

Madam G we start the provera on the day of my scratch so we are looking at starting to jab around the 19th Sept so 3 weeks from now, dont worry about losing track hun, I dont think im even on the right track, let alone losing it lol.
Aw thats a shame about your hubbys boss what an ass xx


----------



## kmurph83

Help, I'm getting brown discharge, is this normal or am I starting to mc?


----------



## KDJay

kmurph - it is very common to bleed but contact your clinic as they may wish to up your progesterone and/or give you advice, but don't panic ( I know easier said than done) it doesn't always mean the worst xxx


----------



## MadameG

Brown is old and can be totally normal. You could head over to your epu or ask your clinic for an earlier scan perhaps? How many weeks are you? Xxx


----------



## kmurph83

I'm only 4+5 today so really early, it was just like thick cm but with a definite brown colour to it. It's certainly not gushing, I wouldn't need a pad or anything, it's just really scary when you see it. I POAS this morning and my line was the darkest it'd been.


----------



## Larniegh

Hey Kmurph, try not to panic, brown is usually old blood and can be normal. Do call the clinic though just to be safe. If you're HPT is darker than before then that's a good sign xxx


----------



## KDJay

sounds like implantation bleeding which fits in with how early you are too, but call your clinic for reassurance xxx


----------



## pollita

I agree with the others, sounds like nothing to worry about but call just incase ☺


----------



## fluttershy1983

Kmurph unfortunately I am probably the worst person for advice on this as I was worst case scenario. If it's not a lot and there's no pain it's probably nothing to worry about. There's ladies on here that's had bright red, clots everything and still been ok. A scan would probably be a bit too early. But Defo ring your clinic they might want you to up your progesterone. Xxxx


----------



## Caz2424

Kmurph
Hope it's ok xx
I had lots of bleeding in the first 12 weeks, I mean loads, clots and everything. 
I was ok 
Call clinic for advice though as everyone else said xx

Kdjay how r u ? Not long at all? 

Djimm hope you are well 

I've got c section booked 26 sept 🎉

I believe Fay is doing well xx 

Sorry for lack of personals
Will be back later when not running around a large softplay 😳


----------



## Larniegh

Ladies can I get some advice? I'm having the lightest of periods ever. Litterally only just enough to get to the pad. Would you could today as D1 or not?

Caz that's so exciting! Eeeek!!!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Larniegh I read somewhere on here if it gets heavy before eastenders starts then yes lol. I don't watch soaps but that stuck in my head when waiting for af to arrive lol. 

Do you usually have light periods ? Xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks Fluttershy, it's not normally light but it's been like this since yesterday, and I assumed full flow to kick in today but it hasnt. I'm already 2 days late (periods the eternal cosmic joke!) and just wondered what the rule was. I usually spot for a day at most and then get a decent, quite heavy flow for a 2 days. So tis a bit odd.


----------



## Larniegh

Never fear, the witch is here!!!


----------



## kmurph83

Thanks for the reassurance ladies, I havn't had anything since then so hopefully all is fine. I think I just thought that as embryo implanted approx 11 days and I'd had no bleeding I wouldn't see any implantation bleed. I suppose if there's been a tiny bit though it would need to come out and it was brown which suggests old blood. Ok, I'm calmer for now! 

Larneigh - I was told you counted day 1 as the day you woke up with a proper flow, obviously if you never get heavier that doesn't help. Do you actually have to do anything on day 1 at this point or can you afford to wait and see what happens tomorrow? 

Caz - 3 and a half weeks to go! So excited for you! X


----------



## trina123

Larniegh the witch never comes when we want it kurmph  I had bleeding to and was fine  xx caz wow 3 weeks gone so fast x how are the rest of you ladies flutter madam ? Am just been matched need to match us both up now didn't need to last time x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Larniegh this whole process is a horrible waiting game. I'm glad it's turned up. I use to have the same little spotting then 2/3 days of heavy period then Brownish then nothing. But after the dnc my periods have got more stable but soon as I wanted it to come it was late typical lol. Xxxx

Kmurph I'm glad it's stopped now. It's always a worrying time seeing blood. Have you got an early scan booked ? Xxxx

Trina hope you are well lovely, good to hear you're matched !! Sometimes they have to sync you with the recipient so you both are at the same stage as she will be receiving your eggs and having transfer the same time as you. Xxxx


Can wow not long now at all !! Bet you can't wait xxxx


----------



## KDJay

Caz - great news u have a date and thanks for asking about us. We actually go in today for c-section so in a few hours our baby will be in our arms 

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well, lots of new faces which is lovely to see xxxx


----------



## MadameG

KD oh wow how amazing!!!!!!! I hope it is the most wonderful day and all goes smoothly. Sending you both so much love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oooooh good luck KD!!!!!


----------



## Caz2424

Kdjay !!! Amazing, have a super day 
Good luck and happy birthday to your princess


----------



## pollita

Kdjay, wishing you both all the best for delivery! Can't believe her birthday is here already x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Congratulations Kdjay hope you're all doing well. Xxxx


----------



## kmurph83

Wow KD, good luck today, can't believe how quick that's gone. Can't wait to hear the good news later. Xx


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Hi Ladies, 

Some fantastic news on here, congrats Kmurph on the BFP and Fluttershy!! Exciting Times. 

Happy Belated birthday Larniegh and good news that you have the ball rolling.

Hi everyone else hope all is well and good luck KDJay 

Afm - I am having a really bad day and need a pick me up, currently sat in the office so work is out of the question. Firstly the suspension has gone on my new (3 yr old) SUV that I bought 3 weeks ago so have spent all day faffing with trying to sort that and then my OH has just called to say he has got home to a bill of £1800 for our treatment. 

We were initially referred to the hosp by the doctor as we knew my OH had very little to no chance of conceiving naturally due to the op he had as a baby. We have counselling to be referred as egg sharers and a subsequent appointment at the hospital where we were advised that our treatment as egg shares would be approx £1000. 

My partner did 2 sperm samples, the second of which was frozen there and then. 

We went for lots of scans and blood tests etc before being called for a consultation with the nurse (all of this has been done at an NHS hospital in the space of 7 months and we hadn't paid a penny) The nurse ran through the pro's and con's of being an egg sharer and we agreed that we wanted to go ahead with that process if all of my results cam back ok. 

Next thing we kow we are called and told all was ok and our treatment had been scheduled but the consultant wanted to meet with us beforehand and to make an appointment at nuffield. We went and as well as him being 20 mins late the appointment was 20 mins long and totally pointless, more of a meet and great. We asked about costs etc as treatment is getting close. He advised he was unsure but wouldnt be more than £1500. 

The following day i get an unexpected delivery of all of my drugs, i had no idea they were coming, following by two invoices £150 for typing my schedule and £230 for the appointment with the consultant. 

Now we have an extra £1800 to pay and the embryoscope is an additional £750 on top. 

I am due to have gynepeptol on Friday next week and this has come as a total blow!! 

Can I please have your advise......are these prices fairly standard? We have felt so uninformed throughtout this whole process and I am doing everything I can not to burst into tears in front of all of my staff........AAARRRGGGHHHHHH.

So sorry for the essay I just needed to get that off my chest and would really like advice. I have no fertility issues and have had 2 natural pregnancies and births so standard long protocol treatment with nothing complicated. My OH will be doing a sample on day of egg collection so fingers crossed should all be a text book procedure! 

thanks in advance ladies xxxxxxxxx
--


----------



## Larniegh

Oh sweetie! What a day you're having. None of that seems to make any sense to me. I'd give them a call to discuss what the heck is going on! They can't keep changing things and it sounds like maybe they're charging for things they shouldnt. But that's only based on my experience where all I had to pay for was the blood tests (and donor sperm) this is more like paying for the whole thing. What have they actually charged you for on the letter?


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

My OH has just got off the phone with them and the nurse at the hospital as said that the price list is available online and it's not her that sorts it, the price list our consultant gave us at the end of our meeting reflected 'his prices' not the hospitals but that had a cost of £800 for ICSI not £1800!!! OUr letter today just says ICSI, so this is iun addition to the charges i've paid for the schedule to be typed and the consultants 20 minutes!!! 

There is a comment on the bottom of the NHS Private Patients price list for Shropshire & Mid Wales that say drugs aren't included but they were just delivered to me without me requesting them! It also says we should pay a deposit which we haven't had to do. Surely if this is the correct price list this should have been given to us in our pack at the start of the process, the nurse told my OH that she told me the prices were available online.....maybe she did but this was during a 3 hour appointment where we discussed the whole egg sharing process, my OH was with me and he can't remember her saying that! 

Apparently the nurse now needs to change my appointment time for next week so will be calling me shortly and I will go over it then! 

So just so I have not misunderstood, all you had to pay was for bloods and sperm and not for the actual IVF / ICSI process because you shared your eggs?

xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all just thought I'd drop in and say hi

Firstly congrats to fluttershy, Kmurph, kdjay on your news so lovely to hear xx

Fuzzy duck all I had to pay for when egg sharing was the icsi at £665 embryoscope at £390 hfea fee at £80 and thats it my bloods and consultations were free and I had a standard package of drugs free with the cycle paid for by the recipient and if I needed anymore then I had to buy them...I'd defo get on the phone as non of that seems right to me at all hope you get it sorted xx

Larniegh and madame congrats on things starting it won't be long until your in your 2ww and get to see those 2 lines xx

Pollita hope your well and things are going as they should...id love to be in Cyprus right now xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone if I have hope your well xx

Afm nothing to report still haven't got a date for my follow up appointment and found out I defo have 2 frozen so I will be transferring both of them in Jan hopefully...still feeling fed up and annoyed but just have to get on with things I suppose...my new pup comes in a weeks time so that will defo keep me busy....I will be on from time to time to see how your all getting on and hoping you all get your bfps but I'm trying to stay away from anything and everything that is fertility related as I just don't want to deal with it all atm 
Good luck guys xxxxx


----------



## Rainy123

Fuzzy duck - I would be having a strong word with them about being clear with their prices. It is simply not ok for you to feel confused and getting bills you weren't expecting, regardless of how much it does really cost. It is worth being aware, that lots of egg sharing places don't do it 'free' and their are lots of costs involved. 

When I looked into it, and added up the things I would need, the costs were still quite high (although significantly lower than standard IVF). The package I'm hoping to go for is going to cost me around £2,000in total and that was the cheapest in my area. That said, they should be clear on prices. Can you ask for them to write up what they're scheduling you for?

AFM - no egg sharing news but I have other news...I got a letter from the courts today to say that a judge is going to consider my adoption order for my son. This has been a LONG time coming and is so exciting!


----------



## Larniegh

Oh fuzzy I'm so sorry :-( they're not making this easy for you!! Have you checked online at what their costs are? The clinics can vary so widely. The whole point of egg sharing is to get a discount but can't see where you're getting one except you haven't paid for the drugs.  I have to say my clinic have been great and very upfront about the whole costs.


----------



## MadameG

Fuzzy that really is atrocious. Costs have to be set from the start, they can't just make them up. You should have it in black and white what you do and don't have to pay for somewhere in your egg share agreement. Have you been through that? If it's not there then I would ask for a paper copy of their price list and this should have separate costs for egg sharers too. Are you sure they haven't charged you as if you weren't sharing? And as for a charge for 'typing up your schedule'.......  I think you'll have to kick some ass to get some clarity, this is not the way to start the cycle! If you get no where then I would consider contacting the hfea. Are you able to tell us which hospital you are at? Don't feel you have to/post it on the public thread xxxxz

Rainy that sounds fabulous news  I don't know if you mentioned him before and I just missed it xxx

Loopy hope you get your follow up soon and glad that you have a plan for January too. Have been thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Rainy that's amazing. Hope it all goes to plan  

Loopy glad you're ok. Think of you daily and hope your FET is a success in January xxx


----------



## MadameG

Hi Mamai, welcome to egg share land!

It depends on each clinic as to the cost of the 'big' blood tests. At my clinic you have to pay yourself, but I know other clinics do them for free. At my clinic, a cycle where your eggs are placed in the egg bank is run in exactly the same way as a normal sharing cycle in that you don't pay anything extra, ie the clinic pays for the treatment. It should all be written down in your egg share agreement. Egg banking is great for us as donors as the cycle can be run at your pace and timing! 

Good luck with it all xxxxx

KD hope all has gone well today xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## trina123

Morning ladies yayyy kd super times with your new little girl flutter how's everything going and kpurmh lanliegh has the witch sorted herself madam thanks hun how new ladies as for fees I looked around I go lister and only pay the 80 fee hubby has to pay for blood tests but got them free at the docters I know NHS clinics charge alot more I live in nottingham now but travel down to London as care charge alot to x afm feeling awful  on this pill headaches feeling sick keep bleeding on and off just hope I can start soon does anyone have a idea how long it takes to match our periods up x


----------



## Larniegh

Trina I'm sorry you're having a mare of a time on the pill. That sucks. 

Welcome Maima. As people have said each clinic is different. Depends on where you are getting treatment. I've paid for bloods and sperm only. Other people have paid for drugs and no blood tests. 
Going into a frozen cycle also happens sometimes if there is a "gap" in their bank that you would fill. Many women are more comfortable using frozen eggs as they have a guarantee on numbers etc. The clinic cover the costs and essentially get reimbursed when someone buys the eggs. It's great if you end up going that way. Quicker and easier. Xx


----------



## Kokolee83

Hi ladies 

Sorry for just jumping in here with no personals hope you don't mind me asking a question 

I'm going to be doing short protocol and to ring on day 1 of my period. I have just come on my period but my clinics closed until tomorrow morning.
Is day 1 today or tomorrow? Will I be okay waiting until the morning to ring? 

There's only an out of hours medical emergency number. 

Thank you ladies sorry again for jumping in the middle of the thread. I'm egg sharing but to the frozen bank I don't have a lady. 

Kody xx


----------



## trina123

Hi kodi and welcome this will day one but should be OK till tomorrow I was on short last time and started injections second day x


----------



## Kokolee83

Trina123 - thank you hun has put my mind at rest 

Kody xx


----------



## MadameG

Koko if you're unsure then I would just call, that's what they're there for  xxxx


----------



## djjim22

Pollita - I've got a consultation booked for 5th October to discuss FET. So excited to get the ball rolling.

Kmurph - Hope the bleeding has stopped. I bled early on, bright red and brown. The clinic upped my progesterone

Caz - Wow, just over three weeks left! Hope you're all sorted.

Trina - Fab news about being matched!

KDJay - That has flown over! Hope everything went well.

Fuzzyduck - Sounds like a complete nightmare. Hope you get it sorted. I think all in all I paid between £2500 and £3000. That was for donor sperm, blood tests, consultation, blastocyst culture and freezing of other embryos, but drugs were free.

Loopy - Fab news about your frosties. Hope you are ok and feel ready to transfer them in Jan. Take care.

Rainy - Fab news about your son!

Madameg - Hope you're well.

Kokolee - Welcome!


----------



## pollita

djjim, oh wow so soon! Bet you can't wait  

kokolee83, each clinic seems to judge CD1 differently. Just call first thing in the morning and I'm sure they will sort it out for you, no need to stress  I personally wouldn't call out of hours for this

Only a quick stop by, hello everyone else and hope you're all well! I got home late last night/early this morning and then had the wedding from hell today so I'm wiped out and my bath and bed are calling my name


----------



## djjim22

Pollita - Yes so excited. I won't be starting until probably Jan with having my holiday in Nov then they probably won't start on my Dec period as EC may fall when they're closed over Christmas so I think it will be Jan. Sorry to hear you've had an awful day, enjoy your bath and bed!xx


----------



## trina123

Djjim yayy so happy your starting  to polita enjoy your bath let's hope the good news keeps coming Djjim do you know how long it takes to match up periods as the pill is making me ill


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Morning ladies, hope you're all well today! 

Thanks you all for your help and advice I really appreciate it, the nurse called me Friday and I had a little cry on the phone to her but she was really supportive! I suppose it is what it is and we have just had a bit of a naf time with the process up until this point! Onwards and upwards though! 

Sorry for the lack of personals, on mission housework today 

Have a great day all xxxx


----------



## trina123

Hey fuzzy duck on this ivf journey we all have good and bad days so chat away I'm also on housework duty as my 13 month old is messing everything  up lol I took some anti sickness tablets feel alot better


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Glad you're feeling a little better Trina! I don't envy you there, housework with a 13 month old, good luck lol xx


----------



## Kokolee83

Hi ladies 

Rung the clinic this morning a little bit confused at the moment initially I was told I'd be doing long protocol then was emailed by my egg share Co ordinator saying she had spoken to the doctor and I was doing short protocol. I did reply are you sure because I have meds for long. She replied yes spoke to the doctor. So rung today oh you're doing long protocol so I explained the emails from Co ordinator. So I'm in limbo until tomorrow now on what I'm doing. I'll be so frustrated if I have to wait another 3 weeks to start. 
This isn't giving me much confidence in the clinic and their communication. 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend and those feeling crappy are feeling better. Sorry for the vent ladies 

Kody xx


----------



## Rainy123

Koko, that would make me feel very anxious. These people are making huge life changing decisions for you and can't even seem to get the simplest things straight. Hope you get some answers first thing tomorrow.

Hope everyone else has had a relaxing weekend.


----------



## trina123

Koko call them tomorrow and tell them your concerns  and worries as it's not good to have mix ups xx


----------



## MadameG

Koko there must be something in the water at the moment with all the meds confusions!! Hope you get some clarity in the morning xx

Trina glad you're feeling better lovely xxx

Fuzzy yep time to crack on, glad you aired your concerns with the clinic too. I'm sure you've said but when do you start? Xx

Dj woooo not long until your appointment. And more importantly, that means your super holiday is on its way soon!!! xxxx

Pollita oooooh what makes a wedding from hell? Was there a bridezilla? Hope you're feeling better today. Baseline soon, right? xxxx

Afm I am presuming that I am absorbing plenty of estrogen as I already have lots of ewcm after just five days of tablets   xxxx


----------



## djjim22

Fuzzy duck - hope you're feeling a little better after your cry! This IVF journey is an emotional rollercoaster 😘

Trina - I'm not sure how long it took to match up my cycle with the recipients or whether I had to at all. Surely it will be within a month or so though if they get you to both start the pill on a certain day of cycle then stop together to start treatment?

Koko - that would also make me feel not too confident with the clinic. Hope you get some answers tomorrow.

Rainy - hope you've also had a relaxing weekend.

Madameg - hope you're well! Yes I'm so excited for appointment to get a plan for starting again. Holiday is still just over 10 weeks away! Can't believe it's been booked since Jan!


----------



## pollita

Madameg, nightmare wedding was a mixture of torrential rain, nowhere for the guests to stand and as a result no room for me to even get my camera up to my face (guests were having to stand shoulder to shoulder in the hallways because there was so little space!). However we ended up leaving early because one rude guest tried to assault a girl with me on work experience. I think the guest was drunk and she seemed angry that she hadn't been chosen to take their wedding photos herself; she was deliberately sabotaging my photos, and making snide remarks all day. Other guests were calling her out on it but she was just awful.

ANYWAY! One week until my baseline scan. I have to call and pay this week and that's scaring the you-know-what out of me. Hopefully EC will be in 26 days!


----------



## MadameG

Pollita whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat. Why do some people have to be so crap?! Glad you could make a swift exit when needed, your poor assistant! Bleugh no fun in the rain either. Hope you don't get too many days like that. Muffle your ears when they say the price and just read out the card number  

Dj it'll soon come round and you'll be sunning yourself whilst we are trying not to drown in scarfs and wellies  xxzx


----------



## KDJay

Hey ladies hope u don't mind me posting my update as I know there are still some here that will remember our journey and were an amazing support to us. Our baby girl was born by elective c-sec on Saturday, home the next day (thank god!) one of the reasons we egg shared is to give bk as we used donor sperm and as we lay there last night staring at her we thanked our donor wherever he may be and I am sure there are many ladies grateful to you.  wishing u all the best on your journies - u will get there I am sure xxxx


----------



## kmurph83

Yay KD, congratulations!! So, so pleased for you. Lovely to hear these stories of success. Enjoy your little girl xxx


----------



## MadameG

Congratulations KD!!!!! Amazing news  enjoy your new life together   Xxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Wooohoo KD! You're so right about the giving back  Glad you had some good karma come your way. Hope you feel better and soon and heal up nicely xxx


----------



## Caz2424

Massive congratulations Kdjay, enjoy every minute of you new family 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉


----------



## fluttershy1983

Congratulations Kdjay enjoy your family. You both have been through such a scary and magical time together. Wishing your little family best wishes and good health xxxx


----------



## KDJay

Thanks all really appreciate it and have always found this thread very positive and encouraging, will keep an eye on the thread and good luck xxx


----------



## trina123

Huge congratulations  kd so happy for you xx madam thank you i do feel better just want to start wasn't this much messing around last time polita great news looks like everyone is getting they I want us all to have want from santa this year x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Morning ladies I hope you've all had a good weekend ? 

How are you all ?

Madame g not long now lovely, how are you feeling ? Xxxx

Larniegh how are you getting along lovely ? Xxxx

Pollita I'm so sorry you had the wedding from hell, that woman sounds awful. How's the builders ? Hope they aren't causing you anymore grief. If I remember correctly you're a week or so behind Madame g? Xxxx

Trina hope you're well lovely. Ah the dreadful waiting process of ivf is enough to send anyone insane. Hope you get to start soon Xxxx

Fuzzyduck I completely understand where you're coming from, your clinic should of been straight with you from the start. I knew all the costs before starting with mine. I didn't want any hidden surprises. It's not easy when you have limited funds. After my oh had to take nearly a month off work unpaid, then had to leave that job, he's now in a lower paid one which he had to take, then my car breaking completely so we had to get a new one (not brand new, it was used ) we certainly felt the pinch. And I wasn't working. Thankfully we seem to be ok now as long as nothing breaks or no one gets ill lol. Xxxx

Koko I hope you managed to get it all sorted, sometimes it can just be that someone hasn't spoke to someone and lines of communication gets a bit lost. Defo Chase them up about it lovely xxxx

Djjim hope you're well lovely, not long now till your scan ! Xxxx

I think that is everyone ? If I have missed any of you lovely ladies I do apologise I'm on my phone and kinda shoving peanut butter and jam on toast down my throat to keep the sickness away ! 

There's not much to report my end, I've got midwife tomorrow coming to my house, still find that weird but saves me a trip  I've also got to pick up my monthly dose of the wonderful (not) clexane. I hate hate hate them they are incredibly painful. Or my oh is doing them wrong cause they sting and hurt so bad  my belly is getting big now, although I do think it's the amount of food I'm scoffing. Nausea is at an all time high some days and other days I get nothing zero not a whiff of it which I then panic like mad over. Still getting left hand lower pains but apparently it's nothing to worry about, I'm not worried but if they could do one for a day or so like the sickness does, id be very grateful  xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Ah flutter, once the MS started forme it didnt stop, even the day before my little one grew his wings I was vomiting like crazy. I'm jealous that you get days off! Ha! 

The pains are totally normal, it's just your body stretching to accomdate your expanding uterus. It's all good and that usually does settle down for a bit. What date is your next scan? 

I'm counting down the days now! DR starts in 15 days. I'm in to learn how to do the injections on the 19th, wouldnt it make more sense to just keep doing the DR from there rather than missing a day? I dunno! Either way it's all go now, 7 weeks to ET week! Whoop!


----------



## Larniegh

Guys I feel bad  The daughter of a woman at work has  (possibly) gone into labour at 29weeks. I was *****ing about her at the weekend because she's pregnant by accident after a casual fling. I wouldnt wish premature labour on anyone but I feel horrid for what I was saying the other day about her. Not to mention it's stirred up my own internal sadness over Tathan


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh it's normal to feel the injustice of the world and you certainly haven't caused her preterm labour. Try not to beat yourself up too much   Maybe send her a card and some tiny clothes and then take some 'me' time to process your own feelings too. You'll get there again xxxxxxxxx ps I didn't actually inject myself at my teach, just shown how to into a man shaped squishy cushion xxxx

Flutter I'm swinging between positive and negative. Realised that in a month I'll know the outcome....hope you're feeling better after your toast! Xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks Madame. I know it's not my fault it's just made me feel bad and the whole thing is a horrid reminder. Just have to hope she has a more positive outcome. 

As for the injections, she seemed to be suggesting I was jabbing myself. But that's fair enough if that's the case  And makes more sense!


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh maybe you will do some jabbing?! I can imagine it's an awful reminder for you   Sometimes it's just too hard to live our lives as ever accepting saints and we need to let out our why me feelings somewhere! I know I've done it... xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Thank you   

I want to throw my keyboard across the room which would be bad considering it's a special one for my knackered wrists. Just need to get to 4 and then I can be the crazy woman who cries on the train. 

And who knows what will happen when I go in. Seems daft to get me to do it into a fake person. That wont help with the fact it's me it'll hurt!!!! Lol.


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh have you got a shredder at work? Could you do some angry shredding?! Angry hoovering?! xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Larniegh as Madame g Said - she's a very wise owl  you didn't and couldn't predict that was going to happen. Sometimes things in life happen good and bad. We as humans tend to question the bad but never the good. It's like when someone says something bad about us to us we hold onto that and assume it's true yet any positive comments we brush off like it's not true. It's all how we perceive things. You've been to a place I haven't and you have come out stronger than ever, you may not think you are but look where you are now. I bet you never imagined you'd be smiling again or even contemplating having another go but your strength and strong will has got you here my lovely. Keep that pretty little head of yours up. You deserve to be happy. And as horrible as what that lady is going through I'm sure you'll know all the right things to say and help her  Xxxx

Madame g I know that feeling all to well, I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Unfortunately I have no words of positivity cause I'm absolutely useless at keeping that myself and I know it's easier said than done. However what I have found to help me is I just rolled with it. I haven't been healthy, I haven't exercised - I am anti gym, I don't drink or smoke or do drugs. Never have or will, I only used to drink at someone's party dinner or a meal out. But other than that I've not changed anything this time round. last time i was obsessed with meals I ate, what I did and didn't do, I think I drove myself mad. This time I just relaxed on it all. I take 1 vitamin a day and drink sparkling flavoured water often that's it. I eat whatever the hell I wanted still do now although I'm avoiding the foods I'm not supposed to eat like pate and undercooked meat, etc still not sure about eggs so I eat them so the yolk isn't runny. Just try to enjoy the rollercoaster. It's not easy but it's worth it  xxxx

speaking of bad and good luck I won a florasauras - it's a green dinosaur from flora - don't ask lol and I thought well that was odd I never win anything even have bad luck on the lottery ! So maybe my luck will change ? Who knows but I'm a dinosaur up lol. Here's hoping I can give it to my little bubble  xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Thank you hun. Brought a tear to my eye xx


----------



## pollita

You poor thing Larniegh. Can completely understand you feeling that way. Hopefully she and baby are both ok. 

As for injection teach, I didn't inject on anything - the nurse just pretended to inject herself to show me what to do. She did offer to let me inject myself (it's only water if you do, not suprecur!) but I declined, deciding to do it at home where I could cry and have a glass of baileys before hand to calm my nerves  It's fine though, just pinch hard and the pinching is honestly all you can feel. 

Quick visit from me - work is manic and I've had some big issues to sort out (definitely not helping to keep my stress levels low!) Hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## djjim22

Madameg - 10 weeks to go and I will be on my way to the sun. Starting to worry about the flight now though and how the little one will cope! Hopefully there will be a lot of good news on here before then! 

KDJay - Massive congratulations! Enjoy your baby girl.xxxx

Fluttershy - Enjoy your midwife appointment tomorrow! Have you taken anything for the sickness? I had awful sickness all the way through my pregnancy and did end up on anti-sickness meds just so I could function. Hope the pains get better soon. Oh and congrats on the florasaurus!

Pollita - Sorry to hear work is manic and hope you get the issues sorted. I'm having an awful time at work at the moment to, it is just so busy and some really hard cases to deal with! Ready for a holiday.

Larneigh - Do not feel bad for how you are feeling. It is certainly not your fault that she has gone into labour. I'm sure we all have been in a position where we were *****ing about someone who was pregnant, I was terrible and there were people who I thought didn't 'deserve' to be pregnant. But you certainly wouldn't wish premature labour on her. As madameg says we sometimes need to vent our feelings somehow. Hopefully they will be able to stop her labour. Sorry to hear it has stirred things up over Tathan though. Sending big hugs and hopefully being a crazy crying lady on the train has helped you feel a bit better. I second a vote of angry hoovering somewhere!

AFM - Five weeks until my consultation!


----------



## Rainy123

Oh larniegh we've all been there. Try not to feel bad. You're just a real person with real emotions.

Flutter - I don't know what a florassurus is but I want one!

As a teacher I've been back at work this week and it really is crazy busy. Makes me wonder how I plan to cope if I get lucky and get pregnant.

My little boy starts school tomorrow too which I am not emotionally prepared for. Argh!


----------



## trina123

Larniegh you have been through  a awful time please  to not feel bad someone like you could give her lots of support xx oh and when I went for injections they showed me on a cushion  flutter all sickness and aches are GoOD signs so happy  for you dijjm so jealous of your holiday  lol she will be fine just take lots of activities  madam not long now xx polita  so about your nightmare wedding mmm the drink sounds good lol afm nothing to report yet still bleeding on and off with the pill x


----------



## trina123

Sorry for mistakes ladies worn out with a teething  toddler and poorly cat x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Rainy the florasaurus is a green dinosaur. The butter flora are doing some promotional thing and you just enter a code that's on the foil bit online and turns out my code was a winner  - I actually think I'm the only saddo that typed it in and I won by default lol. Xxx

Midwife is coming today don't know why I'm nervous :/ God I need to get a grip !! Xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Trina no need for apologies lovely, I'm forever making writing errors and I don't have a good excuse - although my phone is pretty temperamental.

I hope your little one goes through teething smoothly, I bet you're absolutely knackered. I also hope your cat gets better soon. Xxx


----------



## Karmas

Just checking in ladies, no news from us still waiting for Dr Rina to book my scratch, AF is due on the 11/12th and Im worried she wont be able to fit it in before we start treatment, also im thinking its too late to have it done anyway as its so so close to my bleed and treatment. We should start jabbing on CD2 which shouldnt be too long away now. Still no response from the complaint letter I wrote. Had my stitches out for my mole removal (hubby did them) dont get the results until the 12th. Went down to see my family over the weekend and to collect the lil one from her holiday with them. We ended up coming home a day early because of the atmosphere there..............family eh!

Hope everyone else is well, sorry I keep going awol for a few days keep missing bits.

KD congrats on the birth of your baby girl, hope mum and baby are fabulous!


----------



## Kokolee83

Hi Ladies 

Fluttershy - Thank you for asking about my clinic. Well I got an email Monday which said my apologies you will be doing long protocol a nurse will contact you with your treatment plan regards.  So not much of an aplogy. After booking time off work and getting excited to start. But at least I'll be starting soon. Sorry to hear about the nausea I've heard ginger biscuits help. Hope today goes okay with the midwife. 

Larneigh - totally agree with the other ladies don't feel bad on yourself hope you're feeling better hun. 

Fuzzyduck - my clinic did a similar thing I was told egg share was £1000 I got invoiced £350 for blood tests that's fine then invoiced £1430 to start treatment. I wasn't told about this questioned it and was told that's the cost if you want to start. They should make it clear on overall cost and it's another stress we just don't need. 

Pollita - sorry it's manic and stressful at work hope it's calmer today and you're de-stressing. 

Karmas - I agree with families - especially mine add to stress and problems for me a lot. Hope you're feeling better and you get sorted at the clinic. 

KD - congratulations enjoy all the precious moments.

Sorry if I've missed anyone keep up is hard on my phone I need to check in more often. 

AFM - I start DR 23rd sept not looking forward to the injections but looking forward to starting.


----------



## Larniegh

Ah Kokolee you'll be 2 days behind me!!! We can be crazy menopausal women together!! Whoop whoop!! Did they say when you'll have your baseline scan??


----------



## Larniegh

Bloody phone keeps posting half written messages. Argh!

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I know I'm only human and these feelings are normal, but I've never been bitter about people and I don't like it in myself now. They're confident she isn't in fact in labour but is on bed rest for now. So that's good. I've had a total meltdown tonight over bras because I can't get a comfortable one with my knockers. I feel we should be able to swap bodies for a new ones at regular intervals. This whole restricted to one a lifetime is nonsense.


----------



## Kokolee83

Hi Larnleigh they've said the 7th October for a blood test and scan. DH isn't looking forward to the hormones 😂😂 it will be nice to talk and go through it with someone. I have no one else to talk to other than the boards 

Kody xx


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh you do make me giggle  I am also in bra limbo land. None of mine are fitting right, despite having ended up with a range of sizes  but I am refusing to buy new ones as this cycle WILL work   xxxxx

Koko glad you have an actual plan now, it'll soon be here. Dr is SOOOO fun   actually some ladies feel great on the jabs, I'm just not one of them xxx

Flutter you made me all teary yesterday too. Very chuffed to be referred to as an owl  googled the dinosaur, I want one! How did the appointment go? xxx

Karmas sending you lots of calming energy!! Have you badgered them for a scratch date? You could always ask another clinic if you could just have the scratch there xxx

Dj loads of biscuit bribes for the flight I think  has she been on a train or anything before? Maybe do a practice trip somewhere? Xx

Pollita hope you are having a better day and those jabs are going swimmingly xxxx

Trina did you find out how long you are on the pill for? Xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you ladies, midwife went ok. I had bloods done and sent off a wee sample too, should have those by next week. 

She is facing over a letter to organise my scan so hopefully I should here something in the next 2/3 weeks. I say I should I honestly have no idea on how their timeline works so I'm just going to have to be patient. - this is something I lack but will have to get use to  Xxxx


I sooooooo know how you feel on the bra situation, I went up then down, now up again. I'm fed up of buying bras so I went and purchased some sport ones. They look ok and don't feel to bad on only they don't tend to go with much :/ but it will soon be jumper weather so no one's going to see them  not that I walk around flashing my bras off lol, just that they are visible under shirts and certain tops ! Just thought I'd clear that up lol. Xxxx

Ah I'm sorry I made you ladies teary, Madame g and Larniegh. I just speak the truth my lovelies. And I like to show my appreciation in anyway I can. I'm glad you both accepted my compliments cause they are very much deserved xxxx

Karmas I hope your test results come back ok, must be such a scary and stressful time for you lovely. Xxxx

Koko I'm glad your clinic have sorted out which protocol you're doing, it can all get a bit overwhelming at times. Did they say what drugs you'll be on ? Yea I tried the ginger biscuits and the ginger ale and I just can't stomach them, I've gone off so much food lately :/ 
As for having no one you have us crazy bunch lovely, US lot have been in some rollercoaster rides yet we all support each other through the good and bad times so you are not alone my lovely Xxxx

I'm sorry if I have missed anyone, Ive had a bit of a manic day xxxx


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Hi ladies, wow it has only been a couple of days and I'm struggling to keep up!! 

Thank you all for your support its much appreciated, it's so helpful having other women that don't just me for my psychotic breakdowns lol! 

Larniegh, fully understand your meltdown, one of our best friends told us they were expecting the weekend, the fact that he and his partner don't even like each other that much and have a completely volatile relationship obviously doesn't matter to them!! I managed to hold it together though but think that was only because I was all cried out! Chin up, you are always there to support so many of us you deserve to have an emotional blip! Xxx

Pollita defo muffle the ears when you have to pay I agree, baseline will soon be here.....exciting times, try not to let the stress of work big you down! 

MadameG how's things with you? Where are you in your journey? My DR starts Friday, I'm a tad nervous because then it will start to become reality! 

Flutter, God the midwife went ok, the sickness is awful though, hopefully it will pass soon my lovely! 

Rainy how did your little boys first day at school go, were you a wreck? 

Koko I'm glad the clinic finally sorted everything out for you but it's terrible when you trust these people and they create the doubt in your head! 

KD Massive congratulations hope you are all totally besotted and not too tired 

Trina how are you feeling? 

Djm I'm sure the five weeks will fly by for you

AFM we received a price breakdown from the nurse so we could see exactly what we are paying, it's now even more! If they had just sent the prices in the first place we would have been ok!! Appointment Friday morning to start DR and the nurse has added extra time to go over everything to make sure we're happy!! I feel so nervous especially now it is costing more this really will be our only shot!! Xxxx

Ps apologies for missing anyone, mixing things up or missing people out....I'm struggling to stay awake! Xx


----------



## MadameG

Fuzzy glad you finally have a price breakdown, although   to more! Are you sure she had remembered you are egg sharing?! Thanks for asking after me, I'm doing a frozen cycle and have my first lining check scan on Friday. Hopefully it is all good, although I'm not scheduled in until the week of the 19th, so not expecting it to be perfect yet. The cycle tends to storm through once you start DR xxxx

Flutter haha so you mean you're not sauntering around town with your blue books out on show  glad it went well with the midwife. Won't be long until your next private scan now, right? Xx


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

MadameG, hopefully you will have some super lining to hold on to the / those embies, will they be transferring just one? 

they certainly know I'm an egg sharer, there is 3 different departments for invoicing pathology, the NHS and the private consultant, therefore 3 separate price lists none of which we were given before signing up to the program! We definitely went into this with eyes wide shut but we honestly had no idea how all of this worked so knowing what questions to ask was impossible! When we were told £1000 we never thought to question it! 

What should I expect with the DR? I feel way to young to be facing menopause lol! Xx


----------



## MadameG

Fuzzy how frustrating! Very naughty for them not have given you all the facts from day one. At least you have a match and a path now. Everyone finds dr different but for me it gives me hot flushes and really bad migraine like headaches that in turn make me feel sick. Keeping super hydrated eases it a little but thankfully it generally eases off once you start stims. Some ladies have pretty much no side effects though, so keep the hope alive! I'll be having my two day five blasts put back this time, as long as they both survive the thaw   xxxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Fuzzy duck it's gone up again ? That's not good at all. I really do feel for you lovely. Have they explained why it's gone up again ? Xxxx

Madame g that made me lol. These puppies stay well and truly under wraps  I've tried tempting the other half by sleeping naked the last week but my god that man has some will power  but tbh I'm kinda glad he hasn't initiated anything it's been far too hot and the nausea is very draining. We have a private scan next 
Saturday at 2.00pm - yes I'm incredibly nervous. And I don't help matters cause I tried finding the heartbeat with an angelsounds Doppler earlier on and can't find anything but my own heartbeat. Why oh why I do this to myself I don't know. Xxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Fuzzy duck sorry to be nosy but could I ask what you're paying the nhs for ? I've never heard of that one before :/ is your recipient an nhs patient ? Xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh flutter it's far too early to use the doppler successfully so don't worry. The sounds will come in the next few weeks. Xx 

Fuzzy that's insane but as Madame said it's great that you have a plan and a match. 

Madame it sucks you get migraines. I hope my headaches don't get worse during Dr. They're barely survivable these days as it is. 

2 weeks and counting. Eeek!


----------



## MadameG

Flutter it's way too early you doughnut. Just keep positive   It's also roasting here and my body is currently unimpressed with the drugs I'm shoving into it, so I'm feeling even warmer! Xxx

Larneigh hopefully you'll be the lucky one, won't be long till you find out! Xx


----------



## Rainy123

Little man was thoroughly excited about going to school yesterday. He didn't even give me a cuddle when he went in. This morning he is tired and hysterical though so I'm keeping my fingers crossed he calms down and goes in just as easily.

I've got an appointment to see the GP this morning to see if she thinks my bicorunate uterus will cause problems with pregnancy and if she'll refer me to the fertility clinic. Ever way it'll be the first step because if she won't then I can refer myself and speed things up. Hurrah!

Apologies for the lack of personal messages. I'm really struggling to keep up with everyone now I'm back at working but I am trying!


----------



## fluttershy1983

I know I'm such a plebe I heard other ladies finding it early and thought ok I will give it a go. Biggest mistake ever !! I'm not doing that again, not until it's a lot bigger. Xxx

Rainy I hope it isn't a problem, everything is so confusing when it comes to ivf. Let us know how you get on  xxx

AFM nothing to report, apart from I got a text message today from my drs saying I have a midwife appointment the end of September, I thought that was odd as she said she wouldn't be seeing me again till 16 weeks. Which I will be that at the end of October ? :/ ah well I'm not complaining I like her, and she is very patient and understanding so a bonus in my eyes.  xxx


----------



## Kokolee83

Morning Ladies 

Fluttershy - hi I'm doing long protocol start DR 23rd sept on burserelin then Gonal F. I'm back at the clinic on the 7th Oct for a scan and a blood test. Thanks hun It's nice knowing I can come to you ladies no one I know has done IVF or totally understands. 

Fuzzy duck - glad you finally have a price sorry it's gone up in price that happened to me. Good luck at the clinic glad tx is starting for you. 

Larneigh - I'm counting down too. Nervous excited all rolled in to one can't wait to get started. 

Hope everyone else is having a nice day 

Kody xx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh sweetie its normal to want to try but don't beat yourself if you can't hear it yet. So many things make a difference and if you have an anterior placenta then there's no way you'll hear it for a while yet. Maybe pop it away until your more like 10-12 weeks and even then don't panic! I cant remember if I was 12 or 18 weeks when I got mine. Think it was 18 because I was stressed that I wasnt feeling movement, but I had an anterior placenta so it was all being cushioned. And even then it took AGES to find the heartbeat some days. 

Kody I'll be starting on Suprecur of DR from 21st so I'll be jabbing away in under 2 weeks. Scary. More blood tests on the 19th. Fun.... 

47 days till hopefully I'm at ET! EEEEEK!


----------



## Rainy123

Well the GP was delighted about me considering egg sharing. Unfortunately there's not much detail in my medical history on the bicorunate uterus but it didn't say it was really bad so hopefully that's a good sign. She is more than happy to refer me so now I just sit and wait to hear from the clinic for my initial appointment. A long wait but I need to save some money anyway!

Larniegh and koko - such an exciting time for you both. Fingers crossed everything runs smoothly.

Flutter - bonus midwife appointments has got to be a good thing. Great news that yours is lovely too!


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Flutter it has gone up again because my OH's HIV blood test needed to be done within 2 months of egg collection and it will be just over so another £250 to have that re done! And we dont qualify for any NHS funding because I have children, the doctors referred us to the hospital and we just get billed as a private patient in an NHS hospital! With your midwife appointment that's a bonus I used to love midwife appointments they're exciting!!

Madame G I suffer with migraines anyway so it will be Sod's law that DR will trigger them, I get sick with them too  fingers crossed I get off lightly! 

Rainy glad the little man had a great first day and I'm sure he will have lived it today too! super news that your appointment went well!! 

Larniegh those 47 days will fly by I'm sure!! 

I have a question that I'm just going to throw out there......what is the general consensus on sex during 2ww? Is this a total no go or is it ok? I suppose after ET sex is the last thing on your mind anyway but just want to make sure lol xxx


----------



## Rainy123

Fuzzy duck - I've lost track of how much you're paying but it seems to be incredibly high. Such a shame that something so exciting should be causing you such problems. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## pollita

Hey ladies, how is everyone doing?

Cortney, you've been quiet lately! Wishing you all the best for your scan on Monday - can't wait to find out if you have a little boy or girl in there   

Fuzzy, argh, more money isn't good! Hopefully it'll all be worth it. As for migraines, I'm prone to them but I actually get fewer on DR! Not sure if it's the fact that I'm drinking more water or whether it was a hormone imbalance to begin with. I've had mild headaches since starting but no bad ones, nor migraines so it doesn't mean you'll succumb too (hope you don't). For sex after ET, my clinic says it's a definite no-no until you reach your OTD. They told me something along the lines of in artificial insemination orgasms can had a detrimental effect on implantation etc. Not sure if there is much truth in that though as I think other clinics don't have the same guidelines!

Rainy, hope you're not kept waiting too long for an appointment!

Flutter, I would have done exactly the same but it's not worth the stress. Pack it away and don't let it stress you out, it's way too early  

Larniegh, eeek, not long to go now! I'm excited for you  Are you feeling better from the other day?

Koko, not long for you either! Very exciting time  

Madameg, how is it going? Not long now! I think 2 is a good choice, gives you great odds!



Thats as far back as I can go for now, so sorry to all I've missed! Hope you are ok. 

I've had an awful few days. I think AF is due today (still not here though) and my hormones have just been terrible. I've had loads and loads of work to do, people impatiently chasing weddings up when they've been given a date to receive their photos (still weeks away!) and I've been feeling really down about myself and my abilities 

Then came the stress(!) HMRC wrongfully accused me of lying about living alone and sent me a nasty letter demanding repayment of £3000 WTC. They were in the wrong (the person they accused of being my partner was my brother!) but it's going to take months to work out and get my payments running again, and it's costing me a fortune to send them all the proof they need to fix things (2 years worth of statements for all my accounts etc)
Then I tried to pay for my IVF cycle and can't find my credit card anywhere. It hasn't been used thankfully so I'm guessing it's in the house but I don't know where and it has to be paid for by Monday
And finally (for now) I went to the Sainsbury's pharmacy today to order my stims ready for Monday, and the whole bloody store is shut until the end of next week for refurbishment. I have been trying to get hold of the pharmacist to see what I can do as they already have my prescription. If I can't then I'll have to either pay for another prescription from the clinic and drive 200 miles total to fill the prescription elsewhere, or buy all the drugs from the clinic which will cost me hundreds and hundreds of pounds more. 

Sorry for the me post, I'm done nothing but cry today. It feels like this is all just a bad idea and everything's tumbling down around me.


----------



## MadameG

Pollita oh what absolutely sucky rotten luck you're having!! Sending big hugs your way  . Can't believe Sainsburys have left you in the lurch! Have you tried contacting their head office? A big company like that may give you a sweetener for the inconvenience. Hopefully our clinic would be nice and write it out again for you if you are really stuck. You could also just get the first vial of stims from them, as you don't have to receive all of a prescription in one go when they reopen (this was what asda told me anyway - they would just hold onto the prescription and give out an iou form). The credit card will turn up or you could ask your bank for a rush replacement and as for hmrc   DH also had a demand for £3k yesterday! Yet again, for the umpteenth year running, they have calculated his tax incorrectly and today, they have sent him a letter saying they can't put it on his tax code because he doesn't have one   Literally wtf, they are the most incompetent agency ever. Give them hell lovely and demand compensation for their ludicrous mistake. Wouldn't a birth certificate have resolved it in one go?! It's not a bad idea to cycle, it is the start of an amazing new chapter  xxxxxx

Fuzzy if you haven't already had the bloods done you could ask your local gum clinic to do it for you as normally they are cheaper. I'm at the same clinic as Pollita so ditto everything she said. There is a recent study that suggests sex might actually be a good thing, but as with all things medical I think it depends which statistics you are looking at. I personally can't imagine doing it after ec as I was so sore! Xx

Rainy glad you are good to be go (almost) xxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Pollita I'm so so sorry you're having such a though time. Hmrc are absolutely horrid at getting anything right. And they take so bloody long to correct their mistakes. I swear someone sits at a desk and randomly picks a name (cause they are having a bad day ) and says I'm going to ruin your life today. Cause they are nothing but a bunch of incompetent idiots that couldn't organise a knees up in a brewery. A bunch of apes would do their job more sufficiently. They put me on the wrong tax code years ago and I ended up paying far too much tax but I never saw a penny of it back   
As for your credit card I really don't know what to suggest, can you do an online transfer to your bank account ? 
The prescription that's very naughty of them, they should of said they were closing for a refurb. And shouldn't of taken any prescriptions in knowing they can't fulfil them as they will be closed. I'm guessing you need the meds asap. :/ I can see why you want to not go ahead with the treatment. But remember every cloud has a silver lining. It's easy for me to say I'm not going through it but when you're as down as can be the only way is up lovely. Keep strong maybe the cycle is a good thing as it is exciting and could be your focus through the bad times. Xxxx

Koko no probs lovely Xxxx

Larniegh I know it really was a foolish thing I did but lesson learnt that's for sure lol. Xxxx

Rainy good new on the gp appointment. Hope you can get going soon lovely Xxxx

Fuzzyduck we got my oh done at the drs and didn't pay a thing for his bloods will your gp not do them ? Or like Madame g said the gum clinic can do them too. I really do feel for you lovely it's absolutely crazy how much you have to pay. I think that's where the extra costs are your gp referred you as a private patient cause as an egg sharer really the costs shouldn't be as much as you're paying at all. 
we self referred, but at my clinic I had to pay the hfea fee, £75 we needed icsi so had to pay for that £775 and we chose to freeze our eggs so we paid for that £980 and drugs from test date till 12 weeks. - I got these from my gp so I only paid for prescription charges. Other wise if we didn't need icsi and chose not to freeze we wouldn't pay hardly anything. I really do feel for you especially as they keep adding costs on top :/ Xxxx


Madame g I've just noticed you're having two put back  double bubble  11 more sleeps !!!! Xxxx

Courtney I think I know what you're having by seeing the scan pic lovely  I won't say anything to you incase you don't want to know. I guessed my oh brothers and my friends, there's a very obvious way to do it. Xxxx

Hope everyone else is good, I've ate a tub of humus and carrots sticks for dinner. I really can't stomach anything too big or heavy. I hope this doesn't last the entire pregnancy. I do love food, well I did now it varies every flipping day :/

Oh who mentioned about the whole sex thing ? I wasn't advised against it, but my oh just decided (after reading something online) that we weren't going to have any from transfer till the 12 week mark ! Well we haven't had it in months! I have 3 more weeks left till the ban is lifted ! But it's kinda been a godsend - (no pun intended there lol although the irony is not lost on me.) Maybe this is what Mary meant when she says it was the immaculate conception  cause this nausea is not exactly putting me in the mood for it. Xxxx


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies sorry I'm in the middle of moving not long now madam and larniegh polita  sorry for your bad luck at the moment hi to everyone else fuzzy duck  rainy koko x afm  I'm having  bad luck to this end car broke need new car washing  machine broke cat had to go vets unwell and moving house as well called clinc should get my treatment plan by Wednesday x


----------



## trina123

Hi flutter hun sorry my phone only showing me what it wants my 13 month old dropped it in the loo they say it's better to feel movements then heartbeat anyway I'm so so happy for you are you going to find out what your having or a surprise x


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies sorry I've been quiet but I've been reading your posts everyday incase I can offer any advice! Always here for you ladies!

Pollita, omg seems it's all going wrong for you! Seems wrong of sainsburys to take your prescription knowing full well they'll be closing! What you going to do about your card... Could you not ring them up and ask for a transfer in to your bank account? How rubbish of hrmc im in the same position they have reduced my payments to a ridiculous amount as apparently they have overpaid me! Ridiculous system and they need to change it! Hope you manage to sort it out! Will let you know how I get on!

Fluttershy, please tell me what you think I'm having as I'm getting everyone to guess! I'm so glad your mw appt went well it seems more real then! Hopefully not long until 12 weeks scan and good luck on your private scan lovely! 

Trina, sorry you're having a rough time but great you'll get treatment plan soon! Hope your cat is ok!

KD, a massive congrats to you and dp hope you're all well!!

Madameg, not long now hope it all goes well for you lovely!

larneigh, how are you not long until you start to bet you can't wait!

Rainy, glad the gp was supportive hope you don't have to wait too long for appt!

Fuzzy, I had no symptoms from the dr but I guess some ladies ain't so luck hope you're one of they my ones!

Koko, hope it won't be too long until you start!

Sorry if I've missed anyone or posts it's been so much to catch up with!! I must be so hormonal as yesterday morning (my only day off this week) my neighbor decided to blare music at 7.20am I can't believe I went storming round there in pjs and told him to turn his music of that is so unlike me lol!

I've had a few comments at work as people reckon won't come back after maternity leave as I'll be a single mum.... Opinionated twits lol! Oh well scan on Monday can't wait!!

Good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Trina thank you lovely, I'm so sorry you're going through a bad time too. How is little one with teething now ? I'm sorry your cat is unwell too. I hope your cat gets better soon lovely. We are hopefully going to have a gender reveal party I say party it will be a small gathering. We are going to ask the sonographer if she would write the sex on the back of the pic, take it to a cake maker (friend of ours) and she will colour the sponge inside accordingly cover it and we will all find out when we cut the cake open.  just need to get that far now. Xxxx

Courtney I'm guessing girl lovely, by the pic I can see although it's not too clear. I googled scan pics ages ago as my oh brother and his Mrs were pregnant at the same time as us last time. And there was this article about guessing genders by their foreheads, there's also the nub theory but I've no idea on that one. I guessed a boy for them and got it right. It's to do with the forehead, boys are more flat and girls are more pronounced. I've only guessed twice you being the 3rd time so I'm no expert lol. Xxxx


----------



## pollita

Thanks ladies. I'm feeling a bit calmer now, think you all worked your magic  

Trina, so sorry you're having such a rough time. I hope everything works out well - hopefully your cat will make a good recovery x

Cortney, lovely to see you again! How is the new house looking? Cheeky people at work! If you don't return it's no wonder if you have to work with people like that. Are they still speculating on how your got pregnant? I'm guessing boy by the way!


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Oh pollita I do feel for you Hun, like the ladies say the only way is up when you're having such a low day!! You have so much to stay positive for don't let today's events drag you down!! 

Trina hopefully that is your dose of bad luck over and done with now too!! Good luck with the rest of your move at least with everything going on Wednesday should come around super quick!! 

Flutter that made me chuckle 😂😂😂

Hope everyone else is ok this evening! I am being a rebel and heading off to sleep, 8am appointment for first injection and then my crazy hormonal journey will really begin!! 

Night all xx

Ps will double check tomorrow about going to GP or GUM for OH bloods thanks for the advice xx


----------



## pollita

Good luck for tomorrow Fuzzy! The start of the journey   x


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

And Courtney it's amazing how judgemental people can be, whether you work or not being a mummy is the toughest job in the world!! Xx


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Thanks pollita, I hope you get a good nights sleep and wake up to a better day tomorrow xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies a quick one before going to work!

Fluttershy, thanks Hun I'm also thinking girl I will let you know if you're right if
They can hopefully tell on the scan! I think that's a lovely idea about the gender revel party I would love to do something like that but with the way people are voicing there opinions I feel I don't want to share that moment with them! 

Pollita, thanks lovely I've missed chatting to you lovely ladies!! House is looking good now still got some unpacking to do lol! I did think boy at first but I put my scan pic on the nub theory board on ******** and everyone had guessed girl so have now changed my mind!! Hope your credit card turns up- what a worry for you!!

Fuzzy, thanks Hun! Hope your appt goes well!

Right better get off to work hope you ladies have a lovely day!!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Good luck today fuzzyduck. Let us know how you get on  Xxxx

Courtney I'm sorry to hear you're having negative minded people around you. Forget them they ain't worth any of your time lovely. You have sooooooo much to look forward to ignore their jealous rants. Glad your house move went smoothly, I have to say moving is one of my worst nightmares. So I commend you lovely xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Will catch up with personals later when I get chance to read through the pages. 

I had my scratch yesterday at 7:30 with Dr Ghobara (the same consultant that canceled our cycle on new yrs day over the phone) 
Well we got there and as soon as we sat down he brought up the complaint letter I had sent to Lisa, He went on to tell me how lucky I was, to not be admitted to the hospital with breathing issues when they over stimmed me! What?!? Lucky that I wasnt admitted to a hospital, with an illness the hospital gave me in the first place, yup thats luck right there! 
He really upset me, bare in mind this is before he has done the actual procedure. I am also yet to have a response from the complaint from Lisa, as she was waiting for all involved to respond. Which is fair enough, but if I havent had a response from Lisa, surely he shouldnt even be bringing it up with me? He made me feel so, so, bad the way it came across. I was trying to tell him that I wasnt upset because of my levels or at him personally but he wouldnt let me get a word in edgeways. Also it wasnt about having levels of 30k it was about the fact they canceled the cycle and I wasnt symptomatic. He wouldnt have known if I was symptomatic or not as he spoke to the nurse over the phone he had never laid eyes on my until yesterday! 
Then I had to lay there and have him do an intimate procedure. Which to be fair to him, he did very well, explaining every step and making sure I was comfortable all the way through. 
I ended up calling Lisa (the quality manager) and having to tell her what he had said to me. She said she had spoken to him that morning about the letter and she told him she was waiting for his response, which is why he may have mentioned it to me. He would have known she hadnt been in touch with me yet due to him not giving her his response yet, so why bring it up with me. I think its just so unprofessional of him to do that when I was there for a procedure not the third degree  

Flutter - Oh huni try not to worry its far to early to hear yet, you will drive yourself crazy put it away for a few weeks and then you wont be as tempted, as for the sickness try cinnamon if the ginger isnt working could always have a Cinnamon pretzel, mmm they sell them in our shopping centre they are lovely lol. 
Get the results on the 12th, worried sick. My nan died of lung cancer, my mum has had breast cancer and lots of scares and lots of members of my family have been affected by it and Hubbies uncle died of skin cancer. What concerns me is they took quite a large piece of tissue considering the size of the mole, also I would have thought if the results were clear they would just send me a letting saying so not ask me for an appointment but im trying to stay positive as I have no symptoms  

Fuzzy - Good luck today, what clinic are you at if you dont mind me asking? Also what are the prices they have given you maybe we can take a look at them for you and see why you are paying so much. Or other ladies may be at the same place and can give you their experiences.
Have no clue about sex and the 2ww but im interested to know what everyone thinks. As for DR symptoms I got night sweats a lot, headaches and tiredness. Other than that I wasnt too bad and I was DR for 3-4 weeks

Koko - These forums are a fantastic support the ladies here are amazing 

Rainy - Glad the GP went well, glad your little one had a great first day,  I remember our girls first days I was so much worse that they were, now they dont go to school though we Home educated them  

Polita - So sorry you are having so much stress, definitely get onto the head office and tell them if you have to go else where it will cost you hundreds. Maybe they will be able to send the script to a different pharmacy, have you thought about the other supermarkets?
We get ours from Asda they are quite reasonable

Madame - HMRC are a huge pain in the , they always get our earnings wrong we are self employed and its always a battle

Trina - Hope treatment planning goes well

Larniegh - Dont feel bad hun things happen all out of our control. As for bras at least you can buy them, I dont need to wear a bra as I have no boobs well very little of them, so I feel for you not being able to find ones that fit. They never do my size and I have to hunt around for them online and not be able to try them on first  

Cortney - So good to see you back hun, hope everything is well with you and baba. Sod the negative people how you got pregnant or what you are going to do is none of their bloody business. You should tell them you woke up one day like it and have no idea what happened lol 
Glad the move is sorted, we are in the process of trying to do the same with little success 

So sorry if I missed anyone hope everyone is well

Blimey didnt realise I waffled on so much


----------



## pollita

Karmas, I can't believe all of that - that's ridiculous. You had every right to complain after what they did, and they're still making you feel bad about it and defending themselves?!

Thanks again everyone for your calming words. Would you believe that yesterday evening I dropped wedding photos off to a couple and the groom mentioned he had to hurry to work at the bloody Sainsbury's pharmacy! I explained my predicament and he gave me details to get in touch with the pharmacist and said they would still be able to help me. Talk about serendipity, and a weight off my shoulders. 

Have gone a week without sugar/eating low-carb now and I'm practically dropping off to sleep. Would kill for some cake but I know why I'm doing it and it's spurring me on. 

Also found my credit card so all paid up. 

Is it bedtime yet? lol x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Karma that's absolutely horrible. He should never of mentioned that. It's very unprofessional of him! I hope this cycle goes smoothly lovely Xxxx


Pollita wow what are the coincidences ! So glad he was able to help you I bet that is a weight off your mind  also glad you found your credit card also. See things ways turn out ok in the end, and if it's not ok it's not the end  Xxxx

AFM had a call from the drs - one is an absolute useless nightmare the rest are fab. I had a urine sample sent off and it turns out I have group strep b ? Never heard of it or had it before. So Que my emotional self and flipping google ! = an over reaction! One Dr prescribed me penicillin - apparently this is a no no and not sensitive enough, so another Dr called me back and said do not take the penicillin take amoxicillin he 're wrote a prescription for that so I'm now in more meds oh and regular urine samples that always need sending off to the lab. 

Apparently the dip sticks don't pick it up ladies so always always demand for it to be sent off ! As apparently this thing can be very dangerous to your baby !!

Great another thing to worry about now  hope all is ok at next week's scan. Xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Fluttershy - dont panic! That's key. I had GBS and yes there are some risks, however it's present in around 30% of women and it's usually not a problem. Amoxicillin is the right course of action - so they'll probably give you co-amoxiclav or Augmentin  (something like that anyway!) and that should get you to a place where the GBS is under control. You'll probably always have it and that's just who you are, like every 3rd woman you clap eyes on. When you come to your 36week appointment revisit the issue with your MW so she can do a High Vaginal Swab. Then you'll know if you need the antibiotics in labour. The odds of GBS causing any problems for you is tiny, though I totally get why you're worried. I'm worried and I'm not even pregnant again yet! 

Politta - so pleased that your day has gone better and you're all sorted. I'm jealous of your strength when it comes to the eating, I've bloody put on another 3lbs even though I've been trying really hard   I really really really want some chocolate right now, and it's a real struggle at work to not eat it. I had a good brekkie of scrambled egg, beans and mushrooms, and a slimfast noodle box for lunch (only 76 calories!) but now I want something nice like a millionaires shortbread, or a brownie. Why can't health food be as tasty!? Ugh!!!!


----------



## MadameG

Flutter sorry to hear about the strep b, hope they have it all under control. Have you tried calling your midwife to put your mind at ease? xxx

Pollita yay to the credit card and the pharmacy coincidence!! Hope it all gets sorted. I feel the same as you, surely I can get away with being in bed by five, right?   is your baseline on Monday? Xxx

Karmas what a crap chap. As the girls say, that is pretty darn unprofessional. At the end of the day, they don't do things as they advertise (in terms of free meds for eggsharers) and I really don't think they monitored you enough. Ohss can strike unpredictably (like me, as I showed no signs before and at ec), but for you to be at high risk of it and then not to be monitored closely....   Hopefully in a little while you will have your bfp and you can wave goodbye to them all xxxx

Afm lining scan done. Getting there but no gold star yet (just a triple stripe  ) so I'm back next Wednesday for hopefully the final check xxxx


----------



## pollita

Flutter, what a pain about the GBS but glad you got some amox to get it sorted. 

Thanks ladies - sometimes it just helps to vent doesnt it?! 

No AF yet so baseline may not be Monday after all but thats the least of my worries - whats a few days later? Breathe in, breathe out...


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thanks Larniegh, I sent you a pm love. I can't believe I forgot !! So sorry. And thank you so much for the advice. Xxxx

Madame g at least it is going on the right direction, I hope it looks all good on Wednesday.  Xxxx

Pollita, af's are notoriously illusive when you need them the most. I hope it turns up soon ! Xxxx

I am so sorry for the major me post earlier ladies, I just want a smooth pregnancy and healthy baby, and it seems everything is against me having that. But I'm not going to let it get to me. I need to stay focused and positive - well I will try to anyway  xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Mamai I actually think it sounds like a good plan in principle as the first cycle of IVF is often seen as a learning curve (although plenty of ladies get a take home baby on the first go). You would likely get more eggs this way too, although nothing is guaranteed in IVF land! I understand your reservations about time, you normally need a couple of periods after the first end of cycle bleed to be able to start again, although some clinics do back to back cycles. I personally have found stimming extremely tough on my body but again, some ladies bounce right back. Egg sharing is a wonderful, generous thing to do and yes, it does reduce costs considerably. Ultimately though, I think if you want to just dive straight in and have had good results from the basic checks, then just go for it  xxxx

Flutter thanks lovely  rant away, you are just hitting the little bumps before you get YOUR big bump xxx


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Phew pollita that's a relief So glad you managed to resolve a couple of things xx

Karmas it's sounds like you've had a really rough time Hun, I don't envy you, I will keep everything crossed that your results come back ok! I am at the Royal Shrewsbury hospital in Shropshire, my fees are as follows £1824 for ICSI including HFEA fee, nurse consultation etc £120 for treatment schedule £230 consultant consultation, £248 HIV bloods for both OH and myself £48 for another blood test £750 for the embryoscope and if we need to freeze embies it's £368!! Plus I will lose wages for EC and ET! 

Larniegh how are you doing Hun? 

Madame echoing the others, keep thinking positive I hope the next few days fly by and you have some super lining there!! 

Flutter you don't have to apologise for the 'me' post, we are all here to listen and help if we can!! Sorry that you have yet another thing to worry about but I'm sure everything will be fine and your baby will be here before you know it!! 

Mamai I really don't know what to suggest, I would really struggle to donate all of my eggs first because as you say you want to crack on with your own journey!! The whole testing process takes a while before you even get on to the treatment but this may vary from clinic to clinic, myself and OH went to clinc for the first time last November and treatment has started today! Not sure if using donor sperm would speed things up? It can be quite emotionally draining, I am under 30 and have 2 children so if our treatment doesn't work it's not the end of the world for me as I am already blessed but if I didn't have my 2 I'm not sure how I would have handled things!! Good luck though Hun xx

AFM swabs, bloods and gonapeptyl all went well today, had a good chat with the nurse and scientist and pointed out where their processes are rubbish, she was really good about it all and apologised and is changing her practices to split the long 3 hour consultation over 2 visits so they give you the process run down in one and prices and then the second will be to get you to sign!! This would have been much better for us!

I am now on countdown to EC xxx


----------



## MadameG

Fuzzy.....  wow. My clinic is super competitive but that would have cost (and this probably is no use to you now!!) £1455 at my clinic in total. Possibly plus £150 for the initial consultation. I'm sure this will be the one cycle and you'll have your little one(s) so it won't matter in the end. Glad it all went well today and you are on your way to growing some scrummy eggs! Xxxxx ps my sisters were born there, can still remember buying my mum flowers from the porta cabin in the car park xxxx


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Oh really?? Where is your clinic Madame? I think our initial appointment was with the doc and that was purely to see if my OH had any sperm at all, things just snowballed and here we are, kids wishing we had really researched prices or I had joined a forum much sooner but never mind!! Xx


----------



## MadameG

Fuzzy I'm a CRGW gal (along with a bunch of us on this thread), but I live about a couple of hours away. As you say, hindsight is a wonderful thing. Just time to enjoy it all now! When is your first scan? Xx


----------



## pollita

Another CRGW gal here. They seem to be a lot cheaper than other clinics 😳 I find a lot of things other clinics charge extra for are included as standard which helps

Mamai, I will give my experience which would not have been tempting for a keep all second time around. First cycle I had 19 eggs and out of my 9 eggs I had 3 blasts; second cycle I only had 9 eggs and out of the 4 I kept I had no blasts so I would have been devastated if I had given 19 away and only kept 9 poor quality ones. I wondered if my second cycle was bad because I hadn't had enough time to recover from the first one/miscarriage. Either way I'll have completed my third IVF in 15 months and they have been almost as close together as the clinic would allow


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Wow ladies I feel slightly robbed!! If only I was a little closer to that clinic, I just looked on their website and cannot believe how cheap it is!! The money is spent now but if for any reason this round doesn't work and we are lucky enough to have Frosties would I have to stick with my current hosp for FET? I'm guessing the answer is yes, which is a shame because the cost of FET where I am is the cost of a full cycle where you ladies are!! 

Anyway hope you have all had a lovely evening after my fix of Gerrard Butler I am now off to bed xx

Ps I genuinely admire the strength you ladies have to keep trying after BFNs or MCs especially all you single ladies it really shows the lengths people go to to become parents, makes me so glad that I chose to egg share!!


----------



## pollita

Fuzzy, you can move clinics for FET but you will pay extra for courier to get them to the new clinic so unless you have quite a few Frosties it may not be worthwhile. Hopefully you won't need that though


----------



## Larniegh

That's a lot of money. At that point I'd want to be keeping all the eggs if it was me. Do you have a match already? Is moving clinic an option for you?


----------



## Karmas

Fuzzy your bloods and all tests leading to egg share should have been free, or at least they are at our clinic. Have you contacted the HFEA they should be able to give you a break down of the fees for all different clinics 
Here is a breakdown of the price list for Coventry http://www.uhcw.nhs.uk/clientfiles/File/Price%20List%202015-16%20(GEN-PI-000211V22).pdf
Take a look at page 6 thats the egg share costs, unless you need extra drugs and are matched with an NHS patient you then pay for any extra drugs over the standard prescription which is 12 days of stims, that was never explained to me so wanted to make it clear.

Mamai - I woudnt do it that way if it were me, you can always egg share more than once but when sharing age is always a factor things can happen that delay treatment or life can get in the way. Also there is no way of knowing how your gf will react to the treatment at all, DR really does do a job on some of us it affects your sleep, your mentality, your moods and you physically feel like you are going through the change. It might be worth you looking at other clinics in the area, where abouts are you? Also if they havent done eggsharing yet at that clinic then they really are going in kinda with their eyes closed, have you checked their results on the hfea site? http://www.hfea.gov.uk/index.html they hold lots of info on each clinic and their treatments
KD went through the same kind of process her eggs with her gf carrying and donor sperm (she has just had a baby girl) so she may be able to give you insite I cant.

Flutter- oh huni if it dont rain it pours, im sure its nothing to worry to much about and understand all you want it for it to go smoothly (things we do for kids eh?) Im sure everything is fine in there and baby is doing great but if you need a chat you have my email hun x

Polita - glad you managed to sort things out with the drugs and well done for being so strong with sugar not sure I could do that!

Sorry if I missed you just a flying visit for now


----------



## MadameG

Mamai if that is the final cost then personally I would actually cycle abroad somewhere at that seems very high. Looking back through your posts, I think I found the price list for your clinic. It says that egg share donor costs are £980. If you are doing a share all cycle, then you shouldn't be paying anything at all for drugs. In fact as an altruistic donor you should be receiving £750 in expenses. Although I appreciate this may be slightly different if you are doing a second cycle and keeping all the eggs. Meds are normally around £1k for a stims cycle (*Pollita is that about a ball park figure for you?*) What have they quoted you for donor sperm? If it's over £500 then you could always import from somewhere like cryos/ESB. You may even be able to choose the sperm that says it is such a high grade that you don't need icsi (although I know that this can be a contentious issue). Wishing you lots of luck xxxx

Karmas the bloods aren't always free, it's £500 for screening at our clinic but then we don't pay for things like freezing/embryoscope, so it's all swings and roundabouts xxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Mamai I also just put my brain back in gear and realised that you'll also be paying extra for you to to build up your lining or just be monitored etc, so this is probably bumping your fees up more than a normal eggshare. As karma says, KD did the same as you are planning but at the Lister clinic xxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Mamai sorry that it is such a tough choice. Unfortunately the bottom line in fertility is that it is so expensive  if money isn't too much of an object then I would be tempted to just crack on with your own cycle or egg share straight off the bat without a share all cycle. Or you could join the CRGW massive but once you've factored in flights/hotels etc it might not work out any cheaper. If you feel comfortable at the clinic you are at, then I think you already know your answer  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Mamai this is the lovely Kdjay, (post below) she and her partner did what you are looking at doing. I'm at the same clinic as Kdjay - they are amazing. I know it's in London and might not be in your area but it will save you a hell of a lot of money in the long run. They have fantastic success rates hence why I went with them. I live 2 1/2 - 3 hours away from this clinic spending no more then £30 in fuel each time I went there and £5 parking. I chose to drive rather than get trains as it was more convenient for me.

Below is what she wrote on this thread a while ago hope no one minds me quoting it ? Please feel free to remove mods if that's not allowed. I just wanted you to know that icsi isn't always required on good sperm as I don't think Kdjay had it. Send her a pm, I'm sure she will be more then happy to help you lovely. But it seems awfully high paying that amount, maybe I'm wrong I don't know ? But just thought I would share someone's else's story who was in the same boat as you lovely xxxx



KDJay said:


> that's not good if they are not up-front with fees.
> 
> We used the Lister - I wouldn't have gone anywhere else where you have to pay for consultation or tests as you don't even know if you will be accepted. we paid more for our treatment as we did inter-partner, plus we needed donor sperm and then storage of our frostie etc. but if we didn't have this then it would just be the £75. I do bang on about how great they were for me but I do think it is worth travelling for , plus they are one of the best clinics anyway (p.s I am not paid by them! but I have referred three couples there since our treatment lol!)


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Thanks ladies, I looks a CRGW yesterday just read the con entry price list (thanks Karmas) here's the link to Shropshire http://www.shropshireivf.nhs.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/Breakdown-of-Charges-for-Private-Fertility-Treatment.pdf the comment that says there is a deposit of £678 prior to going on waiting list is for recipient patients only, I pulled the nurse up on this yesterday saying that that isn't made clear!!

Mamai after the bumpy road we have had (and our treatment has only just started) I would definitely say shop around! Although you love your clinic I would definitely consider travelling a little for the reduced rates, what about an egg share cycle as opposed to a donate all cycle? That way you get best of both worlds at a reduced cost, you could have 2 egg share cycles for the price of one keep all cycle (again would really hope you don't need more than one cycle!! I really feel like my partner and I screwed up, we are going to be paying just shy of £4K include the loss of a couple of days wages for me to have our treatment in a crappy little NHS room which is the same dingey room I had my STI swabs done in!

Xx

/links


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Just to add you can't access the consultants price list for Shropshire online, I got a copy of that after he had scheduled us! These costs are in addition to the price List!


----------



## Karmas

Fuzzy I really think they have messed something up, there is no way you should be paying for all of that is there not someone you can speak to regarding the price list and the fees did you spot this part 'Couples qualifying for single embryo transfer under the Centre’s strategy for
multiple birth minimisation, whose embryos are cultured to the blastocyst stage will be entitled to one further attempt, free of charge,
if their embryos fail to develop into blastocysts. '

So does that mean if your embryos dont get to blast they will give you another go free? If so I spose thats a bonus.

How close are you to starting treatment?


----------



## Caz2424

Hi 

Thought I'd add,

I also used the lister ( same as Kdjay and fluttershy) for all 5 egg share cycles I did. 

I paid £75 HFEA fee each time.

Extras I paid were donor sperm and storage, frozen embryo storage and immune testing after I had 3 negative cycles despite transferring blasts each time and having been successful on my first cycle. 

All my recipients also had positive cycles from my eggs.

Hope that info helps. 😃

So glad to see everyone getting going soon xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Plenty of people have scans elsewhere. So it's always an option. Flights to Cardiff aren't too bad so you could join us at Crgw. It's been about £1k including the sperm. So not too bad. I know it's hard though. X


----------



## pollita

I'm sure someone else has said but st CRGW I've only paid 500 for blood tests, and 80 for amh. I need donor sperm so that cost 495 but obviously if you have a husband you don't need that (though not sure what the husbands blood tests would cost)

It seems expensive at others!!

As for medication for a keep all cycle, it varies so much! Mine could cost anywhere from £1200 to £2000+ depending on where I get them from, but I am on a relatively high dose so it could be as low as £800 if you only need a low dose for a short amount of time and get them from the cheapest place (ASDA or sainsburys)


----------



## trina123

Hi mamai I'm also at the lister and only paid 75 pound fee and just paid for my drugs after I got my bfp  with my little girl they are so good I don't think you should be paying to much when your egg sharing even with filghts I think it would be cheaper


----------



## pollita

Only a quick question ladies - baseline scan is booked for tomorrow morning but AF only just showed up this morning (light but not spotting). Do you think tomorrow morning will be too early for baseline if I'm still bleeding?? Will my lining be thin enough, because I'm thinking not until I'm all bled out?


----------



## MadameG

Yeah it'll be fine. In short protocol you scan on day 1-3 plus your lining may be thinner after dr xxx


----------



## pollita

Great, thanks madameg! So tomorrow it really begins 😁 xx


----------



## MadameG

Eeeee!!!


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, yay!! Baseline scan will be fine Hun, my AF was very light and I was worried but it was ok.... Good luck can't believe it's all go for you tomorrow!


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies is anyone at the lister and knows about the waiting times not had my treatment plan yet and keep bleeding on and off with the pill is this normal


----------



## Caz2424

Trina,
I did long protocol each time, I was on the pill for a minimum 2 weeks before starting, but I believe it's as long as needed to sync you and recipient. 
With regard to treatment plan, from being matched it took maybe a week to come through.
I'd email them and enquire, I always found them quick to reply. 

Polita, good luck ! How exciting xx


----------



## KDJay

Mamai- inter partner is the most expensive type of fertility treatment you can undertake as it effectively means treating two women and with egg share treating three women so it's never cheap even t the lister where egg sharers only pay £75 for basic treatment. Someone recently got pregnant felt n.i and used the lister have unsuccessful treatment back home. I will reply to your pm xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Just a quickie to say good luck at your scan today Pollita! Hope it goes well xx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita good luck!!!!


----------



## kmurph83

Good luck Pollita xx


----------



## Larniegh

Courtney! Just seen you're in for your anomoly scan today. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Curley

Hi have been quietly watching the thread to see if I can help in anyway and to hear your BFPs. 
Pollita good luck this will be your cycle 
Cortney good luck for today enjoy X I got to go back Friday to check his face etc after him refusing to change position in my last scan.
MadamG, larniegh hope your doing well.
Hello everyone else and best of luck. Xx


----------



## pollita

Thanks lovelies! So nervous, too much riding on this cycle, may have cried this morning (definitely did!) just leaving now 😁

Cortney, best of luck today! Can't wait to here what you have in there 😍

Will do a proper catch up when I'm home this afternoon xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Good luck today Pollita hoping it all goes well lovely. Xxxx

Kdjay I had no idea it was more expensive - I just assumed it would cost a bit more for meds and scans but I guess there's all the syncing and timing and everything else that goes with it. Xxxx

Madame g how are you lovely ? Not long now !! Xxxx

Larniegh how are you too lovely? Your scan falls on my birthday  Xxxx

Courtney hope your scan goes well today too, do you find out the sex today ? Xxxx

Fuzzyduck hope you're well too lovely Xxxx

Trina I was on short protocol so I don't know much about long protocol lovely, as can said give them a bell lovely xxxx

Curly lovely scan picture ! Hope you're well too lovely xxxx

Hope everyone else is good, I'm all good this end just the usual  scan Saturday I kinda want to bury my head in the sand and hope something pops out in 7 months time lol xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies just a quick one as having a early lunch but it's a boy!! So chuffed and happy!! 

Hope you ladies are well and will catch up later xxxx


----------



## pollita

Aww a boy! Congrats lovely!  

Scan went well, stims from Wednesday xx


----------



## Karmas

Whoo hoo congrats cortney 

Glad the scan went well Polita 

AFM - nothing to report, waiting for AF to start so I can have my scan


----------



## fluttershy1983

Congratulations Courtney !! So so happy for you. 

Bang goes the forehead theory lol.   Xxxx

Pollita glad the scan went well too lovely, how are you feeling ? Xxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

karmas i hope af arrives soon lovely xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Cortney congrats!! My bet was team blue too by the way  lots of love xxxx

Pollita yay!!!!! All systems go!!!!! What did they decide in the end for yours meds? Xxx

Curley nice to hear from you  I'm good thanks, hope the next scan brings more cooperation  xxx

Flutter only five more sleeps for you. Can I bury my head in the sand pre transfer and wait too?!?! xxxx

Karmas roll out the white trousers! Any idea when AF is due? Xx

Nothing to report here, just generally feeling crappy from the meds and impatiently waiting for the hopefully go ahead on Wednesday xxxx


----------



## pollita

I'm absolutely furious. Been on the road for 5 hours and used half a tank of petrol. Started off with a 1 hour drive to the clinic for my scan. All good. drive back to swansea to sainsburys where my prescription is, store is closed for refurbishment but I know the pharmacy is open because I called already. The construction workers won't let me into car park because they don't know the pharmacy is open. Took 30 minutes to get a security guard to come out and let them let me in. 

Get inside, pharmacy has been taken over by lloyds pharmacy. New pharmacist tells me it will cost £800 for one weeks worth of drugs which last pharmacist charged me £490 for. She says that lloyds took over because sainsburys pharmacy didn't charge extra for IVF drugs and they were losing money. And looks at me like j will understand. Are you f-img kidding me?! I stormed out, prescription in hand, and have spent the last 2 hours driving across South Wales looking for another pharmacy. Only one ASDA around here has a pharmacy, an hour from me, get here and they won't take the prescription from me because the pharmacist is eating his lunch. 

I'm just sat in the car park with a thumping headache and crying. Why is there always a problem?! I'm so angry


----------



## MadameG

Pollita    here is the link about asda doing fertility drugs so you can show them that they do them whilst he finishes his sarnies http://your.asda.com/press-centre/asda-announces-not-for-profit-price-on-ivf-drugs hoping your day picks up sharpish!!! Xxxxx


----------



## pollita

Thanks Madame. I'm home now, no drugs. The girl there just looked at my prescription (hand written on letter headed paper if you've not had a private prescription before) and told me it wasn't a prescription. I lost it at that point. I'm not the first person in South Wales to have bloody IVF. 

Tried tesco pharmacy. They didn't even understand what I wanted. I had to spell out gonal f 5 times for the pharmacist, and when I asked her a price she got all confused and said we don't pay in Wales.  HOW MANY TIMES DO I HAVE TO TELL YOU ITS A PRIVATE PRESCRIPTION?!

No idea what I'm going to do now. Peed off


----------



## Larniegh

Oh sweetie!!! I can't believe that. I'd be piddled off too!!!! Have you tried to call the Asda pharmacy helpline to see if they can help you?! It's absolute nonsense if the pharmacy doesnt know what a private prescription is! That said, if Tesco want to dish it out for free maybe you should let them ;-)  Can you fake details?!?! 

Do local pharmacies do anything like this at all?! I'm sure how it all works having never looked. As for Sainsbury's! Well I've never heard such Tosh! Didnt you already go in there with the script before?? I think it's outrageous that they even said that to you! I mean have enough shame to not tell people that you're a profittering douche of a company! 

I'm angry for you! Which is good because I'm ovulating and want to snog the married bloke at work and that would be BAD! 

Courntey - so pleased for you babes  I remember my 20 week scan and Tathan was being a little swine! I had to get into all sorts of positions and then was sent for a run!!!! 

Everyone else, hope you're ok xxx


----------



## pollita

The other local pharmacies all charge profit too, so my drugs would cost almost double what ASDA does (and Sainsburys did) and I just don't have all that money now. It was costing me £1300-£1500 but no way I can pay £3000 for meds. I wouldn't have done this cycle if that had been the case. 

So ****** off. I've called the ASDA pharmacy and waiting for a call back. Have called my clinic in a desperate attempt and they said that I can pick some up from them if I'm in a bind on Wednesday so if worst comes to worst I can do that. It'll only cost £10 more I think, and it would take me an hour to drive to ASDA anyway so not really losing anything. 

ARGH full of anger. Have sent Sainsburys an angry ******** message (would love to have made it a public comment to them but I don't want the family and friends that don't know I'm doing IVF to see it)


----------



## MadameG

Pollita I can't believe how much you are being messed about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel like storming down there myself!!!!!!!!! Yep, I've had the private prescription scrawl before. You should see my private sick note   can you ask A to give the pharmacy a call? It has her registration number on there for goodness sake!!! xxx

Larneigh      xxxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Oops cross post. I do social media for a company abroad, love getting those messages  can asda deliver? Xxx


----------



## Curley

Pollita my clinc always order mine though fax to a place called stork pharmacy they delivered to my door even next day sometimes may be worth looking them up. Used to speak to same lady taking payment over phone and she was always helpful and friendly x


----------



## pollita

Yes that's who my clinic uses. They're a lot more expensive, it's not really a case of finding the drugs, it's a case of finding them at the price I had banked on spending. As I said, I wouldn't have started this cycle (or at least not until next year) if I knew I would be spending £2000-£3000 on drugs - I just don't have that money right now. The quote I got from both Sainsburys and ASDA was £1300-£1500 which is why I decided to go ahead with it. 

ASDA's pharmacist STILL hasn't been in touch, and his assistant said they can't get them in time for me because they need to be ordered by 3pm (hardly my fault when I was there by 2pm!) but the clinic said I can go and get one box of gonal-f to keep me going until they can get them - it just means driving 2 hours again to go pick the bloody things up. I've already spend over £30 on petrol today, it's ridiculous


----------



## Caz2424

Polita what a bloody nightmare, 
I've had the private prescription issue before with tescos, it really ****** me off.
Also I was on prednisolone, 25 mg per day. 
Went to Boots for first lot, quoted £75 for 25mg tablets or use the 5mg ones for £7. 
Obviously chose the cheaper, when I had next prescription went to sainsburys .. Tesco refused, didn't have time for Boots. I asked to have the 5mg tablets and they got really ****ty with me saying that they can't do that. 
That it was £95. 
No thanks, I obviously travelled back to Boots. 

I really hope you get it sorted x 

Cortney massive congratulations !!!     Sooo pleased for you and enjoy your shopping !

Larneigh hope you are ok x

Curley glad your doing well x 

Madame so excited for this week for you x 

Karmas I can't believe the response to your complaint, totally inappropriate. 
Hope your ok x 

Flutter good luck for Saturday's scan ! 

I'm on the final countdown, 13 days left. 🎉
Sadly it's bittersweet, my mum is terminally ill and has taken a turn for the worse recently. 
We had been told she had weeks left, that was 2 weeks ago. 
I asked to have my c section at 38 weeks in hope she could meet her grandson, but was advised against and so have left it where it is. 
My 2.5 yr old little girl is so so close to my mum and that's making it even harder.


----------



## MadameG

Oh Caz I am so sorry to read your sad news. Sending you lots of love   I hope that you have lots of support around you and that your little ones will bring you lots of smiles in spite of it all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Pollita did that flaming pharmacist call you back? If you have the energy, I would give their head office an earful too as it sounds like their staff need some training on private prescriptions (let alone the waste of time for you) xxxxxx


----------



## pollita

Caz, oh my goodness, I'm so sorry you're going through such an awful time with your mum. I'll be thinking good thoughts for you and hoping she holds on to say hello to your little boy x

Thanks again all. I feel a bit silly for all my posts now. Must be the hormones too. I finally got to speak to the pharmacist at ASDA who hadn't been told to call me, nor had he been told that I only wanted two things from the prescription right now so he had ordered everything 😖 Oh well, it is what it is. Back to my nap to banish this headache x


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies 

Pollita, what a nightmare, same happened to me when I needed cyclogest it was like they didn't know what it was! Hope your headache goes and glad you have meds on order!! So happy
Your scan went well roll on weds!!

Caz, I'm so sorry to hear about your mum, it's so sad hope she hangs in there for next few weeks! Will be thinking of you  

Madameg, hope weds is the day Hun!! I did think boy first but scan pic did look like girl so I changed mind to a girl lol! How wrong was I?

Fluttershy, it's such an emotional time for you as you want to be excited but you feel like you can't! I hope Saturday comes round quick and shows a lovely healthy baby!

Larneigh, aww so sweet your so strong lovely!! He had his arm in the way so she couldn't look at the heart so she kept wiggling my belly but he eventually moved it lol! 

Hope everyone's ok xxx


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Pollita so sorry to hear of your disasterous day, glad things are sorted now and your posts weren't silly at all! 

Larniegh definitely do not snog the married man that would be BAD!! Lol, see if he has a friend or brother though! 

Madame how are you? 

Everyone else all ok? Sorry for the lack of personals work has drained me and my brain isn't processing everything! Hope you are all ok!! 

AFM day 5 of gonapeptyl and I'm actually feeling ok, a few waves of feeling a little unwell, a tad market with my boss all day (he's irritates me on normal days) he actually asked me Thursday how my appointment went and then continued to say "so this is the first injection to stop everything working then, oohhhh so no periods for you now yay" it didn't end there he decided to tell me all about his wife's current period as she is 11 days post giving birth and still bleeding heavily....I had to leave the office the word BOUNDARIES comes to mind!!! 

Other than that the side effects are nothing that Nutella, a brew and my pjs can't sort!! Xx


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Caz so sorry to hear about what your family is going through These things are awful and I really can't imagine how you are feeling! xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Caz sweetie, I'm so sorry xxx I hope your mum gets to meet your little one. Have plenty of sex, a curry and pineapple to see if baby gets a wiggle on. Thinking of you hunny xx

Pollita I hope asda get their **** into gear x


----------



## trina123

Caz I'm so sorry about your mum hugs to you pollItaly sorry  your having a rubbish day yayyy on having a boy courtney flutter good luck with scan hun xx how are things madam larniegh stay away from married man hun hi to karmas fuzzy duck and anyone else I have missed for mistakes phone still playing up afm still waiting x


----------



## Larniegh

Brownie promise that I'll stay away from the married man!!! I just met him 11 years to late. Lol.


----------



## beckha

Hello ladies. Sorry been AWOL. Missed far too much to catch up. 

I'm on day 7 stims today. I had first monitoring scan yesterday. 18 good size follicles between 8-10mm. Really pleased with that as last 2 cycles I've only had like 40 tiny ones. Looks like the stuff I've been taking to help my PCOS has worked and the higher dose has done its job. First time ever they've not increased my dose first scan. I go back again on Wednesday. Feeling a bit apprehensive until then as that's when it all usually goes wrong. I'm driving from Essex to Wales for every scan and it's a killer. 

Hope you're all well. Any news?


----------



## fluttershy1983

Oh caz I'm so so sorry to hear about your mum. If there's anything I can do please let me know, I know how it feels to lose a parent, I lost both mine so if you need a chat or need to vent just pm me lovely. Here for you anytime. Xxxx

Pollita I absolutely feel for you and the stress you're going through. Is it all sorted out now ? Never apologise for your feelings lovely. We all have good and bad days. I'm forever having wobbles lol. Hope your headache has eased lovely. Xxxx

Courtney thank you lovely, although both me and the oh wanted/ want this scan we are so incredibly nervous. We are not picking at each other cause we are so so scared :/ Xxxx

Larniegh your post made me laugh,  hormones are a b***h aren't they ! I hope they sort themselves out soon lovely, not long till your scan then it goes a bit quicker lovely. Xxxx


Madame g, where would I be without you  how you feeling lovely, I think I keep asking you that but I have a memory of a fish just lately plus your transfer next week is keeping me sane as I'm so excited for you ! It's helping me keep my mind off my scan. Xxxx

Fuzzyduck male bosses just don't get it do they ?!? He sounds a bit like a creep to me. I'd be furious if my oh so brazenly spoke about me like that after having his child. But men like that make me appreciate my oh a bit more  do you know when your ec will roughly be ? Xxxx

Trina give the clinic a call lovely they tend to answer email late in the afternoon. Xxxx


Becks glad things are going well lovely xxxx
Sorry if I have missed anyone, I hope you're all doing well. 
AFM I woke up with no sore boobs today, went into melt down and batted them around a bit - they only hurt when prodded now. This happened last time so now I'm even more nervous and scared oh fml today    xxxx


----------



## pollita

Flutter, how are the boobs now? I bet with all that prodding and batting around they're bound to be hurting now!  As easy as it is to say please try to keep as calm as you can. Symptoms really do come and go and while you had bad luck before the odds are in your favour now! Saturday is your scan isn't it? Not long to go now! xx

Hope everyone else is ok. I still have a pounding head after yesterday so no personals from me for now, maybe later if I feel better. Meds all sorted, finally though. Got to drive 2 hours tomorrow to pick them up but at least they're being done. I'll try to pick up what I can from the clinic as I need them after this. 

Back to bed for me


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hey Pollita so glad you have managed to sort the meds out. Bet that is a weight off your shoulders.  

As for my boobs they survived the battery, only to ache later on and are still sore now. - probably because I I batted them around like tennis balls lol. Nausea is still present along with the ultra sensitive bloodhound nose. I can't stand anything that smells nice including air fresheners. I'm struggling with soap powder too  I know I shouldn't complain and I probably sound ungrateful I'm really not I just want this little one so badly. I don't think  I could survive another miscarriage let alone it being a missed one again. I really should try and cheer the check up I know, hopefully Saturday will be good news and I will be happy again  xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Flutter you're such a cutey, thanks hun  you'll have to be my positive Peggy as I've swing to negative Nancy at the moment! Hope you haven't ended up with bruised boobs after all your batting yesterday! Only three more sleeps until you get to see Bubble again  xxxxx

Pollita is the first stims jab tonight? Wishing you a stress free day today, so frustrating when it's such basic stuff that causes nightmares for us xxxxxxx

Beckha it's all sounding promising! Hope you're all over water and protein like a rash  xxxxx

Trina I'm trying to stay positive but it's not working at the mo xxx

Fuzzy I am soooo jealous of your Nutella and tea solution, as both those are on strict limits for me  glad to hear it's going well for you so far (bar a certain tool) xxxxx

Afm scan at 4.30, come on lining!!! Xx


----------



## Karmas

Madame Good luck today hun, hope that lining plays ball! 

Caz - im so sorry to hear about your mum and I hope that she manages to be there for your little one, losing someone so close is the hardest thing ever but we are all here for you x Hope things may have developed to labour quickly for you and he comes painlessly!

Polita - glad you managed to sort those meds and hope they didnt end up costing you too much. Good luck with the jabs, so not looking forward to mine. Think ill be a a few days behind you on the short protocol 

Flutter - symptoms come and go huni try to stay positive, I dont remember my boobs hurting the whole way through with my girls they were sore for days and then nothing then again a few days later bang they were on fire again. As you have plenty of other symptoms like the sense of smell (feel for you mine is like that constantly) then please try not to worry too much, you most certainly do NOT sound ungrateful! Try some more natural powders ones made for sensitive skin work really well with the scent. 
Is the ban still in place hopefully the hubby will cave soon  


AFM- Still no AF! ARGH all the pain and cramping, more so because hubby and I got a little carried away and OUUUCCHHH (sorry tmi) a few days after the scratch but I can feel it happening it woke me up at 4am this morning in stupid amounts of pain had to get up to take a pill, even wearing the white knickers! Woke up to a message from Louise saying they are waiting to hear from me about AF starting, no really lol 
Nothing much else going on still house hunting with no joy! 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## trina123

Morning ladies flutter I didn't have much symptoms  at all try to stay calm xxx how is everyone else I'm still waiting lister taking ages this time ahhh x


----------



## KDJay

Trina just keep chasing them that's what I did , email and voicemails x


----------



## pollita

Hello ladies

ASDA screwed up. No meds. Fml they don't even have a trace of my prescription 😡😡😡😡😡😡😡😡

I don't understand why it's all going wrong for me 😢 Sorry for the me post. Once I've (hopefully) sorted this issue out I'll do personals xxx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita....unbelievable.......  Time to kick ass!!!!!! xxxxxx ps could it be in a different 'pile'? My asda kept mine separate because the boxes were big and it was private xxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thanks ladies,

I spoke to my midwife as she called me to see how I'm getting in and if I've heard about my 12 week scan. - wasn't expecting that maybe because of what I went through last time they are a bit more vigilant this time ? Who knows. But it was nice  Anyway she's told me to not panic and for the sickness eat something even if it's one bite of a biscuit or a bite of toast every two hours. I'm back there in 2 weeks to see if the infection has gone :/ xxx

Madame g good luck today lovely hope all is well  xxxxxx

Pollita I can not believe what asdas are putting you through, that is absolutely disgusting. I would ring up head office and complain cause it is vital you have these meds !!! Xxxx

Trina keep calling and keep sending emails lovely, I found the best time to call was after 4.00pm or first thing in the morning. Xxxx


karmas how are you lovely ? How did your results go ? Hopefully they are all good. And thank you, I'm trying to just relax as I'm doing my own head in now and I think I'm making myself ill with it all and making my symptoms worse. I can't change the outcome unfortunately I will just have to put my big girl pants on and face whatever shall be shall be. 
I hope af arrives soon too !xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Pollita no way!!!! I can't believe. Maybe it's Karma sorting the cosmic scales for You?? All the bad luck now so you can get some good luck going for Ec and beyond?? Really hope so for you xx


----------



## pollita

Thanks ladies. Larnigh, I bloody hope so. This whole cycle has been bad so far, really felt like giving up a couple of times. 

2 and a half hours later I finally have my gonal-f for tonight. Could do with a bottle of wine or 10 to calm me down, but alas I can't!

Flutter, glad the midwife chat went well!

Madameg, good luck today lovely! Hope the lining is ready  

Larniegh, how long until you start jabbing now? It can't be too long!

Trina, hope you hear something soon!

Karmas, hope AF gets a move on!

beckha, bet that drive is definitely a killer! I don't know how you do it. Hope your scan today went well and they're growing well 

Sorry to those I've missed, that's as far back as I can go (Sorry, I've been filling up the board with my moaning  )

xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Glad you got it sorted Pollita, God I bet that was a nightmare. ! I'm sure a bit of wine won't hurt, if in doubt buy some non alcoholic wine - not sure how good it is though  Xxxx


Just thought I'd ask you lovely ladies before I throw them in the bin. I have some ovulation tests and a digital clear blue pregnancy test all still in their wrappers sealed but cb isn't in its box. Does anyone want them ? Totally free of course. Xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Cycle cancelled for me AGAIN! Blooming lining has dropped down to 6.2   got to bleed then hopefully start again straight away on short protocol with patches. Stupid body....

Pollita if you can't wine then you must whine the frustration away   what a nightmare xxxx


----------



## pollita

Oh no! Madameg, I'm so sorry to hear that   Have they said what's happening? Did they just miss the window or something? I have no idea how FETs work   Sending big hugs


----------



## Larniegh

Madame! I'm so sorry hun that's so frustrating for you :-( 

Pollita I'm pleased you got it sorted in the end hun. Upwards now. Don't give up, it's almost all done x


----------



## MadameG

Thanks gals  

Pollita it looks like my body is a) crap at building a good lining on its own and b) it doesn't like extended estrogen exposure without progesterone. It might hate the down regulation too. It sucks so much.... Grrrrr xxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Oh Madame g I'm so so sorry, on here there's a thread with a few ladies with thin lining issues that don't like oestrogen too. Again I'm so sorry lovely  xxxxx

Here's the link although I'm sure you've probably seen it. Just thought it might help lovely.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=321440.0


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, so sorry Hun!! Hopefully your body will respond better with short protocol!!

Pollita, that's a close one Hun glad you got your meds what a relief for you!! Have a relaxing night and yay for first stimming jab!!

Caz, thinking of you lovely!!

Larneigh, hope your well and haven't got to much longer to wait!!

Trina, hope you hear from them soon Hun!

Karmas, bloody AF hope it makes an appearance soon!!

Fluttershy, that was lovely of your midwife to ring you!! Not long until your scan Hun! Hope it goes well!

Sorry to miss anyone typing this half asleep hahahaha!!


----------



## Caz2424

Madame g I'm so sorry  
That is ****e. 

Thank you and hi to everyone else xx 

Back tomorrow wirh personals x


----------



## trina123

So sorry madam hugs xxxx hi to everyone else


----------



## Karmas

Oh Madame hun Im so sorry your body is not doing as its told, is there anything they can do for next time to prevent it happening again, like flutter I have no idea how FET works but I do know the anger of a canceled cycle. Hopefully they can get you going again very very soon! Try not to be too hard on yourself xx

Flutter - Yes hun mole results are all clear, Thankfully. You have been through a lot its natural to worry but try and stay positive do some pregnancy yoga not only does it increase blood flow to baby but will help to relax you, there are some great vids on youtube. Was nice of the midwife to call  

Polita - I would really consider putting in a complaint not only to sainsbury's but to asda too, what the hell are they playing at eh. They wouldnt be able to get away with that if you needed the drugs to survive so they shouldnt get away with it for IVF meds or private scripts, we go through enough when doing IVF let alone them fluffing it up.

AFM- Still no sign of AF, unbelievable considering the pain I was in ARGH maybe they should have just given me the provera! 
Hope everyone is well and progressing x


----------



## MadameG

Karmas thanks hun. Will be adding patches in next time and I can start again as soon as I bleed. Great news on the healthy mole, rubbish news on the errant witch. What has your clinic said? Xx

Trina, Caz, Courtney, Flutter   xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beckha

Pollita how annoying!!

Madam g I am so sorry. How very frustrating for you. Sending you a hug. 

I went for scan yesterday. Not much movement but a couple more follies. They've upped my dose to 200 so hopefully that does the job? I now have about 28. 

Back tomorrow for another scan. Never been on a dose this high so soon into stims. Eating so much protein and drinking so much water. 

Tomorrows the last time I do the trip on my own. See Jackie brown afterwards for accu. We go up Sunday to stay till EC which I hope isn't too far away.


----------



## Karmas

Madame- All the clinic have done is email me telling me they are waiting for me to contact them to tell them my period has started, no really!! lol I replied telling them they wernt the only ones!

Beckha - 28 is a good amount, how many days have you been stimming now? and what drugs/protocol do they have you on?


Im a little concerned about the drugs they are giving me for the short protocol as Ive not seen anyone on the same ones and I have no idea how successful these drugs normally are for people


----------



## trina123

Morning ladies beckha 28 sounds good karmas what drugs are you on hun xx flutter not long now hi to everyone else xx  afm I'm getting fed  up its taken for ever staying I'm in the line  just want to be off this pill it's awful so stressed  with moving just feeling about everything at the moment keep having dreams that this cycle won't work sorry for the moan just feeling s..t


----------



## pollita

I give up. I'm waving the white flag. At a time where it's crucial for me to be the least stressed as possible I have all the stress I could imagine. 

The pharmacy called me tonight to say that they mis-charged me yesterday and want me to pay the difference. I argued that it's not my fault, not sure what they can do if I don't pay up. I only paid what I was told when I got there. They even want me to drive an hour there to pay in person as they don't take payment by phone. It's about £200 more

And then yesterday evening I got a scathing email from a bride from last month saying that she hates all her photos, that I was a horrible person on the day and she wants all her money back. She also claimed I took photos of things she didn't want (? she named decorations that she had handmade, why wouldn't I take photos of them? If you don't like them just don't use them!) I disputed all her points (photos are lovely in my opinion and I certainly wasn't horrible, although the groom was so rude and stormed off during photos!) and told her no refund so now I'm waiting for a) another scathing email from her, b) being slandered all over the internet/word of mouth, and c) being taken to small claims court. I give up. Sorry ladies, I have nowhere else to vent and I'm just so fed up right now - I can't handle all of this stress alongside doing IVF. 

Hope you're all ok. I'm so thankful for you, sorry for my venting. I've just sat in my house and cried alone for the last 24 hours over everything. Don't know how to cope


----------



## MadameG

Oh Pollita life really is giving you lemons!     I think in terms of the pharmacy they can't charge you any more than what they quoted you, especially now that you have the goods and I presume a receipt stating so. You absolutely need to send an email off to their head office - even if you were getting antibiotics for flu you would be stressed through illness, so the care they should be taking when prescribing fertility meds should be top of the top! They cannot keep messing you around, they are beyond unprofessional and clearly need a ticking off and retraining.

As for the bride....I would say that is post wedding 'oh my god look how much we spent lets get some of it back' tactics. I presume she had seen your previous work and you provided whatever service she paid for. Ultimately photos are going to be open to interpretation but I think she is really trying to do one over on you. She can't have a refund, she's not entitled to it, but social media is a pain in the bum nowadays for businesses. I would hold your nerve and hope she gives up. And if you have a professional website/** then you could always post the photos up for all and sundry to see how what a lot of hot air she is blowing. That comment about the unwanted photos of things she made is one of the weirdest complaints I ever heard. If they offend her so much a) why were they there and b) don't put them in a frame on the wall! Bonkers bonkers bonkers. You don't deserve it. I very much doubt you would be taken to small claims court (very easy to type an email, not so easy (or free!) to go to court. And I am certain she wouldn't win. Unless you supplied her with photos of a series of dog poops unconnected to her wedding, which maybe she now deserves an album of   .

Sending loads and loads of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

(Ps, think there is something in the air as we are also having the crappest week and I think both of our jobs are under threat   - clearly the universe needs to pay us back with the fattest bfp ever) xxx


----------



## pollita

Thanks for the support Madameg!

Oh no, so sorry to hear about your jobs  Hope they both work out ok, it's a horrible situation to be in not knowing what's going to happen. Yes, BFPs are definitely due now!! xx


----------



## trina123

I sorry pollita your having a bad time I'm having a chappy time to just feel like giving up lately so stressed out hubby lost his wallet car broke again  still waiting on lister  and never want to go toddler group again x


----------



## Larniegh

Oh guys I'm sorry for the rubbish days. Karma really is stacking the odds eh? I hope it all sorts out. Xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Morning ladies,

Pollita life is really pushing you to its limits isn't it.  don't worry about the pharmacy they can't do anything now it's their mistake not yours they can't charge you extra now that's absurd ! You were quoted a price you paid it you collected your goods now they can't charge you more a day or so later ! Ignore them. As for the bridzilla, it would cost her more to take you to court so don't worry about her either, like Madame g said she is trying to claw back on her over spending. She would of seen your previous work beforehand she is clutching at straws. If she does go on social media and start bad mouthing you just calmly say you saw my work before you hired me, you knew the price, we agreed on everything I done my part. If you continue to try and drag my name through the mud I will take you to court for slander as this is my lively hood at stake here. I have hundreds of satisfied customers. If there is an issue then talk to me to see how we can rectify it like adults. 

She will bugger off soon enough ! How are you feeling now taking meds though ? Is your mum still being supportive ? Xxxx


Madame g I'm so sorry your jobs now could be at risk lovely, gosh this is a rubbish time for a lot of people lately  it couldn't come at a worse time. Xxxx

Hope everyone else is good Xxxx


----------



## Karmas

*Trina* they have given me these, have no idea of the doses yet though or when they need to be taken etc
Cetrorelix 250mg x 7
Menopur 75ui x 12
Bemfola 75ui x 12
Pregnyl 5000ui x 2

If anyone else has been on them Id love to hear the experiences they havent even told me what the drugs are for, not sure why 

Polita oh huni that takes the absolute Pi$$ if they miss charged you thats their problem, I would consider speaking to the head office explaining that you should be under as little stress as possible and they are making it so much worse! As long as you have all the drugs they owe you I say tough for them.

As for the Bride, sod her! Im sure the pictures you took were stunning, as for her taking you to small claims she would have a fight on her hands as she would have to prove your service wasnt fit for purpose, which she cant. If you run a social media page for your business you can block her from commenting on the actual page if you need to. 
Treat yourself to something nice, a scented bath a large bar of chocolate or some good quality ice cream and a good movie, be kind to yourself x

Madame - Sorry to hear about your jobs hun, why do these things always come when we are trying to deal with something so important 

AFM still no AF! ARGH its now 5 days late  never wanted AF so much in my life

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## trina123

Sorry karmas  I've not been on those put your white jeans always works for me or sex lol has your day been better today pollita  hi to everyone else afm got my treatment planning today if everything goes to plan should have ec by the 20th of October  x


----------



## Rainy123

Karmas - periods are evil, aren't they? Never do as you want them to. Hope you're not waiting too much longer!

It does seem that life is being particularly mean to everyone lately so sorry to hear all your rubbish news. It must mean that you're all due a big dose of good times very soon. Fingers crossed.

This morning I watched a YouTube video of someone doing a gender reveal thing for their children. I was teary (in a good way) but my little man noticed and then cried too because he wants me to have a baby. No pressure there then!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Afternoon ladies. 
Hope everyone is well. We had our scan today, everything is good, baby is measuring bang on 10w3d so baby has caught up to original dates  so so relieved. Xxxx


----------



## pollita

Flutter, oh my goodness I'm so so happy for you!!!  

Hope everyone else is ok. Thanks so so much for the words of support and comfort. I've not heard back from the evil couple so I'm guessing it's going to go badly after all   have barely eaten since Wednesday out of stress, just hoping it doesn't affect my IVF cycle too much!

Lots of love to you all xx


----------



## Karmas

Trina - Ive got no white jeans lol but have had white knickers on all week ( not the same pair lol) and have been having plenty of sex as normally just the mention of it near my period brings it on but absolutely nothing not a spot!
How did treatment planning go?

Im wondering if having the scratch so close to my period has messed with my hormones and delayed it anyone know if that's a possibility?

Rainy - I know its a nightmare so fed up with my body not playing ball! 
Oh what a sweetheart bless him! How old is he? Me and the OH have been mentioning to each other about what if the ivf works etc did we want to know the sex (It would be our first child together) and we pretty much decided we didnt want to know but a gender reveal party sounds great lol it might change my mind if we can have a party for it
How far into treatment are you at the moment? Sorry I loose track real easy

Flutter - Whhoooo hooooo   so pleased for you, now maybe you can breath a little now hun was this a private scan or was it done at the EPU? And when is the next scan for you

Polita - They say no news is good news hun so maybe she has just realised what a complete moron she is and dropped it knowing she isnt going to get anywhere.

AFM - Still no AF!  so cross, although I have cleaned the house quite a bit today and normally thats a sign the witch is on its way so hopefully it will turn up ASAP! The OH thinks all his birthdays have come at once im jumping him every chance I get lol

I was thinking the other day about the 2ww for those of you who have had cycles and tested early have you told your OHs you are about to test or that you will test early? Have you had conversations about it?

I know I am going to want to test out the trigger shot just so if * when * (positive thinking) we get our BFP I will know that its not a false positive. I think if the OH knows i'm testing early, he wont be happy about me doing it without him, but then I dont want him to be disappointed if we dont get a BFP on 3 dpt or something and at the same time if it is a BFP I dont want to know before he does. I think it would be nice to find out together, and there is no way I would be able to keep it to myself until OTD I would have to make out I didnt know and retest while he was there.......

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## trina123

Flutter yayyy so happy for you xxx pollita  she is a cow please try and not stress yourself  xx aww rainy your son is sweet it will happen for you hun x karmas my hubby is getting any lol have a hot bath relax sometimes stress stops the witch  lol afm they emailed me my treatment planning  got a pill scan on the 28th being on the pill with no breaks is taking its toll treatment is very different this time and cos they took so long hubby has to do his bloods again  x


----------



## Rainy123

Karmas - I'm nowhere in treatment at the moment. Just waiting for my first consultation. Little man is almost 5 and desperate for another sibling (he has a brother who doesn't live with us). I've explained that we'd need to find a daddy first so if treatment does work out, he will have some serious questions 
Can't believe your AF still hasn't arrived. No idea whether the scratch could've made a difference but it seems like a possibility.

Pollutants - I can't believe what the couple are saying about the photos. They sound mental. Hope it blows over for you


----------



## Karmas

Lol Pollutants Ive heard people be called lots of things Rainy but never that ..........dam autocorrect lol

Might have a bath actually I could do with chilling out today


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you ladies, so so relieved 
It was a private scan karmas, we have our dating scan on the 6th of October, we will be 13w1d then.  
We are having a gender reveal party too, I'm looking forward to that now. I tested early without my oh naughty I know but If it was going to be negative I didn't want my feelings to stop me from helping him get through it so I wanted to get mine out the way on my own, but fortunately we were lucky and we have our little one bouncing away inside  Xxxx
As for the scratch I have absolutely no idea, I've never had one.

Pollita I'm sure she has realised how idiotic she sounds and has buzzed off  as for stress I'm sure it won't effect your cycle lovely, but try and just let things you can't control go over your head lovely. Xxxxx

Trina that's a shame your oh now has to do his bloods again  xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Flutter does he know you tested early? what did he say about it 
Did you tell him as soon as you found out or did you then do another test with him there?

I know we may not get a bfp and I also know if we dont I will be devastated as will he, but he is the type to lock away his feelings and try and support me through mine. He deals with his quietly on his own, but I also know how much he wants another baby, how much we both do. 

Id love a gender reveal party but our family are scattered all over the place and we dont have many real life friends lol


----------



## trina123

Karmas I'm really bad I test and teSt I don't no why but really doubtful about this time round I'm not going to tell anyone tell I'm far along like last time xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Karmas I showed him the test both times, first time around he was a bit shocked but happy. Second time he was annoyed I hadn't waited till otd and didn't b me till I done a clear blue. 
Then when I had the early scan he was still a bit in denial until yesterday when he saw baby bouncing around and its little heart flickering away. But then we got home and said now just need to hope the tests come back ok. :/ he can be such a negative man and I it does effect me. Cause it makes me worried more and I feel my oh should be a bit more supportive instead of being negative all the time cause it can be exhausting. 
But such is life and on we struggle. Xxxx


----------



## DisneyJL

Hi all, sorry to gatecrash your thread, but I'm after some advice/opinions. My partner is donating her eggs & has been injecting Suprecur for the past 2 weeks, however, still no AF! Baseline scan is booked for tomorrow morning, so we're going to ring the clinic first thing to see what they want us to do, but I just wondered if anyone else has had a similar experience? & if so, what happened next?
Thanks,
J xx


----------



## pollita

Hi Disney

Suprecur can play games with AF unfortunately. The first two cycles I had AF on day 12 of suprecur. This third cycle however it didn't arrive until day 15, which was the day before baseline scan. As I had already started bleeding they went ahead with the scan and all was ok, but they said if I hadn't stated, or had started within 12-18 hours of the scan they would have rearranged it 

If AF is still Mia after a few days they may prescribe her norethisterone (sp?) for 5 days to bring on a bleed

Good luck!


----------



## MadameG

Hiya ladies, been following you over the weekend but have been busy taking stress out on the allotment and garden  

Flutter I know we've spoken but again, enormous congrats to you    xxxxx

Pollita I would be surprised if the miserable couple push any further. Hope the injecting is finally going on track?! When are you back for your first scan? Totally forgotten already xxx

Karmas I wouldn't worry about your drugs, they're all just different versions to achieve the same ultimate goal. Each protocol and drug has its own merits and some work better for some ladies than others, hence the trying different options. A (very not in depth so forgive any inaccuracies) Google shows that cetrolix is lh, menopur is lh and fsh, bemfola is similar to gonal f I think and then pregnyl is hcg for your trigger/luteal support. I'm sure all will be revealed soon. Hope AF pops up tomorrow! Xx

Trina glad you have an end of pill date in sight! Xx

Rainy hope you're good hun, remind me when your first consultation is? Xx

Afm I cracked out the white undies today and it seems to have done the trick! Come on wagon, I'm climbing back on xxx


----------



## pollita

Madameg, glad the White undies did the trick! Come on, uterus. You can do it!  

I've still not heard back from the miserable couple. I wait with baited breath, expecting the worst 😩

First scan was meant to be today but I can't go on Friday (wedding) so they're scanning me Tuesday and Thursday instead. Not sure what's going on in there to be honest! I feel the same as normal but was a little achey/mildly crampy down there yesterday - who knows. Tomorrow shall tell I guess. Given the last week I've been trying to work out what money I'll get back if this cycle is cancelled because my luck has been non-existent lately 😂 (My fridge AND freezer also broke over the weekend, seperate goods on opposite sides of the kitchen)

Where do I hand my adult card back? I quit this grown up stuff haha x


----------



## DisneyJL

Thanks Pollita, we phoned the clinic as soon as it opened & we have rearranged the scan for Wednesday AM. Fingers crossed AF makes an appearance before then!   They did say that we will attend the appointment regardless as they will give something to bring it on (like you said). Will keep you informed. 
Sorry to hear about your fridge & freezer - hope your luck changes soon!
Have a good day all. J xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Morning ladies,

Disney glad you managed to get it sorted, I'm not good with long protocol so unfortunately I can't help you there. Keep us updated lovely and feel free to post away on here. These lovely ladies will try and help in anyway they can. Xxx

Madame g thank you lovely, Wahooooo for the AF arriving that's got to be a relief  I can't wait for you to get going again  Xxxx

Pollita I think they have got the message and decided to leave well alone. You did absolutely nothing wrong. How's the pharmacy situation going ? I can not believe your fridge and freezer have decided to pack up too. Gosh this really is a crappy month huh  I really hope your scan goes well tomorrow lovely. 
My car packed up the other day, well apparently it doesn't like running on empty - still had 38 miles left before it would of cut out so I filled it up drove it around for about an hour doing various chores. Got home then the next day it wouldn't start, the flipping fuel pump went- I wouldn't mind but it was only a few months old as it did the same thing when we got it, we just assumed it was an old pump so bought a brand new one but yea it happened again, so another 300 lighter my oh was not impressed lol. Luckily he can fix it as he is a mechanic but we couldn't get a cheaper one as it will only take the one from Ford itself :/ and my dishwasher won't clean my dishes properly anymore so we think it's on its way out :/ so Pollita you are not alone lovely. 

Bit of a long story but thought it might cheer you up.
We both had really nice cars, Mitsubishi evos mine was a 6 his was an 8 I done mine up spend thousands on it he did the same. I just had mine 're sprayed new carbon bonnet and new bumper, New lights, New wheels the lot. And before we lived together I sometimes stayed round his. One night after going to his he use to do call outs at ridiculous times of the night changing tyres on lorries that had a blow out and agricultural vehicles. He had a long wheel base van and he forgot my car was parked next to his and he took my front end clean off !    I was absolutely furious. So he had to lend me his car - his pride and joy   well since that day let me tell you me and his cars don't go, I was driving to London in his pride and joy and someone hit me up the ass ! Completely fubar'b his back end, he got it sorted but was not happy. I call it karma lol. Then he sold it bought a complete shed just to get to work with. I broke the wing mirror in it and it gave up lol, he bought another fast car Subaru - I hated it and accidentally managed to scuff his wheels :/ Ooops lol then he bought a Mondeo and I have no idea but I somehow lost his grill at the front somewhere in London and the electrics locked him in it whenever he drove it lol. He then bought the one he has now and he refuses to let me near it hahaha tbh I don't blame him he says I have the hand of death. I said you killed my evo so she is now paying you back whenever I get in your cars lol. 
Xxxx


----------



## pollita

Oh my god Flutter, that's a lot of karma in cars! It did make me chuckle though (sorry! ) 

September seems like a generally crappy month. Every year I dread it because something horrible, HORRIBLE happens. Maybe next year the government can just cancel September altogether, yes? haha

Larniegh, you've gone quiet! When is your appointment? You must be starting needles on Wednesday I think? x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Pollita that sounds like a fab idea, I'm up for skipping September roll on Christmas I say  glad it made you chuckle lovely  my oh said if I break this one he's buying me a bus pass ! Like heck am I using a flipping bus lol xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been quiet. Had my head up my proverbial for a bit. Work has been a ***** all week and just needed to hide in chocolate.  I even went to get a perm done today to make me feel better but my hair is too dry and crap. Lol. 

So I had treatment planning pt 2 today. The nurse seemed a little unsure what I got as an egg sharer which was concerning at the start but she was eager to find out. Apparently they don't see many egg sharers really and some women really do wait a while for a match. Seems so sad :-( I also made my mum cry when she read the message for your donor conceived child bit. Right in the middle of the clinic!!! 

Anyway I squeezed them out a wee and they took some blood, then I was sent off with a brown bag full of needles...  Felt rather illicit. I even had to ask for the sharps box. But it's all in the fridge now so I can't lose it/ dog can't try to eat it!!! Needles start on Wednesday. 

I hope everyone is doing ok. Pollita how's stimms going??! Xx not long now!!

Madame periods - cosmic joke. Hope it sorts out soon xx
Flutter - cars suck!!! Feel your pain xx

If I've missed you I'm sorry!! Hope you're all doing well and lots of hugs and baby dust xx


----------



## pollita

Larniegh, so sorry you've not been feeling too good lately. This could be a turning point (after the hormones, of course  ) because you're doing something so wonderful!

I saw loads of ladies with the brown paper bags last week and thought they were giving out presents - I was waiting for mine haha. Sounds like they have ditched the blue pencil cases for the brown gift bags. Glad you have all your meds ready to go  Sorry to hear about the nurse not being too clued up though - they are really lovely there but I'm sure if someone's covering for someone else there can be some confusion. Who did you see? J, Y, D or the other lady (can't remember her name!) The one I can't remember was shadowing D & Y on my March/April cycle and she was so friendly, but she was being shown everything on the TV scan and thankfully it wasn't my first one because she asked, alarmingly "what's that?!" (it was my colon ) I laughed it  off but if I hadn't been well into my second cycle I think I'd have been in tears thinking something was wrong! I know J doesn't do much egg-sharing as she deals with the sperm donors, but she sometimes covers for the others (I think I'm seeing her tomorrow actually) and she sometimes has to run out and ask someone else something. 

Big bar of chocolate and look forward to this new chapter in life xx


----------



## Larniegh

It was Bethan I saw. She was lovely and happy to try to learn which I have a lot of time for.


----------



## pollita

I don't know her, she may be the new one. Lovely ladies though  I love how whenever I'm there everyone who passes, even if they have never dealt with me will say hello and ask how I am.


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh ah I think she is the new one, bless her there must be so much to learn. Glad you got it all sorted in the end and awwww to your mum! Might cross paths next week? Just wait until you end up having to do an injection in somewhere like a multi storey car park at 9pm, felt like PC plod might knock on the window    Xxx

Pollita ha I'm loving the brown bag upgrade! Definitely feels like I am collecting a snazzy gift...that will still make me feel like poop. Everyone jabbers to me too now, I'm not sure if it's because I've been there too many years?! And as for the colon comment, I would have freaked out!! xxxx ps I am totally blaming you for my huge craving for a massive bar of dairy milk 

Flutter remind me to definitely never lend you my car!!!!! You crazy thing, what a run of bad car luck! xxxz

Afm I'm back on the fet wagon and start back on the evil suprecur tonight. Estrogen tomorrow (also got to pick up a private prescription of patches from asda with my unbelievably scrawly script) and back Friday next week. Lining this time you are ordered to stay plump, no slacking off early! X


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies sorry just having a nightmare here cat has fleas and they everywhere got to take a sample to the council x so happy to see you all starting I've not got a scan till the 28th  but I'm worried  cos I keep bleeding


----------



## pollita

Trina, what a nightmare! Hope the council will step in and help. 

Madameg, there's no rest for the wicked! Whats the ETA on FET this time, about 3 weeks? This is your turn!!

I've noticed by the time I get to EC I don't even need to give my name at reception anymore  "oh, it's you again, take a seat"

I'm in tomorrow afternoon - I'll keep an eye out for roaring dinosaur children  x


----------



## MadameG

Ha it sounds like roarers are everywhere! Must be a Welsh thing  apparently I'm the only patient there with my first name too, so literally first name basis. Hope those follies are all cracking on (get it....   ) hopefully should be about two and a half weeks, if my lining plays nicely this time   xxxxx

Trina oh no what a nightmare! Why do you have to take a sample to the council? Are they mutants? Xx


----------



## Larniegh

Ladies, after the baseline scan how many scans am I likely to have? So I'll be having the baseline on Wednesday 5th Oct, would I expect scans then on Mon, Wed, Fri the next week? I presume I wouldnt be back in for one that week? I'm trying to set some expectations with work - especially as I want to punch my manager as it is today. UGH! Will scans be a morning thing so they can test my bloods??


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh the scan schedule is about right. They don't do bloods at our clinics, they think that it is antiquated in comparison to regular scans xxxxx


----------



## pollita

Well the good news is a-comin'. 12 lovely follicles growing so far! About 9-11mm so I'm guessing ec will be next week, eek! Haven't told my mum about IVF 3 yet, will just ask for a lift and deal with it then 😂


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Madame that's good! Wasnt sure how I was going to explain the fact I'd look like a pin cushion!!! That's good then, I can think about how I make it all work around work then  So excited!!!! I'm hoping that the medication makes me not be hungry anymore so that I can lose some weight before ET! Ha! 

Politta!!! Amazing news! That's blinkin wonderful   Will ET still be on for the 30th?


----------



## pollita

Thanks larniegh  word of advice for work, if you ask you can usually book all your scans at once to try to get very early ones or lunchtime etc whatever works well for you. Usually they just book the next one but it can get busy - I tried to book today for Thursday and they could only give me 9am or 2pm. Luckily I'm pretty flexible with when I can go but they do get busy. 

I'm so happy! After posting about my lovely follicles I also got an email from angry bride agreeing to the small refund I offered (in lieu of the album she no longer wanted) so looks like that's all sorted too (fingers crossed!) and my fridge and freezer both seem to be working again, maybe it was the sudden change in temp/weather than played havoc. And my paperwork is all sent to HMRC for that issue to be fixed hopefully. 

Relief all around! Ec will probably be 28th or 30th September, et will probably be 3rd or 5th October xx


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks hun. Would they let me book them now do you think?? Or should I wait till baseline?? 

So pleased it's all improving otherwise for you. Xxx positive karma here you come xx


----------



## pollita

Do it at baseline, because sometimes you start stims the same day as baseline, sometimes they tell you to start 3-4 days later so until you know when you're starting there's no point x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Pollita finally some bloody good news !!! Wahoo so pleased for you lovely Xxxx


Madame g yea never lend me your car lol, how's the injections ? Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Trina that's not good about the fleas can you not use an exterminator and some cat flea treatment ? Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Larniegh sorry you had a rough week lovely, hope this one is a bit better for you. As for scans sounds about right, although your clinic is different to mine as mine did blood tests as well so I was in 5 days on the trot lol although the 5th day was ec. Not long now though !! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hope everyone else is doing good  xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Pollita fair point well made!!! I'll wait for now. Just want to get started now and for it to all be over and the bfp in my hand. Lol. I'm not patient.


----------



## MadameG

Pollita I am doing a super duper happy dance for you!!! Yeah!!!!!! Chow down on that chicken lovely. So pleased that things are turning around for you xxxxxxx

Larneigh I am so impatient too   hope it comes round quickly for all of us xxxxx

Flutter first jab was fine and I am sporting a sexy estrogen patch on my bum that I keep forgetting about and makes me jump when I go to the loo   xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh madame that's the first thing that's made me smile all day!!! And totally the sort of thing I would do. Lol. When you next in for a scan?


----------



## DisneyJL

Great news Pollita!

AF showed up this AM so hopefully baseline scan will go ahead tomorrow now.  It's all very nerve wracking & exciting at the same time - will keep you updated.

J x


----------



## MadameG

Disney woop woop to AF!! xxxx

Larneigh ha I'm such a doughnut. I'm back in on Friday 30th xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oooh I really hope it's good news


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies pollita that is great news I know this is your time x flutter everything I see your posts I smile  so happy for you larniegh now you have started to will go quickly I find the bfp wait the hardest madam happy to see things moving for you disney yayyy on after afm I live in nottingham  and they tearth for free but have to take sample in as prove going for pill scan 28th does anyone know what that means as didn't do it last time x


----------



## Karmas

Morning ladies glad to see you all getting on well 

AFM still waiting for AF! Yep really


----------



## MadameG

Karmas boooooooo! Are your clinic going to give you some norethisterone to bring on a bleed? Sounds like you didn't ovulate or ovulated super late xxxxxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Madame g that made me laugh, I don't know why but I just assumed the patches went on your arms ? Maybe because smokers patches go there I just assumed they would too :/ I know I'm   praying your uterus thickens up nicely this time round lovely  Xxxx

Larniegh how are you feeling today lovely? Xxxx 

Trina I'm glad I make you smile lovely, this journey sure can take it out of you so if I can make someone smile then I'm a happy bunny  Xxxx

Karmas how long has this cycle been now lovely ? Af's so like to play up when you need them not too don't they. Xxxx

Pollita hope you're well too lovely, and I hope your good luck streak is still rolling  xxxx 

Disney I'm glad af showed up, now things start going a bit quicker  xxxx

Fuzzyduck, hope you're well too lovely xxxx

Sorry if I've missed anyone, my memory is ridiculous lately. Totally forgot to go to the opticians yesterday for a contact lenses check :/ darn it. AFM not much to report, nausea seems to have gone - thank goodness. Boobs are still sore but only first thing and late at night or when prodded  I'm starting to tolerate some smells too now, hope this is just because I'm 11 weeks and going into the second trimester and nothing sinister.

STILL on a sex ban, as my scan is at 13w1d that's an extra 8 days added on top of it  I actually can't believe he has held out this long :/  xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Flutter - can you not try and hoodwink him?? Offer a BJ and then once he's in the mood you can get him to continue? Just a thought? (sorry for anyone that that's TMI for!!!) I do feel for you! Surely he isnt going to wait for the scan? If all else fails there's a sale on at Lovehoney! 

I'm counting down the minutes now! The next 4 weeks needs to hurry up and happen now.


----------



## pollita

Happy dr day, larniegh!! 🎉👏🏼


----------



## Larniegh

Whoop Whoop! I'm eating like an absolute pig today and it's only 11! Doesnt bode well! I cant even say it's been protein high foods. Ugh! Just want to have a really long nap right now!


----------



## pollita

Is AF due soon? May explain the food and fatigue. Enjoy it for now, plenty of time to get the protein in  

I've just driven all the way back to the ASDA store to pay the extra money. They were shocked to see me and said most people never go back. I need the good karma though (plus if people don't pay the IVF drug scheme may be no more)

Now enjoying a lovely cooked brekkie before I go pick my dog up from his first morning of daycare. He was NOT happy that I dropped him off there this morning! Hope he likes it because he's going there whenever I have a wedding from now on haha

Hope you're all doing ok - happy hump day folks! x


----------



## Larniegh

That is definitely good karma Pollita! You've done the right thing so lets hope that it all pays off. You're right though, if people dont pay then Asda might go down the same route as Sainsos did and get a Lloyds pharmacy instead! 

Hope that the doggy day care goes well


----------



## Karmas

Madame - Defo ovulated as had to do test before having the scratch done, I can only imagine that the scratch did something maybe? I dont know

Flutter - There is no way my hubby would hold out that long, your OH has balls of steal!  LOL as Larniegh said buy something to convince him off of lovehoney there is no way he will be able to resist then or treat yourself why not
This cycle is now 46 days they gave me the provera to take after the scratch but because AF was due within a few days of it they said not to bother and now it will just end up being another 12 days until AF if I take the provera 
Its seriously doing my head in before the ivf has even started we are having issues! Why cant my live just be simple


----------



## fluttershy1983

Larniegh I have tried he is just not interested :/ literally he said no I'd rather wait !! What man says that ?? The way he is at the mo I just feel like punching him in the head, hard. I won't cause I'd feel bad but he is driving me mad. He is moody as hell and an absolute nightmare being around at the moment. I've no idea what's got into him but he needs to bk his ideas up pronto. Sex aside it's like living with a Stroppy teenager lately. Xxxx


Pollita that's very honest of you lovely, good karma is Defo on your side lovely Xxxx

Karmas I really hope af arrives soon lovely, that is a very long time for a cycle. Probably a really really stupid question but is there any slight chance/miracle you could be pregnant ? Xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Flutter! I have to say that I'm actually impressed with him for holding out so long!! What a pest for you though! Men are odd creatures and deal with things differently. I'm sure he's just concerned that something will happen to you or baby and he's just trying to stay safe (albeit in an overkill way!!!)  Maybe once you're 12 weeks he will change his mind? Or could you pay for a private scan so a midwife can tell him to just get on with giving you a good roggering  xx

Karmas that sucks  I really hope it just turns up on it's own. Have you tried all the normal things - heat, exercise etc?


----------



## kmurph83

Larneigh - hope your treatment goes well.

MadameG- fingers crossed for this FET, come on lining!!

Pollita - that's so honest of you, you definitely deserve the god karma now. Great news about those lovely follicles.

Karmas - hope af shows up soon.

Flutter - he's a determined man! Glad to hear you aren't feeling sick anymore.

Sorry to everyone I've missed, can only go back so far. I've not been on for a bit as nothing really to report but I've been keeping up with you all.

Afm- am 7+3 weeks today, not feeling too bad, just very hungry and nauseous everytime I get hungry which is approximately every 2-3 hours. Don't fancy anything healthy either, it's carbs all the way!
Had my early scan today and there are 2 perfect little beans, both the exact length for my dates and with strong heartbeats! So happy and excited yet also terrified that it's still such early days and something could still go wrong. Xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Larniegh I have no idea where he got his patience and strong will from :/ he doesn't want another scan till our 13 week one on the 6th of October. He still doesn't fully believe I'm pregnant lol ! Yet he was there at the scan with me. Strange man. Xxxx

Kmurph so glad all is well lovely, it's beautiful feeling seeing them on the screen. The sickness sucks big time, I was the same carbs all the way. Eating little and often. Just starting to go into fruit now though. But I do fancy a kashmiri chicken from my local Indian -literally dribbling as I type that, cause I'm not sure I can have one  Xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Kmurph congrats on the twins!!

Flutter the moods are likely due to the no sex! My hubby can be a nightmare like that and lol punch him in the head haha I know what you mean the amount of times I could slap my oh ohhh they drive you potty dont they!

A 35 day cycle is normal for me and nope no chance of a natural conception for me ever, they couldnt even pass a plastic tube through my tubes so they are well and truly stuck, but I did a test just to be 100% as we all know how strange conception can be and nada nothing zilch lol normally at the near sight of a test bang AF shows up but still nothing  

Just had a red hot bath see if that helps think my womb needs a good talking too!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hello my lovelies  

So glad to hear how well you are all doing congrats on the pregnancies girls lovely to hear that it is going well xx

To the ladies waiting to start good luck I have everything crossed for you xx

Sorry I haven't been on i needed time away to process things had my follow up appointment today and they have no idea why it didn't work lol told me everything was as it should be and that I had great embryos...we are not doing a fet until January so I can sort my body out and get back to normal I have a 5aa and a 3bb frozen and he only wants to put 1 back again because he said my chances of conceiving are high lol even though it failed :/ 

I found out today though that the lady who received my eggs had a positive pregnancy test I am so pleased something good came out of it all I am slightly gutted it wasn't me but atleast she can be happy with her bundle of joy xx

My new puppy was ill too we have spent 500 on her to get her better we have only had her a week and a half but she is now on the mend...I shall be on more often now keeping an eye on you all xxx


----------



## pollita

Loopy, great news that your recipient got a BFP! Sorry to hear that you didn't have a reason at your follow up, but even better that they have high hopes of success for your FET  Hope your puppy is feeling better soon xx

Karmas, hope AF shows up soon! It's so frustrating when it goes AWOL isn't it?

Kmurph, fab news on the scan and twins! So happy for you lovely 

Larniegh - HOURS to go now!!!   Happy jabbing  

Hope everyone else is doing well today. My dog absolutely loved his daycare. He was only there 3 hours but didn't want to come home with me! He's slept for the last 4 hours since we got home so he'll be great there when I have weddings I'm sure. It'll also be useful if I ever end up having a baby to give him a day where he gets lots of attention and exercise. 

AFM my stomach is starting to get really bloated and achey, and a little nauseas today (no appetite at all). Everyone seems to talk about this but I've never really experienced it (not like this anyway). Scan tomorrow afternoon so hopefully that will tell me how amazing they are and I'll have a better idea when EC will be. I still guess it'll be Wednesday or Friday next week. So close now!


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies yayyy more twins pollita good on you being honest xxx flutter Ann summers also has a sale lol karmas look on Google for ideas to bring after on larniegh getting so close for you now madam praying your lining is fine loopy great to hear from you you can ask for 2 eggs to be put back my dr only wanted one but I wouldn't budge x afm dh had his bloods done today x


----------



## Larniegh

Flutter that man is a saint or something!!!! I didn't know could turn a Bj down ;-) 

Kmurph - twins!!! That's just amazing. So so pleased for you xxxx

Loopy hello sweetie. Ive missed you. I'm pleased your recipient had a bfp and I'm sure you will next time. I've said with my cycle that I'm actually hoping more for my recipient becuase it must be awful to be in that situation. 

Politta hope your scan goes well. Let us know how it goes. 

Karmas good luck with the bath!! 

AFM I've jabbed but had a small panic first. Mum did it for me. I already feel like Im having flushes but I think that's just the adrenaline. Lol.


----------



## kmurph83

It gets easier after the first time Larneigh xx


----------



## pollita

Glad it's done, Larniegh! One down, one closer to your baby


----------



## DisneyJL

Evening all, I've been reading through all your posts, it's so nice to have people to relate to. 

Glad your dog enjoyed day care Pollita - it will be much easier for you when you need to leave him for the day.

Fingers crossed that AF shows her face very soon Karmas!

Congratulations KMurph, that's great news!

Fluttershy, maybe he's being like that because deep down he is really worried and is why he's emphasising that you wait until your 12(13) week scan? Just a thought?

Sorry to hear that loopy, but like you said, it's good to know something positive has come from it, & your turn will soon be here.

Larniegh, well done on your first jab - I had to do my DP's first one for her, but she did her own after that & said the initial thought was far worse than the actual jab!

MadameG, hope the Suprecur & Estrogen are going well!

We had baseline scan today, lining was 5.2 so started 150 Menopur tonight, and booked in for a scan on Monday.  Will keep you updated, have a good evening all. J x


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks for your support!! I feel like such a pansy. Lol. 

Disney I'm pleased your scan went well  you've only 2 weeks to go now (hopefully)


----------



## DisneyJL

Yes, fingers crossed now!


----------



## MadameG

Disney glad baseline went well 

Larneigh woooooh she's off!! Pretty sure I cried for my first few jabs. DH did every single jab for me until the end of my second cycle, when I plucked up the courage xxxxx ps loving the agony aunt advice  

Flutter I'm not suprised he's a grump after all those weeks  I also agree that he's probably really tense over hoping it goes right too, so it's probably all getting to him at the mo. Hope the ban lifts for you soon xxxx

Pollita oooooooh sounds positive, good luck tomorrow!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!! My hounds love their kennels, they get so excited whenever they go too xxxxxx

Trina any flea update?! Xx

Loopy lovely to have you back  sounds like it was just one of those things but glad that they are positive for your fet. I'd go for ESET with those fab grades as then you should have two chances/sibling  amazing news about your recipient too xxxx ps give your puppy a get well cuddle from me xxx

Karmas how blooming annoying with AF! Have they scanned you at all? Sometimes the body just absorbs the lining on its own - have seen a lady on here absorb something like 13mm   Mine had done 3mm in a few days with the tiniest amount of bleeding. Hope it gets sorted soon xxxx

Kmurph such amazing news!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!! Hope the sickness eases soon my lovely xxxxx

Afm I am already feeling the hormones (again)....cried at a village fete on the tv because it was so beautiful and everyone was so happy in their community..... . Oh boy.


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies I'm sat on the floor crying just can't take no more sorry to moan but life is so **** right now x


----------



## Larniegh

Oh hunny! Have a good cry and get it out! You can do this I promise xxx


----------



## pollita

Sorry to hear you're feeling so down trina. Cry it out then make a plan for everything. This is a **** month in general. Did you manage to get the council to tackle the flea situation? x


----------



## Larniegh

I one jab too early to get hot flushes? I'm suddenly really hot in work which isnt normal for me


----------



## pollita

Not sure Larnigh. Could it be something else, maybe a cold or something? I had a few hot flashes but not until about 10-14 days into down reg


----------



## Larniegh

Anything is possible  I have been getting sudden spikes in temperature for the last couple of hours, but I dont feel poorly at all.. Maybe it's just a weird day!!! 

How was your scan?


----------



## beckha

Morning girls. I had EC yesterday. We got 13, 7 to keep. 5 fertilised with IVF only. 

Larneigh good to see you've started. Hope DR is kind to you xx


----------



## MadameG

Trina sending you a big hug   Good cry then start conquering the world again xxxxxxx

Beckha woohooo!!!!! Any indication on day 3 or 5 for transfer? Xxx

Larneigh maybe the evil suprecur but it is super muggy over here so who knows xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Beckha that's amazing news hun! Well done you! ET planned for Monday?

I hope it's just that I'm feeling quirky or the weather or whatever, because if  only 1 day it's making me feel naff then in two weeks I'll be crying on the floor! 

xx


----------



## pollita

Beckha, fab news! Grow little embryos!

Larniegh, hope you feel better soon!

Quick one from me. Just leaving for clinic now. Feeling really queasy today which I think is the gonal f's doing. Not helped by a trip to the dentist this morning 😷

Will come back after my scan with a proper update and personals x


----------



## trina123

Thanks ladies fleas are being sorted it's one thing after the next and don't want to be stressed while doing my cycle  becky great news hun xxxx larniegh I had hot flushes on that to hope your feeling better x pollita how you feeling I hate the denist any news on the scan x


----------



## Larniegh

Trina I can understand that, just try not to be stressed about the fact you have stress xxxx


----------



## pollita

Aw trina I know the feeling. This too shall pass  

Scan went well! 19 follicles - but can't remember if that was on one ovary or combined 😳 One ovary has LOADS and the other had about 6. Dose dropped, back Monday for another scan.


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Hi ladies I hope you are all ok, sorry I haven't been on I have been completely swamped with kids, homework, housework, work work and life in general! 

So much to read back through so sorry for the lack of personals will catch up later whilst soaking in the bath!! 

AFM baseline is Tuesday coming and I am really excited, feels real! Luckily though I have had no side effects at all from the gonapeptyl (bar 2 mini mid life crisises where the tears were uncontrollable and the OH threatened to invite all of my friends round for a suicide party, this of course made me laugh, then I punched him then get on with my day) 
Xxx

P.s my OH is not a victim of domestic violence, just to point that out!! Lol


----------



## Rainy123

Checking back regularly to see if Karmas AF has arrived. Feel a bit weird though


----------



## beckha

They'll call us Saturday morning to let us know. It should be Monday aslong as there is no big drop off. 

Last time we had 3 embryos on day 3 and they took us to 5dt. 

Sorry for short response I'm on my phone at work.


----------



## beckha

Polita sounds like me this time round. I had loads on my right ovary. Barely any on my right! xx


----------



## Larniegh

Fuzzy  hope the baseline goes well :-D  AF arrived yet? 

Beckha fingers crossednit all goes well and you get frosties and ET.  

Politta 19 is amazing. Pleased you're responding well  uou totally deserve the good karma now xx


----------



## trina123

Pollita that's great news nice to see you rainy xx madam thank you x and thank you larniegh xx so happy I have you ladies xxx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita great news on all those lovely follies!!! Sounds like it won't be long until ec now. Hope those ovaries aren't too heavy xxxxx

Beckha hope you're feeling alright after your ec and getting ready for your embies return xxx

Fuzzy good luck with your baseline. Hope the OH is treating you with care  xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Morning ladies   Last night the injection site from the first jab was hurting when I was sleeping  Couldnt get comfy at all.


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh the first few are the worst I find - I get rashy lumps from them. I find that they get less of a reaction after a few days or so. Hope it settles - have you tried icing it to reduce the inflammation? Xxxx


----------



## pollita

I found that the first few injections too. Hope it gets better!

Ladies, I've been throwing up all morning and I'm about to head to a wedding 😷 Feeling rotten. Gonal f do you think? Seems to have settled a bit now but I still feel very tender 😞


----------



## MadameG

Pollita you poor thing, I take it they didn't see any free fluid on the scan yesterday....? Really hope it settles and is just a coincidence. Plain foods are the doctor's orders xxxxx


----------



## pollita

Thanks. No, no free fluid (d checked) I'm trying to eat some sliced chicken for breakfast (protein! Plus I won't have a chance to eat until 5pm)

It may also be a little nerves as this is the first wedding since that angry couple complained. I had nightmares last night about the wedding going wrong. Humph.


----------



## MadameG

Aw hun   You are good at your job lovely, just remember that. Can you take some sliced chicken/nuts/cheese/salami with you in a pot for you to nibble on? Those follies need feeding  oh and a vat of water of course xxxxx (motherhenG today!)


----------



## Larniegh

Oh hunny! Try and not worry, if you've had a rotten night then that's probably why you're feeling rough today. Try and take some bland food and stay hydrated xxx  Glad you had no free fluid too. 

I have no lump or rash just was tender to sleep on that side. I was super uncomfortable and was having strange dreams that I was getting into a relationship with a 22 year old and felt like I was robbing the craddle! Ha!!! Body clock is screaming at me at the minute! 

Madame how you getting along sweetie


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh ha you gotta love dreams. Had a dream the other night that my dogs had been given another dog to eat, because this one had been shot after killing a racist deer......literally no idea where my brain dredged those thoughts up from!! I'm good thanks, desperate to know if my lining is behaving but can't do anything about it. Also trying to see a podiatrist today as I think my big toe nails may be about to fall off....my ankles and toes swelled up in January from ohss and the swelling in my toes has literally only just receeded, but now the base of the nail is above the skin!!      terrified to be honest xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh no! Dont worry too much, if it falls off it'll grow back. When if your next scan?


----------



## MadameG

I hope so. Not back till Friday next week xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Ah that's no too long. Do something fun to get you through the weekend and then the week days will fly!


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies  pollita  hope your feeling better hun try and forgot about that couple x madam praying your lining is ok xxx  larniegh I'm such a coward with needles dh had to give me mine ladies did you of you feel different  on the pill I just don't feel like me at all xx


----------



## Larniegh

The pill can do that ( was on it for years) so don't worry too much. It's only short term and the you'll be back off of it. Take women evening primrose oil if you're feeling too out of sorts it can help stop the hormones from swinging about too much and is meant to help egg quality too. Xxx

Politta hunny are you doing ok after yesterday??


----------



## fluttershy1983

Good morning ladies how are we all today ? Hope you're all doing well.

Great news on the scan Pollita, I hope you're feeling better lovely Xxxx

How are you feeling now Larniegh ? Not long now till your scan !!! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Madame g that sounds absolutely painful, ohss really sucks huh. Hope it doesn't become infected lovely. Oh and what a random dream ! Get used to them though lovely cause when you're pregnant the dreams are so so random Xxxx

Trina how are you feeling now lovely ? Yes the pill can make you a bit wacky. Back in the day when I was on them ( I had 2 different ones cause they didn't agree with me) It was awful. Never felt so alien like in my life, however I was also very young so that might of contributed to why I was angry,sad,happy, all the time. Xxxx

Can't go bk much further as I'm on my phone. So sorry if I've missed anyone  Xxxx

AFM nothing much to report at all. The clinic have advised me to stay on cyclogest till my next scan. I'm happy about that. I've been doing them via the rectum and stayed as last time I switched as I was getting belly upsets. But this I've not had any so that's a plus.

Sickness has well and truly done one wahoooo ! I feel more human, apart from extreme tiredness kicks in about 11.00am. But I'd rather that than sickness.

Midwife next Friday the 30th, and drs Wednesday. I find it peculiar that the Dr won't discuss my blood results - this is what the receptionist said to me, but we all know that one receptionist that likes to think they are a Dr.  so my drs appointment is futile then, but I do need a letter from him to give to my dentist to say yes or no to having treatment as I'm on clexane.

Major bonus though I heard my baby's heartbeat 3 days ago !!! I have a doppler and omg it made me so so happy. Very reassuring to know baby is doing ok still. Only downside is I want to do it all the time but I've told myself no. I'm only going to do it once a week. 

Hope you all have a good weekend ladies ! Xxxx


----------



## pollita

Hi ladies

Flutter, fab news on the Doppler! Must be so reassuring  sorry to hear you're feeling sick but I'm sure it's a welcome sign 

Trina, I haven't been on the pill for 10+ years so can't remember what it's like but as Larnigh said I'm sure it is normal (although it sucks!)

Madameg, good luck at your appointment - hope it goes well. Can't believe you're still suffering the effects of ohss all this time later!

Larniegh, hope injections are going well 

Sorry to all I've missed, in my phone and can't go back further.

Afm, felt a bit better as the day went on yesterday. Consultant called in the morning to tell me to drop my dose even further so I'm now on half my original dose and she's confident ec is Wednesday as I expected. I'll find out at my scan on Monday. 
Wedding went ok thanks. Have woken up feeling sick again this morning so I'm sure it's the gonal f. Not long to go now!

In good news, my expected meds bill on menopur was £1500 going by my last two attempts. This time on gonal f as I have responded so much better I've needed a lot less, and it's only cost £800! Just incase any of you have to pay in future and are worried  I'm thinking of it as the money I saved can get me a very nice pram 😆 x


----------



## beckha

Hello ladies. Quick update. 

Day 3 call. 

So we had 7 eggs and 5 fertilised, well the other 2 ended up fertilising too so that's a 100% fert rate! 

On day 3 today we have 1 that's stopped growing and 1 grade 1, 3 grade 2 and 1 grade 3, 1 grade 4. Grade 1 being best quality. So we have 6 still going. 

What a contrast to last cycle. Only 5 eggs and only 2 fert. Shows how much difference a clinic can make and I'm totally putting increase in quality down to melatonin and inofolic. 

Booked for transfer at 10.30 Monday. Acupuncture with Jackie after. 

Off to Tenby in a bit for a night away just the two of us. My inlaws are looking after our daughter. 

Actually can't get over how many embryos we have. This stage with my daughter we only had 3! So we have double. It's a bit overwhelming!


----------



## pollita

Fantastic news beckha! So happy for you. Enjoy your night in Tenby, celebrate


----------



## trina123

Wow great news beckha enjoy your night  away xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Trina - hope your feeling a bit better hun sometimes a good cry makes us feel so much better  

Beckha well done on the EC! Great news about the embies! Why were you put on those drugs? of you dont mind me asking that seems like a huge improvement 

Larneigh - DR played hell on my body temps, I was waking up through the night with sweats and all sorts hope you have it under control now, defo try icing it or try to tap your skin just before you do the jab sometimes that can help 

Polita 19 is fab!

Rainy still no AF  

Flutter - Great news on the HB huni! You should record it on your phone  

AFM They have asked me to take the provera now so started that yesterday and now just have to wait for AF ..........again! Still no reply to my complaint though so will chase that up on Monday, still looking for a house (have been since April) just doing my head in now


----------



## Rainy123

Gutted for you karmas. It can't wait forever though - it'll be here one day! I'm planning to sell and move house next year (once I know whether I need a 2 or 3 bedroomed house) so not looking forward to that stress either.


----------



## trina123

Morning ladiesthanks karmas ahhhh the witch is a nightmare and moving is so stressful I'm moving to think everything is really bad timing x


----------



## Larniegh

Ugh! I'm having a mare of day! Lost my debit card and my bra is making me sore so I'm currently sitting in work without a bra on! OMG! This is the height of work humilation right here!


----------



## pollita

Ah no Larniegh, that's not good on either account. I hope your day gets a bit better! How are the injections going?

Hope everyone else is ok. This thread has gone a little quiet lately!

I'm back from my follicle scan, I think it was 32+ follicles today which isn't exactly good news   26 on one ovary and 6 on the other, but only 5 altogether are large enough to trigger today so the nurse and consultant will discuss me this afternoon and call me with a decision on whether to do EC on Wednesday or wait until Friday (which would likely mean more follicles will catch up in size but also a huge increase in OHSS). D said that if ec is wednesday I may be able to have ET this cycle (although no more than 1 embryo) but if it's Friday it'll be a freeze all cycle. To be honest at this point I don't mind if ET is this cycle or later. 

I'm still feeling sick but no free fluid so it looks like the sick feeling is just because my right ovary has follicles for years and is pressing on my stomach. I don't have much appetite (probably because my stomach is lacking space for food haha) but once I do eat something the sick feeling goes away. Just stopped at McD's for fries and I feel almost right as rain now.


----------



## Larniegh

I've just gotten back in after being outside in the rain because some moron set off the fire alarm at work! That had better be my three things for the day! 

Pollita I'm sorry about the potential OHSS. Let us know what happens. Another couple of days to give some more a chance to catch up would be a good thing and you can do the FET. If you've got not water etc you might even be able to jump straight in next cycle? Do you have to pay if it's a FET because you couldn't have the ET on the cycle itself? 

McDs will solve many many issues!


----------



## pollita

Oh no! That has to be your 3 for the day. Hope you dry off soon

D confirmed Friday for ec. Back Wednesday for another scan. as for FET I don't think our clinic charges if you weren't able to have et but I'll check Wednesday just incase.


----------



## Larniegh

Best safe than sorry hun xxx Hope you get a good haul on Friday and then you can get back in for your FET before xmas. If it's only that you have loads of follies and no other serious OHSS symptoms then hopefully you'll recover super quick. 

I havent been asked to confirm my donor sperm details yet, is that normal? I'm starting to panic. lol.


----------



## MadameG

Pollita hope you feel better once all those eggies are out and I have everything crossed that the ohss stays at bay. Even if you need to go for fet, it won't be far away  rest up lovely xxxxxxxx

Larneigh what a day! What day are you back in for a folly scan? Xxx

Karmas hope that AF behaves herself now that she is being baited xxxx

Beckha how did it go? Xxx

Love to everyone else xxxx

I'm just plodding along and trying to snack regularly to keep the mega estrogen nausea at bay


----------



## Larniegh

Hey Madame - baseline scan is next week Wednesday which feels like AGES away still. 5 jabs down now and apart from them stinging a bit I'm going ok with it. Just hate that I have to have my mum handle my flabby bits! I've put on so much weight since coming back to work! Feel like I need a month off to get rid of it all.


----------



## pollita

Larniegh, didn't they take the sperm donor details at treatment planning?? That's usually when it's done, then you get an invoice about 7-10 days before baseline scan - that comes by email usually from Anna. If you haven't then give them a quick call to sort out x

Madameg, hope the sickness  goes soon. It can't be fun!

Thanks ladies


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks hun I'll drop em a quick call! I was thinking that it seemed a smidge odd that I'd made no concrete plans. Was going to bring it up at baseline scan but will get in touch now to make sure it's all dealt with. Have had the money to pay each time I've been in!!! Bethan did mention it but I think she assumed that Debbie had sorted it already (as she had already done pretty much everything else


----------



## pollita

Hmm, maybe she missed it - there's a separate form (yet another one haha) that you fill out at treatment planning for the donor. You have to put his donor number down, select which treatments you consent to (just IVF or ICSI if necessary) and then sign the bit that says you understand he's not the legal father etc. Definitely check incase she missed the form out.


----------



## Larniegh

Yeah, I defo didnt get that form. I had the form that says I wont be the legal mother of my recipients baby, but not that one. There were so many that I was signature blind by the end of it all! Ugh! I've sent an email into the team because I cant get away from my desk at the moment, so they can have a proper look and get back to me. If not I'll call Debbie on Wednesday. My head goes round in circles about choosing a bloody donor though! I find I want to walk up to random good looking men and ask if they want to be a donor for me! Ha! Can you imagine THAT conversation.


----------



## beckha

Hey ladies. Transfer was today. We had 1 4AA blastocyst put back which is top grade at our clinic. We also have a 4BB for the freezer. There were 2 more early blastocysts that they're leaving till tomorrow to see if they are freezable. Very pleased with the results so far this cycle. Now hopefully we get a BFP! I put this huge increase in quality down to melatonin! I definitely recommend taking it if you can. 

My OTD is like a week Friday but I will be testing at 7dpt as that's when I did with my daughter which is the coming Monday. 

Hope everyone's cycles are going well. Larneigh not long till baseline now! Pollita hope EC comes round quickly for you. MadameG hope you're well. I hate estrogen!


----------



## beckha

Also on uterogestan this time. Much better symptom wise but you HAVE to use them vaginally and its just so messy. Wahhh.


----------



## Larniegh

Everything crossed for you Beckha!!!! Hope its a bfp this time next week xx


----------



## trina123

Praying for a bfp for you beckha pollita fet will be here before you know it larniegh we all have flabby  bits don't worry madam ginger is good when feeling sick x


----------



## Larniegh

Had a proper hot flush last night. Apparently my ears had even gone bright red, my mum thought it was all very comical. Other than that I'm absolutely exhausted despite getting plenty of sleep.


----------



## Larniegh

Small heart attack after being sent a £990 bill from the clinic. They'd charged the sperm twice!!!! That was worrying for a moment!!


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh maybe that's because you are going to produce a crocodile size clutch of eggs  the hot flushes are awful, they'll ease when you start stimming xxxxxxxx

Beckha good luck lovely!!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Madame I hope so!!! Still a week to go before baseline scan yet though!!!! You next in on Thursday?


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies anyone heard from caz was thinking about her as she had her c section  booked x


----------



## pollita

I spoke to caz on Sunday, she was going in yesterday so I'm guessing he's here! Hope they're both doing well


----------



## MadameG

Oooooh another egg share baby! Hope you are doing well Caz if you are reading this   xxxx

Pollita good luck tomorrow lovely, how are you feeling? Have you got the taxi sorted? I'm at the clinic on Friday morning too xxxx

Larneigh no I'm not in until Friday, three more sleeps! Xx


----------



## pollita

Thanks madameg. I'm sure tomorrow's scan will be ok but feeling so, so down and negative today. Drugs aren't helping! Feeling scared to hand over the next weddings photos and nitpicking them. And then my cousin announces (on ********, doesn't even tell us beforehand!) that she's pregnant. I did the obligatory 'congrats, lovely news!' Comment and I AM happy for her, but she replied about how it's the first baby in the next generation and I just cried thinking mine should have been 😢 She doesn't mean any harm and I love her, it just hurts. 

I ended up asking my mum to come with me to ec on Friday and she is happy to so no taxi needed now. She was surprisingly ok about it considering she had no idea I was doing IVF again lol just said 'yes of course I'll come, let me know when you need to be there'

Right, off for a weep over a Hershey's bar 😂

beckha, think I forgot to say happy pupo and best of luck for th 2ww - may this be the one!


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Pollita I'm sorry xxx I can understand how you feel there xx Hope your scan goes OK.


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Hi everyone, I have no idea where the days are going!! 

Tried to catch up on all the posts I've missed but after a couple of pages it all blurs into one!! 

Larniegh, I'm with you Hun, my DR has been crap, hot flushes, headaches everyday and uncontrollable tears! Hopefully the stimms will settle you down a bit! When is your EC planned for? 

Pollita I do feel for you, it seems you have had rubbish luck lately I'm really hoping everything goes well at EC and it's good that you have your mum there to support you! I'm sure the latest wedding pics are fab and this customer may give you the confidence boost you need to forget about that other horrible lady!! 

Madameg how are you? I'm sorry I have lost track with where you are with things! 

Beckha everything sounds really positive fingers crossed for you!! 

Sorry for everyone that I have missed my brain stops functioning after 8pm now a days!! Xxxxxx


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone, 

Baby Toby arrived yesterday at 15.22 weighing 6lb14 and is soooooo cute ! 
Ladies don't give up and THANK YOU for all of your help and support.

As you may remember despite being all clear the beginning of the year, my mum had re occurring cancer, I firmly believe she waited to make sure he arrived safe, she kissed my beautiful Daughter for the last time about a week ago, before slipping into a coma Friday and I lost her at 3am this morning. My Dad played her a video message I sent of yesterday, I hope she heard.


----------



## poppy05

Evening ladies, just reading through your posts, and caz i couldnt not send you a message, your post made me cry    so happy to read of your little boys safe arrival, and also so sorry to read of your mums passing, so beautiful your dad played her a video, i am sure she heard everything, sending you love and thoughts ar with you and your family   


poppy xx


----------



## pollita

Oh caz darling my heart breaks for you. Sending lots and lots of hugs and love your way. She definitely held on for him and for you, not a doubt in my mind. 

Congratulations, enjoy your baby boy xxxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Caz I don't know whether to say congratulations or that I'm sorry for your loss first. I'm sure your mum heard and that she waited for you to bring your beautiful son into the world. 

Remember that it's ok to feel happiness and sadness right now. Both emotions are totally valid and you need to let yourself feel them. Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Caz I'm so so sorry for your loss, tears here for you too   I'm sure she is watching over you all now, she couldn't leave before she knew you were all okay. Sending you lots and lots of love and congratulations on the arrival of your darling boy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ❤❤❤❤❤❤


Fuzzy I'm the same in the evenings, totally washed out at the mo! I'm back for a scan on Friday, hoping that my lining is good enough this time to crack on with transfer. Where abouts are you in treatment? Xxx

Pollita I hope the Hershey's did the trick! I am trying to resist the kit Kat chunky in the cupboard... Don't doubt yourself lovely, that lady was just a proper moo cow, try not to let her stay under your skin. So glad to hear that your mum is going with you on Friday, such a turn around from a year ago. Totally get where you are coming from with your cousin   I am the same in my family, trying before everyone and now four children behind...You will be next though hunny xxxxxxx


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Caz I am sure she was holding on for you both to make sure Toby arrived safely, what a bittersweet day for you, I cannot imagine the mixture of emotions you are going through I just hope you manage to enjoy every firsts with your little boy over the next few days! Thinking of you and all of your family right now!! And well done xxxx

Madame fingers crossed for you, of all ok will your transfer be next week?  I started stimms today and have EC week commencing 10th October! Xx


----------



## MadameG

That's the plan Fuzzy, just need my body to behave now. Good luck with stims, keep drinking plenty of water and chowing down on the protein xxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Caz I am so sorry for your loss but i tyour mum would have heard that message your dad played such a strong lady to hold on for you and your new beautiful baby boy 
Take it easy hun and be kind to yourself enjoy the good times with your 2 children and remember the good times with your mum 
Good luck with everything hun xxxxx


----------



## djjim22

Caz what bittersweet news... So happy to hear of Toby's safe arrival but sorry to hear the sad news of your mams passing. Sounds as if she really did hang on to make sure you were both ok. Stay strong and enjoy your little boy, I'm sure your mam is already watching over you all with a big smile on her face.xxx


----------



## kmurph83

So happy to hear of the safe arrival of baby Toby (love the name), but so, so, sorry about your mum. Take care of yourself Caz and enjoy your two lovely children. Xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Just a quick one as I'm about to go to the drs.

Caz I so so sorry to hear of your mum's passing. No words can describe how bittersweet your situation is. Words defeat me lovely, take care of yourself and your two beautiful little ones, so glad Toby arrived safely lovely. Xxxxx


----------



## Karmas

Caz, Im so so sorry hun please take time to take care of yourself you have been through a lot both great and dreadful.

So pleased there were no issues with Toby xx


----------



## trina123

Caz I'm so sorry just seen your message very sorry for your loss enjoy your beautiful little boy hugs to you xxxx


----------



## pollita

Caz, thinking of you lovely. Hope you're holding up ok and enjoying the beautiful Toby! What does his big sister think of him?

I thought I'd updated...have I lost a day or something?! Scan today went well. I was secretly dreading it because a year ago today (same appointment time near enough) I had my 8w scan where I found out the babies had gone. That was also with the same nurse and in the same room as today's scan. I sobbed down the motorway. However D was off so I saw Y instead and in a different room, more relaxed. Funny how little things like that can make a difference huh?

16 follicles ready for collection, 10 or so slightly behind (but may catch up) and quite a few even smaller ones that won't catch up (so they weren't counted). Everything else looks ok, lining good and no fluid so there's a chance they may let me go to ET after all, depends on how many eggs they collect and whether I develop any OHSS symptoms after EC. 

Going in Friday noon so trigger in an hour! The 47th and final injection for this cycle  

Now to hope for a good harvest on Friday and good health to me because my second photographer has bloody cancelled on me for a wedding Saturday afternoon and I can't find anyone to replace her so I'll have to do it!!   I may turn up there like Quasimodo but I'll be there.


----------



## MadameG

Pollita eeeeeeee so excited for you!!!!!!!! Quasimodo with a bag of chicken it'll have to be     wishing you so much luck. Trigger go okay? Glad that you were in a different room too   Sending you lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh politta I hope you're not feeling too bum on Saturday. Xx it's a good haul of eggs though so well done. Hope Ec goes on tomorrow. I've just booked a time for my baseline scan, not asked for a specific person?? Should I have?? 

Madame good luck to you too for tomorrow. Hope it's all as it should be xx 

Flutter did you have a Dr appointment this week? Can't remember!!  

Afm I'm waiting for AF which is a day late. Typical!! But it's only day 8 of DR so I'm not worried. I know it can knock the dates a bit. Just hoping it's the last one for the next 9 months now!!


----------



## Karmas

Polita - So glad the scan went well 16 is a great number! Just 'try' to relax a bit on Saturday such a pain being let down when you could do with the rest! 
Sorry about it being the same date, hopefully this is your time! x

Larniegh - AF is a pain! Still waiting for mine but taking provera now, how are you finding DR?

Hope everyone else is doing well and getting on with their cycles

AFM still on provera. Got myself a nutribullet so I can get some more fruit and veg into my diet. As well as, all the supplements and protien powder. I was getting fed up of swallowing those huge pills, so started putting them in my morning smoothie lol. Along with, half scoop of protein powder and some inositol powder, which is the same stuff as in the Inofolic as well as L-arginine, Alpha Lipoic Acid and Bee pollen. I absolutely hate the texture of fruit and veg although I love the flavours so thought a smoothie maker was the better option. Even having half a smoothie i'm getting more F&V in my diet that I was before so that can only be a good thing right? Im managing to get at least half an avocado a day too, which according to a study at Oxford uni, can triple the chances of conceiving. I cant stand avocado either it tastes like a old cold boiled potato   but cant taste it in a smoothie thankfully! 
Any of you ladies have any nice recipes or recommendations of things to add to my smoothies to improve our chances?

I know that brazil nuts are good for implantation and pineapple, raspberry leaf tea but what else is there and when should I not be having particular things? Have you ladies tried anything 'extra' did it go well?
Im not sure when I should stop the supplements as I dont want them to interfere with the IVF meds I know some supplements can affect hormones, so if anyone has any experience in stopping/starting them I love some advice.


----------



## Larniegh

I feel sometimes that I'm not putting in enough effort with the extra stuff! I'm taking folic acid and evening primrose oil but that's it!!!! 

As for the DR it's ok. The injections arent bothering me and I'm just getting the odd hot flush. What's not so good is the 5lbs I've put on since starting!!! Not sure if it's from the hormones or if I'm just eating like a pig


----------



## Karmas

I only take the 'extras' because I know my diet really doesnt reflect healthy eating lol I know there is no substitution for a decent diet but I just cant actually stand the texture of most fruit or veg so cant actually put it in my mouth lol 
Im taking pregnacare conception, its the one our clinic recommends. I was taking loads more extras on the last cycle something like 6/8 a day but I didnt realise that you should stop a few of them before stims so this time I think ill stop 99% of the ones im taking now as soon as I start jabs as we are on the short protocol. I buy all of mine from amazon. 
If you want 'extras' now I suggest eating avocados if you can bare them, they are one of the only scientifically researched foods found to have a positive effect on IVF.

5lbs  aw hun, I dont tend to watch my weight as such any more I used to be really bad with it but ive relaxed about it abit now. You are putting your body through a lot be kind to yourself and try not to worry about it too much x


----------



## Larniegh

Aww thanks hun xx Unfortunately my clothes are getting a bit tight so I need to do something about it! I try and eat a balanced diet but it's easier said than done sometimes. I think I'll just keep on with what I'm taking for now and see how it goes. Hope I wont kick myself for it in a few weeks!! 

I'm having pains in my right ovary today so I'm hoping that that means AF is on the way!


----------



## fluttershy1983

So sorry for the very quick reply yesterday ladies this week has been very manic and a little tense, I shall devour that after personals  

Pollita that's fantastic news. I completely get how you are with dates I'm exactly the same but luckily I cycled at a different time this year compared to last but the thoughts and feelings all flush back don't they. I'm so excited for you. I'm so hoping you don't get ohss. So close to ec and transfer, this is your time now lovely. Be positive  Xxxx

Madame g how the devil are you lovely ? When are you next bk in the clinic ? Hope this cycle is going well. Xxxx


Larniegh I'm sorry to hear you've been having a rough couple of days lovely, the meds don't help either. Not long till baseline lovely ! Hope everything is going well. Xxxx

Loopy loo how are you lovely ? Hope you're well. It's nice to see you on here again. Xxxx

Trina how are you doing lovely ? Hope you're well have you heard any news from the clinic yet ? Xxxx

Kmurph, how are you and bubba doing ? When is your scan lovely ? xxxx

Becka how are you feeling lovely ? I can't go far enough back on my phone to see if you have had et ? Xxxx

Fuzzy duck how are you ? Hope you're well how are things going ? Xxxx

Karmas I'm not 100% on this but I'm sure I read about not taking bee pollen after transfer correct me if I'm wrong anyone but I'm sure I read it on this forum somewhere. My first cycle I too was like you and went mad on eating healthy this cycle I didn't bother just kept my supplements up. I did have a few Brazil nuts and pineapple juice for a couple of days after transfer but that was it. The last cycle I ate a lot of chicken and pasta for protein. I'm sorry to say but kfc is calling my name pretty much everyday at the moment but I'm being good and only having it on Saturdays. I've cooked up stews, casseroles, and spaghetti Bolognese and froze them so I've no excuse not to eat properly but that bloody kfc taste just hits the spot sometimes lol. Xxxx


Sorry if I have missed anyone out I can't scroll far bk enough :/ 

AFM not much to report, had drs yesterday with the one that I don't like he is so retarded it's unbelievable ! You'll see why  now. As you know I had a per test that said I had group strep b. Well I get a text saying I've got a drs appointment, then I get a phone call - this was all last week. Anyway I had two prescriptions, one penicillin one amoxicillin. The Dr who called said don't take the penicillin take the new prescription he was prescribing amoxicillin. So I did and I took my oil as regularly. Well the Dr said yesterday it's pointless testing you again as we don't prescribe you any antibiotics till you're in labour ! I said well that's funny cause YOU prescribed me penicillin last week and I got a call saying don't take it from another Dr and had a different prescription ! He was not amused. So I said without offence but with a cause for concern I'm going to get another drs opinion cause you either don't know what you're talking about or you're a liar. I'm not educated in medicine but I also had a letter from the hospital telling me to go to my gp to get a prescription ! I left the drs and had a phone call with an apologetic Dr on the other end (not the one I saw another one.) I told them I never want to see him again as drs are meant to reasurre patients not confuse them or lie to them. I swear he got his degree from a cereal box. 

And on top of that a close friend of mine has put me in an awkward position. She has 3 lovely kids, and she is just starting bk in work but she has no one to look take her youngest to school. She hasn't asked me but has rather hinted to me if I can do it. Now I'm all for helping friends out but it would mean me getting up at 6.00 am every morning and taking her daughter to school and also she needs some one to look after all 3 of them during the school holidays. All for free ! Now I'm not someone who does things for friends and wants payment for it however I'd need to feed them in the holidays and I'd be using my fuel in my car to take her daughter to school on top of getting up at the crack of dawn to look after her. I think is a bit much do you think I'm being out of order by saying no? 
She's completely ignoring me now I text her and saw her in the petrol station today and she blanked me.  my oh said it's not my fault she took on a job and hasn't thought about childcare and where her children will go. And I know that but I feel bad for not being able to help. When little one gets here I'm going to be shattered for a while too so in the long term it wouldn't be ideal and im going bk to work when little one is 4/6 months old. I don't know I just feel like she's blaming me because I can't help her out. None of which she discussed with me before she took the job on, she applied for the job took it then hinted she needed help. I said I'm sorry I can't help in the way she needed me to. Also my oh fitted a new engine in her car cambelt the lot a job which would of cost her over £1500 for parts and labour at a garage and my oh did it and said just give him £100 when her husband gets paid, she didn't bother, she still hasn't bothered to this day in fact. I haven't brought it up cause she said they are having money issues but she just went on an all inclusive holiday ! So I feel a bit let down by her and if I'm honest I'm wanting to distant myself from her now too. Xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh flutter what a day! Sorry the Dr was a ****. Just try and stick to your midwife and consultant where you can!!! 

As for your friend, it's hard to say. In honesty she seems from this side to be a bit flakey, but then we're only hearing a tiny portion of your friendship. Being devil's advocate for a second she might be stressed up to the eyeballs and just not able to cope with it all, and not meaning to take it out on you while at the same time not being able to face you. Sometimes people just end up in whatever job they can get whether it works or not and then it allllll goes to crap. Equally she might just be a cow. Either way you do have to look after yourself while you're pregnant and being up at 6 isnt the way to do it if you don't need to! If she did get back in touch and you wanted to do something maybe you could help her out here and there? or one day a week? I'm not saying you should, I'm saying if you wanted to. The money thing is bad, though its possible she's just completely forgotten or thought the men had dealt with it. Again I dont know. Just chucking ideas about! I think I just like to think the best of everyone too much. It's probably why I'm single..... 

I do mean it when I say that the only think you need to "worry about" is that you're healthy and looking after you and baby. You dont need the stress of any kind so try and not let it get to you too much! There's going to be plenty of time for that moving forward. If she isnt supporting you back then that's not a friendship and maybe you're right to step back. It's give and take, and sometimes one will take more than the other, which is all part of the process, but it shouldnt be an undue amount or unnecessary. You know the situation better than anyone else and you're a switched on woman! You'll know what's the best to do. 


Has your OH given up on abstinence yet??

x


----------



## Karmas

Flutter if your friend is expecting you to do all of that its a bit much imo hun, you are going to be dealing with a LOT during the course of your pregnancy and you should be allowed to enjoy every single second of it doing what you want hun not waiting on other peoples kids, lovely or not lol Im assuming she knows your pregnant?
I have to agree with your OH did she just expect you to jump at the chance and say 'ohh why the hell not' when you have children they should always be your first thought before ever agreeing to anything, there are state vouchers available for childcare so if she is unable to pay for a minder, she should be entitled to vouchers for up to 70% cost id give her this link https://www.gov.uk/help-with-childcare-costs/childcare-vouchers 
Also as for her ignoring you wow she cant be that much of a great friend if she cant understand why you wouldnt want to be up at 6am (you will be having enough early starts when baba comes) seeing to other peoples children especially 3 of them! 
As for the money, a good friend of ours owes us quite a bit of money £300+ and recently him and my OH had a massive row and falling out because even though he owes us this money and knows we could do with it for the IVF he is going out and buying cars to then sell on, but he has kept every single one of them! And not paid us a penny! He then has the cheek to say to my OH ' Oh dont you just hate it when mates owe you money and they mess you about' As a friend of his owed him £30!

I dont think you are out of order at all it sounds like both you and your oh have helped her plenty and she seems to have done very little in way of thanking you

Also the DR sounds like a ****, hope you got it sorted now


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you for your replies ladies, I really appreciate them. 

It is a very one sided friendship, we only meet up if she needs me for something which I've learnt to live with but I'm too nice to say anything and perhaps that's why she feels she can rely on me most times. 

I looked after all 3 of her children (who are lovely kids) when her and her husband went away for the weekend. As they were going through a bad patch and she had an operation I was there for her all the time, I spent hours each day round hers helping her for over a week. Doing the cooking and cleaning, sorting kids out I don't expect anything in return, never would I dream of it even if she offered I would point blank refuse but she didn't even say thank you once.  as for the money, we don't care about it tbh but it's the principle of the situation that annoys us. My oh and hers don't speak, her husband is very hard to talk to, not mean or anything just doesn't make conversation, it's yes no answers all the time. We invited them out for a meal once and he never said a word all night apart from hello and goodbye.  As for looking after her kids as lovely as they are, I wouldn't expect any of my friends to get up at the crack of dawn to take mine to school and use their fuel and not pay them or come to an arrangement with them. I live 15 miles away from the school (so does she, as we live 5 mins away from each other)  so it would cost me a lot in fuel each week that she wouldn't pay me. So in that respect I'd be losing money to help a friend while she's working and earning I'd be a glorified baby sitter. Childminders wouldn't look after someones kids for free so I kind of find the situation a bit out of order tbh. I know she wouldn't do the same for me. I asked her if she wouldn't mind letting my dogs out for an hour at my house while we went and visited my bro his wife and nephew for the day as we went to the beach I asked her a week in advance as I dont like leaving things to the last minute and she said no because she had no fuel money to get to mine, we live in the same area, I'm 5 mins away from her she could easily of walked it. But I offered her £10 for fuel and she just made an excuse up not too saying her cats would hate the dog smell on her etc  So I know not to ask her for anything as she will always refuse. 

But me being me, I wouldn't mind helping out a day a week until baby arrives, and maybe look after all 3 in the October half term but not at Christmas as we are planning on seeing family. but she said that's no help so I'm damned if I do and damned if I don't really.  

I don't know I just feel like I've done something wrong, even though in my heart I know I haven't. I don't have a lot of friends so it really is getting to me  

Oh and Larniegh yes he is still not giving me anything but just a week and a day to go  I haven't broached the situation again as I didn't want to seem like I'm hounding him but last night he said he has missed me. I asked what he meant as we see each other everyday, and he said the closeness we used to have. I think we both have been so baby focused we kind of forgot to show each other we still love each other in other ways not just sex, so we had a good snuggle and talk and feel more relaxed about it. I don't want to feel he has to do it next week and he knows I will wait till he feels comfortable. But I was worrying on case he had gone off me   but thankfully that's not the case. So all good there. 

Midwife tomorrow, not sure what she's going to do tbh. But none the less I'm looking forward to it. Xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

She sounds like my ex-best friend. Emphasis on the ex. I honestly thought we were quite close but after Tathan died she sent me one message and that was it. I unfriended her in the end. I think sometimes it's better to be on your own than surrounded by people who don't care about you. And I'm not exactly best blessed with friends either. Luckily I have the best bestie ever now. Whoop whoop! 

I'm pleased you and your OH had a heart to heart. It can become all consuming especially when it's fraught, so I'm pleased that you're communicating. Quality time together is super important even if its just watching a rubbish film with a takeaway. 

Hope MW appointment goes well tomorrow for you xxx


----------



## MadameG

Just a quickie as I'm at work, Flutter - your 'friend' needs a childminder, not favours. If you have children then you have to consider things properly. She's expecting far too much from you and I'm astonished that she's even hinted. The odd occasion, yes as a favour, but not on a daily basis. You would be part-full time employed by her with what she's asking. And if she can't let your dogs out for a wee as a one off, well....  stay strongly lovely xxxxxx ps your doctor is an utter tool xxxxx


----------



## kmurph83

Flutter - obviously we only know a fraction of the details but from what you're saying you have always gone out of your way to do everything you can for her and she has done nothing in return. I think she's actually been really out of order in asking you as it's put you in a really awkward situation. If she had just asked if you could help out as a one off coz her proper arrangements had fell through then fair enough but to expect you to commit to this everyday for nothing it's too much. Also, you r no way of knowing how you're going to be feeling as the pregnancy progresses so you don't need to be taking on extra stress at the moment. On the shortage of friends thing, once baby arrives you'll be able to get involved in all sorts of groups and meet lots of lovely people all in the same situation and with children of similar ages, my sister did and has a lovely new circle of friends.

Larneigh - hope af arrives soon.

Pollita - good luck for collection tomorrow, sounds like a great number of follicles.

Afm - Not really got anything new to report since scan at 7+3 showed the two heartbeats. I'm 8+4 today and constantly worrying whether there are still both going strong in there. I'm feeling sick and hungry all the time so hoping that's a good sign. Got first midwife appointment on Tuesday so hoping will get date for 12 week scan then. If it's after 27/10 my mum says she is going to pay for a private scan earlier as she'll be on holiday otherwise and wants to come. Might still end up booking one though, just want to see them again! X


----------



## pollita

kmurph, hope you're doing ok lovely! The sickness and hunger must be a good sign  I think a private scan between now and 12 weeks would be a great idea and will help to ease your mind a little!

Flutter, that's taking advantage of you to expect you to do it long-term. As the others have said, a one off is fine but you can't be expected to do it every day when she could hire a babysitter/childminder to do it. Friendship is a two way street and unfortunately things like this show us who our true friends are. 

Larniegh, fingers crossed AF shows up soon! 

Madameg, may we cross paths tomorrow in the clinic! I will be the one whose mother is crying and looking very worried no doubt  

AFM feeling quite sick today - I'm wondering if it's the HCG in the trigger shot? Not bloated or anything now, have actually lost 2lbs haha but my back is aching and I don't have much appetite. I feel sick at the smell of anything. Went for lunch with my mum to an outdoor restaurant and the smell of someone smoking nearby was making me feel so queasy we left early. I've got ginger ale and ginger biscuits at the ready, and have made some turkey sandwiches to eat after EC tomorrow since mine isn't until 11am so I'm going to be so hungry!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you ladies, you're all right I think I just needed another opinion that wasn't mine or my oh's to make me realise it is unfair of her to expect that much of me. If only I had you lot in the flesh I'd be a very lucky lady as sad as this sounds and I'm going to sound really sad now, but I enjoy talking to you lot you've all been on such incredibly hard journeys and you all understand as you've been there. Is it me or do friends that don't need ivf just don't really understand or want to understand ? 

Anyway enough of my moaning and droning.


Larniegh thank you lovely  Xxxx

Pollita so excited for you for tomorrow. Enjoy your turkey sandwich lovely, I had a jacket potato after my ec but that came bk up an hour later in the car on the way home  but it was the general anaesthetic as the same happened when I had the dreaded op two bites of toast that was it. Xxxx

Kmurph we had one at 10w3ds it's amazing how more human they look. My 12 week scan I will be 13w1d and last cycle my 12 week scan I would of been 14 weeks so they do tend to vary a lot and seem to be over 12 weeks where I am. But it could be completely different where you live though lovely. As for the worrying that stays I for all eternity. Even though I can hear baby's heartbeat every day I still worry. The sickness I feel for you I had the same it was horrendous thankfully mines eased up since roughly 10weeks. So hopefully yours won't last too long lovely. Eating seemed to ease it for a little while but some days I suffered so bad. Xxxx

Madame g thank you lovely, and yep he is a tool. Never met anyone like him before. I think I find all the weird drs and who are intent on making my life hard. Apart from my clinic they are fab there. Kinda wished they could deliver the baby too ! xxxx


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Hey everyone, yah it's Friday tomorrow!! 

Larneigh I'm with you Hun, only taking folic acid and now I feel like I should be doing more leading up to egg collection? I am naturally very fertile though so maybe it's unecessary, the hospital haven't told me to do anything! 

Pollita hope all goes well for you tomorrow I will keep everything crossed my lovely! Good luck for the wedding on Saturday too! How did it go giving the photos to your lay clients? Were they happy with them? 

Flutter I don't envy you, the last thing you need is friend drama, it is tough when u have no childcare but has she looked for a childminder or do the school have a childcare facility that she could use? It is a huge ask of a friend and it seems from what you are saying that you either need to have it out with her and get everything off your chest or accept that maybe you should distance yourself from her, it's not good if you are going have to commit to something like this whilst u have reservations! I also have no idea how you have coped with the abstinence, maybe you should just get the OH slightly tipsy after the scan and take advantage! 

Madame hope all goes ok with your scan and your lining is behaving 

Sorry if I have missed anyone!! 

AFM day 3 of stimms and I feel so much better, no headache today and I feel like I have a bit more energy! I keep reading all of your comments about plenty water and protein, why is this? The nurses haven't told me anything other than inject at the same time every night!! I am starting to feel a little less anxious, I know it's awful but I'm getting to the point where I just want this to be over now whether we get a BFP or not. 12 months of waiting is exhausting!! Other then that everything is good over here xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Glad you're feeling better fuzzy xxx when's your first folie scan??


----------



## pollita

Hi Fuzzy! 

The protein and water is to help prevent OHSS, which is why it's suggested. My clinic haven't told me to do this since cycle 1, however it is in the info booklet they give all patients so I think they just think I'm remembering to do it from before. One nurse did sternly check yesterday that I was getting enough of each as I have so many follies

Photos haven't gone to the clients yet - they are the ones I'm booked for on Saturday (I did their wedding in cyprus which is the photos I'm delivering, and Saturday is their UK wedding/blessing which I'm also covering!)     Hopefully it'll go well - I've worked myself into such a state over it!

Right, early night for me, will update from the other side tomorrow with the EC result


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Oh right ok, best plan my shopping wisely then for this week!! I'm sure you will be fine one Saturday Pollita, I am very jealous of your job I'm not going to lie! Try and get a decent nights sleep and look forward to tomorrow's update! 

Larniegh first follie scan on Monday, what do I need to ask? I was gutted after baseline because they didn't tell me anything and I didn't know what to ask so I want to be prepared ready for Monday!! How are you feeling this evening? When do you start jabbing? Xx


----------



## Larniegh

Fuzzy dont worry about what to ask. They'll tell you anything important so no news is good news. Xx


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies sorry been so busy with moving pollita  good luck with ec hun xxx. Flutter forget her doesn't sound like a good friend just think of your little family  x karmas  so happy the twins are OK xxx larniegh good luck with scans same to you fuzzy madam how's everything sorry if I missed anyone  I went lister yesterday take my last pill sunday then first injection  on the 6th


----------



## MadameG

Pollita good luck for the morning! I'll be surreptitiously hiding chocolate biscuits in my hand bag and obsessively playing sudoku to take my mind off it. I'm in an hour before your ec so we may well cross paths  xxxxx

Fuzzy add in the (revolting) Complan shakes to keep your protein levels high  all depends on how nosy you want to be as to what to ask, I'm just curious as to know what's going on in there and they have big TVs on the wall so that you can follow the scan xxxxx

Flutter I'm good thanks, back in tomorrow. Your message made me a bit misty eyed! Shame we aren't all closer together so that we could maraude around as the egg share gang. Glad that you two had some cosy time together  xxxxz

Karmas how long until you stop your progesterone? So hope AF pops up! I'm just taking pregnacare conception and metafolin as supplements. I'm prescribed metaformin as well. I did take selenium during my second IVF round xxxx

Kmurph Id be desperate to know how things are going so wouldn't blame you to book an inbetween scan. Hope you're resting up xxxxx

Trina woop woop to nearly being off the pill! Xxx

Caz sending hugs, hope the little ones are keeping you smiling xxxxx

Lots of love to anyone I've missed, off to bed to get some triple lining sleep   xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Just a quickie for now

Polita good luck today hun!! Have everything crossed for you. The photos will be amazing! Dont worry about it honestly x

Madame - Hope the scan goes well and the lining is playing ball! Off of the provera now just waiting for AF (again)

Kmurph - Glad everything is still going well with the twins! Did you have 2 put back?

Trina - I dont have twins (yet) but hopefully thats a good freudian slip lol But im sure Kmurphs are doing well lol x

Flutter - I know exactly what you mean about non ivf friends (I dont have many friends either - too much drama) but it would lovely to be able to meet up with you all and have an egg share gang. Im always here if you want a chat you have my email x
Sod your friend she sounds like she only wants you when she needs someone 
So glad you and OH have managed to air things out, men are funny creatures, maybe he is scared he will do something to the baby (of course he wont but you know men) Hope the midwife appt goes well 

Fuzzy - My clinic was the same didnt tell me a thing I wanted to know how many foliee, they just said oh there are a few, I wanted to know how big they were etc and were told oh not big enough yet! Just wanted to know for my own piece of mind ya know. But you could ask them how many you have on each side and how big they are 

Hope everyone else is doing well 

AFM - nothing to report on the ivf front still waiting for AF, on a different note Ive been helping our eldest sort out her uni application! Wow that makes me feel OLD! oh and we had a new member of the family born on the 28th my SIL had another little nephew, Unfortunately her and my OH havent spoken to each other in a few yrs because her and her kids said some REAL nasty stuff to him about my children and the IVF people can be such assholes!


----------



## pollita

Only a quick one from me, got out of surgery 5 mins ago! Went ok, got at least 21 eggs (they're still counting!) sadly my drugs didn't do the same great job as before and I was awake throughout it all. Plus awkward ovaries meant a lot of discomfort and I cried. Not pain, so hard to describe, just not like the first two cycles. Oh and it will sadly be a freeze all cycle after all so fet in the new year. Oh well. 

I'm waiting for my tea and toast (get in my mouth!!!! So hungry!!) and will be going home soon 

Madameg, I was in the waiting room a little before 10 until about 10:20 and smiled at everyone incase it was you! Hope your scan went well X

Will catch up with everyone properly when I'm home xx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita hope you're chowing down on the buttery toast of goodness. Rats I sat on the wrong side of the tv wall! I was there too! Didn't even pick up my biscuits....we shall cross paths again  rubbish about the freeze all but at least you can get nice and recovered before they are popped back. Awesome clutch of eggs too!! Rest up well lovely, especially after all the extra prodding xxxxxxxx ps my scan went well and I am set for transfer hopefully Friday or Saturday next week   xxxxxxx


----------



## pollita

Fab news on the scan and transfer in just a week! Over the moon for you 

I left my mum in tesco this morning while I came here but had a good nose around there room for you 😂


----------



## Larniegh

Great haul Politta though shame about the drugs. Shame you wasn't as out as before, I think I'll probably be awake too as it takes a lot to knock me out  I'm terrified. It's a shame about the freeze all too, but at least when you come to have the transfer you'll know you're in the best place possible to get your bfp!

Madame I'm so pleased that you're ready to go this cycle! I hope it's a sticky one!!!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Fantastic news Pollita !! So pleased for you. Think of it as a good thing freezing all till you're better lovely. So thrilled you got through it ok too. I can't imagine being awake through that   Xxxx


Madame g so so pleased all is well with the scan and your lining is plate ball too. Ah this is a very good week for good news  Xxxx


Karmas she ignored me again today. In the drs I was in for the midwife and she was sat there with her friend behind me so it's Defo the end of the road for our friendship now. Never mind onwards and upwards as they say  I hope your oldest gets on at uni. Gosh I can imagine it must also be upsetting for you seeing your baby all grown up now xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita Awww I'm so sorry. I was thinking that you must not have arrived yet - doh! Did you see me paying? Brown hair/grey top? I dropped all my meds on the floor   xxx

Flutter I think your friend has shown her true colours sadly   thanks lovely, much better week for sure! Xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Flutter I'm sorry your friend was such a cow  Still, at least you can just make a clean break rather than having her be ratty with you about it for the next however long. People can be so horrid. Did all go ok with the MW?

Madame - that's funny and would so be me! Last time I just made my cry though when she read through the form you can leave with a message for the donor child. One minute I'm trying to sort out my baseline appointment and the next thing she's sitting there with tears streaming down her face!!! Gotta laugh that you only get a brown baggie though! I felt so dodgy on the way home. I mean really! a brown bag full of needles!!! 

AF is finally here for me. Only 2 days later than advertised. I actually feel a little less bloated today so maybe that's a good thing and I might even shed a pound or two this week (said between mouthfuls of cheesecake bough in support of MacMillan Cancer Research)


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh they used to have these mini blue cooler bags but now it's like a deli gift   I meant to say I wonder if you have lots of water retention from the slightly delayed AF. Not bad going with only two days late! One step closer  xxxxx


----------



## pollita

Flutter so sorry about your lost friendship. It's beyond me how people can act like that! Her loss. 

Madameg I did see you! Well I saw someone who dropped their meds  I was sat right by the reception desk/door in a white jumper 

Larniegh, fab news that AF showed up!

I'm home now, feeling so much better than yesterday! Nurse said they got 27 eggs in the end so I'll find out this afternoon how many matured and tomorrow morning how many fertilised. They may have be go in for a scan to check for ohss on Monday.


----------



## MadameG

Yep that was me. So sorry, I was on a one track mission. Everyone must have thought how friendly your were   DH says he saw you, definitely say hello if you spot me again. Wow what an awesome number of eggs, so hope that you escape ohss. Feet up, chocolate bars out, especially as it's a freeze all 😊 xxxxxx


----------



## Karmas

Polita - blimey 27 eggs hun thats a fab amount! Did you do the short protocol I can never remember. Fingers crossed that loads of them fertilise, are you doing another share or are you keeping all of them? Hope you get loads of frosties for future siblings how cool would that be, you could have yourself a football team lol

Flutter - What a cow! Fair enough I can see that she is a little frustrated not having child care but she shouldnt be annoyed at you at all! She has 3 kids she must understand how demanding it is to be pregnant even more so given all you have been through to get here. Have you told many people yet or are you waiting for your next scan? You could go and join a few prenatal groups with mums to be, (think larniegh mentioned it) make yourself some great new friends who know what it feels like to be in your position you will soon have some great besties. Hope the MW went well. K went to go and live with my mum last year (not sure if you remember) so Im kinda used to her not being here as it is now, although it still really upsets me that she isnt at home with me and that our family are fractured but it is the way it is and there isnt much I can do about any of it, she is hoping to go off to uni Set 2017 but needs to get the applications in soon she is currently trying to sit 3 A Levels in a Year and wants to do a degree in psychology.

Madam - Whoooohooo so glad lining is doing well x

Larniegh - Glad Af showed up, still waiting for mine  lol


----------



## Larniegh

27 is amazing hun! Well done you! Hopefully you'll get plenty that fertilise and get some on ice! You can have your very on Von Trap family with a haul like that! 

Karmas sorry that things have been hard at home    as time goes on and everyone grows I hope that it gets easier for you xxx

Madame I seriously hope it was just some water retention. It not I'm hoping to lose some weight on the run up to xmas. Either I'll have morning sickness and no choice or I'm gonna hit the diet hard.  I lost over a stone in the first trimester with Tathan, just couldnt keep anything down at all


----------



## Karmas

Oh its ok Larniegh, she had a massive falling out with my husband last yr he had been raising her as his own for more than half her life we thought they were so close, she used to tell him all sorts and go to him all the time. 
Then she threw it all back in his face on fathers day last year (Him and I were close to splitting up just previous to this lots of things had gone on in our life it was a hard time for us all and I think she only said the things she did because she thought we were not going to be together anymore) but they havent been able to move on from it they are just as stubborn as each other and I dont think he has been able to forgive her at all. 

Their relationship is very strained and they are unable to actually hold a conversation with each other, on his part he is still hurt and on her part she puts no effort in. For me im stuck in the middle, ive tried everything and basically now told them I wont get involved. I love them both and they both love me, so I have separate relationships with them both. It just makes any kind of family time very very hard Christmas or when I go down to see my family (mum sis bro) all live together in my mums house with their partners and my mum and my daughter. So I cant go down on my own as I dont drive they live 180 miles away so OH takes me and my youngest to go and see them and then, he just disappears off fishing and tries to avoid being in the same room as her when they are in the house at the same time

Sorry just realised I waffled on a bit there x


----------



## Larniegh

Waffle away hun xxx In my experience of both petulant teenagers and petulant men they'll sort it in their own time. You're daughter is only 17 and she has a lot of learning to do yet about who she is and it'll take some time. Being a teenage isn't easy but I'm sure she will work through it all in her mind, and even if she may never have a close relationship again she will probably come to a place where she can be civil and accepting. The same for him, he's probably really hurting still about the whole thing and when he sees her it's gotta be like a punch in the gut for him, as I've no doubt that he loves her very much still. It must be hard for you all (and the rest of your family for that matter) so just keep your head up and tits out and keep fighting your way through it. 

xx


----------



## Karmas

Its difficult but what can you do, it will iron itself out eventually, although im not holding my breath. She will likely be off to uni next year so things will be different again then anyway. He loves her very much even if he is very angry with her although he says he wants nothing to do with her, I know different, he cant help it. She has a long time to figure out who she is and one day she will realise how things she said and did, not just affected her but, the whole family her little sister included. Up until that point they had never spent more than 4 days apart. As I said nothing more I can do for their relationship, it was making me very very ill and I have to put myself first at the moment they are both aware of that and understand why especially with the IVF. (K knows we are waiting to start treatment, I spoke to her last year about it when we started the other cycle) 

Other than that we just leave them both too it, dont really have much other choice though lol


----------



## Larniegh




----------



## MadameG

Karmas we've had awful trouble with DH's sons over the years - both ended up living with neither us nor their mum in the end - but as they've got older, thinks have got slowly better. They're still not perfect, but it's as a massive change from them all turning their backs on each other. The boys really needed time to mature and learn who they are and how to deal with life. As you say, just keep your relationships going and it may change in time. I have found that bruised male pride and hurt takes the longest to heal, as they bury their emotions far too easily   xxxxxx

....transfer is on Thursday ladies  xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Karmas I do remember lovely. I can imagine it must of been hard but you're doing the right thing that's best for all involved lovely. Families and friends eh they can be a funny old bunch. I have a very small circle as you all know. But tbh I'm ok with it. Defo not going to stress myself over it anymore that's for sure. Xxxx

Madame g come on transfer !! So close , it's the same day I have my scan  so happy for you lovely Xxxx

Pollita that's fantastic 27 ! Wow and they are all yours which is also a lovely thought as you can have lots of  siblings  Xxxx

Larniegh so glad af has turned up lovely, mw went ok. I need to got back in 4 weeks time as I'm classed as high risk. So lots of mw appointments. Cake sounds good, in fact it sounds soooo good. Darn it all I can think about is food. I'm avoiding going shopping for food as I will get loads of crap I really shouldn't eat. But id rather this than the sickness God that was awful. Xxxx


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies sorry just to treatment has been delayed by 2 weeks cos of the other lady feeling a bit upset as want treatment  done by Xmas


----------



## Karmas

Trina why would she be upset? and if she wanted it by xmas why would they delay wouldnt they want it quicker? Its not exactly fair that you have to just go along with the change imo or do you mean she doesnt want it over xmas? 

Thanks Larniegh x 
Madame yup what can we do really, she will be 18 in April and there is still so much more to come I just know it lol I know OH wishes things could go back to them just even having a conversation but he is still at the stage where its all her fault and she is at the stage where she is 'over it' apparently so what will be will be. Dont get me wrong its screwed up all my dreams as we were a real close family, 16 of us for xmas dinner etc and now that wont happen it makes me feel quite sad. I keep joking with the OH and telling him the 3rd times a charm and maybe #3 will be the perfect child (who am I kidding haha) 
Cant believe your transfer is nearly here!! whoo hoo it seems to have gone quickly - well for the ones not having treatment but then it drags when its your turn

Flutter - good for you hun dont let it bother you x


----------



## trina123

I'm upset hun as won't have ec till December now and might be more delays pill scan again but not till the the 3rd of November then start jabs 14th don't no why it's so long just feel like it's not going to happen


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Trina I'm sorry that you've been messed about  :-( it's hard when you have to match two people. You have to believe that it's just the right thing at he right time xx


----------



## MadameG

Trina so sorry that this cycle is having a bumpy start. Hope that you can plan a few things thoughout October to take your mind off it all   Xxxx

Karmas I actually started this treatment on the 16th August, so it has dragged a bit, believe me! Just got the nerve wracking thaw week to get through now. Well thaw morning really on Thursday...What day did you stop the tablets? xxxx

Flutter thanks lovely   Exciting day on Thursday then!! Xx

Pollita how are you doing this morning?? Xxx

Hope everyone else is good - peeing down with rain here! 

Did my trigger last night and (because I'm an addict with a stack of cheapies) found that just two and a half hours later I had a faint line on a test, certainly gets into the bloodstream fast! X


----------



## pollita

Hi ladies

Just a quick one - I'm in shock right now. 27 eggs, 22 mature, only 2 fertilised overnight with icsi....what?! I just...I just don't know what to say or think. I know the odds of them being able to freeze anything are slim to nil now and this cycle has likely been a bust.


----------



## MadameG

Pollita......no words at all. Sending so much love and praying that those two are golden    ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## kmurph83

Pollita - I'm so, so, sorry, don't know what else to say, I've got everything crossed for those two. Xxx


----------



## Karmas

Polita - im so sorry about those results hun what was their explanation? Your using DS arnt you ? Surely with icsi there should have been a lot more. You never know hun those 2 may be your future twins! Will you ask them to put both back in? ARGH im so angry for you 
Treat yourself to something naughty before ET, we are all here for you xx  

Madame - Blimey that is a long cycle! You dont realise how many days it is until you look back. I stopped the pills 2 days ago now so still just waiting and waiting and waiting ...................did I mention the waiting lol 

Just wondering if any of you have thought about telling your friends you had IVF once you get your bfps - im not sure if we will or not


----------



## pollita

They said that my eggs were very sticky and hard to penetrate but they managed to do icsi on them all but when they went in this morning and checked the embryoscope only two showed signs of fertilisation. I'm heartbroken. This was it for me, I can't afford another cycle and with those numbers I thought I'd have enough for a transfer at least. 

My eggs were sticky on my second cycle, and none of the 4 which fertilised made it to day 5 then. No mention of sticky eggs on my first IVF cycle Aug 15 where I got pregnant though. 

No, no transfer possible because I have so many eggs collected and am at risk of ohss apparently. 

I'm just lost. This really is it for me. Thank you ladies xx


----------



## Karmas

Aw Huni you never know they may surprise you and go to blast, are they going to allow the others to carry on and see what happens? A couple more may have fertilised.
I did read something about sticky eggs and the trigger shot when having synthetic HCG - so that may be worth mentioning to them if you do decided to go again.
Take some time and be kind to yourself we are here hun x


----------



## MadameG

Pollita I have everything crossed for you - this journey is so tough and unfair. Perhaps if you are well enough on Monday they may let you transfer   Lots and lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Politta I'm so sorry :-( is there any chance that they could still fertilise through the day? It only takes 1 remember so lets hope that they make it to blast and freeze ok x would they let you run the risk of OHSS and transfer anyway in these circumstances?  sending you massive hugs hunny xxxx


----------



## beckha

Just nipping on at work. Pollita I'm so sorry to see your news. Are they going to do a 2dt? Thinking of you.


----------



## fluttershy1983

Pollita I'm absolutely devastated for you, this is such a horrible horrible time for you. I'm speechless as to what to say or do. I'm really gutted for you lovely. I'm hoping these two continue to grow strong for you lovely. Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pollita

Thanks all. I really am so heartbroken  

Beckha, no I'm not able to do a fresh transfer this month as I'm at risk for OHSS, which just puts another hurdle in the way as any embryos need to reach day 5 to be frozen and survive the thaw. 

I honestly cannot afford another round of IVF. This one set me back £5000 and used up all my savings and a bit of credit card. If this doesn't work then it may mean the end of the road for me. Maybe I can look into embryo donation, or adoption, in years to come. 

Really wish I didn't have to work today


----------



## beckha

I'm so so sorry. I'm sending you a big hug. This is basically what happened to me second fresh cycle. Only 2 embryos and had to freeze due to hydro on day 5. We ended up with a top grade blast frozen xxx


----------



## pollita

Thanks again everyone. I've spent the whole day crying   Just so sad over it.


----------



## trina123

Aww pollita hunot so sorry I hope they can freeze them sending hugs xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh hun I'm so sorry  you didn't deserve this on top of it all!! Let's hope these two are strong and make it to day 5 just fine xx


----------



## djjim22

Pollita - I know there are no words that are going to make you feel better but thinking of you lots. If the powerful power of our lovely fertility friends thoughts are anything to go by we will wish those little two embryos to blast so they can be frozen and transferred next month. Would they not consider freezing them on day 2/3 and going to blast once thawed? I've got everything crossed those little two embryos are fighters for you. Sending masses of hugs.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pollita

Thank you all. I've read your messages and they've helped. I've been at a wedding today (not recommended after ec, I feel like death)

A called me from the clinic earlier to see how I was doing and to say how sorry she was for the poor result. One of the fertilised eggs is doing what it's meant to be but she didn't mention the second so I'm guessing it's not doing much. I pretty much begged her to let me have a transfer on Monday, said I knew the risks but I just wanted to try but she said no. 

I've no hope for them sadly. It's just how I deal with things - I'd rather think the worst and be pleasantly surprised than the other way around. 

After talking to my mum the next step will probably be donor eggs. I'll need to properly consider it (not just one day of grief making my choice) and it'll probably take me a few years to save for it unless my mum and her husband offer to lend me the money. 

Just so sad that it may mean I'll never have a child that's a part of me.


----------



## MadameG

Pollita   Massive hugs. These two could still be golden but I understand what you mean about expecting the worst instead. I so hope you get a very pleasant surprise, you truly deserve it. Whatever happens, you will become an amazing mummy. You've been on my mind all day and as djjim says, we are sending all the positive thoughts in the world to the embryoscope, grow embies grow! Be kind to yourself lovely, things could still turn out just fine xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beckha

I can totally understand why you're feeling like you're feeling pollita. It's a way of protecting yourself if it doesn't work out. Thinking of you.


----------



## beckha

AFM - I was going to test tomorrow but after so many symptoms like I had with my daughter I did this morning (at 2am as the dog woke me to go out). So at 6dp5dt it's a BFP here. Not even a squinter and actual line. I'm so glad we changed clinics. LWC really are amazing. This last cycle was so different to how the last 2 went at hammersmith. 2 cycles with LWC and 2 BFPs (hopefully 2 babies). Obviously early days but totally letting myself get excited. Going to enjoy it whilst I can!


----------



## Larniegh

Beckha congratulations Im really pleased for you. Hope it's a sticky one xx

Politta I'm sending you he biggest hugs ever. Whatever happens, love and parenting isn't about biology it's about what you choose to bring to the table. You're so passionate about this and I'm sure you'll make a great mum whatever happens a next. Sending fuzzy thoughts to the embryoscope for you though xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Pollita I'm devastated for you, I completely understand your way of thinking it's how I often choose to get through things too. Then when it goes well it's a nice little surprise.  Are they only assuming it's your eggs and not sperm issues ? I'm still hoping and praying your two embies continue to flourish and be the ones lovely. Xxxx
Becka huge congratulations lovely !! So nice it's worked again for you. Defo enjoy it lovely I was a complete wreck until I had a 10week scan then panicked again. But since I've been hearing it's heartbeat I've been a bit more relaxed. Xxxx


----------



## trina123

Pollita I've been thinking of you I'm still praying they will be the golden ones hugs to you xxxxx beckha huge congratulations  on your bfp xxx


----------



## MadameG

Congratulations Beckha!! So happy for you!!!     xxxxxxx


----------



## kmurph83

Beckha - congratulations, so happy for you.

Pollita- still got everything crossed for those two embies.

Flutter - glad you're starting to feel more relaxed now, at what point were you able to pick up a heartbeat? I'm 9 weeks today, I've got midwife on Tuesday so hoping she'll hear the heartbeats and I've booked a private scan for next weekend (9+6) but I'd like to know when I could start using the Doppler myself. Xx


----------



## beckha

Kmurph I heard my daughter on a Doppler at 9 weeks exactly. The MW doesn't usually do it till at least 16 weeks.


----------



## kmurph83

Cheers Beckha, time to borrow my sisters Doppler then and start searching! X


----------



## fluttershy1983

Kmurph some ladies hear it earlier than others I tried early on and failed and completely worried myself but I tried again after my 10weeks 3 scan and found it so it really does vary plus I have a backwards tilting uterus so can be a bit tricky. A little trick for you is aim as low to the public bone as possible, mine is slightly to the left but some find it clearly on the right. But please don't panic if you can't hear it lovely. Xxxxx


----------



## Karmas

Polita - I think lots of us do the same if you prepare yourself for the bad then when the good happens its a bonus, never expect anything never be disappointed. I think its a way of protecting ourselves.
Just take some time for you hun and dont rush into anything just yet, sending lots of positive thoughts to those little embies, will they consider freezing them early? 
Wait until your follow up see if you are able to make some changes to improve the egg quality and also look into the synthetic triggers making eggs sticky.

Beckha - huge congrats hun, did you say you were at liverpool womens ? Is that an nhs clinic or private?

AFM- Still waiting for AF  starting to be a little concerned now tbh my natural AF is now over 23 days late. Have been very emotional recently too on the verge of tears and cant put my finger on why
Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## MadameG

Karmas AF normally pops up around five days after stopping the tablets, she won't be long lovely  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Karmas

On day 4 today I think so she better be here soon


----------



## MadameG

If not we'll have to round up the AF lynch mob  xxx


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Pollita I am so sorry you are still having a rubbish time with everything else that has gone on recently!! I really hope they both make it to day 5 and can be frozen!! Keeping everything crossed for you! If you can't have ET why not get yourself a nice bottle of wine, curl up and watch a sad film like the notebook or P.S I love you and get all those tears out!! Sending you big hugs my lovely xxxxxx

Beckha that's fantastic new congratulations!! Xx

Larniegh how are you, have u started jabbing yet (keep forgetting where everyone is) xx

Madame how's things? Xx

Flutter how is the bump coming along? Xx

Trina, kmurph & Karmas hope you're all ok too! 

Sorry if I have missed anyone it's a nightmare trying to catch up on my phone! 

AFM first follie scan in the morning and I'm feeling so much better after jabbing all week! I have noticed that my hair is falling out though, in the shower this morning it was just coming out in clumps, I do have unbelievably thick hair so I honestly don't mind but have anyone of you had this before? Xxx


----------



## Karmas

Madame I dont know what you did but AF just showed up! Whoo hoooo

Fuzzy when I was taking meds last time, my hair was the same. I would run my hands through it when it was wet and would get loads come out, I think I read it was a side effect of the hormones, so unless its leaving bald patches I wouldnt worry too much.

So for me tomorrow is day 1 yes?


----------



## MadameG

Karmas if you have red flow today then I would count today as day one, but just ask your clinic - WOOOHOOOOOOO!! Must have been my threats  xxxx

Fuzzy I'm good thanks, just praying that my Frosties survive the thaw.... I had really dry hair on my first cycle xxxxzzz


----------



## Karmas

Must have been yes lol Hmm just when I wipe for now (sorry tmi) 

Coconut oil is great for hair I havent used conditioner on my hair for about 18m now, I apply it while my hair is still wet and you need about 5p in size of it rubbed in your hands and then through wet hair its amazing. I then pop it in a bun and leave it to dry then brush it through and its silky soft. I have dark shoulder length hair thats really fly away buts its worked wonders on it. It used to be really damaged through dying it but its great now


----------



## beckha

Karmas I'm at London women's clinic in Cardiff.


----------



## Larniegh

Ladies I have 5.5ml bottles of seprecur and I'm doing 0.5ml injections. So I should have finished my first bottle by my math but I haven't Is that normal?


----------



## Larniegh

Oh gosh  jumped during tonight's jab. Knocked it out of mum's hand. Scrapped across my skin and then still needed to have the injection. Hmph. Bad times. Getting big bruises now too


----------



## djjim22

Really quick one as just finished a 13 hour shift!

Pollita -thinking of you lots and hope you are doing ok.

Will catch up on everyone when I'm off on Tuesday. Karmas and Beckha I'm another LWCer here but north east, they've been absolutely fantastic with me also!xx


----------



## pollita

Thanks again all. Have been quietly pondering things today. Dreading the call tomorrow morning as I'm sure it'll be bad news  

Larneigh, Yes that's right about the suprecur. It says 5.5ml but I've always got 13 doses out of each bottle (they put a little extra in) so no need to worry x


----------



## Larniegh

I hope it's good news and not bad sweetie xx maybe ask if they'll at least scan you before giving a definitive no? 
As my mum would say, chin up and tits out,  the world keeps turning and we turn along with it. You can face whatever comes along babes xxx


----------



## pollita

Thanks. I did ask A yesterday and she said it's a definite no for this cycle  I think if I could possibly have a transfer I'd feel a bit more positive about it all because I could have them put back tomorrow, but seeing as I can't and I know they have to reach a good enough quality to freeze it just seems like a hurdle too far for them. 

Will update tomorrow x


----------



## MadameG

Pollita good luck for the call lovely, will be willing those embies on   Maybe ask if they'll freeze tomorrow instead? Xxxxx

Larneigh seconding the suprecur - there's always extra in them, just make sure you change vial after 15 days. Are you changing the jab spot each time? Make sure you never inject into a bruise xxxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies just a quick one before work!! Just wanted to wish pollita luck today!! Will be thinking about you and will be keeping everything crossed those embies hang on til day 5!! I will be checking this thread later to see how you got on!!

Hope all you ladies are ok!!


----------



## Larniegh

Pollita good luck today on the call. Xx

Madame I'm alternating left to right so never in the same spot two days in a row and then making sure it's not a bruised area. Yesterday I was just a pansy. 

Courtney lovely to hear from you. Hope everything a going well xxx

Had a sad morning today as I got up and one of my dogs had died overnight :-( was young, fit and healthy so it's a massive shock. And I don't deal with death so well these days. I suspect it will be a long day.


----------



## pollita

Thanks ladies, will let you know what the call says later. 

Larniegh, what an awful thing to wake up to. I'm so sorry. Thinking of you! x


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks hun  I could even understand it if it was the older dog, but she was young and was thinking just yesterday how full of life she was and how well she looked. It's true that you just never know when it's your time. 

Really hope the call goes ok today babes, when are you set to speak with A??


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh that's so so sad, sending you lots of love    What an awful morning, just can't imagine it xxxxxxxxxx

Pollita good luck hun   xxxxxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Pollita good luck today lovely. Praying the phone call is a good one for you. Xxxx

Larniegh I'm so so sorry lovely, that must of been horrible to wake up too  it's absolutely devastating news. Sending you lots of      sweetie xxxxx


----------



## Bonnie45

Hi guys 

Not sure if I am in the  right place. I am about to embark on egg share as the recipient. We have been matched and just waiting to start the injections. Could do with some friends to chat with as I am keeping it a secret for the moment


----------



## Larniegh

Hi Bonnie

First off, masses of good luck, I really hope your treatment is a massive success!!!

You'll find masses of support in the donor egg page, they have a similar thread like this one for the recipients. Have a look here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=551.0

We are all sharers on here so would be limited in giving you much help and support on your journey. I say this from the bottom of my heart when I tell you that I really hope that this is a success for you. As a sharer I've always said that I'm doing it more for the recipient than myself as I can only begin to imagine the heartache you've been through to get to this point. Sending warm fuzzys to your sharer's follies and I hope you both get great embies at the end of this.

Best of luck in everything moving forward xxx


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Morning ladies, 

Pollita good luck for today hunni! 

Larneigh, so sorry to hear about your dog, what a terrible shame, hope you're ok.

Madame, when will your frosties be thawed my lovely? do they have transfer booked for you?

Karmas I may try the coconut oil, I use it to clean my face at the moment as it is supposed to be great for your skin but I have naturally big thick frizzy hair which I straighten way too often! 

Hello to  everyone else hope you are all having a good day. 

AFM - First follie scan went ok this morning, I have 25 follicles, in all of your past experiences can you let me know if this is good, bad, average? a few of them were measuring 9mm!  The nurse we saw after was useless and yawned in my OH's face which we were not too impressed about, very unprofessional! I will be glad when I get to see my nurse again! xxxxx


----------



## pollita

Fuzzy, that sounds like a lot! Good crop hopefully 

No news from the clinic yet 😞 I know the embryologists make their calls before 10am so that tells me it was bad news and they have left it to the consultant to call me to break the bad news. She tends to make her calls late afternoon/early evening. 

I've resigned myself to believing it's all over anyway so my heart won't be too broken 😭


----------



## pollita

My heart...I have one frozen 3 day embryo. It's not perfect, it has some fragmentation sadly but it has the right number of cells ( 8 ) so it's gone into the freezer. The second embryo seems to have gone backwards - it made it to 5 cells (ideally 6-9 cells) but then two of the cells merged or something and became one again. They'll keep that one until day 5 just incase it needs some more time to catch up but I'm not too hopeful. 

I asked about my other eggs and the embryologist read out some of the notes on them, and they did indeed seem to be of poor quality - some were 'giant' but immature, others had defects...I think she said 8 of them tried to fertilise later, but never became embryos. 

My gut feeling (as an amateur embryologist  ) is that the medication messed it all up. I compromised on quality by having so many eggs so quickly (they grew a LOT quicker than before!) so maybe I should have been on a lower dose of menopur after all. If there is another IVF attempt I'll definitely push for a lower dose of menopur. 

Sorry, that was a lot of blabbering   This is just the first of many more hurdles, I know. Will that embryo freeze? Will it thaw? Will it get me pregnant? Chances are slim and I know it, but I suppose theres more of a chance than I had yesterday.


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Absolutely Pollita! There is hope after all, I am so happy you got something out of this cycle even though you are not at the end yet but we all know all it takes is one!!! fingers crossed that little beauty makes it all the way and roll on ET!!

This is a bloody bumpy ride isn't it this whole IVF process, thank god for forums! My best friend just text to ask how I got on this morning, my reply was, "I have 25 follicles but waiting on my forum friends advice as to what that means" lol!  

xx


----------



## Larniegh

Politta I'm pleased that they got one to a level they were happy to try and freeze! It's a start, when will you know if it's frozen ok? As for the other one give it time, sometimes they just do odd stuff. Genetics is the strangest thing ever! I have a blood group that I'm not supposed to be able to have and noone knows why!!!! So it might well try and get itself going again. 

Whatever happens make sure you have a thorough follow up for if you try again and give a go at a different drug regime. You might find that it makes all the difference. 

Fuzzy - I haven't a scooby babes!!! It would sound good to me but I've no idea. Given that you dont get an egg for every folicle that could be around 18-20 eggs maybe? Which would be perfect for a sharing cycle. When's your next scan? And how long has you been stimming now?

Thanks for all your well wishes ladies, its been a strange day and I still can't believe it. My house will be very quiet tonight as she was an absolute nightmare but I loved her dearly. Probably only realised how much so this morning.


----------



## MadameG

Pollita phew!!! So chuffed you have a GOLDEN frostie, don't you doubt that tiny bundle of cells young lady  I hope the other one catches up too lovely. Hope you have your feet up today and some special treats too.  xxxxxxx

Fuzzy sounds good so far, hopefully they will carry on moving forward as a collective. They need to be around 20mm to trigger (so that the egg is likely to be mature inside). Transfer is booked for Thursday for me and they will likely thaw them that morning as they are day five blasts   XXXX

Larneigh sendings you lots of hugs. Such a shock for you. I also have a pain in the backside woof but I do love her to bits really xxxxx


----------



## Bonnie45

Thanks for the link.

Lots of luck to everyone sharing. Without sharers I wouldn't have this chance to try for a baby.

Bonnie


----------



## fluttershy1983

Oh Pollita that's great news you have a frostie, I will keep hoping and praying your other embies continues to grow. Xxxx


----------



## kmurph83

Pollita - great news that you've got one frosty, hope the other catches up.

Larneigh- so, so sorry about your dog, it's devastating news.

Fuzzy - follicles sound good, do you know when you are scheduled for EC?

Madame - Good luck for Thursday, how many are you having put back?

Sorry for any I've missed, hope you're all doing ok xx


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Larniegh 18-20 eggs would be great I really hope I get that many!! will you be taking the dog to the vets to find out why she died? 

Kmurph next scan is Wednesday with egg collection the following week, I'm hoping the Monday to be honest!! 

Madame Eeeekkk how exciting!! I will keep everything crossed for you! 

Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Thanks Fuzzy  good luck for Wednesday xxx

Kmurph going for two as long as they both thaw okay   xxxx


----------



## kmurph83

Exciting Madame, you could be joining me with twins!

Good luck for Wednesday Fuzzy xx


----------



## beckha

I'm so glad you've got one in the freezer pollita!

AFM went to gp this morning as OHSS symptoms. Went to GP and he called an ambulance as I was tachycardic. Spent morning in A&E and now on gynae ward. They did a beta which was 123 which is good for 7dp5dt. Will see if I can convince them to do me one on Wednesday too maybe.


----------



## Larniegh

Take care of yourself Beckha, you staying in? 

Madame twins would be amazing!! Exciting times xx


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh I hope you and Kmurph are right     xxxx

Beckha hope you feel better very very soon lovely, at least you are in the right place now. Make sure they keep you hydrated (unlike my doctor who wanted me to desicate  ). Great news on the beta! Xxxx


----------



## beckha

Yes Larneigh I've been admitted for the foreseeable. They want to scan me tomorrow. 

Madame they didn't let me drink all day then changed their mind at like 1pm. Must've done some googling. Haha.


----------



## pollita

Beckha, did I even congratulate you?! I definitely did in my head but whether it came out of my fingers I'm not sure  CONGRATULATIONS! I'm so sorry to hear you're stuck in hospital. How bad are your symptoms? Hopefully you can make a speedy recovery and the ward doesn't drive you bonkers xx

Larniegh, how are you doing this evening lovely? Big hugs! It must have been an awful day for you x

Madameg, not long to go now, eek! x

To all I've missed, hello hello hello! Hope you're all ok. 

I've spent today (and all weekend really!) applying for part-time jobs. Winter is really quiet, I only have 2 more weddings until March, so the plan is to work my bum off as much as I can during the winter and earn a few thousand to cover future treatment. Feeling a bit more positive now I have a plan. 

My mum and I have made a list of questions to ask my consultant when I see her next so I can get some answers. Then I'll have to decide whether to stick with the same clinic for my next cycle (if I need one, hopefully not!) or whether to go somewhere else. Someone PMed me to highly recommend ARGC in London...until I found out they charge £24k a cycle   Not in this lifetime!


----------



## Larniegh

Beckha glad you're in the right place x

Politta that's a very good idea. I know you've considered lwc, would you give them a shot if it came to it? I really hope it doesn't though. I know you've been happy with CRGW in the past. X


----------



## Cortneywils

Poliita, that's brill they've frozen one and the other one is a strong little fighter and will hang in there for a few
more days!! Stay strong Hun!! That's good your mums helping you with questions I bet she now understands how much you want this so bad!! Wow that is a lot of money!!

Larneigh, I'm so sorry about your poor doggy! Same thing happened with my cat she was only 7 months old when I found her dead on my bathroom floor- so sad!!  

Beckha, omg lovely!! Hope they're looking after you!! Congrats on the beta!!

Madameg, yay on et date not long now!!

Kmurph, congrats on your twins!

Fluttershy!! Hope you and bump are well!!

Fuzzyduck, that's an amazing amount of eggs!!


----------



## DisneyJL

Hi everyone, I've been following the thread when I've had time to read through. Just thought I'd give a quick update on our cycle after being quiet for a while...

So DP started 150 menopur on 21/09, first scan to check follicles on 26/09 - follies growing well but small shadow spotted on screen - ?polyp. Another scan done on 28/09 - again, follies all growing well but still a query over the shadow being a polyp, or maybe just a 'fold' in the lining (the clinic were just keeping an eye). 3rd scan on 30/09 - follies nearly there but not quite ready, continue with 150 menopur that night, 112.5 Sat, & 75 Sun. The nurse performing scan said she was pretty sure it was a polyp, and that it would just mean having to freeze any embryos that we get & having the polyp removed before having a transfer. A bit disappointing but at least recipient won't be affected (and hopefully she will get some good embies!) Final scan this AM - appeared to be 2 polyps present now, so transfer def won't be going ahead as planned. 27 follicles counted - 12 that are 17mm & above (which is apparently what they look for). Trigger shot taken at 22:30, and E/C booked for Wednesday.

Sorry for long-winded post! Will update with result after collection, and reply to individual posts. 
Take care all. J x


----------



## Larniegh

Sounds like you'll get a good haul J and in fairness with 27 follies they'd possibly have wanted to do a freeze all anyway because of OHSS risks. Hope your EC goes well today and you partner can enjoy a day free of needles! Tell her she's a hero for making it


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies  sorry sorry been moving pollita  so happy you have one to freeze and praying your second one can to xx madam how long left ? Lanleigh  so sorry about your dog xxx beckha get well soon hun xxx disney that's great news x hi to fuzzy duck and anyone else I've missed xxx afm I'm on a pill break for a week just going to spend October  sorting my new house out then hope I can start treatment next month xxx


----------



## MadameG

How are you all doing tonight ladies? Xx

Pollita how are you feeling? Have you side stepped the dreaded ohss?

Larneigh hope the house isn't feeling too strange   Are you doing something to remember her? Xx

Disney sounds like things are going really well by how annoying about the polyps. Good luck tomorrow   xxxxx

Cortney hope you're doing well lovely, how long do you have left? Xx

Beckha   so crazy, especially as ohss guidelines are so established. If you (were not going through IVF and) had a dicky heart that was causing oedema, then yes, reduced fluid intake...but not when you have a cause like ohss! How are you feeling today? Xx

Trina enjoy your nesting  xxx

Afm only two more sleeps to go until the transfer, just got to hope those Popsicles thaw   xxxz


----------



## pollita

Madameg, tomorrow!!!!! So excited for you lovely. Yes I seem to have avoided ohss (unless it can still take hold? Not sure!)

Larniegh, how are you doing? Hope you're ok. Not long to baseline scan now

Beckha, hope you're improving and feeling better. Have they let you go home yet?

Trina, good luck with the move and unpacking/settling in

Hello to everyone else - am on my phone so it's hard to go back further!

My second embryo didn't make it (no change from Monday) so it's just one in the freezer. Have applied for about 20 jobs but not heard back from any yet. Fingers crossed I get something, even if it's just a Christmas temp job to help pay for IVF#4


----------



## Larniegh

Sorry about embie 2 hun. But one is better than none at all!!! Hope you get some work, there's a few bits and bobs about depends what you're after,  so fingers crossed. Pleases the OHSS seems to have abated. All just as well. Any idea how soon you can aim for the FET?? 

I'm off to baseline this afternoon. So hoping to add in stimms tonight. It's all getting a bit real! Fingers crossed everything is all OK x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Larniegh good luck today lovely xxx

Madame g tomorrow is the day Wahooooo !! How are you feeling ? Xxxx

Trina sorry your treatment has been delayed, hope you're able to start again soon. Xxxx

Pollita so sorry your other embies didn't make it lovely.  good luck with the job hunting. just a thought care homes are in huge demand for workers rates of pay aren't too bad either lovely. you can choose nights or days too xxxx

Disney I hope the polyp removal goes ok for your other half. Will you be doing FET in the new year ? Xxxx

Courtney how are you lovely ? Hope you're doing well and your baby boy is doing good too ! Me and bump are doing great thank you lovely Xxxx


Fuzzy good luck for today lovely Xxxx

Beckha I hope you get well soon lovely, that must be bloody horrendous to go through Xxxx


AFM scan tomorrow, not feeling too nervous just yet as I hear it's little heartbeat everyday  but I'm a little scared that something might be wrong with little one :/ trying to remain positive  xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Hey ladies hope you are all doing well 

Polita - sorry about embie #2 but it only takes one hun! I have a cousin who is a wedding planner (depending what area you cover) I may be able to pass on your contact details she may be able to put some work your way. Or you could offer different kinds of photos (not sure if you do that already like pet portraits or similar)

Madame - Whoo hoo you excited yet?

Larneigh - So sorry about your dog  Good luck for baseline today, your a day behind me!

AFM - Had scan yesterday was literally a 5 minute appointment had to ask the nurse to tell me how many follies were there and she only gave me the amount on the right and said oh yeah you have a few on the left, wow thanks for that detailed medical explanation! Although she did say to me oh yes classic of PCOS you have lots of follies around the outside of your ovaries, apparently last time I didnt have pcos! Even though I had my diagnosis 3 yrs ago! ARGH they are doing my head in already.
Also didnt show me how to inject the bemfola pen thingies so had to figure that out on my own! And oh how did I forget the burn of the menopur! So 2 injections a night for me, great eh as if 1 wasnt enough for a needle phobic, they have me on 150iu of a mix of menopur and bemfola. Back in for a scan on Saturday although not sure of the time but its going to be around 8am so thats a 5am start for us! Anyone know if its normally that long for the first scan ?Considering my canceled cycle, I thought they would have monitored me more closely!  
Already thinking about my options if this one dont work. Hubby was a bit miffed with me as im not 'excited' to be jabbing myself yeah right thats the bloody highlight of any needle phobics day! Then he says oh think of the possible outcome! ****, if I wasnt thinking of the outcome that needle wouldnt even come out the packet let alone go in my skin! Maybe im just hormonal. He is SO excited about it maybe working that he keeps saying oh if it works blah blah yeah well what if it dont


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies remind me never to move again lister have put me on a 7 day pill break pollita sorry about the second one but as the others have said it only takes one praying it's the lucky one for you xxx larniegh  good luck with the scan madam great news have everything crossed for you xx karmas I know it's hard my hubby was the same but it's good to have a positive  one as I was always so negative  xx afm feel like I'm getting nowhere with unpacking with a toddler to x


----------



## MadameG

Quickie from me- 

Karmas first folly scan after baseline is normally around five days at my clinic, so sounds like you are having extra monitoring  normally every other day after that. Good luck! Gotta love the jabbing xxxxxx

Pollita so sorry about number two, hope you hear from some jobs soon xxx

Larneigh good luck! Say hello to my embies for me xxxxx

Flutter     xxx

Love to all - compulsively checking my phone at work, waiting for the call xxxx


----------



## MadameG

....literally called as soon as I pressed post. 2pm tomorrow     xxxxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh karma I'm sorry you're having such a rough time. You are probably just hormonal but that's a totally valid way to feel! And none of us enjoy the injections. Im eager to get Stimming but only so it can all be done!! I'm feeling terrified of the whole rest of it though. Especially if I don't respond or don't get pregnant. I think I've overly. invested in the assumption it will work now. Just take it easy and see how it goes. I'd defo consider moving if it becomes necessary though as your clinic aren't exactly warm and fuzzy are they?!

Flutter good luck tomorrow and I hope your OH bangs you like crazy after. That man has some self control!!! Xxx

Madame I'll send on some warming up vibes for you!!! Super exciting times ahead! Xx


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Hi everyone, 

Pollita I'm sure that little Frostie will work wonders for u, it's a shame number two didn't make it but you still have more than you expected a few days ago so that's positive! Good luck on the job hunt too!! 

Larniegh good luck for baseline I'm sure everything will be fine, the days seem to have flown past for me since my baseline hope they do for you too! 

Karmas I completely get how you feel, I'm lucky my other half hasn't got overly excited and has kept himself and me very grounded throughout, if he hadn't been like this then we could have had a fatality in our house with how emotional i was! My first follie scan was 6 days after baseline so I think your appointment is about right, good luck with the jabs the things we have to go through will never be understood by our other halves but we all feel your pain lovely xx

Flutter, will this be your 12 week scan? I'm excited for you, I am sure everything will be fine xx

Madame Eeeeekkk I really hope the morning doesn't drag for you, I hope everything goes well! Let the countdown begin! X

Hi to anyone I've missed! 

AFM follie scan #2 went ok, now on day 9 of stimms taking 300iu of menopur and my 20ish follies are ranging between 7 and 12mm, lining is now 9mm too they think collection will be Tuesday / Wednesday next but will confirm Friday morning! I have a feeling the week will really drag, I can actually feel my ovaries now and I'm starting to get uncomfortable so Lord knows how I will feel by next week! Xxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Madame g those babies will be the ones. Sending positive defrosting vibes your way lovely  xxxx

Fuzzy glad scan went well today, not long now lovely ! Ah I was quite lucky I didn't feel anything till the day of my ec. So I feel for you I really do. Hoping this week goes smoothly for you. Xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Hi ladies just a quick one. All good at baseline and I'm on 150 menopur for now. Needles are bigger though which is making me feel queasy as anything :-( and Y was bloody all doom and gloom when I mentioned about losing Tathan in February and didn't give me any real comfort or reassurance that it wouldn't happen again. Feel totally stressed now


----------



## Larniegh

Sorry for the me post.


----------



## MadameG

Aw Larneigh     I'm sure she didn't mean to be - it was a totally freak occurance and you were so so unlucky hunny, I'm sure it won't happen again as you will be so heavily monitored  . The menopur needles are bigger but you will soon get used to them (or learn to tolerate them!), I had a total melt down the first night I did menopur as I wouldn't let DH push it in all the way and it all leaked out again   breathe, feet up, blanket up and have faith in your exciting future xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Flutter and the gang, thanks lovelies  xxxx

Fuzzy I remember the mega ovaries well. Make sure you take it easy so those boulders aren't swinging about too much  maybe plan something easy like a cinema trip over the weekend? Xxx

Got my orange fertility blanket on and I have sent DH off to do a cooked breakfast for dinner   feel a bit odd about tomorrow as I will be on my lonesome for the transfer, feels a bit unreal! Xx


----------



## Larniegh

Thank you madame xx I needed to hear that. Mum is good with jabs so she's doing a Stella job of it. Not sure I'd be able to do it myself. 

How many embies are being warmed up for you tomorrow??  Everything crossed xxx


----------



## pollita

Larniegh, glad you're ready to start stims! The menopur needles really aren't that bad I promise - just pinch extra hard and then the skin is easier to prick  I too had a little freak out the first time I saw the needle

Sorry that you didn't get any comfort - she wouldn't have meant it as she's lovely, but I know how you feel, it's just not what you needed to hear or have happen. As Madameg said, it won't happen again - you found out why it unfortunately happened to Tathan but this time they really will be on top of you the whole pregnancy making sure all is well!

Madameg, wahay! Good luck tomorrow - I'll be sending you lots of good thoughts


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh anytime hunny   Two little blasts are coming out of stasis in the morning - eek! Xxx

Pollita thanks chicken, send them over! Glad to hear you are feeling physically well  xXxx


----------



## Larniegh

Sending warming thoughts madame! 

I plan to be annoying and neurotic next time and demand at least fortnightly swabs and bloods. They only want to do swabs 4 weekly at the minute and no bloods at all. Which seems pointless when infection takes hold so fast. Anyway now I'm being doom and gloom. Ugh!!! I'm getting myself together with a cuppa now and gonna get gbbo on.

Love you guys so much xxx


----------



## MadameG

❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Madame having two back in is so exciting, are you hoping for twins? Xx

Larniegh i completely get why you would be frustrated with them if certainly be a diva to get more reassurance from them but do try and stay positive lovely and the days will fly by!! 

Flutter how did u relieve the pain with yours? Paracetamol isn't doing much here! I generally get pains when I ovulate anyway but this is bloody intense! My OH is working away today and tomorrow so I'm feeling super sorry for myself and can't sleep because there is a constant pain in my left ovary!! It has had all day to ache like this but waits till I'm exhausted and trying to sleep! 

Sorry for the rant I am clearly overtired and losing the will to live, I now also have a fly buzzing around my bedroom aahhhhh!!! 

Xx


----------



## MadameG

Fuzzy get the fly swatter out     Perhaps try a heat pack for the pain and make sure you take it easy, keep bending to a minimum. I'm hoping for a bfp xxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Fuzzy try a hot water bottle or something like that. And loads of water which I'm sure you're doing anyway. Try and lay in way thay gives your ovaries room. Is cocodamol ok on stimms? I know it's ok in pregnancy but ibuprofen isn't. So maybe try that? Or ring your clinic to ask. Xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Also. I have twinges in the ovary closest to last night's stimms injection. It's not nice


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

I survived the night ladies, a midnight phone call with the OH who was very sympathetic and then told me to man up did the trick! I feel like such a big tit!! Lol!! 

Madame good look for today I will be clock watching and thinking about you!! Xxx

Larniegh I had taken paracetamol and they seem to have settled down this morning! I will sit at my desk all day and not bend and get plenty of fluids down me! How many days are you jabbing for the full 12? Xx

How is everyone else doing this morning? Xx


----------



## kmurph83

Good luck for today Madame xx


----------



## Larniegh

Hey fuzzy, at the minute its 12 days minimum. So I started last night and EC is booked in for week starting 17th. First scan is on Monday. Then maybe Wednesday and defo Friday. Hoping to do EC on the 17th!!! Glad you felt better after! 

Madame best of luck for today!!!!!


----------



## pollita

Happy FET day madameg 🎉🎉🎉


----------



## MadameG

Thanks ladies   Love you all xxxxx eek I think they'll be it of the freezer now   xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Are they set to call you before you set off hun? Everything crossed for you. xx


----------



## MadameG

Nope, will update when I arrive   Moseying round the retail park now and going to grab some lunch xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Fuzzy Defo second what the others have said about a hot pack. And paracetamol and plenty of water lovely. Xxxx

Madame g Eeek not long now super excited for you lovely Xxxx

Larniegh that's so close now ! I bet you can't wait lovely. If you want bloods and swabs you can have them especially after what you have been through. They can't refuse and if they do they need good purpose to refuse which they don't have. I only have the pee sample tested but so far so good it's not come up again apparently so I just get it checked every 4 weeks - when I see my midwife. Xxxx

AFM scan went well but was a bit rushed though, she put me at 12w6d then 're did it to 13 weeks her measurements were all over the place but baby was a lazy bugger I had to jump around to get it to move. She told me to go by my ivf dates as they are more accurate. But all is looking good. I had the blood tests too the nurse said no news is good news. So hopefully I won't hear anything till I see my midwife. We have booked a private one for the end of October to get the sex for the gender reveal party.  so glad to get to this milestone xxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Madame Eeeek! Cant wait to hear that you're out and it's on board! 

Flutter - my scan changed a few days throughout. Apparently they have to use two different types of measurement depending on what size baby is. That's how they explained it to me before. Glad that everything is going well for you though xx


----------



## MadameG

Not in until 2pm Larneigh but I'm loving your optimism  xxxxx

Flutter great news!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## pollita

Good luck Madameg (it's 2pm, may your embryos be sticky!) xx

Flutter, amazing news on your scan, so pleased for you x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you ladies means a lot to me. So relieved that's for sure  Xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Home and PUPO with our two gorgeous blasts 😊 Binge washing comedy DVD's now, let the 2ww commence! xxx


----------



## pollita

So excited for you! Hope this is it xx


----------



## Larniegh

Whoop whoop!!!! Amazing news babes. X


----------



## MadameG

Whoops, WATCHING DVDs! I'm not giving them all a bath, that really would be a strange 2ww ritual  

Thanks ladies, they thawed really well and one of them was squeezing out of it's shell already, so I can only hope. They are so lovely there, you'll be in good hands my little Welsh clinic babes. They said to take it easy and eat lots of chocolate tonight - now that I can do   Xxx

Flutter I am so pleased to hear about your fabby scan and that party idea sounds awesome  xxx

How's everyone else doing? Xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Wahooooo so so pleased for you both Madame g, I hope the 2ww goes smoothly. This time next year you'll have your hands full my lovely  xxxxxxx

Thank you ! It is such a good feeling you will feel it soon lovely, keep positive and indulge in that chocolate and laugh till you cry  xxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

That's just amazing news hun!! The one that was hatching it super extra amazing. So so excited. When is otd? Stimms #2 done. 11 max to go (all going well)


----------



## DisneyJL

Evening all, hope all is well. Nice to log on & read some good news!   

Madame: Sending lots of telepathic glue to those embies! Hope the 2ww doesn't drag too much for you.

Flutter: Glad your scan went ok & baby is doing well. Look forward to hearing if it's pink or blue! & yes, we will now be having FET which will likely be sometime in the new year once the polyps have been removed.

Larneigh: Hope stimms is treating you nicely, & I'm sure nothing was meant by the lack of empathy from the nurse, & as you said - just push for anything you're worried about & let them know if you're not happy about anything.

Fuzzy: Hope you're feeling better now, as Larney said a heat pad/hot water bottle & loads of water is what helped my DP.

Pollita: Sorry to hear about your second embie not making it to the freezer, but one is better than none - & it's obviously a resilient one to get that far! 

Trina: I don't envy you - we moved a couple of months ago & it's so stressful!!! Hope you're settling in ok.

Sorry if I've missed anyone! AFM, DP had eggs collected yesterday - we got 7 mature, of which 5 fertilised. The clinic are going to ring on Monday to let us know how many make it to the freezer.   I had a glance at the CRGW forum earlier - looks like we're taking over!  

Take care all, J x


----------



## MadameG

Disney woohoo to those embies! Hope she is resting up well. Yep, we are the Welsh massive (although I'm a stowaway from the other side of the bridge)   thank you, glue received 😊 XXXX

Larneigh if you look on my profile pic at the bottom on the right embie, you can just see him squeezing out, although it hasn't uploaded very clearly. Otd is the 19th.....  Fab news on marching on through the stims, did it go okay? I'm really struggling with getting my lubion jabs through the skin and its roughly the same needle as menopur   xxxx 

Flutter crying with laughter = done      xxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Ahhhhhh look at that. Whoop!!! Bloody incredible really isn't it!?!?! The needles are going in fine thankfully. I'm living in hope that I'll be having Ec on the Monday but itll probably be the Wednesday. Just gotta soldier through x

Disney good haul. Hope they freeze ok. Did I mention it's all incredible?!?


----------



## MadameG

Even more incredible that we can freeze embryos - makes my mind boggle that they have been five days old for the last 9 months   xxxx


----------



## DisneyJL

Thank you for the kind messages!

Oh wow, what an amazing picture Madame!  We're lucky to live 10-15 mins drive from the clinic. DP is resting up - she's a lot better today after a bit of a rough night with cramps, bless her. I felt so helpless!

& Larneigh, our e/c was originally booked for the Monday, but then ended up being Wednesday. Will be thinking of you next week. 

J x


----------



## Larniegh

Oh don't say that!!!! Im not patient enough for that nonsense. If my ovaries know what's good for them they'll play ball!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Disney fab news on the embies ! Have they said when your dp can have the polyps removed ? Xxxx


Madame g that's an awesome pic, come on embies keep growing nice and strong  xxxxx

Larniegh Wahooooo ! 11 to go you can do it lovely. Ec is so close now and you'll be having et before you know it  xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks hun. Certainly hope so. Feeling queasy again today so I'm sure that's the stimms  have my microwave monkey and plenty of water at the ready!!!


----------



## DisneyJL

Thanks flutter. They haven't said when, they will refer to the GP so they can refer her to the local hospital. A said she was going to mark it urgent in a hope that they'll see her quicker. Fingers crossed it won't be too long, but we've got in our heads it'll be a few months till the actual treatment.

Larneigh, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that e/c will be Monday, I'm guessing you'll find out today? At least if it is Wednesday you'll have a couple more days for those follies to grow. We had 12 at the scan on Monday, then by Wednesday they got 16 good ones, but 1 wasn't mature. So just remember that if it is Wednesday, but if it does end up being Monday you won't have to wait an agonising 2 more days, lol! So it's win-win really.  

J x


----------



## Larniegh

Heya Disney, it's not next week it's the week after. So I have scan on Monday to see if I'm responding ok. I have funny feelings around my ovaries so I'm assuming that it's doing stuffs. I should have a better idea when EC will be. D said that it'll probably be on the Wednesday when I had treatment planning, and in my mind, I think slow and steady will make bigger more mature eggs rather than risking big immature eggs. But it'll be what it'll be! 

Hope the polyps are dealt with nice and quickly!!!


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies have no WiFi  yet so trying to catch up madam congratulations  on being pupo xx flutter great news on your scan x disney glad ec went well and dp is resting x larniegh not long now if they have any worries this time round they might give you a stitch x hi to everyone else afm pill break ends tomorrow x


----------



## DisneyJL

Oh, I see Larneigh - got my wires crossed! Yeah, you're right about slow & steady, DP was on 150lU for the whole time, until the final w/e when she took 112.5 the Saturday, & 75 the Sunday & Monday. Then trigger shot was 22:30 Monday night.

Thanks Trina, enjoy last day of pill break!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi girls how are we all doing? 

Pollita so sorry to hear about your fertilisation but really glad you have 1 frostie out of it...hope your looking after yourself hun xxx

Madame yay your pupo really hope it works for you this time fingers crossed xxx

Larniegh omg things are finally moving so happy for you xxx

Trina hope your well glad things are progressing xx

Disney well done on ec hope you have a good call about fertilisation xx

Fluttershy yay so glad to hear your scan went well 13 weeks that's brilliant xx

Fuzzy hope your well xx

Afm had my appointment with the embryologist today and she seemed really happy with all our embryos and is confident that they should go on to make a baby but who knows we aren't doing fet until January so I'm just waiting until then which is frustrating but I haven't got the funds before Xmas and I don't want Xmas to be sad if it doesn't  work can't wait to get back to it all xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy! I think about you all the time so it's lovely to hear from your! I totally understand why you're waiting for the FET and that the embryologist is confident! Will you aim to transfer 1 or 2 in January? Have you been cycling ok? 

It seems to have taken forever to get here and yet when I look back it's been no time at all! Hopefully it will fly now because of how often I'll be in the clinic. How I'll manage to make it to 36 weeks pregnant without it all going cuckoo in my head is another matter, but hey ho. It's a nervous time at home because if this works it'll just be so stressful every time I so much as sneeze! Would be good if I could just put my brain into hibernation mode!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh I totally understand where your coming from and it is totally normal and fine to feel that way after what happened with tathan but you know ow your body better than anyone and if there is any problems whatsoever make sure you get it checked your pregnancy should be consultant led anyway so hopefully that will help to ease your worry xx

My cycle was 4 days later than it should have  even so I think that's quite good considering some women have a nightmare after ivf...my consultant only wants 1 transferring as he is confident we will get pregnant and doesn't want to risk twins xxx


----------



## Larniegh

4 days late is pretty much bang on time considering what you've been through which is great news! You know that you should be ok for January FET. It's barely any time at all now when you think of it. Christmas always happens so quickly once we get to this part of the year, then you'll be pupo again x


----------



## pollita

Loopy, 4 days is pretty good! Last IVF my cycle was something like 50 days (ridiculous!) so I'm currently taking bets on how late _this_ one will be 

Larniegh, how are you doing today? EC will be here before you know it and jabs will be over 

Hi to everyone!

AFM I've got 2 job interviews so far - one is full time until Christmas (but in a warehouse so I'd have to delay FET until January) and the other one is part time in an office permanently, which is less money but I think I'd enjoy more. I had a good, in-depth chat with my mum today about it all, told her I'm getting a second job to pay for IVF#4. She has really turned a corner now and seems very supportive  She said if there's anything she can do to help to just ask.


----------



## Larniegh

Politta sounds promising so I hope you get the one you want. When are the interviews?  and I'm pleased that your mum is on board with you now. Defo makes it easier for you. 

Hope your cycle is back to normal soon too. Then you can plan your FET XXX


----------



## pollita

Thanks Larniegh! The warehouse interview is next Tuesday, the office interview isn't until the 26th x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita that's great news about the jobs hope you get one  good luck...lol hopefully af won't be that long again...also im so happy that you and your mom are getting on and that she is supporting you it just makes things a bit easier when you have someone there to support you xx

Larniegh I agree time does go fast at this time of year just can't wait to be pupo again xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy hey lovely! Great to see you back and that the clinic is so confident. I don't blame you for not waiting till after Christmas, I actually found it a bit miserable doing DR last year as it meant that I was waiting for Christmas to be over so that I could start stims! xxxx

Pollita fab news on the interviews and even better that your mum is being so supportive now   I am placing an AF bet of four days time just to buck the trend  xxxx

Larneigh I hope EC is sooner rather than later for you   xxxx

Trina back on the wagon for you tomorrow! Xxx

Ps, is 13 days up yet?!


----------



## Larniegh

Loopy it'll be no time at all and then you'll be pupo then preggo.  

Madame its almost been 13 days ;-) only a few days left.... Sort of. Lol. 

Otds are about 5 days after when the period would normally be due is that right? If Ec was the date of ovulation?


----------



## trina123

Hi all loopy January will be here before you know it larniegh last few jabs always drag hun but the end is in sight x madam the 2 weeks are awful are you testing early? Larniegh I showed bfp on day 6 but it's different  for everyone hi to everyone  else I'm hope this cycle has no more delays I'm just feeling really negative  need to get in the zone x


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh it's day 18 at our clinic/13dp5dt etc xxxxx looooong time xxxxxxx

Trina I don't know, I'll see how it goes. Trigger is almost out as of this morning so will have to put the test strips away... Xxx


----------



## pollita

I talk to someone who's having IUIs at one of the Care clinics, and all 3 IUIs she's been given an OTD 21 days later     3 weeks!!!!

I'm guilty of testing early though   big kudos to those of you who stick it out haha x


----------



## Larniegh

Wow 3 weeks. Blimey. I guess that's a really official answer though would expect the lack of a period to be fairly telling on IUI if its not medicated. 

Tonight's jab was odd. Struggled to get needle in but honestly couldn't feel anything at all (only the menopur) which was a bit strange. Ive heard other people have gotten tough skin after a while but to be totally insensitive seems bizarre. Not complaining though. 

Hope you're all good this evening


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Hi everyone, 

Madame how is life being PUPO? I hope u re reply taking advantage me putting your feet up!! 13 days will be over before you know it!! 

Pollita really pleased for you on the job front, you re certainly due a big dose of good luck so I have everything crossed for you! 

Loopy Hi, great to hear the embryos are looking good for you, January will come around super quick I'm sure x

Larniegh, I'm the same with menopur, I'm having 2 injections per night 150iu in each needle and I find some really hurt as the needle goes in and the menopur burns and then others I don't feel a thing, I tend to do one each side of my belly but the last few days I have been going just under my belly button and that seems fine!! How are you feeling in general? All good? Xx

Flutter did you get your wicked way with the OH after the scan or are you still on a ban? Xx

Trina, Disney and everyone else.....hi hope you are all ok! Xx 

AFM 3rd follie scan today and they counted around 30 follies I had about 20 measuring over 10mm and 12 over 12mm, got to carry on with stimms until Monday and back for another scan but they are confident EC will be Wednesday! I expect the 4 days between now and then are going to be torture but I did see my nurse today (who I haven't seen since before day 1 of DR and she gave me a big hug and said how pleased she was with the scan so that has reassured me! Xx


----------



## Karmas

Madame - Whoo hoo well done on being pupo hun, have everything crossed for you cant believe its been 9m already, embies look great. Did the consultant put up a fight when you asked for 2 to be put back? Are you going to carry on testing or going to hold out until otd?

Larniegh - Hope the side effects are easing now. Im the same with some of the jabs, it depends where they are some of the menopur ones make me feel like im injecting lava others I dont feel at all. I noticed some of you ladies seem to have different menopur jabs to me, with the needles being bigger? Mine are little yellow bottomed ones and are the same size for every different jab apart from the yellow ones seem longer than my pen ones

Flutter - great news about the scan hun maybe now you can breath a little, hope the OH has lifted you ban  

Loopy - Welcome back hun hope you are doing well, glad the embryologist is positive about the embies  

Trina - Glad things are moving forwards, how far into treatment are you, I cant keep up

Fuzzy - Great news on the scan thats a great amount, hope EC goes without a hitch 

Polita - Glad you have one on ice, good luck for the interviews. If you want my cousin's contact details just let me know and I will PM them to you im sure she may be able to put some wedding work your way  So glad you mum is totally on board now what a turn around 

AFM 1st scan today since starting jabs, certainly not feeling anywhere near as bad as last time but they scanned me on day 8 last time and this is day 5 this time. She again didnt tell me how many there were exactly   but I had a sneaky look on the scan monitor average size follie is 8cm (is it cm or mm?) she says there are about 10-12 on each side showed me the chart from last time and there is quite a bit of difference in size from the previous cycle. Had bloods done and waiting for the results to tell me if we need to up the meds but she thinks they will keep them the same. Apparently I have one 'lead' follie that is quite a bit bigger than the others, I can only assume that is the one my body would have grown naturally to release. Have to start Cetrorelix today to stop me ovulating so thats 3 yes 3 jabs a day  
Hubby is still full of 'if it works' I know he is excited and I know deep down I am too but im still really really skeptical and just cant shake the feeling no matter how hard I try. I find it difficult to stay so positive.


EDIT- Just had a call from Louise to say that already my levels are high at 2000  higher than they want them to be and i quote 'Next week is going to be a very interesting week in regards to follicle growth and blood levels its going to be a fine line' I have a feeling they will end up being a freeze all cycle  
Hope everyone is doing well, sorry to anyone I missed. Will catch up again later x


----------



## MadameG

Karmas thanks lovely 😊 No I'm on a recommendation of two put back for a couple of reasons (two failed cycles and one of the Popsicles was a c grade). Our clinic has a waiver to sign if you want to have two put back when you are only recommended one anyway. I'm not making any promises over testing/not testing, not giving myself any extra stress   the follies are definitely mm, otherwise they'd be popping out of our mouths once they got to 20cm   sounds like you are headed in the right direction, I'm sure they'll just keep an eye on you. Don't fear the freeze all either as some clinics actually think it's better for you   xxxxxx ps needles - mine came with the menopur itself as a pack with a fixed needle and barrel but have separates for lubion. 

Fuzzy sounds like you have a full basket in there. Take it easy!!! Hope you get the go ahead on Monday xxxxxxx

Larneigh mine really hurt at the mo, might have to track down some emla cream. I'm finding a heat pack is helping it dissipate faster xxxz

Pollita THREE weeks     I would be a basket case by then xxxx


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies happy to see so many of you near the end want see bfp on here x madam not long to go if your not testing early your very good I was so bad testing every day afm back on the pill today I'm abit down as my first jab was meant to be today x


----------



## pollita

AF is here already! That explains why I've been such a blubbering mess lately 😂 Roughly 6 weeks to FET


----------



## MadameG

Pollita woohooo to the early arrival!!!! Countdown time xxxxxxxx

Trina ha I'm still testing as I know there's no chance until tomorrow onwards   pee sticks away from tomorrow (she says) xx


----------



## Larniegh

Amazing news hun. Glad you're back to normal already xx when you hoping to do your FET?

Madame put the sticks away!!!! Beat to wait for a bit so you can be confident its a proper positive!  So excited for you. Xx


----------



## pollita

Pee on them all madameg, pee on them all! 😂

Larniegh, I think about 6 weeks (so long as my periods are back to normal after this IVF) although if I end up getting a job for Christmas I may have to delay FET until January as I won't be able to get time off for appointments 😞


----------



## Larniegh

Hmm. That would be a faff Politta. Maybe you'll get a job which just happens to mean you're free at 11 each day for a few hours. Haha. Either way hope it all goes well and your periods are back to normal. Nab some evening primrose oil  to help get you back on track. X


----------



## MadameG

Pollita in one go?!? But they won't all fit in the pot   xxxx

Larneigh I've been testing out the trigger, gone on one brand (I think) and just a smidgen of colour on the other. I have no will power, I'll see if I can get some overnight   xxxx


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies has anyone heard from bevvy been thinking about and her babies x


----------



## kmurph83

Madame- congratulations on being pupo, you're doing better than me if you manage to wait to test! I wasn't even testing out trigger so no excuse! Got a bfn 4dp5dt then got my bfp the following day. Good luck with whenever you choose to test.

Pollita - great news you can do the FET sooner if you choose to.

Karmas - good luck for your cycle, hope this next week goes ok.

Fuzzy - great news on all those follicles, hope EC goes well this week.

Larneigh - hope you're still doing ok with the jabbing, not long til EC now.

Flutter - great news on the 12 week scan, you must be so relieved and happy now.

Sorry to anyone I've missed, hope everyone is doing ok.

Afm - I'm 10 weeks today and I had a private scan yesterday just to reassure myself. Both babies are still there and doing well, both measuring 9+6 with strong heartbeats. Could see baby a waving and baby b kicking its legs. Got my next scan (12 week) at 11+ 2 as they said they wanted me in slightly earlier with it being twins so only got 9 days before I see them again.


----------



## MadameG

Kmurph lovely update - such a sweet scan  how are you feeling Please don't give me any credit, you have no idea how many sticks I've peed on in the last week - plus *Pollita* told me to  xxxx


----------



## trina123

Kmurph aww great up date on your twins how many days ate you now madam x


----------



## MadameG

Trina I'm a measly 3dp5dt, I'm sure time goes slower after transfer xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

It's 3 days more than you was Thursday xx I'm sure it'll fly by really xx


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Haha Madame I love how you blame Pollita lol! Larniegh is right, 3 days closer to a BFP so stay positive and try not to clock watch (says she who is likely to be a nightmare after et!!

Larniegh how are u feeling with the jabs lovely? 

Kmurph lovely to hear that both babies are doing well, did u have 2 embies put back? Xx

How is everyone else doing? We are having a lazy Sunday and I am really excited about EC next week!! Eeeekkk xx


----------



## kmurph83

Thanks Fuzzy, yes I had 2 embryos put back. First FET was just one which didn't work and I only had two embryos left so decided to have then both put back in the hope that one would take and got very lucky. X


----------



## MadameG

Thanks ladies, it's nearly bedtime so I'm nearly on 4dp   I'm only joking really, I don't feel stressy this time round as I know if they are gonna take, then they will. Peeing on sticks just makes the day go by (I sound like a dog) xxxxx

Fuzzy eeeeeee a step closer to ec!! Xxx


----------



## trina123

Madam your nearly there peeing like a dog comment made me laugh out loud lol xx is anyone cycling  when I am x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Evening ladies, sorry been a bit awol recently, I've been coming on to read when I can. Just been a wee bit busy.

I hope you're all well. 

Kmurph that's fantastic news !! So glad all is well 9 days will fly by lovely  Xxxx


Madame g you pee all you want to see my lovely, I was as you know obsessed with peeing on sticks ! You have the right mind set and im glad you're not stressed this time round. I have a digital if you need it lovely otherwise if no one wants it I'm just going to Chuck it in the bin.  Xxxx

Larniegh how are you feeling? not many more jabs to go lovely ! Xxxx

Fuzzy wow that really has came around quickly !  Xxxx

Pollita and Trina I hope you two are doing well. Loopy so good to hear from you lovely, how are you ? I understand totally on not understanding the why sometimes there's just no answers lovely and that's the hard thing the not knowing. But remember just because it didn't happen doesn't mean it won't lovely stay positive for your FET it will work   Xxxx

Sorry if I've missed anyone, been a bit hectic this end, such a busy week ! Consultant appointment Tuesday so hoping that goes well, will update you all then. I'm off to snuggle on the sofa and watch a film (angels and demons, as we want to watch the new one but haven't seen the second one yet) with the other half so just a flying visit lovelies.
Will speak to you all soon.  xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Got another scan and bloods this morning wish me luck ladies think I may need it  have a feeling my levels will be through the roof 
Have to be there at 12 so wont get the results until 3-4pm  arrgh why cant my body just behave itself!


----------



## MadameG

Good luck Karmas   I'm sure they'll keep those follies under control xxxx

Flutter if it comes complete with a bag of sticky dust I would love it   Hope tomorrow goes swimmingly xxxxxxxx


----------



## trina123

Morning ladies good luck karmas  madam are you still peeing on sticks lol flutter can't wait to find out what your having I'm going to say boy x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Good luck karmas hope it goes well lovely, keeping everything crossed for you.  Xxxx

Madame G it was a two pack but after I got 3+ I didn't want to do anymore. So they were Defo loaded with the stuff  send me a pm of your addy where you want it to go and I will pop it in the post for you lovely.  Xxxx

Trina hope you're well lovely, how are you feeling now ? How is your cat too ? And little one ? A boy you say ah that would be lovely although there's only one boys name at the mo I like but loads of girls names lol. My oh has some wacky ideas for a boys name one of them being Thatcher ?! All that springs to my mind when I hear that is the prime minister lol. Maybe it will grow on me who knows - I'm not very hopeful on that one tbh. But we have plenty of time to sort that all out  xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Well I'm back from the first follie scan !! I had 23 follies ranging from 14 to 6. Y seems to think at the minute that only the ones that are 9/10 will be ok of which there is only 12  so if they don't all progress or the others don't catch up I might have to find the money to pay or abandon the cycle. I have another appointment on Wednesday to check on their progress and fingers crossed it's ok. I see another nurse next time and maybe it will be less negative. Or maybe Im just reading in negativity? Anyway,  I'm off to down a crap load of water and a protein shake and get my hot water bottle out :-(


----------



## MadameG

Aw Larneigh I wouldn't stress too much. I think I was actually about where you are now in January and I ended up with 22 eggs. The first IVF cycle is always a bit hit and miss with dosages as everyone responds differently. Fingers crossed they make a big jump by Wednesday. Get that positive energy flowing lovely   Xxx

Flutter have text you lovely  xxxxxxxx

Trina I am blatantly still peeing   they are in a box now though so I can't compare them xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Aww thanks Madame. I hope these little ones catch up a bit. Just feel like maybe I wasnt doing enough all this time to get them going well enough. But I'm probably just over reacting. Lol. Positive thoughts to get me to Wednesday now. Gotta hope the 9s and 10s catch up and maybe the 8s even have a decent growth spurt. Xx

You're a poas addict good and proper!! I couldn't cope with the stress of all them tests. Lol. Better one at the end I reckon. But I might feel differently once I'm pupo. Xx


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh here you go - me on the 5th January after the 1st folly scan:

"Hiya, not an exceptional scan - I do have 10 good sized follys plus a bunch of smaller ones but they are all under 10mm still. I do have the start of my tri laminar lining but it has some growing to do yet. Dose is back up to 150 and rescan on Friday. Should be enough to egg share but really hoping the rest catch up. Come on follies! Xxx"

So you are doing better today than I was then. Plenty of time lovely  yep I'm an addict but a self confessed one, that makes it okay, right?    xxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Admitting you have a an addiction is the first step to recover ;-) 

Y did say my lining was good. Which is about the only positive thing she said. Lol. Just need to take each scan as it comes. At 1mm a day I could have 12 over 10mm by Wednesday.  Might just have to to lose the big one thats at 14mm. Oh the stress!!!!!


----------



## trina123

Larniegh  on my last cycle they had to up my dose and I came out with 23 eggs  madam I was the same testing everyday saw a bfp on day 5 but only on clear blue the cheapest didn't show till 2 days later how is everyone else x


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Hi everyone, thank his Monday is almost over!

Larniegh how many days into drums are you again? I really wouldn't worry miy ovaries have completely changed since Friday, all along my left over has had more follies and bigger ones too until today where my right ovary has produced these enormous follies from nowhere, stay positive I'm sure they will be fine!! How re u feeling in general??

Madame I agree with Larniegh admission is the first step to recovery!! Hope u are feeling ok? How are u finding time passing? Is each day lasting an eternity? 

Flutter good to hear from you, glad you're ok, what is ur due date again? The name thatcher is quite quirky and I like it  but there is thatchers gold cider so may be open to the odd bit of banter!! Xx

Karmas hi lovely how did the scan go? X

Pollita, Trina, kmurph hope you are all ok? Xx

AFM had my final follie scan and there have been lots of new follies develop over the weekend right ovary has 22 alone of course not all are going to be big enough, I'm still looking at around 25 over 15mm with the lead follie being 23mm I actually feel like I have coconut trees growing inside me!! Trigger shot tonight and collection 10am Wednesday!! A little bit miffed as my consultant (who charged us £230 to meet him as he thinks it's unprofessional to operate on someone he hasn't met) has prior engagements and another consultant will be doing my collection, all I have heard is bad things about him too so I'm a tad apprehensive! Really hoping tomorrow flies by but I know it will drag like hell!! Xx


----------



## pollita

Fuzzy, great news on the trigger and EC scheduled! Wishing you all the best, I'm sure it'll be fine despite the consultant issues  

Madameg, still peeing?  Come on, BFP!

Flutter, hope you're doing ok! You must be feeling much more relieved now

Larniegh, glad your scan went ok, you're on your way 

Karmas, Trina, Kmurph and anyone else I've missed, hope you're all ok. 

AFM not a lot to report. AF is awful this month which I expected. Got another job interview for Christmas which makes 3. 4lbs lost so far, only another 52lbs to my overall goal for IVF#4!

Ladies that have had natural FET, am I right in thinking that it's a case of doing OPKs, calling the clinic when I get a +, and then they do the FET 3 days later? Will they put me on oestrogen or cyclogest pessaries? I have 7 weeks worth of each so I'm kind of hoping they go to use and I don't waste them


----------



## MadameG

Ladies.....I was fairly confident yesterday, but darker lines today confirm it....it's a bfp!!!!!!!! 🍀💜💚🍀 xxxxxx

Pollita that's right with the FET, plus they will scan you around day 10/12 to check your lining and lead folly is heading in the right direction, six weeks to go! They will definitely be happy for you to use cyclogest but you probably won't need the estrogen unless you need a bit of help with your lining Xxxxx

Fuzzy good luck tomorrow, I'm sure it'll be a breeze. Just rest up well after as it's tough on your body (although I'm not particularly hard core and some ladies find it a doddle). Eeeee!! Xxxx

Trina you're absolutely right on the cheapies frer is so much easier to read! Xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Madame! That's amazing news hunny!!!! Whoop whoop!  Let's hope you're the start of a long run of bfps! 

Fuzzy best of luck for tomorrow! I'd ask for that consultant money back given the circumstances!!!! Can you complain once it's all done? The HFEA or someone like that surely wont stand for that!!! 

Pollita - I'm unhappy that you've lost 4lbs and I'm just piling it on!!!! LOL! Might help if I ate less rubbish food though.... Just such a struggle to get the protein and calcium in any other way though! 

AFM - I think my follies have taken yesterday's pep talk to heart. This morning I'm achy and bloated and Bleaugh! Fingers crossed that will mean I get a good result at the clinic tomorrow!


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Ahhh Madame that's amazing news congratulations hun! Fingers crossed both little embies have stuck and you get twins too!! So please for you xxxxxx

Larniegh if it make u feel any better I weighed myself this morning and I have put on half a stone since stimming! I haven't really changed my diet as we eat a lot of protein daily anyway and today I cannot fasten my work trouser and I have to go to the office in jeans!! How many days of stimms do you have left? 

And thanks ladies I'm sure I will be fine tomorrow,  off to see Bridget jones tonight with the ladies to help the time pass quicker! And about the consultant, if he is ok tomorrow I won't say anything but if he is a prat then I will certainly complain! 

Have a great day everyone let's hope madames BFP vibes are contageous xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Hey fuzzy, I'm hoping that I'll be doing trigger on Saturday but will know more tomorrow I hope  It's exciting times ahead. I am sooooo bloated today so I can only imagine how you must be feeling!!!! I'm quietly hoping that I'll feel like that by the weekend so that I can get EC all done. You should defo complain if this guy is an idiot tomorrow! What's the point of arranging an expensive consultation when you wont even be the consultant. That's just bang out of order!!!! 

My mum said yesterday what would I do if they said that I didnt have enough follies to continue with the egg share and I said that I'd do a donate all cycle and then think again. She was suprised and got all defensive of my eggs! Love her! I just dont think I could let the recipient down at this late stage in the game. Still, I'm hoping it wont come to that! I've had a high protein brekkie and am getting my microwave monkey out to get them incubating!


----------



## pollita

Madameg, YESSSSSSSS!!!!! So, so pleased for you!!! Xxx


----------



## MadameG

😄😄😄😄❤😄😄😄😄 thanks ladies, very cautious but optimistic at the same time. Can only hope   🍀💜💚🍀 xxxxx

Larneigh get that monkey out!!! XXXX


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame I'm so so happy for you really hope it's a sticky one yay xxxx


----------



## kmurph83

Madame - So, so happy for you!! So you got your first BFP at 4dp5dt? I wonder if it is twins!! Fantastic news for a Tuesday morning, let's hope the good vibes continue for all you ladies who are transferring soon xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Just a quickie as I'm waiting to see my consultant, Madame g wahoooo ! I know we text but huge huge huge congratulations my lovely so so happy for you both !! Eeeek so exciting  xxxxxxxxx 🌈🍀😘👣👣


----------



## MadameG

Kmurph it might have been earlier but I'll never know if that was just the leftover trigger or not   xxxxz


----------



## Karmas

Madameg So so so pleased for you huni well done! Im betting twins!  

Scan went ok yesterday got a call about 4pm to say bloods have evened out to 3600 so only gone up 1600 in 2 days so fingers crossed they have leveled out for the duration and they might be able to do a fresh transfer. I have stopped all vitamins, shakes etc over the last 2-3 days I think I may have been giving my body too much goodness, well thats my excuse anyway lol Im feeling huge and uncomfortable now as well as sick. I have nausea most days when I wake up regardless just dont think the meds are helping. 

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## trina123

Yayyy huge congratulations  madam I think twins to I load of twins on here it's great xxx fuzzy good luck with ec hun x larniegh and karmas not long now hi to pollita xxx afm nothing to report  xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Karmas I hope you feel better soon. Sickness sucks but indicates it's going well. Xx

Flutter hope all OK with consultant 

Ladies what's your thoughts on getting the flu jab between EC and ET? I've.been offered it free at work and normally wouldn't bother. But I'm thinking maybe I should? What are your thoughts??


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh I'm also in the flu jab dilemma as didn't get the letter until after my cycle had started. Considering that I think you get it when you're pregnant then I'm sure you'll be fine to have it. I'm personally going to wait a while as my immune system likes to flare up at the hint of an invader xxxxx

Karmas sounds like it should all be okay   When are you back in? Xxx

Thanks for all the love girls, feel so smiley today  I'm secretly hoping for twins but it might just be one enormous Buddha   xxxxx


----------



## Karmas

Larneigh - Thanks hun so do I, im on orders from the OH to stay on the sofa today but I cant help it, I jumped up and hoovered as soon as he left and have brought the clean washing up now running a bath - What day are you on now, have they given you an idea of ec? They havent even mentioned mine  

Flutter - hope all is well with the consultant x 

Madamg so you should be smiley hun you have waited so long x Enjoy every single second! When is OTD? Im back in tomorrow at 2 for more bloods and scans its a good job im drinking so much the amount of blood they have had


----------



## Larniegh

Hey karmas. I'll know better tomorrow but think it'll be Monday x


----------



## Karmas

Hmm i was thinking the same for me going by the amount of meds I have left as long as they dont change them about too much


----------



## Larniegh

At 2mm a day my 10mm follies from yesterday would be 24mm by Monday. So depends on how much they grew really. I feel super bloated and heavy today so hopefully this a good sign.


----------



## Karmas

I had one huge follie at 14mm and the others were about 8-12mm, argh I hate the guessing game wish I knew exactly what was going on in there lol


----------



## Larniegh

That's like me. Totally normal from what everyone else has said. I'm back in tomorrow and will let you know how I get on. You back in Thursday??


----------



## beckha

MadameG congrats.

Hope everyone's cycles going ok. 

I'm not doing so well in regards to OHSS. Still huge. A bit less uncomfortable as I figure I'm getting used to it. Got a 2-3 on a digital today so that's a good sign I guess. I last did one on Wednesday and got 1-2.


----------



## Karmas

Back in tomorrow Larneigh 

Beckah - Thats great hun you know for sure those levels are climbing have you spoken to your clinic in regards to the OHSS? or maybe the midwife? The only thing ive found that helps is water and loads of it im literally drinking nearly 3 liters a day as well as my normal drinks


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi girls 

I am in a bit of a dilemma I went to see my neighbours baby today and she was beautiful and I've just sat and realised I don't want to wait until January to try again but I'm not sure if I can go for fet on my next period 
I've had 2 bleeds 1 after failed ivf and 1 more after that my next period is due on the 28th of October so I can fit it in before Xmas period if they will let me do it then
How long do you normally have to wait after a failed ivf to do a fet ? 

I'm itching to start again I don't think I can wait until January today has been a really tough day the toughest since we found out we had a negative...it's going to be a struggle to find the money but I need to do this xxx


----------



## pollita

Aw loopy sorry you're struggling. January really isn't that far away right now though and Christmas will keep you busy I'm sure  if you do want to do it now though hopefully they can let you on your next cycle - I was told that I had to have the bleed post IVF, then one normal period, and to ring them on the first day of it to have FET that month x

Beckha, glad you're doing a little better but sorry to hear you're not back to normal yet. Great news on the 2-3 x


----------



## Larniegh

Beckha great news on the test. Sorry the OHSS is still hitting you though. 

Karmas hope tomorrow's scan goes well x

Loopy I totally understand how you feel. If this is your second cycle I hope your clinic will let you go next month. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Beckha so happy you got your 3+ atleast it shows pregnancy is moving forward sorry about ohss though xx

Larniegh can't believe ec is round the corner so excited for you xx

Karmas glad to hear things are running smoother this time round and hopefully ec is just round  the corner for you too exciting times I know you've been waiting for this for a long time xx

Madame I'm defo thinking twins how exciting xx

Trina hope your well hun xx

Kmurph brilliant news on the twins and the scan congrats hun xx

Fluttershy hope appointment with the consultant went well really glad baby is doing well xx

Fuzzy hope things are well your end xx

Thanks girls well obviously if I have to wait until January then I can but would prefer to go asap lol my fail was in August and I feel as though I'm ready to crack on with another cycle now just hoping I can get the funds in time as I defo want the scratch this has to be done on the day 21 of your cycle before you do a fet doesn't it? Xx


----------



## Karmas

Loopy if you feel ready hun then go for it! Whats money really we cant take it with us and we will just spend it on something else anyway so I say if you can do it then go for it. 
Yes have only been waiting a few years whats a few more days lol As for the scratch it has to be done after ovulation so I recommend you go and buy a few cheap tests i got mine from wilkinsons they say cd21 as thats when most people ovulate but if you have a different cycle then Id defo check you have ovulated first before doing the scratch also shop around for it, it can be cheaper in some clinics than others.

I have some pain at the moment stabbing in the lower stomach region have I just over done it do you think ladies ? I say over done it Ive not really done much today


----------



## kmurph83

Loopy - I had my EC in April and wasn't allowed to transfer then, they told me I had to bleed following the withdrawal of meds then have one normal bleed before I could have an FET. I had FET in June which failed, they told me then to stop taking the progesterone then I could literally start another medicated cycle as soon as I bled which would have been July but I chose to give my body a break and did my next successful FET in August so I would say if you feel ready to go there should be no problem with starting with octobers cycle. Good luck with whatever you decide xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks Karmas  I don't think I need to wait any longer I defo feel ready...I'm on day 13 of this cycle so if I get my ovulation sticks tomorrow do you think I  would catch ovulation? 
I don't think you've over done it hun but things are going to be harder on your body at the moment I found it hard to do the simplest of things whilst stimming lol xx

Kmurph thanks hun I'm really hoping I can get it all in before Xmas I do feel ready tbh I've lost 7 pound aswell and just feel better in myself...I didn't feel too bad after the ivf tbh so I think I was lucky and thats why I feel ready to go again but  transfer won't be until November so that's 3 months since the ivf aswel thanks for the info as I have no clue about fets xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Welcome back loopy !! I'm not sure on your clinics procedures. And my scenario was a bit different. However if my dnc had gone according to plan I could of had the FET on my next cycle. Give your clinic a call in the morning lovely and they will be able to tell you but I'd say you're pretty much good to go  Xxxx


Karmas I hope you feel better soon. I'd say it's probably all those follies growing bigger lovely.  when is ec again ? Xxxx

Larniegh i hope you're well lovely, you too Pollita Xxxx

Kmurph I hope you're doing well too lovely Xxxx

AFM consultant appointment went ok, found it a bit pointless but she brought up some risks that the op I had in March has now made like the placenta could attach itself to the uterine scar and I could bleed a lot and worst case need a hysterectomy. Which I'm in agreement too if it saves my life. Bk there on the 1st of December after my 20week scan xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Flutter glad all went well today, sounds like they will monitor you well after all you've been through  xxxxxx

Loopy I'm sorry you've had such a tough day   I hope you get the go ahead for FET asap xxxxxx

Karmas those ovaries are carrying around marbles, the housework can wait till another day  feet up lovely xxx

Beckha sorry to hear you are still suffering, hope it starts to ease soon. Have you had a scan yet? Fab news on the 2-3 xxxxx

Larneigh good luck in the morning!!!! Xxx

Thanks for all the love today girls, you're the best   Feeling absolutely terrified that tomorrow could bring a negative but I've also been extremely nauseous today, so I'm really really hoping that this is sticky xxxxxx 🍀💚💜🍀 xxxx


----------



## DisneyJL

Evening all, 

Kmurph - great news about the scan & your little groovers. 👯
Madame - Congratulations on the BFP - we're rooting for you here! 😃
Pollita - Glad AF made a surprise early visit. 🎉 Good luck with the job hunt! (You can have mine if you want!!!  )
Fuzzy - Best of luck for e/c tomorrow! 🍀
Karmas & Larneigh - Hope your appointments go ok tomorrow. 🍀🍀
Hi to loopy & trina (sorry if I've missed anyone!) 🙋🏻

So we have a grade 5AA & a 4AA on ice, patiently waiting for FET next year once these pesky polyps are removed! We're very pleased with those. We had a grade 3CC too but they recommended against freezing that one, which made sense with the quality of the other two. DP is finally feeling a bit better today too after being really uncomfortable with swelling/bloating following e/c so that's good that she's getting back to her usual self now. 😊 Can't stop thinking about the recipient too, really hope she had some good embies & the transfer is successful! 🍀

J x


----------



## Karmas

Loopy how long is your cycle normally hun? That should tell you if you would catch ovulation as cd1 is normally 14 days after ovulation so you may just catch it in time. Good luck!

Flutter glad the appointment went well and dont be worried about a hysterectomy when I had my youngest now 14 I had a placental  abruption while in labour and lost enough blood for them to want to give me a transfusion, which I refused but I bleed ALOT! It looked like a horror scene in there but the risk is tiny. Things will be fine x

Madame - Feet are well and truly up for the night, cant leave the hoovering though with 3 dogs its like a fur factory if I dont do it every day lol. Sickness is a good thing! Im still saying twins more so if you have quite bad morning sickness already. Everything crossed for you 

Disney - Thanks, Glad to hear your OH is feeling better today, all these hormones play havoc with our bodies and then an operation to boot. The things we do to ourselves for that bfp, we are warriors lol hopefully the polyps will be gone asap and you can carry on with the journey x

You know when they give the half to the recipient what if there are immature ones? do they discard those first before splitting them?

Hope everyone else is doing well, will post scan results tomorrow and will be certain to ask her about EC as they havent even mentioned it :/


----------



## loopy loo1017

Disney they are great blasts you have frozen good luck for the fet xx

Karmas I'm normally 28-30 day cycle but this month was 34 because of all the treatment hope I can catch it :/ will update tomorrow xx


----------



## pollita

Karmas, about the eggs, it depends on the clinic. I think some only share the mature ones but most (mine includes) literally split them as they are being counted - one to recipient, one to donor, one to recipient, one to donor...then they deal with each set individually and start checking them for maturity and defects etc. It's unlikely but possible that one party could have all the good ones I suppose 😕


----------



## loopy loo1017

Karmas I had 16 eggs and 4 were immature so me and recipient both got 6 each so I'd say they check them first I wouldn't say it was just potluck but that's just my experience and I was at coventry too...defo worth an ask though xx


----------



## Larniegh

Disney great news on the frosties hun. X

Karmas good luck for today. Really hope you have a good result and defo ask about the Ec process there. 

Madame try to relax and and positive vibes to baby. I know it's hard!!!! You're doing all you can for that little bean right now. Xx

Politta I reckon it's got to be an even mix of what gets what quality. At least I hope it is!! 

I've woken up with a screaming headache today  sad times.


----------



## trina123

Morning ladies wow this page has been busy fuzzy food luck with ec today hun xx.madam sickness is a great  sign xv flutter try not to worry about anything they will look after you ekk can't wait for gender reveal  xx larniegh karmas rest ladies as much as you can larniegh sorry about the headache x beckha sorry your still feeling unwell but great news on the test  x disney I'm glad dp is feeling better and your looking forward  to fet x loopy great news yurt ready to start x afm ahhhh just want to start really didn't want ec so near Xmas as don't want to be upset over Xmas if it doesn't work x


----------



## MadameG

Aw Larneigh, I hope that headache does one. Keep well hydrated today lovely. And let us know how you get on with the scan! Xxx

Karmas our clinic doesn't split them first as Pollita says (I had checked and had a minor meltdown in panic), but when it came to it I think only on the second go did I have any immature eggs (only one  ). What will be will be lovely, if you can say one thing about IVF, it's that you can't predict it xxxxxxxx ps no exuberant hoovering today young lady, although I know your dog hair pain - we get dog ' Wild West style dust' balls around the downstairs! xxxx

Polita when do the job interviews start? Sending you lots of luck xxxxx

Loopy are you contacting the clinic? Exciting! Xx

Disney thanks lovely  you have some lovely Frosties there too!!!! Hope you can have some lovely chilled days together after the rollercoaster xxxxxx

Trina it WILL work, that is your mantra   

Afm, the lines are darker!!!! Omg!!! Was awake it the middle of the night wondering if it would all be taken away this morning. Eeeeee!!!!! Xxxxx 🍀💚💜🍀


----------



## pollita

Really? Seems we have been told differently 😕 I asked in April when I only got 9 and they said they were split immediately so would check my 4 later to see if they were all mature/ok. I was worried about getting all the duds  confusing. 

Interviews start today (well, first was yesterday but I didn't end up going to that one!)


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Super quick hi from me, on the way to hospital now so will catch up on thread later when I'm curled up on the sofa!!
Pollita good luck for interview x

Hope everyone has a good day, can u please keep everything crossed for a big number of eggs and live sperm from OH, I'm as nervous as a pig waiting for the chop!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita sorry I meant that they were split and then checked after for maturity, so pot luck as you said. Didn't write it properly  good luck with the one today! Xxx

Fuzzy interesting....analogy! Good luck lovely!! xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Fuzzy good luck today hun im sure everything will be fine xx 

Larneigh good luck today hun

Madame thats great news, glad to see you are still addicted to poas even though you got the bfp! lol x

Polita good luck for the interview hun fingers crossed for you x

Thanks for the well wishes we aren't in until 11:30 but hoping the follies are doing well I will ask about splitting the eggs and EC, a little worried today as dont feel bloated at all hope I havent lost any follies over the last few days as didnt have many to start with, well no where near as many as last time but we shall see


----------



## fluttershy1983

Good luck today fuzzy !! Keeping everything crossed for you Xxxx

Pollita good luck at the interview lovely ! Xxxx


Karmas good luck today hope the scan goes well lovely Xxxx

Larniegh I'm in the same boat as you headache wise. They are awful especially when they don't budge. Mines been here for a few days though and I can't take anything apart from paracetamol which I'm not keen on taking and doesn't do anything, but I'm all congested too  was going to have the flu jab this week but I will wait a week I think. Don't want to be bed bound I've got a busy week ahead. How are you feeling other than the headache ? When is your next scan ? Xxxx


Trina hope you're doing well lovely, have they said when you will be starting ? You're at the lister aren't you ? If so talk to lizzie she is absolutely lovely ! Xxxx


Disney glad your dp is getting better. I hope she can have those pesky polyps removed soon too lovely ! Xxxx

Hope everyone else is good. Sorry if I've missed anyone I'm trying not to be in my phone too Mich as I don't want to make my headaches worse. Bloody congestion grrrrrrrrr I think I'd rather the sickness bk if I'm honest. Xxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Completely forgot to say Wahooooo on the lines getting darker Madame g !!!! I reckon there's two in there   xxxxxx


----------



## Karmas

Flutter Lavender oil for the headaches but you cant really have it in pregnancy during the first trimester so lots of water and sit in a steamy shower room to help the congestion xx


----------



## Larniegh

Hi ladies, just a quick one. J measured 17 follies today between 10 and 17mm. She's confident that should get 14 up to the right size at least. So that's sounding better.  staying on the same dose and another scan on Friday. EC could well be Wednesday rather than Monday though. 

Hope you're all OK today. Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Woohoo Larneigh! Grow follies grow! Xxx

Karmas were you in this morning or tomorrow? Xxx


----------



## pollita

Wah, lost my reply after I typed it all! 

Larniegh, great news on your scan today! Haven't been on my laptop for a few days but will get on later and reply to your PM  Yay excited for you getting close to EC!

Fuzzy & Karmas good luck today!

Madameg, so glad to hear the peesticks are getting darker. I'm also betting twins  

Hope everyone else is well - can't go back any further  

AFM everything's ok. Went to a job interview at lunchtime and got it on the spot. Nothing fancy but in a high street store for Christmas. 20 hours a week until the new year should let me save £2000 - if I need another IVF it'll go towards that, if I don't it'll replenish the savings I used for this cycle lol. Starting monday!


----------



## Larniegh

Amazing news hun  is that the job that means you can try the FET next cycle


----------



## MadameG

Pollita that's awesome news! Well done! A nice tidy saving for you  feeling so sick here, I think you could be right   xxxxx


----------



## pollita

Thanks ladies! I may be able to do FET, I guess it depends on what days/times they want me to work around when FET will be. If not then I'll have to wait until January


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Sorry everyone haven't had chance to catch up as yet been sleeping all afternoon the mess have knocked me about a little!! We had 27 eggs collected so 13 donated and 14 for us! Embryologist jut called to say they found enough live sperm to inject all of them but 1 of the 14 eggs was not mature! Fingers crossed we get a good fertilisation rate in the morning! 

Promise I will catch up on everyone's progress later on I'm heading in the bath now to try and ease this dull aching pain! 

Love to u all xx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh fuzzy that's wonderful.  Well done you!!!


----------



## pollita

Great news Fuzzy. Good luck for the fert call in the morning. Hope you're feeling ok!


----------



## MadameG

Great news Fuzzy! Hope some sleep does wonders. Good news for the morning call   xxxxxx


----------



## kmurph83

Fuzzy - well done, that's a brilliant number, hope you're feeling better soon and the morning call goes well.

Pollita - congratulations on the job x

Madame - I'm thinking twins too if you're feeling sick already! I didn't start feeling sick until week 5, just really hungry at first, then it hit and hasn't stopped!

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## DisneyJL

Hi all,

Congratulations on the job Pollita - another step closer to your FET! 👍🏼

Larneigh - Glad to hear your follies are growing well - yours is sounding very much like ours (minus the polyps!) & we had 8 eggs each, 7 of ours were mature.

Fuzzy - Wow!! That's amazing! We'll keep our fingers crossed for a high fertilisation rate!

Madame - Literally had goosebumps reading about the darker lines - so exciting!

Karmas - We were told our clinic splits them alternately as they're collected, then your batch is checked for mature ones. Although different clinics will have different protocols so you're better off just asking. It's like with the number collected, at our clinic if there is an odd number then the recipient gets the extra one, but reading on here so clinics give the extra one to the donor.

Hi to everyone else! DP is much better now, so we are looking forward to having a glass of bubbly on the weekend. J x


----------



## pollita

CORTNEY - no doubt you're reading this  Your mailbox is full, can't reply!

Disney, thanks lovely! Glad to hear DP is dong better. Bubbly sounds lovely to look forward to


----------



## Larniegh

Disney glad you're both good and hope your bubbly is epic. 

Everyone else hello hello xx

I feel soooooo sick today  quesy as anything. Just remembered I've not done my jabs yet either. Ugh. Here I go again.


----------



## pollita

Final few days now Larniegh, you can do it! At most you'll have 5 more to go. Feel better! x


----------



## trina123

Hi all great news on ec fuzzy hun larniegh just rest hun soon will be over x pollita congratulations  on your new job madam my treatment  was delayed was meant to jabbing now and ec 28th but not starting jabs now till 14th of November  if everything goes to plan


----------



## Larniegh

Trina that'll come around before you know it babes x

Thanks Pollita I know isn't long but it feels like forever tonight.  the suprecur stung like noone business tonight too. I'm on the pity bus with pizza and to hell with it all.


----------



## DisneyJL

Aww Larniegh, I feel for you Hun. Hot water bottle & pints of water always helped DP when she had bad days on stimms. Just think, this time next week you will be recovering from e/c and on your way to e/t.  

J x


----------



## Larniegh

Aww thanks Disney x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all just a quick one I've just done an ovulation stick test and the test line is quite dark but not as dark as the control line and it says that means I haven't had a surge hoping I haven't missed it :/ 
I didn't think I would have a line at all if I hadn't had a surge 

Sorry for lack of personals just a bit bewildered is all lol doesn't take much xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I've put the pic as my avatar lol xx


----------



## pollita

It's hard to tell from the avatar but if it's not positive today it will almost certainly be tomorrow, looks very close  I found that mine built up slowly, getting darker and darker until it was hard to tell if it was positive or a close negative, but after ov they quickly faded back to nearly nothing because the LH suddenly went. So based on that theory I don't think you've missed it. Are you still have EWCM or any twinges?


----------



## loopy loo1017

I have no idea how else to upload a photo lol I'm not up on all this technology lol thanks pollita I think it looks close going to test in the morning and see what happens...just happy that my body is doing what it should and ovulating as I want to do a natural fet if I can xx

Pollita congrats on the job hun  xx

Larniegh not long left hun it will all be worth it in the end xx

Fuzzy congrats on the ec that's a fab amount of eggs  will you be having a fresh transfer? Xx 

Madame hope your doing well...when are you having your first scan to see how many is in there xx

Flutter hope you well too not long until you know what your having so exciting xx

Disney, Karmas, trina and to anyone else I may have missed hope your well xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Oh and I can't have fet before Xmas as I need an information session first and the next available appointment is 11th November which is after the period I wanted to start on...oh well atleast I can save easily now and not worry and my periods should be 100% back to normal hopefully I can start early Jan xx

Pollita we could be having fet at the same time xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

It only showed me half your message at first :/ yep still having twinges and my stomach has felt bruised today and still having ewcm...well I've never had a positive ovulation before so to see it like that was good for me lol I haven't used them alot and when I used the clear blue one don't think I ever seen a smiley face lol xx


----------



## pollita

Ah right! Don't test in the morning for OPKs, LH usually doesn't show in FMU so it's best to test mid-afternoon after a 3-4 hour hold  

That's such a shame that you can't have FET this month, but I'm sure it'll come around quickly. Yes, we may be having ours at the same time! x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Oh ok thanks for that hun will do it later on then  
I am gutted tbf but atleast I know I will do it Jan and I have an appointment to look forward to lol I think I was just feeling a bit lost and down yesterday for the first time since we got our negative and the realisation hit of how much I want this and the fact that it might never happen it's alot to deal with as you know...I suppose I just wanted to feel as though I was doing something useful xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Hey loopy, that's about as dark as my opks ever used to get. And some people always have Lh going. So I'd get a colour not much lighter than that for at least a week and then about that colour was positive for me. People can vary quite a bit. I would recommend keeping up to date with it next cycle from CD6 so you know what your cycle does. I have loads of opks if you want some of them. I bought them before my ex decided that he preferred not talking to me. 

Hope everyone else is ok. Love you all xx

Afm I'm sitting at the train station without a coat because I'm a dingbat and have no idea where said coat it. But I have my headache and queasiness to keep me company. Lol! Oh the things we do to ourselves!!!


----------



## Karmas

Hey ladies sorry for not replying yesterday had such a busy day and a nightmare with the medication I checked what I had left in the fridge to see how many we had left and they are out of date! They ran out 9/16   so had to call the clinic at 10pm and ask them to do me another prescription for hubby to drive up to collect today, its a 3 hour round trip  Scan went well, we have lost the lead follie but the others are 14mm roughly. Louise wasnt in today so had a different lady scan me who gave me a bit more info on the scan she said we have about 22-24 follies so that will be a great amount to share also my levels are still under control lining is 10.7 they are looking to do EC on Monday but they wont be sure until tomorrow when I go back for another scan. Oh and they split the eggs as they come out so yes one for us one for them and then they check them for matruity. So it looks like they do it the same way as all the others
So my lesson is check your meds ALL of them lol

Larniegh - I know how your feeling hun, I just felt like giving up yesterday said to my oh that there is obviously something up there trying to stop us ever having another baby because every step of the way there is a giant hurdle for us to jump normally twice as big as everyone elses and it was just getting to me, think he is getting a bit fed up with me saying it to be honest as I just got an 'ok babe whatever, if you want to stop then stop' which obviously I dont want to but jabbing 3 needles a day and a blood test every other day is doing me in. I just want to go to sleep and wake up when its done. Keep focused on the end goal hun and treat yourself to something nice.

Polita - Great news on the job front! One step closer 

Loopy - It can be hard to tell if its a positive until you have done a few in a row, I dated mine and kept them for a couple of days (ew I know) but to be able to compare them as I had never done them so needed to see.  Glad you have your appointment to focus on 

Madame - Ginger biscuits and boiled sweets helped me when I had real real bad morning sickness with my eldest, I couldnt even get on a bus for one stop without throwing up oh that and sucking ice cubes. When do you book your scan?

Fuzzy - Thats a great amount, well done! Good luck for the call today x

Cant go back much more so Hi to anyone ive missed hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Morning ladies

Larneigh how are you feeling today has the sickly feeling suppressed? Won't be long now till EC eeekkk! 

Pollita, well done you on getting a job, let the FET saving commence xx

Loopylou when it come to ovulation tests etc I haven't got a clue hope you figure it all out though Hun xx

Trina sorry everything has been delayed for you but it really will come round before you know it, fingers crossed it all goes well for you! Xx

Flutter how are u feeling? Xx

Karmas bless your poor OH for having to rush around for meds, fingers crossed they stick with EC for Monday for you, how exciting! Xx

Madame how are you doing my lovely? Xx

Disney congrats on the Frosties hopefully you can begin FET soon enough xx

Hi to anyone I have missed catching up on my phone is a nightmare! 

AFM just took the call, of the 13 injected eggs we have 1 fertilised!! Devastated is an understatement, we are really pleased that we got this far as we didn't think OH would produce any sperm but to only have one is just horrible, we have nothing to fall back on!! Transfer will be Saturday if he embryo continues to develop overnight, they will ring me in the morning to let me know!! My heart is breaking for my other half he was convinced that with such a great collection and 13 of the 14 mature that things would work out!! I have now written off any hope, my body is super fertile so if we get to transfer I'd like to think it would stick but now have no hope of getting to transfer!  Other than that I don't feel too bad, over did it a little this morning and then found it hard to walk again so I'm now curled up with a blanket about to watch a film!! Sorry for the doom and gloom update I just don't know what to think!! Xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Fuzzy I'm so sorry. Big hugs hunny and sent loads of positive thoughts to that little embie!! It only takes one so I really hope that it makes it to Saturday and snuggles up in your womb. xxx    

Karmas it's looking good. You have a fair few more follies than me by the sounds of it. I think that I'll be having a Wednesday EC based on yesterday but I'll know more tomorrow and the scan is being done by the consultant so I'll be able to ask some extra questions on it all! I was disappointed to have gone from 23 follies down to 17 yesterday but maybe a couple more might have sped up. I'm really struggling to stay focused and positive. Can't even bring myself to have loads of protein because all I bloody want is pizza. Ugh, I'm struggling! 

Sorry, I'm being totally pathetic with no real reason to be today.


----------



## fluttershy1983

Fuzzy I'm so so sorry to hear that lovely, I don't even know what to say to make it any better for you. I hope and pray this little one is a fighter and a very sticky one for you too lovely. Xxxx

Larniegh don't you go apologising for your feelings lovely ! Ivf is a hard and long journey I take my hat off to anyone venturing into it. You will have some utter rubbish days and some really good days. Keep going lovely you're nearly at the ec and then you have relax a bit till transfer. You rant and rave as much as you like lovely, no one is going to judge you here. Xxxx

Karmas that's lucky you spotted the date !! Bless you oh going to get new ones though. Xxxx

Loopy I chose to do the clear blue ones as it gave a smile when the time was right cause I was useless at reading the dye ones. Xxxx


Hope everyone else is good. Sorry just a quickie from me my head is still banging  xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Fuzzy - Aw huni    I have no words. I have everything crossed for you that your lil embie grows  

Larneigh - I feel exactly the same hun, feel all doom and gloom and even thought to myself yesterday I dont know why I bother its obvious life is stopping me for having another baby even said to the oh not sure why we are doing this story of my life is its not going to work anyway so why am I putting myself through it   I want nothing more than to have another baby Id give anything in the world really but this IVF **** is hard on us as women all the injections the tests the scans and the hormones who can forget them! I have enough trouble with mine let alone with all these jabs. I dont know exactly how many there are they said aprox so im just going by their generalised description, I was upset to loose the larger follie too more disappointed in myself for some stupid reason. If you need to chat feel free to PM me hun my inbox is always open
If your craving pizza make it a chicken one   that will help with the protein, ill prob have a smoothie when we get back from collecting the jabs.  


Flutter - water water and more water lol that and dark chocolate, go on treat yourself. Yup very lucky we spotted the date couldnt believe it, the thing is we have only had the meds 10 weeks or so, so they gave them to us very close to the date! Ive looked up what would happen if any of the other ones would have been out of date. Ive checked the boxes of all the others but 2 as it was bin day :/ but it says they just wouldnt be as potent so no real danger they just wouldnt work as well but still think they should make sure the use by is quite a way from when they give you them!


----------



## Larniegh

Karmas I thought mine had a date of 6/16 last night but then realised it was a badly printed 18 which was lucky! I'd be cross though, can you ask for compensating for the amount of time it's taken to fix their error?!  Im just hoping that tomorrow goes ok. I'm worried that I'll lose my bigger two waiting for the little ones to catch up but I'm just not sure what option would even be better now! It's such hard work sometimes and I dont understand it anywhere near enough! Hopefully the consultant will be able to put my mind at ease tomorrow. Fully expecting EC to be pushed back to Wednesday and give them time to grow, I guess the fact that I'm still on the lower dose of menopur at 150 is a good thing, but still it's just all so ugh! 

Really hope that you get a bfp this time round hunny xx We all deserve it from what we're going through xx


----------



## Karmas

I know what you mean Larneigh, Lol compensating! Im still waiting for a reply from my complaint over a month ago! I doubt they will compensate anything every time I mentioned it before putting in my complaint I basically got told that 'The NHS compensate your treatment enough, dont you think!'  I wasnt even asking them to lower the price I was asking them to compensate for drugs we purchased but never needed as they were over stimming me to start with.  My clinic are a nightmare I have already said to the OH that if we need more treatment then I will NEVER go back to an NHS clinic unless Coventry are going to offer me a free cycle due to the mess of the first one I wont go back there. Its not the actual nurses or staff as they are lovely (most of them) its the procedures and practices of the actual hospitals. For example yesterday I was meant to get the call to say if I needed to stay on the same dose, they normally call before 4pm as they close at 5pm so I called at 4 to be told the nurses are making their calls now so you will hear from them any minute. 5:30 comes I still have no call. I ended up calling them and having to leave a stern message saying I had not got my call and if I dont hear back from them in the hour ill just take the dose ive been doing all along. 5 minutes later and I get the call, surprise surprise saying oh its ok stay on the same dose. There is never anyone there to answer the phone and you ALWAYS have to leave a message. Ive never known anything like it.

Im only on 150 in total, 75 Menopur and 75 Bemfola because f the pcos and the over stim last time I think they are just being really cautious.

Im worried, worried about it not working, worried about it working, worried about EC worried about ET I cant help it I know it changes nothing but blimey ive put myself through it in the last 8yrs and im worried this might be our only chance. What are we doing to ourselves eh. It will all be worth it in the end I know that but its the getting there im finding hard.

A BFP would be amazing, twin boys even better but that wishful thinking, I can hope though.

I hope we all get what we wish for xx


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies fuzzy I'm so sorry hun praying that one makes it as only takes one    larniegh karmas   hugs to you both ivf is very stressful you worry about the clinc saying yes then the tests if any delays being matched scans bloods then ec then et then the worse 2 weeks ever I never stop worrying but the end goal is in sight ladies I've seen so many happy endings on here and there is no reason why you 2 won't have one 2 madam how are you disney how is dp today ? Pollita loopy how are you both ? Hi to anyone I have missed xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Karmas you've really had such a run around with your clinic! I swear I feel so luck that I've only ever known mine, they're bloody lovely there. You can even get a message to a consultant for answer back the same day or next day. And as for compensating you enough? You should only be charge an appropriate amount for what you get. If they balls it up its for them to put it right!! Not the other way around! It's a fair price if they get it right, or do you get it cheaper just because they'll get it wrong. Ugh these things annoy me!! Lol. 

I've pulled myself together and am having a roast gamon salad for lunch, that'll have to do protein wise. 

Trina   back at ya


----------



## pollita

Karmas, I don't know how you put up with your clinic, honestly! Sounds ridiculous behaviour on their part. 

Fuzzy, so sorry to hear about your fert rate. I was in the same boat a couple of weeks ago (2 fert out of 22 mature) and it's awful. Fingers crossed that you have a strong, golden embryo growing  

I am already regretting accepting the job yesterday. They've called today to change the hours and shift patterns, and need me to start tomorrow which messes me around so much as I have meetings with clients all weekend which I'll have to reschedule. I wouldn't be so annoyed if I hadn't checked all of this with them yesterday before I accepted the job - I wouldn't have accepted it if I'd been required to work full days or full-time or start at such short notice. I agreed to go in tomorrow but put my foot down and said I couldn't work more than 4 hour shifts as we discussed yesterday, as I was offered by them, yet the manager seemed annoyed at me  
I'm in two minds whether to call today and say 'sorry, this isn't going to work' or whether to test the waters first and see if it works before throwing in the towel. What would you all do?


----------



## Larniegh

Hmm. That is annoying hun. Maybe have a face to face and see how it goes. They might be annoyed that they weren't given accurate information (if it's someone different to the recruiter). Do you still have the other interviews to go?


----------



## pollita

No the person who called was the one I spoke to yesterday. she was adamant they were all 4 hour shifts, then said I need to work 9 hours tomorrow! Not going to happen...I am just going to go in tomorrow and speak to them again, and be strong enough to walk away if they can't assure me. It also means rearranging a lot of meetings I have booked for this weekend now which won't look good to my clients  

I've got one more interview to go in 10 days time.


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One

This happened to me! He is now 3!! I wrote it off had a day 2 transfer convinced it was game over but he made it. I wish you so much luck xx



Fuzzyduck1 said:


> AFM just took the call, of the 13 injected eggs we have 1 fertilised!! Devastated is an understatement, we are really pleased that we got this far as we didn't think OH would produce any sperm but to only have one is just horrible, we have nothing to fall back on!! Transfer will be Saturday if he embryo continues to develop overnight, they will ring me in the morning to let me know!! My heart is breaking for my other half he was convinced that with such a great collection and 13 of the 14 mature that things would work out!! I have now written off any hope, my body is super fertile so if we get to transfer I'd like to think it would stick but now have no hope of getting to transfer! Other than that I don't feel too bad, over did it a little this morning and then found it hard to walk again so I'm now curled up with a blanket about to watch a film!! Sorry for the doom and gloom update I just don't know what to think!! Xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Trina - Thanks hun its such a rollercoaster isnt it 

Larniegh - You only get to see the consultant once and that cost us £230 because they screwed up the paperwork and put us through as private patients! I cant ever speak to a consultant its always one contact nurse and she deals with everything there. Haha pay for what I get I had to pay to cure myself of OHSS I neede buserelin for an extra 3 weeks after they canceled my cycle and I had to pay for every bottle! Even though they caused the OHSS in the first place. If, as an nhs hospital, they had given me an illness then as a UK citizen I would have been entitled to free treatment to put any mistakes right. Well that didnt happen at all and I paid for the privilege. That all went in to my complaint letter to which im still waiting for a response. Im contemplating writing a complaint to HFEA or the governing body for the hospital once treatment is done just to make them aware of the difference in NHS and private treatment as an egg sharer. Its just not on

So glad you are feeling a bit better today x

Polita - I dont know how Ive done it either tbh hun if it was over anything else I would have kicked off major before now but I just cant bring myself to do it while we are going through treatment. I mean they told me complaining wouldnt affect my treatment but I got an earful from the consultant that did my scratch even though it was done at the BMI private hospital and not the NHS one! Hopefully I wont have to put up with it for much longer and we get our BFP! 
If not ill happily take recommendations of all of your clinics as they sound lovely! Might even book an appointment and get a copy of my notes just incase lol

As for the job, they did the same to my daughter when she first started she had to do it around her college course and they kept asking her to work till 11:50pm as she couldnt work past midnight as she was only 17! She told them she couldnt get home past 8pm when she went to the interview as the busses dont run after that time, they said it was fine not to worry and then when they got her to work late tried to arrange her a lift home from the bar staff who che didnt know from adam! She only stayed there for a month, she now works for sainsbury's. Personally if it was me Id give it a go at least they might just be annoyed because of having no one to cover, be firm though dont let them persuade you into working longer than you want to. Id also go for the other interview too, keep your options open. Also ill happily pass you my cousins details she may need a photographer near you sometime, she runs a wedding planners called PED events her name is Pauline and she is always fully booked. The offer is there if you want it if not then its cool x


----------



## pollita

Thanks Karmas, you've mentioned before and i've kept meaning to message you about it but been so busy with everything! Really appreciate it  

Just got my contract through by email and it says it's permanent, one month probation and a month's notice after that... *sigh* this is not what I applied or interviewed for. Think my decision is made - really don't want to get dragged into a job which is going to affect my actual job!


----------



## Larniegh

Sweet mother of all things holy. Has anyone used the old style of menopur in 75ui with a vial ypu have to crack? The needle is flipping huge


----------



## pollita

haha yes, they are something else! The mixing needle is ginormous, scary looking thing haha


----------



## Larniegh

I have leftovers from the other stuff. I using them instead. Feel so pathetic right now.


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh I have the stonking mega needles for drawing up lubion too - it says to leave it on if you fancy injecting intramuscularly on a whim if you fancy a spot of pain  have you got another one to swap to once you've drawn it up? Sorry you're feeling down lovely, only a few more days to go. The meds really mess with you and I felt totally flat in January xxxxx

Pollita whaaaat is going on with that job?! They sound totally disorganised. Definitely the right thing to put your clients first - that is your future  xxxxx

Karmas your clinic sounds like hard work! I have had to chase mine in the past and I also had to pay for clexane after ohss (although I was already on it), but I was just unlucky to get it really. Hopefully in the next few weeks it will all be done and dusted and you can move onto a much more special kind of care  xxxx

Fuzzy I am so so sorry to read your news, how unlucky  will your clinic tell you how the other half of your eggs got on fertilisation wise? The story below is really inspiring so please keep the faith - I have been on this forum for years and I have seen success many a time when everything is going wrong. Praying that the embie is golden xxxxxxxxx

Flutter hope the headache is gone lovely xxxxx

Loopy hope you catch the surge  my otd is still a whole six days away so no scan in the diary yet xxx 🍀💚💜🍀

Love to everyone else  xxx

Afm I'm really trying to battle negativity but trying to look to all the positive points. Only time will tell xxxx


----------



## pollita

The needle you inject with should be the same as the normal menopur - the big one is only for mixing, definitely don't poke yourself with it!


----------



## MadameG

Cross post / Larneigh you are not pathetic - I would have run screaming like a banshee if you came towards me with a drawing up needle!!  Xxxx


----------



## Larniegh

It's not the drawing up one is the injecting one but still twice the width. I have the other menopur needles still from the new style and I'm using that. I'll have another 4 days after today. So I need get my head in gear. 

Pollita tell them to go hang and get work elsewhere. You don't need their nonsense. 

Karmas I'm so sorry. I hope you get a bpf and then defo FET into hfea. Because that's just not ok. 

Thank you all for your bolstering. I'd be a wreck in the corner otherwise. Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh any needle bigger or wider than necessary is a prick in my eyes    xxxx


----------



## pollita

haha love this needle talk! Larniegh, no idea what they've given you then! haha glad you had one of the others to use, don't blame you  

As for job, after chatting it over with my friend, as well as your insight here and on IG, I've decided to call them in the morning (I'm due in at 9) and tell them that I won't be taking it after all. It's not worth the stress and I'm trusting my gut. I hate confrontation but hey ho, I never have to see or speak to them again so tough luck if they aren't happy! Thanks all


----------



## Larniegh

Oh madame!!!   
God knows what that needle is but it's in the sharps bin and stating there!!!!! It filled the all in one but it's how injected following some tears. I feel so bloody pathetic. Need to get a grip on myself. 

 love you all. 

Fuzzy are you expecting a call tomorrow? Hope its great news and that your embie is still rocking and rolling. Xxxxxx


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies  pollita so the job didn't work out hun x madam I'm praying everyday for you xx larniegh I was a right wimp with needles hubby did them fuzzy good luck with your call hun xx


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh   xxxxx

Pollita you go girl xxxxxxx

Trina thanks lovely   xxxxx


----------



## pollita

You're not pathetic larniegh! It's one of the pitfalls of an already emotional journey and you're doing a fab job of handling this IVF malarkey - don't you forget that   

Madameg, how are those tests looking? Super dark?


----------



## Larniegh

Thank you *sniffle * xx


----------



## pollita

Hope that cheers you up like it did me


----------



## Larniegh

HAHAHA LOVE IT


----------



## fluttershy1983

Pollita that's hilarious, you lot do crack me up. 

Larniegh the drawing up needles to do the merional i had were bloody huge too. But there's not a hope in hell I'd inject that into myself not a frigging chance. I'm like a Poxy baby having the clexane, the 20mg clexane are a lot kinder then the 40mg those *****es sting like hell and I end up having a dead leg feeling afterwards. - I no longer have them in the stomach cause I'm a woss and they were too painful lol.
And I have tattoos ! Xxxx

Madame g I completely understand your worries, and I know how hard it is to remain positive love. Keep busy lovely but also take it easy xxxx

Karmas I've drank so much water camels ain't got nothing on me lol. I'm congested to so my thinking it's that or the new glasses I got the other week. They make me feel a bit dizzy so I've got to go back and get them sorted. I usually wear contact lenses but I'm still napping during the day and falling asleep with contacts in is not fun. Xxxx

Hope everyone else is good xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Flutter thanks lovely   Are your eyes getting dry? I suffer badly with dry eye on and off, which really distorts your vision and can give bad headaches. Might be worth trying some drops. Literally cannot believe you put clexane in your leg   I find that if I inject it really really slowly it doesn't sting too much xxxx

Pollita absolutely LOVING that picture!!!!!   the frer is getting close to the control line   had a bit of a wobble as the cheapies weren't quite as dark as yesterday by literally a fraction, but I did a cheapie tonight with only three hours hold and it was the same darkness as this morning   I need to breathe. I am also having to drink ginger tea like Flutters camel tonight xxxxxx

Larneigh it's a tough, crap journey. I think any emotion is justified! Sending loves   Xxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Madame g, funny you should mention that the optician said I need to be more conscious of closing my eyes as they are big and my lenses often cause dry eyes. But the glasses are horrendous, its hard to explain but the feeling is just awful like I'm constantly moving even when I'm not. Very weird, but pregnancy apparently alters your sight too. As for the clexane my belly is still sensitive from the op and trying to pinch an inch with my increasingly belly by the scar was causing me more pain as it felt like the oh was stretching my scar  so I told him it needs to go in my thigh from now on. My midwife said it's ok in the thigh. It's a lot less painful than the stomach that's for sure  xxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Fuzzy thinking of you this morning    xxxxxxx

Flutter sounds like your glasses are not quite right for you. Deffo try some eye drops too as at least then your lens will be smooth- when it's dry it's pitted and doesn't reflect the light evenly xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Polita - I will PM you her details hun and ill let her know you might be in contact, of course I wont mention how we know each other. Screw the job good for you hun! Dont let them mess you about and tell them why you wont take it,it may make them rethink the way they are with people!  

Larniegh - you want to compare needle war stories? You think you are a wuss you aint got nothing on me I use numbing cream because I cant even do the tiny needles with out it oh and I passed out 3 times when injecting on my last cycle. I know what you mean about the needles the ones on my cetrotide are massive double the length double the width and they sting more than the menopur (I have to mix it in the glass vial with the snap tops) you are not pathetic hun far from it, you are emotional which is expected if you wernt the drugs wouldnt be working. Good luck at the scan today hope those follies have grown x  

Madame - Im sure everything is fine hun with all the symptoms you have but of course you are worried x 

Fuzzy - hope you are ok x

Flutter - Defo go back about the glasses my hubby wears them all the time and have the same issue he had to have them changed they were too strong, you can ask for another test for them to check the strength

Scan this morning at 11 so will update you all feeling really full today which is odd because yesterday I didnt feel as full as the day before but today I dont even think I could fit breakfast in there let alone anything else! Getting fed up now of jabbing and going back and forth to the clinic as its such a long way but needs must hopefully I will get more of an idea on EC today will also ask if they can put me first on the list lol


----------



## pollita

Thanks karmas, really appreciate it lovely  good luck with your scan today!



Madameg, so glad to hear the tests are getting darker!

Larniegh, best of luck to to today! Hope a brings you good news 

Cortney, your mailbox is still full so can't reply!

Right, off for a long walk now with the dog. Have called job this morning and they seemed OK about it (didn't have much choice really!) so once I've cleared my head will get back to job hunting or devising a plan to make more money. Also, once my bmi is under 30 I can go on the waiting list for NHS treatment so even more motivation to lose weight (2 stone to go to get under 30 😭)


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Haven't caught up on the feed it's seems to be really busy this week, lots going on! Currently sat in the hairdressers enjoying me time but signal is rubbish so will have to catch up later! 

Just to keep u posted, embryologist called to say it cultured to a 2 cell at 20 hours after insemination when they would typically expect it to reach 2 cell after 26 hours and it's now well on its way to culturing to a 4 cell! Booked in for transfer in the morning at 11.15 so there is still hope! The OH is trying to reign me in and not let me get too excited but I know he is desperately hoping it hangs on and keeps going!! 

Sorry for lack of personals but I hope you are all ok today, love to you all xxxx


----------



## pollita

Fuzzy that's fantastic news! So pleased for you xx


----------



## MadameG

Fuzzy that's brilliant news! Sending golden sticky vibes your way xxxxxxxxx

Pollita glad you told them to do one, what a mess at their end xxxx

Karmas good luck!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## DisneyJL

Woah, loads to catch up on so just a quick one.

Fuzzy - Amazing news about your soldier of an embie! Really wishing you good luck for the transfer & sending you telepathic glue! 

Flutter - Yeah, Clexane is subcutaneous which means under the first couple of layers of skin, so it can be given in places with more fat. If your thighs become sore, & your tummy is still bad, you can alternate to your upper arm/lower back (if there's enough flesh!)

Madame - How many days are you now? You're in my thoughts regularly. 

Pollita - You did the right thing; like you said, you wouldn't have even accepted it if that was the situation from the start! Keep looking Hun, & best of luck!

Larniegh - DP also had a mini meltdown at those needles (the ones you inject with!) I didn't think they were any bigger than the other ones we had for menopur, but that's easy for me to say as they weren't going in me!!!  Not much longer for you now though, only 4 more nights of injecting at most.

Karmas - Hope scan went ok! Keep us updated.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## DisneyJL

(Well....      not that quick! Lol!)


----------



## Larniegh

Just a quickie they're dropping me to 75ui menopur for 2 days then a day of 37.5. Looks like I have 15 ok follies which I'm disappointed with but better than getting OHSS I guess. Feeling really bloated and didn't sleep well. But it's the home straight now.  

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh sounds pretty fab news to me  is ec booked in or are you scanning on Monday? Xxx

Disney you're so sweet   Only 4 weeks tomorrow     xxxx 🍀💜💚🍀 how's dp? Xx


----------



## Larniegh

Monday is another scan. EC should be Wednesday.  Hope my follies keep growing ok with the power dose. They've only been growing about 1mm a day.


----------



## DisneyJL

She's fine thank you Madame, back to her normal self!

& Larniegh, that's good! It's better to have 15 good quality ones, than more that are of lower quality & that might send you into OHSS. Think positive! 

J x


----------



## trina123

Wow been busy on here fuzzy great news hun i keep praying xx larniegh great news on your scan  xxx


----------



## DisneyJL

Good luck today Fuzzy! Sending you lots of sticky vibes!!! 

J x


----------



## Karmas

Fuzzy good luck today hun  

Polita glad you told them where to stick their job! Good on you x

Larniegh hang in there hun the end is in sight   glad the follies are doing well, im sure the last of the meds will kick them up the  and get those little ones moving in the right direction

Disney glad to here oh is back to her normal self 

AFM had my scan all is well levels are at 12,000 we have about 18 follies they think but will obviously know more after EC. No more bloods or scans for me whoo hoo so glad to get that part over with, no more jabbing either they told me not to take any more stims so only did the cetroide last night and have to do the trigger at 22:30. So that means we will be in at 10:30am on Monday, we have to be there at 8am which means we have to leave at 5am to make sure we dont hit the motorway traffic, which is hell from Brum on a Monday morning the M6 is worse than the M25! 
They have given me pregnyl to trigger with, anyone else used it? Is it going to sting/burn like the menopur did?
So now im fretting about the sedation, I know from experience im difficult to keep sedated more so if its a painful procedure as it jolts me awake and im concerned about waking up in the middle of EC and not being able to continue. Also worried about egg quality, what if they are all duds, or if the sperm on ice is no good, or what if a million other things ARGH wish I could just ignore all this stuff but it gets to me 

Oh also got a response to my complaint they have got to be bloody kidding! Will upload the letter later if i get a chance but basically they just say oh sorry there is nothing we could have done for you so its tough, I hope that has answered your questions in regard to your email. 
WTF no it bloody hasnt it hasn't even covered some of the points in my email! To say im raving is an understatement but BUT im trying to stay calm and positive so im not going to deal with it until after transfer or my otd

When is OTD is it 14 days after EC or ET? 
Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Karmas I triggered with pregnyl and to be honest the adrenaline was pumping at that point so I didn't notice if it stung or not, I'm sure u will be fine lovely! What clinic are you at then of ur travelling from brum? With my sedation I woke up half way through and I'm not going to lie I must have woken due to the pain but dosed off again! Don't worry about eggs just think it is completely out of your control, all the worrying in the world is not going to change it, you will be fine no matter what the outcome is but sending you lots of positive vibes!! Xxx

Flutter how are you? Xx

Madame, Trina, flutter, pollita, Disney and everyone else hope you are all doing well! 

Thank you all for the well wishes defo hoping for a sticky one! 

I am going for transfer now but I am in agony, have suffered with constipation all week and last night cried with pain, a punnit of grapes and carton of cranberry juice later and still nothing!!! Does anyone know if we can take laxatives during treatment, esp as I am about to have transfer at 11 am!!
If it hadn't been for this I would have been fine, was still a bit tender on Thursday after EC but other than that I am feeling great! Xxxxx

Ps sorry to be crude xx


----------



## Karmas

Thanks Fuzzy, I know its out of our control but I cant help myself im a natural worrier 
We are at Coventry we live near Brum and did go to BWH at first but they were more of a nightmare than Coventry have been, so we changed clinics before we got started there. (while we were waiting to me matched) Any other time the drive is ok (ish) until you actually get to the hospital and then there is one stupid lane for all the cars going to ALL the different car parks, so you have to wait in the queue even if you dont want that car park, Its a nightmare. 
I know its going to be a pain on Monday morning though, as everyone is going off to work and needs to be there for about 8:30 so everyone will be on the junction at the same time. It normally takes an hour and a bit to get there but its going to take at least 2 on monday so Id rather be there and wait around at the hospital then miss the time and not be able to do EC.

I would call the clinic and ask about the laxatives but try prunes (ew I know) im not sure if anything will work that quickly the only thing that does is caffeine but of course you cant have much of that either. Have everything crossed for you x


----------



## MadameG

Fuzzy I was allowed lactulose, which fixed things in a couple of doses  , before transfer. I have seen some pregnant ladies having it too. Licorice is supposed to help and above all make sure you are hydrated. Wishing you lots of luck  xxxxxxxxxxx

Karmas fab news that you are booked in for ec. The hcg triggers don't generally sting so you should be fine. As fuzzy has said, no amount of worrying will change things so just try to go with it and keep the faith. They should give you lots of painkillers so you shouldn't feel pain even if you wake up. I didn't sleep during either of mine, was just woozy, so was conscious of tugging and also chatted away  enjoy your drug free day tomorrow and good luck with the drive. The OTD varies between clinics, mine is 18 days post ec. AF is always due 14 days post ec (fake ovulation) if that helps xxxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Karmas just a quick one I was at cov and I was asleep throughout all ec never woke and the doctor said if I was to wake he would give me more sedation so don't worry it was great lol and my otd was 13 days after a 5dt hope this helps xx

Fuzzy good luck xx

Larniegh not long now hun xx


----------



## Karmas

Thanks Madame, I just know I will be a poas addict, I ordered a whole pack for the last cycle so will test out the trigger. Im hoping to be able to kinda know by bonfire night as 18 days past ec would be  the 1st anniversary of losing the OHs nan on the 4th he is hoping its a good omen. 

Thanks loopy that would make it the same as madames clinic 18dp ec

When do most people start to see a bfp do you think? I know lots of ladies over the yrs on here have had lots of different results for different days so I wonder what the average is


----------



## trina123

Karmas  please try to stay calm I was so nervous as well I was crying but it will be OK can you be asked to be put to sleep at lister we are asleep fuzzy sending all my vibes to you x larniegh  getting so close xxx


----------



## trina123

Ps karmas  about day 4 for twins I showEd day 5 you only have to wait 9 days at the lister


----------



## KDJay

Hey ladies does anyone know if u can egg share if u have endo? It's not for me it's for a friend who is fed up waiting for the delays caused by the nhs


----------



## DisneyJL

Karmas, as others have said, no amount of worrying will change anything, & what will be will be. As for sedation, when my OH had hers she said that if she started feeling it more then they just topped up the drugs. You'll be fine! 

KDJay, I'm not sure to be honest, & it may even vary from clinic to clinic. Best bet is ring a local one & just ask. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well!

J x


----------



## MadameG

KD I think it depends how severe the endo is plus I'm sure some clinics are more flexible than others. Hope you're all doing well  xxxxx


----------



## KDJay

Hi Madame, thanks . Are u pupo? Well good luck will have fx for u and will come on to check out how U are doing. We are all good thank u, baby is 6 weeks now xxx wishing u lots of baby vibes xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Oh im calm (for me lol) no honestly im ok just curious more than anything. Looking forward to tomorrow and not feeling as full. Did the trigger last night at 10:30 had twinges last night as if AF was on its way. Feel sick this morning but think that is the hcg, tested at 7am and got the first positive i've seen in 10 yrs must admit my heart skipped a beat thinking it could work. Will test out the trigger, how long does it normally stay in your system? 
Concerned about the sedation as I have it quite a lot for dental work and they find it quite hard to keep me asleep 
Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Larniegh

Massive good luck tomorrow karmas xxx when are you in for Ec??


----------



## Larniegh

I don't feel as bloated today  the irrational part of my brain thinks it's because my ovaries must have just released all the eggs and tomorrow they'll tell me it's all over. I know it's stupid but my head is going in circles over it.


----------



## trina123

Good luck with ec tomorrow  hun xxx


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Larneigh you will be fine Hun the anxiety gets worse the closer you get!! Not long now! Xxx

Karmas good luck for EC hope u get a great bunch! Xx

Hey everyone else! 

AFM had our little grade 2- embie transferred yesterday morning but I'm still suffering with swelling, feel like I've done a million sit ups, apparently the ovary swelling pushes everything up inside! I am also very sicky, been sick twice today and once yesterday and cannot stop sleeping, this seems to be side effects of the  cabergoline tablets they have given me! We have been told to test 14dpt so keeping everything crossed till then! In the meantime I feel like a big tit, I'm normally a tough cookie but this process has written me off!! Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Fuzzy it sounds like you may have ohss hun - keep an eye on your urine output, if it goes down despite drinking more then you must call your clinic. You should also measure you waist and contact them if that increases too. Fab news on being pupo hunny, sending you lots of luck xxxx

Karmas wishing you all the best for ec tomorrow! Hope all goes smoothly and you can put your feet up after  xxxxx

Larneigh I had 6 more eggs the second cycle - when I barely felt my ovaries until the day of ec. You've probably got a little more used to it  you won't have ovulated either because you are on buserelin. Stay strong lovely, the finish line is in sight   xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Morning ladies thanks for the well wishes will update when I get home, good luck larniegh


----------



## Karmas

I'm in at 10:30 but have to leave at 6:30 to be there for 8am and the brum traffic, I had the same thought before my last scan about ovulation but it was all fine there is no way you have ovulated hun x Hubby reckons I have about 23 eggs considering my trackies won't even fit this morning! I think its more hopefully they are good quality. On my phone so cant go back nut hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Larniegh

Best of luck karmas x you'll be epic


----------



## trina123

Karmas you will be fine I was mess sobbing I was so nervous  can't wait for your update larniegh is it your last scan today xx madam how are you when is your scan flutter how are you feeling madam have you heard from bevvy afm going Xmas shopping today trying to keep busy had a dream was delayed again. I'm 36 next March so worried  just want to start xx


----------



## MadameG

Trina I think I might be ending up with no scan at all as my tests have gone backwards. Waiting to see if they get darker again from one embryo clinging on   I haven't heard from Bevvy sorry. I'm sure you'll get going properly this time Trina  xxxxx

Karmas massive good luck for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Madame hunny hope it's just that your wee is a bit weak xxx  When is OTD again? Will your Doctor for a beta for you if you ask? 

Last scan (hopefully) is this afternoon so will let you all know. 

Came in to work today to be told I might be at risk of redundancy due to a re-org happening where I work. It's a bit on the scary side! I dont even have a manager in today to speak with so I'm just having to get on and hope that everything will pan out ok. We expect to know more towards the end of November but it's making me question if I'm doing the right thing in trying for a baby


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh I've had a reversal of symptoms too, sadly not just weak pee, I so wish it was the case. My gp surgery is awful so no chance for betas through them. Probably just going to wait and see.

I don't think there is ever a perfect time for baby making, you will figure things out if the worst happens. Plus you'd have lots of rights once you have your bfp  xxxxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh hun I hope it's not bad news for you xxx And you're right, life happens whether we want it to or not. Just have to hope that I'll be safe at the end of the day. It'll be what it'll be. x


----------



## Fay2410

Hi ladies how are you all doing? I've been trying to read and catch up but I'm struggling to find the time with my two little monkeys. They are 16 weeks Wednesday and I've things are finally settling nicely. I have them in a good little routine and their sleeping from 8pm-6am for me so I'm loving getting 8 hrs a night! I didn't sleep for 3 months after they were born! DH and I are going to Scotland Thursday for 3 nights for my birthday, it'll be the first time I've left the babies so not looking for way to leaving them. 

How are you all getting on? I've missed you xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi fay so lovely to hear off you so glad all the family is doing well can't believe the twins are 16 weeks already that seems to have flew by....how great that they have a routine now you must feeling so happy  Scotland sounds fab hun I know it's hard leaving them but you and do can have some time for yourselves xxx


----------



## Larniegh

16 weeks already Blimey  

Well last scan today and 12 good sized follies and a tiny amount of free fluid. Trigger tonight at 10:15 then Ec Wednesday at 9:45. 

Karmas hunny how did you get on?


----------



## DisneyJL

Madame, fingers crossed it's just your body playing tricks on you & you will get a BFP on OTD.  

Larniegh - 12 is good, and you may even have a couple extra by Wednesday. We had 12 on the scan on the Monday but they actually collected 16 of the right size. Anything extra is a bonus though, as 12 is amazing!

Fuzzy, hope you're feeling better today, and your little embie is making itself at home in your lining! 

Karmas, how'd you get on today? Hope you're not feeling too rough after it.

Hi Fay, lovely to see that you have twinnies, & what a fab routine you have them in already! Well done you!

Hi to Loopy, Trina & everyone else.

J x


----------



## DoodleDoOrDont

Hello Ladies, I hope you wouldn't mind if I join your thread  

Just been reading all your ups and downs over the past few weeks and thought I'd introduce myself.

First time on the forum, first cycle, and first day of meds!

34yo tomorrow, going for egg share with deferred ET. Got OH going through PESA/TESA after a failed vasectomy reversal. He has 4 children from a previous marriage, I have none but no know fertility issues.

Been waiting 3 months for a match as my BMI was 30 and putting peeps off. Now got BMI down to 27 and got matched a couple of weeks ago.

Time to let the rollercoaster begin!!!


----------



## Larniegh

Welcome to the mad house babes. When do you expect to star cycling??


----------



## trina123

Karmas how was today hun x madam how do you mean you my bfp was always light hun x fay great to hear from you and youroman twins x doodle welcome hun x hi disney loopy flutter fuzzy x


----------



## DoodleDoOrDont

Thanks Trina, feeling very alone right now so great to find you guys who know the score  

Larniegh - I've been on the pill, start buserelin tomorrow, last pill on 22/10 then start cycle as soon as AF arrives

Hey Karmas, Madam, Fay, Disney, loopy, flutter and fuzzy xxx


----------



## DisneyJL

Hi Doodle, welcome to the group! No need to feel alone - we're all in the same boat here, and know how hard going IVF is! How are you feeling about starting your jabs tomorrow?  

J x


----------



## DoodleDoOrDont

Hey Disney, was terrified about the jabs, but just seen the needles and they're tiny! Trying to psyche myself up, not sure if I'll actually manage sticking it in myself! Will have OH on hand


----------



## DisneyJL

The anticipation is far worse than the actual jab to be fair. I did the first one for my OH, but made her do the second one even though she protested, because we both work shifts & I knew there'd be times that I wouldn't be there. She panicked, but said it really wasn't that bad & was a pro after that.  You'll be fine!

J x


----------



## Larniegh

Nowhere near as bad as you think hun. Tiny needles, just don't rush it. Exciting times ahead though hun.

We all understand that alone feeling so whenever you need someone to listen just drop a note. We've seen and felt and dealt with just about all of it!


----------



## DoodleDoOrDont

Thanks both   feeling more positive already. Will let you know how I get on in the morning   xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Best of luck hun. 

Well ladies that was my last injection! I feel sick as a pig since my last menopur/suprecur jabs at half 5 and could happily throw up. Hoping the trigger doesn't hit me too hard   exciting times ahead now! Really hope I get a good haul for me and my recipient.  Probably more for her than for me. Thanks for listening to my nonsense prattle.


----------



## Karmas

Morning ladies 
OMFG do I feel like crap warmed up! that has to have been the worst EC in ever (ok maybe not ever) No one told me about the huge suppository! they gave me antibiotics which made me really really ill before going down and no one would listen to me that I was going to be sick they all kept telling me it was the nerves but I knew it wasnt. I felt 10 times worse after the meds think it was a reaction to the antibiotics as they made me quite ill last time on an empty stomach. So I go into theatre feeling like im going to throw up and all of a sudden they tilt my head back and bang it hits me the room span and before I knew it I was out. Didnt have chance to tell them I was going to be sick so as SOON as I came round again that was it the nurse is trying to tell me to sit up and im telling her to get lost it bloody hurts to sit up hubby is holding the bowl and helping me out by laying me on my left and the next thing I know the nurse comes towards a sick needle phobic with a injection to go in the back of my thigh before I tell her no its done she said it would help with the sickness and the pain but it didnt so she comes at me again and done the same thing 5 minutes later saying we cant keep having you being sick and then 5 mins later she wants to do another one and I think balls ive got enough drugs in my system and the last 2 didnt work. So I dont have #3 and tell them im going home take the cannula out and let me leave.

so im sick once more before we leave and I get in the car for the 2 hour journey home! And yup you guessed it sick again and that was how I spent my night in waves of hot sweats stabbing pains in my shoulders pain down below and sickness couldnt take anything for it as it was just coming back up.
Oh and to top that off we had to have icsi! Even though we asked them to defrost a sample and check the quality they didnt and we now have to find another £600! Hubby worked it out and we could have had our own full cycle for £600 more! 
Sorry to anyone eating breakfast  im sat here with a hot water bottle and trying not to throw up once again! 

Oh we only got 16 eggs! No where near the 24 they counted on the scan in a way im glad it wasnt more but my first thought when I woke up was omg I cant do this again


----------



## DoodleDoOrDont

OMG Karmas that sounds horrific! Puts my tiny needle pin prick this morning well into perspective.
Do you know why you were so sick? Thanks God they collected 16 of the little gems. Fingers crossed it works out and you don't have to go through that ever again.

Larniegh - sorry to hear you're feeling so sick as well, at least you're on the home stretch now, fingers crossed for a bumper haul.

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Karmas

Doodle I remember my first jab and trust me its no easy task hun i think we all go through our own versions of hell when doing IVF, still feeling sick thos morning was up at 6 trying to no throw up again x


----------



## Larniegh

Blinking heck Karmas! Sorry you've had such a rough time! By the sound of your clinic a full cycle would probably have the cost the amount of a small house! They just pile it on everywhere they can it seems. Still, it's done now and you can relax. When do you expect to hear about fert rate?


----------



## DisneyJL

Bless you Karmas! Your clinic sound like a bloody circus! Did they not give you antisickness before? My OH had an oral antisickness, and a dose of IV antibiotics beforehand. Also, if it is their mistake that they didn't defrost a sample, you shouldn't have to pay! I'd definitely protest that one. Maybe look on the HFEA website to see what your rights are? All that aside though, 16 is fab! Fingers crossed for a good fert rate & that you have some stickies!

Larniegh - hope you're feeling better today! 24 hours to go! 

Doodle, hope your first jab wasn't too bad. Did you manage to do it yourself?

J x


----------



## MadameG

Karmas congratulations on 16 eggs - that really is an awesome number, definitely no need to be dissapointed. Although you can guesstimate from the size of a folly, there is no guarantee that every one will contain an egg. Hope you can rest up well today and take it super easy. I get really sick from pain killers and need the IM injections to stop the sickness too. You should be proud of yourself for making it through all the jabs, it's a tough old journey   Good luck with the fertilisation phone call  xxxxx

Larneigh woop woop to the end of jabs!!!! Good luck for ec tomorrow - yay!!! Xxx

Doodle welcome to the group  xxxx


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies madam have you tested today I went to epu for blood tests karmas sorry it was so awful great news on 16 eggs larniegh yayyy  ec tomorrow  hi there everyone  else x I rang lister cos they haven't send me the pills I said do you think they will be more delays they hope not x


----------



## MadameG

Trina when is your restart day now? Sadly my tests are almost negative today. It'll be all over tomorrow I'm sure   xxxx


----------



## pollita

Madameg, so sorry to hear the tests have faded 😢 Big hugs!


----------



## MadameG

Thanks lovely   so crap xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh sweetie I'm so sorry xxxx  take some time for you and be kind to yourself xx


----------



## DisneyJL

Sorry to hear that Madame, but don't give up hope until you've had it officially confirmed.  

J x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Just a quickie as I've been completely snowed under. Karmas that's a good amount of eggs lovely take plenty of time to rest up lovely xxxxx

Madame g please don't give up lovely my tests were so sporadic the only one that gave me any hope was the digital ! Honestly I could post a pic up here of the tests I took and how they went barley visible please don't give up lovely xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Karmas I had the anti sickness drugs and the antibiotics before the sedation and I felt really woozy but once all that's in they have to get everything done quite quickly really and they also wanted me to sit up straight away too I think they just want to try and get you up and moving...also I know you hate needles but just think how much worse the sickness would have been without it I know you've had a hard time but they do care about your well being just look after yourself now and be proud hun you have achieved so much in the last few weeks...congrats on 16 eggs though that's great hope you get a good fertilisation rate xx
Also we were told on the day we needed icsi too we was told from the start though that they would decide on the day whether we could have ivf or icsi...they should have told you that especially as your husbands sperm was frozen that you may need icsi...we just budgeted for it anyway (good job really) lol xx

Madame i really hoping it's not the end for you I really hope it's just because the hcg is too high for the tests to measure now xx

Trina hope your well hun and get started soon xx

Larniegh ec tomorrow wow that has come round quickly Good luck hunny xx

Doodle welcome hun hope your well xx

Disney hope you and dp are well xx

Flutter hope your doing well xx

Afm nothing new my end just got my information session on 11th November and then fet will be Jan and I'm going to have the scratch I think xx


----------



## Fuzzyduck1

Hi everyone, 
Madame I'm really sorry that things are looking as positive, could it have been the HCG giving u a strong positive in the first instance? How many days past transfer are you now? I am keeping everything crossed my lovely!  Xx

Larneigh I hope all goes well for u tomorrow, how are u feeling? Xx

Karmas I'm with you hunny, after having 2 kids I expected to bounce back from EC within a couple of days but it really knocked me about, I went back to work yday and fell asleep in the canteen and had to be sent home! Today is the first day I have felt like me and I am so relieved! We really don't appreciate what we put ourselves through and sometimes forget that we aren't superheros! Have u heard back about ur fertilisation numbers yet? Xx

Flutter how are you getting on? Do you have a nice bump starting to stick out yet? Xx

Doodle good luck with your cycle, these ladies have been a fantastic go to for me throughout our cycle and I'm so grateful I joined!! Xx

Pollita how are things going on the job front? Xx


Disney, Trina loopy and anyone else that I may have missed, hope you are all well!!xx

AFM I feel human again it's only taken 6 days from EC! The sickness, swelling, headaches, tiredness and tears have all stopped and because i feel so much like me again I have completely written off any possibility of getting a BFP and I'm ok with that! There's still time I know, we aren't supposed to test for another 11days and if we do have good news that would be fab but if it's a BFN it will be no surprise! OH and I have decided that since we have no Frosties we won't bother trying again and we will just make a new plan (cough cough a diamond ring and marriage proposal wouldn't go a miss lol) My nurse did tell us on day of transfer that the recipient couple were extremely happy so I'm guessing they had a much better fertilisation rate then us which I'm really happy about, at least if their treatment works it will all be worth while xx


----------



## pollita

Hey ladies, how is everyone doing?

Fuzzy, glad you're feeling human again! Wishing you all the best for a BFP  

Loopy, I hope the time flies until your FET! The waiting is awful though  

Karmas, so sorry to hear about your awful EC experience! It must have been horrible (to anyone else reading this, that is definitely not the case so don't worry for your EC   ) Your clinic really do sound like a nightmare, but to spring extra charges on you...like you say you could have kept them all and poss had a quicker cycle had you paid for your own cycle which is shocking!

Doodle, welcome and good luck  

Madameg, still hoping and crossing everything that it's just a wonky test result (mysteriously weak pee?  ) Big hugs to you honey

Larniegh, best of luck tomorrow. I'll be sending good thoughts down your way - can't wait to hear how many you get!

Trina, Disney, flutter, anyone else I've missed, hope you're all doing well! x

AFM things are ok. I've taken a bit of a break from the boards (ie. only popping in once a day instead of spending all day on here ) and I've taken a hiatus on my blog and I feel a lot better for it. Met up with BethanNora for a coffee and a chat yesterday which was so nice!
I have a job interview next week for a job that would be perfect. Also got another one that I'm hoping I'll get an interview for. 
On the plus side, I've had loads of photography work coming in the last few days so maybe it'll all work out anyway? Who knows. 

My GP believes I can get 2 cycles of IVF on the NHS, and very possibly 6 IUI cycles while I'm waiting for IVF (12 month wait right now). I'm waiting for a date for HSG - if that's clear then I should be able to start IUIs as soon as I have got my BMI down to 30, I'm 28 lbs away at the moment. 

So lots going on! Had a few weepy days lately where I feel that it's all just going wrong. It's a deep, dark hole to get out of


----------



## Larniegh

Fuzzy it's very early days so I hope it'll be good news in the end. 

Pollita the big big biggest hugs. 

AFM I'm feeling a bit stressed about it all now but I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow.  Xx


----------



## DisneyJL

Good luck for tomorrow Larniegh, you will be fine!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.

J x


----------



## trina123

Larniegh good luck tomorrow  hun x pollita big hugs things will  get better x madam oh no have you done a clear blue  one x loopy time will fly over Xmas hun x fuzzy please don't give up yet hun some ladies have no symptoms  x disney hope all is well flutter how is bump x afm got pill scan on the 3rd just not feeling  positive  at all they forgot to send me pills lister seems abit to busy and forgetful lately just feel like it's never going to happen and something will go wrong or won't work sorry to be down ladies but my luck has been pooh lately x


----------



## DoodleDoOrDont

Wow, things move quick on here! Gonna take me a while to get in the swing of it, so sorry for those I've missed xxx

Fuzzy & Madam, sorry to hear your both having a hard time at the mo, sending hugs and positive thoughts your way  

Larniegh, good luck tomorrow, hope it goes smoothly xxx

Karmas, I hope the sickness has subsided now, and you're on your way to feeling human again 

Disney - yes I managed to do the first one myself, which is lucky as I'm on my own tomorrow morning! I did it in the mirror so it didn't feel like I was stabbing a needle into myself! Was absolutely fine, is it weird that I'm quite excited about tomorrow's as I finally feel I'm doing something constructive in my treatment?!?

Polita, Loopy,Trina, Flutter, great to hear from you and thanks for making me feel so welcome 

Doodle xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Doodle that's actually very normal. Xx

Thank you everyone for the well wishes. Just jumping in the bath and getting ready to go sit in the m4 traffic. Ugh!! No fun at all. Will tell in touch after to let you all know how it goes xxxxx


----------



## DoodleDoOrDont

Larniegh- Hope traffic isn't too bad and all goes well today - will be thinking of u x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Good luck Larniegh you will be fine hun xxx


----------



## Karmas

Loopy I know they just want to look after me but that just wasnt the way to go imo I was barely awake when I first started to be sick and they way they spoke to my OH was nothing short of shocking. What has annoyed me with the icsi is we asked them specifically to defrost a sample to check it, my hubby cant produce a fresh sample due to medication he is on and that needs to be stopped for 4 weeks to do a sample, which we asked if we could submit another and they said there was no need this was about 6-8 weeks ago. Both andrology and embryology said the sample was fine going in and it would be fine coming out. That wasnt the case unfortunately  They didnt give me any anti sickness drugs before hand only the antibiotics 

Fuzzy - its not that I expected to bounce back but ive had 3 laparoscopies and had none of the sickness or anything like that if im honest I think todays bloods may be quite high as they are querying ohss again! Im having a really hard time with the cyclogest too. Glad you are feeling a bit better now and hopefully that little embie will stick!  

Polita that sounds really positive from the GP and you are doing great hun, kinda feel like ive been treated like cattle from the clinic to be honest but you are right my experience is certainly not the norm. Good luck for the interview!  

Larniegh good luck today hun hope everything goes smoothly for you x

Madame - sorry to hear about the tests have you done another?

Flutter hope you are well x

Doodle well done on jabs hun 

AFM still feeling like absolute crap, I think im having a reaction to the cyclogest my asthma has come back after nearly 5 yrs with out an episode and also im still vomiting cant eat or drink anything but water, im not sleeping either which is just making everything so much worse im getting really bad stomach cramps and after speaking to my out of hours gp apparently I shouldnt really be taking it because I had pemphigoid gestationis in my first pregnancy so ive called the clinic this morning to see if there is an alternative that I can have because I really dont think I can carry on like this. Never thought I would wish to have the jabs back!! 
They wanted me back up there today for a blood test at 8am which would have meant another 5am start 2 days after EC  but we have managed to change that to later today. Dont know what else to do. Ive already said to oh if this doesnt work then I dont think I can put myself through this again   

Got the fert call yesterday to let us know that out of the 8 one was immature and 5 fertilised correctly so we currently have 5 embabies in the embryoscope 

Hope everyone else is doing well X


----------



## trina123

Aww karmas sorry your having such a rough time please try and drink loads of water and 5 is great yayyy xxx


----------



## pollita

Karmas, 5 is great news! Hope you feel better soon lovely x

Larniegh, anxiously waiting to hear how many you got! Hope it went well x

I'm down  6lbs so far! My GP said only 27 lbs to go and I can go back for referral


----------



## fluttershy1983

Karmas I've just replied lovely xxx

Larniegh good luck today lovely xxx

Pollita keep up the good work !! That's amazing you should be proud of yourself lovely xxx

Madame g hope you're ok lovely xxx

Doodle welcome along lovely xxx

Loopy hope you're well too, I'm doing great ta lovely xxx

Fuzzy hope you're well too, yep bump us very protruding now ! I have 2 pairs of trousers to fit me, so I need to do a shop but I've had an influx of orders come all at once so a wee but busy for the next 2/3 weeks xxx

Trina, Disney, I hope you're all well too lovelies xxx

AFM got the results of the downs and t13/18 back all low risk so all ok there. We have a scan booked for next Friday for the gender reveal however I won't know till Monday Halloween ! The oh will know as he is meticulously arranging everything bless him. Oh and I'm no longer on a nokkie ban 😁😝 xxx 

Sorry if I've missed anyone I'm snowed under at the moment. I do quickly read post throughout the day but rarely have time to post so sorry in advance lovelies xxx


----------



## trina123

Aww flutter that's great news can't wait to know xxx


----------



## Larniegh

In the room recovering now. Bit sore but ok. 16 collected which in really happy with.


----------



## pollita

Flutter great news on the test results, and WAHAY on the lifting of the ban  

Larniegh, fantastic 16 eggs! So pleased for you  rest up xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh congrats hun 16 eggs is fab xx


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh woohoo well done lovely! Enjoy the toast xxxxxxx

Karmas fab news on the famous five in the incubator. Hope you feel better pronto, keep those feet up xxxxx

Flutter yay to the test results!! That's fab news honey, enjoy your DP  xxxxx

Pollita hope that things get back on the up for you soon. Fingers crossed for those interviews and happy snapping as well  Wales sounds awesome for fertility funding xxxxx

Trina I have used more than an entire chemists supply sadly xxx

Fuzzy no hun, I tested out the trigger, this isn't my first rodeo and I've been here before  wishing you all the luck for your OTD, keep the positive energy flowing xxx

Love to everyone else  xx

Afm it's OTD and its all over for me. Yet another early loss. Back to the drawing board for us - we need a new plan. Wishing everyone lots of luck on their journeys and if anyone finds the end of the rainbow, let me know xxxx


----------



## pollita

Oh madameg I'm so so sorry 😢 Xx


----------



## trina123

Madam I'm so sorry was so praying this was your time   xxx


----------



## Larniegh

So sorry Madame xx was really hoping you'd have good news xx take the time to have some you time. 

Flutter amazing on the tests and so pleased you're getting nookie now too. Love you! Xx

Afm I've been violently sick  and can assure you the toast wasn't as nice on the way back up. Feel like crap and can't wait to get into bed. Embryologists said had no need to talk to me and would call later which I hope is promising news. 

Love you all xxx


----------



## pollita

Aw poor you larniegh. Get into bed and feel better soon lovely x


----------



## DisneyJL

Madame, I am absolutely devastated for you.  Take some time to yourself now, maybe book a relaxing weekend away with your OH? It's not the end, it's just time for a new strategy, like you said. Have a little break then get back to the drawing board with a fresh mind.

Larniegh, 16 is awesome! I told you your cycle was very similar to ours.  Sorry you're having rough time though, get some rest & drink plenty of water (or whatever you can stomach!)

Pollita, well done on your weight loss so far - and that's really positive from your GP...    Even more of an incentive! 

Flutter, how exciting - not long to wait before you know if you're having a son or a daughter!!! 

Karmas, that's good news about the embryos. Hope you are feeling a little better too. Let us know how your appointment went.

Hi to everyone else!

J x


----------



## DoodleDoOrDont

Madam, I'm so sorry that it didn't work out this time. I know there's nothing I can say to ease the hurt, but we're here to listen. Try and do something little each day that is just for you and makes you feel good about yourself to keep going.

Hey to everyone else, just about to jump on a plane so unfortunately can't reply individually, but keep up the good work and stay positive.

Hugs xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Madame g I'm so so sorry lovely  utterly speechless... take all the time in the world you need and don't give up lovely having a plan is a good move xxxxx

Awww Larniegh bless you lovely. Love you too ! I'm so happy you got a good crop there lovely ! I'm sorry you're feeling rubbish lovely. Get plenty of rest and drink plenty of water lovely. I hope the call goes well lovely. Et won't be long now xxxxx

Disney, I'm super excited about finding out so far we have narrowed it down to two names for a boy. Maverick and jaxen - but will be abbreviated to jax (I'm more keen on jaxen) we have decided to have beau as a middle name for little one to remember the one we lost as it's a rainbow baby. Oh likes Amelia for a girl, I do like it too but I'm not in love with it, so I'd like another choice so I can hear them out loud over and over again. I know that's mad but the name is what is going to be with them from birth till death so it kinda needs to be right for them. Well that's my way of thinking, if I let the oh have his way I'm sure the child would hate me ! Xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Oh madame im sorry huni you know we are all here for you xx

Larniegh go you! 16 see not as bad as you expected  well done. I found with the nausea the easiest thing to do is not eat and if you do try and make it pasta/rice/chicken as its much easier on the stomach and drink water like a fish thats the only thing I managed oh that and powerade the red one the blue makes me ill. 

Ive had to pay for more meds!! Yup serious, they have put me on lubion injections rather than the cyclogest because it was causing serious asthma problems thing is I didnt have to pay for the cyclogest and its not exactly my fault the have had a reaction with me  so annoyed as they have now said if we do get a bfp we have to do the injections for 12 weeks!! thats another £670!!! to say im ****** is an understatement! 

Flutter Jaxon is ace! Amelia is pretty common but go with what you love x

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks everyone. I'm feeling OK after projectile vomitting all over the road. Classy eh? All 8 have injected perfectly so fingers crossed for my fertilisation numbers tomorrow.  

Karmas speak to your gp about getting a prescription through them. They might sort you out a better option. Or just ask for a private prescription which shouldn't be more than  £50 and you can get the drugs elsewhere.  xx


----------



## pollita

Karmas, absolutely unbelievable! Definitely try the GP as Larniegh suggested. Worth a try! Most will give cyclogest so maybe it's the same for lubion (fingers crossed)

Larniegh, glad you're feeling better! So excited for your call tomorrow


----------



## MadameG

Lubion is £8 a vial at my clinic - more expensive through Asda - my GP said they never ever prescribe it as it is so expensive. Maybe you will have better luck though. I had to pay for it as it outside a normal egg share cycle of drugs too. You can use gestone which is around £5 but it has to be used IM. How were your bloods today hun? Xxx

Larneigh hope you are feeling at bit brighter, good luck for the morning call xxxx

Thanks for the love ladies   So crap, I can't believe it's happened all over again xxxx


----------



## Caz2424

Hi everyone
Glad to hear everyone is progressing in their journeys.
I wish you all, all the luck in the world. 

Madame I'm so so gutted for you, I've been there and also out the other side.
Sweetie you will get there, hang on in there xxx 

Toby is 3 weeks already, time is flying! 
He is perfect and the 4 cycles he took to get here are a distant memory now. I hope that you all can look back like this soon.


----------



## trina123

Hi caz great to hear from you aww 3 weeks already xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Karmas did they not inform you that any other drugs needed would not be supplied? As they only supply a basic medication...I was told if I needed anything else I would have to pay...if they didn't inform you then you could take things further and even if you do have to find that money it will be all worth it for that bfp and hopefully now you will start feeling better from them cyclogest  (they were the worst part for me) xx

Larniegh congrats that all have fertilised normally xx

Madame i am so sorry hun I really wanted this to be your time xxx

Fluttershy love the names so exciting you will find out soon xx

Caz lovely to hear from you glad toby is doing well xx

Doodle disney trina hope your all well Sorry if I've missed anyone xx


----------



## Karmas

Loopy we got a response to our last complaint and they just fobbed us off so after treatment Ill be making a complaint to the HFEA, we have even said if we had to have an FET then we would pay just to move the eggs as I point blank refuse to give them another penny.
Im not sure if we can even carry on with the lubion now as I seem to be having a reaction to that too!! So it may be the lesser of two evils with the cyclogest. ARGH


----------



## loopy loo1017

Disgusting that they fobbed you off with your last complaint they were 100% at fault I'd defo contact the hfea about that....cant believe your having a reaction to that too sorry to hear that hun it's such a long journey isn't it especially with all the problems you've had really hope you get it sorted...I felt dreadful on cycolgest xx


----------



## Karmas

Considering Dr Rina is meant to be a specialist in pcos I cant see how it wasnt their fault tbh. Id rather go back to the 3 injections a day than the cyclogest but im wondering if it was the after effects from the EC. This seems to have been the longest journey of my life if im honest but the end is soon in sight we are back in on saturday for transfer as long as my blood results are ok, im still waiting for the call
On a good note ive managed to eat a slice of brown toast and drink a few mouthfuls of coffee today, not enjoying the sleepless nights though or the weird dreams the drugs seem to be giving me lol


----------



## pollita

Caz, lovely to hear from you! Been thinking of you lots lately. How are you doing? xx

Larniegh, what did they say? Good fert rate?   Hope you're feeling better today! xx

Karmas, so sorry to hear that you're having a reaction to the lubion. Not what you need on top of everything else. Big hugs!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Exactly as I have pco aswell they started me on 150 menopur they wanted to do the bemfola at 75 and menopur at 75 but they had already given me my meds and I said I wernt paying for different ones for no reason lol...transfer is great it's a lovely experience 
It could well have been the after effects of ec see how you go and maybe try the cyclogest again 
It's really good you've managed to eat and keep it down as soon as I left there I went straight to canteen and had food lol but I was definitely lucky with all of it really you seem to have had a rough time so now hopefully you can get yourself back to normal and ready for that little embryos to be put back xx


----------



## Larniegh

Oh Karmas you're having a rough time babes. Hope you feel better soon xxx

I'm not gonna lie, I feel horrid today. I'm in a lot of pain and discomfort.   I do have 7 embies going this morning so on for ET on Monday. Eeek!! I might call on Saturday to see how they're all getting along but so far so good. I really hope that my recipient is doing as well!!


----------



## pollita

Sorry to hear you're having a rough day Larniegh. Feel better soon! Fantastic news about your 7 embryos  x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Larniegh hope you feel better soon hun and great news about your embies...make sure you rest and look after yourself xx


----------



## Larniegh

Thanks ladies. Just about to have an omelette and chips. Im so fed up of protein now. Lol.


----------



## trina123

Great news larniegh  xxx


----------



## Karmas

Loopy wish I could have headed for the canteen! They did a 50/50 with menopur and bemfola for this cycle. Doubt I will be 100% for saturday but can only hope.

Larniegh - Thanks hun glad all 7 have made it for you  I often wonder about the recipient too 

Polita Thanks hun, I always seem to get the rough end

Had a call from embryology today because they have to change the medium that the eggs are in when in the embryoscope and they have checked the images so far 3 are perfect and 2 are a little slower but hopefully they will catch up. Ive got such an upset stomach with the lubion think id rather have an asthma attack! Anyone know if I can take anything for it? Also what strength of cyclogest have you ladies been given. They have given me 400 x 2 a day but only 25 units of lubion.

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## pollita

Karmas, I was on the same, 400 twice a day. I was lucky that I had zero side effects with cyclogest, whereas when they switched me to utrogestan I was in a terrible state - like flu x 100 combined with death. I was in the worst pain of my life with them, bed bound, vomiting...its so strange how each can affect people so differently. I've never been on lubion so no experience there but if it's not right I'd ask to change to something else, or if it's REALLY bad and nothing helps maybe even freezing them and doing a natural FET in a month or two. Imagine being like that for the next few months!


----------



## MadameG

Larneigh great news on your lovely little embies  hope you're feeling okayish tonight xxx

Karmas the two aren't really comparable but that's a standard dose. Hope you feel better soon xxxx


----------



## DoodleDoOrDont

Karmas - sorry to hear your meds are messing you up so much, but good news on the embies 
Larniegh - rest up and hopefully you'll be feeling more human by your ET date, great news on your embies too

Caz and Flutter- so nice hearing your updates and being reminded of the end goal

Madam- how are you feeling today? Hope you're taking some time out for yourself 

Hey to everyone else, great to hear all your updates and advice, especially for a newbie like me!

AFM - 3 days of jabs down, and feeling bloated and really warm all the time ( which is actually really nice as I'm usually freezing!), but as you predicted already feel like an old hand!

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Karmas hunny hope you feel better soon. 

Doodle it's just all part of the daily grind by now. 

AFM I'm still sore especially in my right ovary which did most of the work. Now for the pessaries that I'm now terrified off after reading all the trouble karmas and politta have had!!   gotta hope I'm the lucky one that is ok one them!!!! How bad is the leakage? I have no liners ready. 

I'm back to work tomorrow so hope I feel more human tomorrow. 

Love you all!!


----------



## pollita

Are you on cyclogest or something else, Larniegh? If cyclogest I 100% recommend letting them use the back door  No leakage at all and apparently absorb better. I've only used them vaginally a couple of times but it was very bad leakage and I always worried that I hadn't absorbed enough.


----------



## Larniegh

No, they've given me utrogestan with the definite instruction of vagina only!! Ugh. The things we do!!


----------



## pollita

Oh yeah those were vaginally only. I'm sure you'll be ok but if you're not ok tomorrow, cramping or sick or more pain than today make sure you call them. I put it off for a couple of days because I was convinced it was post-EC symptoms


----------



## Larniegh

I plan on being a wuss and call if it gets worse! It's what they're there for right??


----------



## pollita

Exactly


----------



## MadameG

Indeed they are 😊 I only used them for a few days as I am rather prone to thrush and they triggered it, but I don't think I had that much leakage. Just kept getting them stuck in the applicator   xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Well the applicator was a faff so I think I'll go manual with it. Madame did you swap onto something else? Hope you're doing ok babes xxx 

Gosh I hope I'm a lucky one and have no trouble. But I had limited symptoms on the jabs so I must be due a side effect of two!! Lol. 

Off to bed time and I really hope that I feel better in the morning.


----------



## MadameG

Yeah I swapped onto cyclogest (first cycle) so that I could use the back door, I don't think I had any side effects from them. You should be fine lovely, I think the most common reported effect is an upset tummy or bloating but we do put our bodies through a lot! 

I'm not going to pretend, I am devestated. Just trying to crawl forward one day at a time. I have a consultation with an clinic abroad booked so that's something to focus on xxxx


----------



## pollita

I'm glad that you have another step forward madameg. It's just not fair that it's not worked so far   You don't have any frosties left do you?


----------



## MadameG

I do still have two, but they are day six bc/cc I think, so they are technically a day behind and they might not thaw. I also don't feel confident using them if my body is not playing nice  I want to do the DQ alpha testing but A isn't keen to do it... X


----------



## Larniegh

I have no idea what that is but I'd you want it then you should fight for it. Statistically I guess A is playing the long game. A lot of women wouldn't who conceive naturally would have Cps and know nothing of it. In IVF we are more aware of it because we know an embie happened and with the early testing we get the bfps. I'd say push for it if there's no harm to anyone and it'll reassure you. 

You might need to make that make sense. I'm tired, poorly and headed for work. My ability to speak sucks right now. Lol. 

I've decided to tell my coworkers that ive done an egg donation whilst not mentioning my own cycle. I'm proud that I did this and want to share it  with people. Not in an ego way, in an awareness way. God I'm rambling. Shutting up now xxxx


----------



## pollita

Good luck today Larniegh! 

Madameg, id do the testing too. To me I want to know these things before forking out thousands more for another IVF cycle. Last time A didn't want me to do any more basic tests (LH, FSH, repeat AMH, can't remember the others) but I'll be pushing for them next time, along with anything else I can afford


----------



## trina123

Morning ladies I did post but not showing no well at the moment  madam it's good you have a plan hun x


----------



## DoodleDoOrDont

Trina - same happened with my post, something's up Grrr x


----------



## Larniegh

Gremlins in the system!!!!  

Feel pretty pants still but cocodamol is getting me through!!! 

Pollita definitely fight for all the things you want next time (if it comes to that which I'm really really hoping it wont) Hows the job hunting going??


----------



## pollita

Glad the cocodamol is helping, Larniegh. Hope you've got the weekend to relax and recoup at least  

I've given up with the job search to be honest. They're all part-time (great) but want people to be available all week which is a little ridiculous in my opinion when you're only hiring for 12-16 hours a week! I still have an interview next week though, not sure what will come of it - had a few last minute photog bookings come in which is helping. It'll all be alright in the end!


----------



## Larniegh

Yeah, jobs are always a faff with getting the hours to suit! Glad you've had some more work though though


----------



## Kokolee83

Hi ladies

Bit of advice please if you don't mind. I had my egg collection yesterday they got 13 eggs  so they're was 7 for me. Had the call from my clinic only 3 fertilised. We're going to try for a 5 day transfer so booked in for Tuesday for transfer. This is my first ivf. I just feel a little disheartened only 3 fertilised. Is this normal and ok. 3 out of 7?


----------



## Larniegh

Hey kokolee, well done on making it through Ec. Fert rates can vary and 3/7 while slightly lower than average doesn't mean you won't get your blasts. Sending postive thoughts your way. Are the definitely going for the 5 day or will they check at 3 days? I know people on other boards who had bfps with one fertilised egg so it's all possible.  

Hope you're not as sore as I am babes xx


----------



## Kokolee83

Thanks larneigh worried now that there's only 3 and praying they make it. The clinic said they'd ring me Sunday to let me know how they're doing. If they're not doing well would they get me in earlier? I didn't ask that.


----------



## Kokolee83

Sorry posted too early.  
I'm not to bad a bit tender but ok. Sorry you're not feeling too good this ivf definitely leaves you feeling battered and bruised. Hugs xx


----------



## pollita

As Larniegh said it's not terrible - did they mention if the other eggs were mature? I think typically they expect 80% of collected eggs to be mature (so 5 or 6 in your case) and of those mature eggs typically 60% should fertilise with normal IVF, and 70-85% if you use ICSI. On those numbers 3 would be right in line with regular IVF fert rates so don't worry too much  

My clinic will check them on day 3 and if they're all still going they'll continue to day 5, but if one or two have stopped developing on day 3 they will call you in immediately for a day 3 transfer of whatever is still going

Good luck!


----------



## trina123

Koko Lee that's not bad at all I know a lady on here that only 2 eggs made it now she is having twins x


----------



## Larniegh

Definitely don't worry. Pollita has done the maths and your bang on target. I believe that fertilisation is the big step then hopefully you'll be ok from there. 

If they're worried you'll be called in early. Depending on your clinic some are ok with you calling to check how theyre going so maybe call in the morning. I might as I'm super busy tomorrow so want to make sure they don't need me to go in. Gosh this is stressful!!


----------



## Kokolee83

Thank you ladies means a lot.  
It's definitely the most stressful I've been. Worry after worry. One step at a time.


----------



## trina123

Hi ladies I've been on the pill a while now as treatment was delayed and for 3 days everyone I take it I'm sick and having pains is this normal


----------



## pollita

Where are you having pains Trina? The pill used to make me sick so I stopped taking it, although I seem to remember it was a little better for me if I took it as I went to bed rather than during the day. 

I'd call the clinic if you're in pain though, just incase. I can't remember having any (but it was about 10 years ago!)


----------



## DoodleDoOrDont

Trina - how long have you been taking the pill without a break? They had me taking it for 9 weeks without a break while I was waiting for a match and I felt terrible by the end of it. Really emotional, bloated with cramps. It was like my AF desperately wanted to turn up!!

After that I just took it 3 weeks then 1 week of, but I still don't like it. I understand that they keep you on it to be able to start a treatment cycle asap, but it really messed me up.

Xxx


----------



## trina123

Doodle been on it since July I think I feel awful pollita just feel crap and fed up if I'm delayed again I'm just coming off it I had one break for a week but now I'm worse x


----------



## trina123

Sorry pollita it's really bad belly pain x


----------



## pollita

Thats a very long time to be on it without a break, no wonder you're in pain! Definitely speak to them - a week off shouldn't disrupt it, you'll still be in a pattern. That's so long as it's for syncing purposes and not for a very long down-reg or anything


----------



## DoodleDoOrDont

OMG Trina that sounds horrid   The hurry up and wait is so hard when you're messing with your natural cycle and hormones. I guess we have to just focus on the end goal!

I really hope one day I'll be able to look back and think it's all been worth it.

Kokolee - fingers crossed for your 3 little embies

Karmas- how are you feeling now? Get plenty of rest over the weekend if you can

Larniegh- how was work? How did the others react to your news? You're right to be proud, I think it's a  lovely thing we're all doing to help other ladies while going through treatment ourselves 

Hey to all you other lovely ladies, I'm soaking up all this advice and knowledge like a sponge!!!

Hugs to all


----------



## poppy05

Evening ladies
Just thought i'd let you know i am going to be making you a new home, i usually let my threads get to around a 100 pages, so this thread will be locked, your posts wont be deleted, you will still be able to read them, you just wont be able to post in here, i will post the link to your new home in here once ive done it   


I also wanted to just reassure you a little kokolee, on one of my cycles i had 12 eggs retrieved and i got 3 that fertilised, and 2 made it to blast, and i got pregnant, i did go on to mc however, but i thought that cycle was going to end before transfer, so please try not to worry, even if you get 1 blast that would still be amazing, i look forward to reading how things go for you, good luck xx 


Poppy xx


----------



## Larniegh

A quickie before it's locked 

Trina hunny call your clinic for a chat. You shouldn't feel that bad. I know running the pill back to back can result in a pretty nasty withdrawal bleed. I used to run them 3 months at a time because I had such bad periods. 

I'm feeling awful again tonight. I don't know if I'm just over doing it or if this is normal or if I'm poorly. Tonight I have sharp pain and apparently look really green.


----------



## kmurph83

Larneigh - be careful not to overdo it, I felt really sore and uncomfortable for 5 days after EC and it got worse each time I tried to do too much. Just relax and look after yourself, we all deserve that after everything we go through.

Trina - hope you're feeling better soon.

Kokolee - 3 embers is good, fingers crossed they all make it to blast.

Madame - so sorry to hear the news, I completely understand you wanted further testing at this point, I really hope it works out for you.

Pollita - glad there's some more photography work come in for you.

Flutter - can't wait to hear the result of your gender reveal party, I'm guessing pink!

Caz - lovely to hear from you, glad you are doing well and Toby sounds perfect.

Fay - I keep thinking of you, can't believe they are 16 weeks already, enjoy your few days off with DH, you definitely deserve it!

Doodle - I'm sorry I ant go back far enough to see what stage you're up to but hope things are going well wherever you are in this journey.

Sorry to anyone I've missed.

Afm - had my NHS 12 week scan on Tuesday (11+2), both babies are doing well, and they have moved me forward 3 days so I'm now 12+2 today. Still feeling quite sick but I've started weaning off the patches and pessaries now so hoping that might improve things once there are less hormones in my system.


----------



## trina123

Kmurph  great to hearrange from  you and the twins areally doing well are you finding out the genders I guess one of each x larniegh  take it easy your body as been through  alot hun x thank you poppy I was reading your story and would love to know your outcome xxx afm feel a little better today just praying things go alright otherwise will have to come off the pill awful thing xx


----------



## Larniegh

Kmurph glad you're all so well xxx Hooe you feel beter soon. 

I'm going to have an easy day and joy see my horses without doing any work. I feel better again this morning but still sore when I stand up and walk around. Im desperate to call the clinic and see how my embies are doing but maybe ignorance is bliss? I can assume I still have 7 even though I Know that realistically it's probably less now. Maybe I'm better off knowing? Gosh maybe I should call? Lol


----------



## Kokolee83

Morning ladies 

Thanks poppy will keep you all updated.  

Larneigh I'm exactly the same I don't want to ring to be told there's no longer 3. I'm waiting until they call me tomorrow. Lazy day for me just going to watch films. I'm getting niggling pains more so when I walk and I'm getting shooting pains up my bum.    

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.


----------



## Karmas

Trina sorry your in so much pain hun hope its better soon x

Larniegh I think you deserve a day off hun! 

Kmurph glad the tweenies are doing great! I guess blue!

Fay nice to hear from you hun cant believe how much time has flown! 

Doodle, Polita, Poppy, Caz, Madame - Hope things are well x 

So today was TRANSFER DAY whooo hoooo cant believe we got there after all this time, and it was a breeze compared to EC. We have 5 perfect blasts cant believe they all made it that far. We expected at least 2 to fall to the side but nope they have transferred a 5AA and are freezing the other 4 for the future (hopefully we wont need them too soon!) There were only 3 ladies in today so it went quickly and have to admit when we came back out of theater I got quite emotional and had some tears to even think we are PUPO is amazing after all this time   I know its out of our hands now and tbh im feel more calm now than I have the whole time we have been on the journey (feels more like a house of horrors ride mind you lol) Just cant stop smiling! 
Still a little sore after EC and kept having the nurse say to me are you sure you dont have ohss you look a little bloated, ermmm Id think my levels being fine would have told them. The 'bloating' its likely due to the fact ive been vomiting for the last 5 days after EC! And my ab muscles are killing me. hubby was upset he couldnt get any pictures of transfer weirdo


----------



## DoodleDoOrDont

Woohoo! Glad transfer day went a lot better than EC Karmas, hoping this good feeling lasts xxx


----------



## Larniegh

Karmas glad your ET was a success and your little embies are still going strong!!! How funny of the nurse! I mean how are you supposed to tell her if you have a medical condition!!!! Honestly!!  People can be so silly. 

Hope my little ones are just as strong!


----------



## Karmas

Larniegh this is my clinic anything is possible! I told her I already had bloods and she said that my levels could have gone up and that I wasnt drinking enough, although the embryologist said my bladder was quite full. I explained when you have been sick for 5 days in a row the last thing you want to do is drink 2 litres of bloody water! She kept saying oh but you have symptoms I explained even when my levels were over 30k last yr I didnt have a single symptom and this is more likely due to the bloody cyclogest than anything else! 
Call the clinic hun I did 3 times to check on the little embies they didnt mind  

Doodle thanks so do I


----------



## Larniegh

I think they'll be closed now. Sure they shut at 2 on a Sunday. So I'm just gonna ride it out for now. Can't change anything anyway they'll either divide or not divide. Lol. Gosh I hope they're strong. And my other lady too. Hope she's doing even better.


----------



## Karmas

Im sure they are doing great! You got more eggs than you thought you would remember? It went better than expected so I dont see this being any different. Its Saturday today lol so you still have a chance to call them tomorrow  You're right though hun absolutely nothing you can do at this stage or any other stage for that matter. Its such a crappy journey sometimes but I guess all we can do is keep going through it until we come out the other side


----------



## Larniegh

Oh grief Karmas I meant to write Saturday. Lol. I think I'm over tired!! Got my alphabet wrong the other day too!! Less than 48 hours to go now. Whoop whoop!


----------



## Karmas

Haha Larniegh I thought it was only me who had gone a bit skewiff on the drugs. I keep forgetting all sorts. When did you have ET again? I thought it was the day after mine? I know what you mean about tired though I havent slept through the night since I started the drugs and I LOVE my sleep


----------



## poppy05

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=349019.new#new

sorry i didnt do it lastnight, i fell asleep! 

Poppy xx


----------

